# Gay Thread



## AceQuorthon (Sep 25, 2019)

Let's make a thread for homosexuals where we can discuss gay related topics and have a place to hang out in and have fun! Invite your gay friends! :3


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 25, 2019)

My Straight friends can't relate to this I want to see if anybody else here can


----------



## archserpent (Sep 25, 2019)

i'm here for this!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> My Straight friends can't relate to this I want to see if anybody else here can


I'm gay and I don't.

Probably had something to do with my autism though.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 25, 2019)

What kind of topics we would talk about? im kinda curious haha


----------



## archserpent (Sep 25, 2019)

Question for the gay furries in relationships: Is your partner also a furry? Mine isn't...but he supports me anyway lol x'3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2019)

archserpent said:


> Question for the gay furries in relationships: Is your partner also a furry? Mine isn't...but he supports me anyway lol x'3


Yes.
@Bink


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 25, 2019)

archserpent said:


> Question for the gay furries in relationships: Is your partner also a furry? Mine isn't...but he supports me anyway lol x'3


Yes, he is a furry. Met through the fandom, as well.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 25, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I'm gay and I don't.
> 
> Probably had something to do with my autism though.


That might be it


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 25, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> My Straight friends can't relate to this I want to see if anybody else here can



Yeah, totally constipated.


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Sep 25, 2019)

Gay gang... assemble!


----------



## Anibusvolts (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm only _diet _gay 
but my husbando isnt! 
*_Borfs at @Smexy Likeok4 to join!_*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 25, 2019)

Gay foxy here!
Well, actually I'm a pansexual who prefers males over females, but I just call myself "gay"....


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Gay foxy here!
> Well, actually I'm a pansexual who prefers males over females, but I just call myself "gay"....


It's just easier that way.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 25, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> It's just easier that way.


It is.
And, uh, I kinda take pride in calling myself a gay furry. UwU


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 25, 2019)

Big gay-ass chee here! Met my gorgeous boyfriend through the fandom, so we are indeed both furries.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 26, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It is.
> And, uh, I kinda take pride in calling myself a gay furry. UwU


Hell yeah friend!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 26, 2019)

I just have feeling, * a feeling!* that this might turn into a dating form hahaha


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh Quorthon, you're a funny guy. The idea of opening a thread just for us is nice and all, but we already have a gay thread, look, it's right here. forums.furaffinity.net: Would you spank the furry above you? (give reasons why if ya like!)



HeartlessSora said:


> I just have feeling, * a feeling!* that this might turn into a dating form hahaha


Oh noes, this'll be _one of these _threads where people look down at it and ask themselves "Damn, what the hell went wrong there?"


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Oh Quorthon, you're a funny guy. The idea of opening a thread just for us is nice and all, but we already have a gay thread, look, it's right here. forums.furaffinity.net: Would you spank the furry above you? (give reasons why if ya like!)
> 
> 
> Oh noes, this'll be _one of these _threads where people look down at it and ask themselves "Damn, what the hell went wrong there?"


hahaha agreeed


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

Anibusvolts said:


> I'm only _diet _gay
> but my husbando isnt!
> *_Borfs at @Smexy Likeok4 to join!_*


Hehe that’s cute


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> My Straight friends can't relate to this I want to see if anybody else here can


Most likely


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> What kind of topics we would talk about? im kinda curious haha


Whatever we want to really


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 26, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Whatever we want to really


this is like a formation of all the gay ppl!

GAY SQUAD! ASSEMBLE \o/  /o/  \o\


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> this is like a formation of all the gay ppl!
> 
> GAY SQUAD! ASSEMBLE \o/  /o/  \o\


Exactly! I just thought it would be nice to have a place for us to hang out in since I don’t know any gay people irl and would love to get to know some for once :3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 26, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Exactly! I just thought it would be nice to have a place for us to hang out in since I don’t know any gay people irl and would love to get to know some for once :3


Oh i see i see, i guess it makes sense, tbh im the same haha tho i do know alot of gay ppl online tho not irl which sucks 

*Single forever T.T*

But yeah! this sure sounds like fun :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> Oh i see i see, i guess it makes sense, tbh im the same haha tho i do know alot of gay ppl online tho not irl which sucks
> 
> *Single forever T.T*
> 
> But yeah! this sure sounds like fun :3


Tell me about your sona! He looks super interesting :3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 26, 2019)

Haha.. weeeell.. Sora here (thats how hes called) is a fennec fox

He is a very complex charecter tbh and hard to explain him but i can try. So! you know how we all have our little worlds inside of our head? like our little imaginative universes right? well Sora is the god of all creation on my universe of imagination. Where he travels to worlds as games, anime, shows and others things alike and do what he so wishes, as the God of creation he has the power to do the impossible tho he prefers having fun doing creating "balance" in his own ways, as of course he is just representing me and my thoughts. Im not narcissitic at all but i do love my little Sora, he has alot of more interesting things if you wish to know haha, almost like a whole world! i once wanted to write about him tho im too lazy for that haha, maybe one day! and everything on his design has a meaning, its not only that it looks cool but the way that he looks has a meaning behind :3
Wow! i typed alot.. Apologies!!! >.<

How about your Sona? is hella cute!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> Haha.. weeeell.. Sora here (thats how hes called) is a fennec fox
> 
> He is a very complex charecter tbh and hard to explain him but i can try. So! you know how we all have our little worlds inside of our head? like our little imaginative universes right? well Sora is the god of all creation on my universe of imagination. Where he travels to worlds as games, anime, shows and others things alike and do what he so wishes, as the God of creation he has the power to do the impossible tho he prefers having fun doing creating "balance" in his own ways, as of course he is just representing me and my thoughts. Im not narcissitic at all but i do love my little Sora, he has alot of more interesting things if you wish to know haha, almost like a whole world! i once wanted to write about him tho im too lazy for that haha, maybe one day! and everything on his design has a meaning, its not only that it looks cool but the way that he looks has a meaning behind :3
> Wow! i typed alot.. Apologies!!! >.<
> ...


Wow that sounds very creative and interesting, I really like his design and fennec foxes are super cute!

Well Ace here is definitely more boring compared to yours, he's basically an extension of me where I can express everything I can't irl. And he very much acts and looks how I wanna be irl too but can't for one reason or another.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 26, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Exactly! I just thought it would be nice to have a place for us to hang out in since I don’t know any gay people irl and would love to get to know some for once :3


Gay bars worked out great for me. There might not be one next to your doorstep, but usually you find something if you're willing to drive or take a train/bus for 30-60 minutes. The people there are nice, the atmosphere is chill and you're among likeminded people. I don't visit my favorite one anymore since I have a stable circle of friends with enough gay ones in it, but it's a great way to first set foot and find some gay people to talk to from eye to aye.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 26, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Wow that sounds very creative and interesting, I really like his design and fennec foxes are super cute!
> 
> Well Ace here is definitely more boring compared to yours, he's basically an extension of me where I can express everything I can't irl. And he very much acts and looks how I wanna be irl too but can't for one reason or another.


Well! being boring doesnt really mean that its bad! I just have alot of time to think and i like creating mini worlds haha
Well i do like your sona! super cute and most people do that, that their sona represents the side that irl they cant show

and ikr!? fennec foxes and their floofy ears are the best! haha


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Gay bars worked out great for me. There might not be one next to your doorstep, but usually you find something if you're willing to drive or take a train/bus for 30-60 minutes. The people there are nice, the atmosphere is chill and you're among likeminded people. I don't visit my favorite one anymore since I have a stable circle of friends with enough gay ones in it, but it's a great way to first set foot and find some gay people to talk to from eye to aye.


I really have to do that one day, would be nice to get to know some gay ppl irl


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 26, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I really have to do that one day, would be nice to get to know some gay ppl irl


We're just like everyone else trying to just live a peaceful life while being who we are.
There are those who either want more than that or wish to undo what we have done so far, but we're closer than ever to being seen as just normal people.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> We're just like everyone else trying to just live a peaceful life while being who we are.
> There are those who either want more than that or wish to undo what we have done so far, but we're closer than ever to being seen as just normal people.


I do get where you're coming from and I want that too, I just feel kinda lonely and want to be around ppl who are just like me


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 26, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I do get where you're coming from and I want that too, I just feel kinda lonely and want to be around ppl who are just like me


I dont think you will find a better place for that than the fandom except for the aforementioned gay clubs.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 26, 2019)

Anibusvolts said:


> I'm only _diet _gay
> but my husbando isnt!
> *_Borfs at @Smexy Likeok4 to join!_*


*Stares in gay loafing Grizzly*


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 26, 2019)

There are so many gay furries that practically all furry spaces are super-gay anyway! x3


----------



## Joni (Sep 26, 2019)

*gay noises*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2019)

I didn't choose to be gay. I just got lucky


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 26, 2019)

Bootleg gay here. I'm a demisexual, and like any gender.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Gay bars worked out great for me. There might not be one next to your doorstep, but usually you find something if you're willing to drive or take a train/bus for 30-60 minutes. The people there are nice, the atmosphere is chill and you're among likeminded people. I don't visit my favorite one anymore since I have a stable circle of friends with enough gay ones in it, but it's a great way to first set foot and find some gay people to talk to from eye to aye.



I have to add tho that my experiences with gay bars are the opposite. I've literally had someone attempt to force their drunk self on me two times.

I am, however, not easily subdued, and both people ceased their attempts after bones were broken.

I did lose my interest in going to gay bars after the second time.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 26, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I have to add tho that my experiences with gay bars are the opposite. I've literally had someone attempt to force their drunk self on me two times.
> 
> I am, however, not easily subdued, and both people ceased their attempts after bones were broken.
> 
> I did lose my interest in going to gay bars after the second time.


I don't like the idea of going to a gay bar for that reason... Or at least I worry someone might try somethin' stupid.
Then again now that I moved to somewhere more friendlier, I guess that shouldn't happen...

But really it's just like any bar at that point, I have no reason to go there since I don't plan drink alcohol and I don't wanna go there alone.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 26, 2019)

How 'nuclear war in a gay bar' ever reached 5th in the Charts, we will never know.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 26, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I dont think you will find a better place for that than the fandom except for the aforementioned gay clubs.


I must agree, IRL most ppl tend to hide their true selfs which bothers me tho i do get why they do that
It kinda sucks seeing so many people hide them selfs and pretend to be what they arent IRL, well at least where i live, i cant find anyone that is willing to be them selfs and say "Fuck the world and their thoughts about me" which yet again i understand why but dam its so stupid, it does make you feel lonely


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 26, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> I must agree, IRL most ppl tend to hide their true selfs which bothers me tho i do get why they do that
> It kinda sucks seeing so many people hide them selfs and pretend to be what they arent IRL, well at least where i live, i cant find anyone that is willing to be them selfs and say "Fuck the world and their thoughts about me" which yet again i understand why but dam its so stupid, it does make you feel lonely


Yeah I'm good with being me in public. Anyone who has a problem can bring it up to me.
I'm a little on the bulkier side, though, so I suppose it's not something everyone can do.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 26, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Yeah I'm good with being me in public. Anyone who has a problem can bring it up to me.
> I'm a little on the bulkier side, though, so I suppose it's not something everyone can do.



I am as well. I don't mind anyone knowing if I'm gay.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 26, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I have to add tho that my experiences with gay bars are the opposite. I've literally had someone attempt to force their drunk self on me two times.
> 
> I am, however, not easily subdued, and both people ceased their attempts after bones were broken.
> 
> I did lose my interest in going to gay bars after the second time.


Ewww I am sorry that happen to you and those guys were jerks to do that to you.


Smexy Likeok4 said:


> But really it's just like any bar at that point, I have no reason to go there since I don't plan drink alcohol and I don't wanna go there alone.


I do not drink at all do to my mother being a recovered problem drinker. (It basically killed my interest in the long run and I am repulsed of drinking alcohol.)


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Yeah I'm good with being me in public. Anyone who has a problem can bring it up to me.
> I'm a little on the bulkier side, though, so I suppose it's not something everyone can do.


I wish I was better at expressing my true self...


----------



## archserpent (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey, just wanted to drop in and say I hope everyone is having a nice day


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

archserpent said:


> Hey, just wanted to drop in and say I hope everyone is having a nice day


Thank you! <3
I hope your day is wonderful as well! :3


----------



## archserpent (Sep 26, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Thank you! <3
> I hope your day is wonderful as well! :3


Thanks Ace!  It went pretty well. Got some errands done and went swimming for a bit (the weather is still nice and hot in Texas). Now I'm fixing to draw for a bit. Are you up to anything fun? ^^


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Sep 26, 2019)

archserpent said:


> Hey, just wanted to drop in and say I hope everyone is having a nice day



Hope you're having a nice day, too!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 26, 2019)

archserpent said:


> Thanks Ace!  It went pretty well. Got some errands done and went swimming for a bit (the weather is still nice and hot in Texas). Now I'm fixing to draw for a bit. Are you up to anything fun? ^^


Just got done playing WoW Classic for today, managed to get to level 40 and I can now ride animals to get around more quickly. Probably gonna sleep soon since it’s very late here and I’m gonna have a busy day tomorrow c:


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Yeah I'm good with being me in public. Anyone who has a problem can bring it up to me.
> I'm a little on the bulkier side, though, so I suppose it's not something everyone can do.


well i my self really dont mind showing my true self to the world, if they dont like it just look away :3
i have blue hair for the fuck sake haha, i have people constatly judging me whenever i go outside, to even cars slowing down just to look at me! its quite amazing hahaha

With time everyone learns how to deal with these kind of thoughts and people and in no time everyone will give zero shits about the others opinion! \o/


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

I might be a bit biased, but I think that gay couples are the cutest. UwU


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I might be a bit biased, but I think that gay couples are the cutest. UwU


haha for me  lesbians and gays are the cutest couples!
but well thats me haha


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> haha for me  lesbians and gays are the cutest couples!
> but well thats me haha


Well, that's what I was saying.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 27, 2019)

thought the whole fandom was a gay thread :V


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> thought the whole fandom was a gay thread :V


Nah, it's not. I know some straight furries, too.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, that's what I was saying.


Oh! sorry, i tend to use the word "gay" for male couples and etc.. , or "i like homo couples" cuz it goes towards both


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Nah, it's not. I know some straight furries, too.


Straight people are just a fake thing create by the government :V


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Straight people are just a fake thing create by the government :V


I KNEW IT! 
Conspirecies i tell you!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> Oh! sorry, i tend to use the word "gay" for male couples and etc.. , or "i like homo couples" cuz it goes towards both


Although, I do have a slight bias towards the dudes. 
Me likey dicc. UwU



_Ivory_ said:


> Straight people are just a fake thing create by the government :V


OwO


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Although, I do have a slight bias towards the dudes.
> Me likey dicc. UwU
> 
> OwO


agreed haha


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 27, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> I KNEW IT!
> Conspirecies i tell you!


Exactly D:<


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Exactly D:<


WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING! 
I always knew that something was wrong with these "straight people" >.>


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 27, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING!
> I always knew that something was wrong with these "straight people" >.>


We have to capture and interrogate them!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> We have to capture and interrogate them!


How can anybody not see the beauty of the male sex? The male body is grossly underrated. It's a crime I tell ya! A crime!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2019)

Gay pride is about being proud of who we are in the face of discrimination, so before my straight friends ask why there isn't a straight pride month, they should be thankful they don't need one 







(No offense to straight guys. I love you too)


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How can anybody not see the beauty of the male sex? The male body is grossly underrated. It's a crime I tell ya! A crime!!!


XD heresy!!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How can anybody not see the beauty of the male sex? The male body is grossly underrated. It's a crime I tell ya! A crime!!!


Miss me with that, I'm too gay for it


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> We have to capture and interrogate them!


Torture if need be! we require answers!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How can anybody not see the beauty of the male sex? The male body is grossly underrated. It's a crime I tell ya! A crime!!!


i must agree! who dislikes the male sex is... is... uhhh... is a horrible person that dislikes puppies and kitties too!
such ppl should not be between us!


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey please do not exaggerate ^^


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

btw i love how this thread is mostly us thinking less about straight ppl haha (jokingly of course)


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Hey please do not exaggerate ^^


fiiiiine >.>


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 27, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> fiiiiine >.>


Gud uwu *pets*


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 27, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Gud uwu *pets*


Hehe X3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> btw i love how this thread is mostly us thinking less about straight ppl haha (jokingly of course)


Saying this in jest, but cis-het people deserve to be crapped on every now and again.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 27, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Gay pride is about being proud of who we are in the face of discrimination, so before my straight friends ask why there isn't a straight pride month, they should be thankful they don't need one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straight pride is one big oddity to me lol...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Straight pride is one big oddity to me lol...


Straight pride is for whiny toddlers who can't handle the fact that something's not for them.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Straight pride is one big oddity to me lol...


Meh. Let people have their fun.
If that's something they feel they need for validation, then whatever.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 27, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Meh. Let people have their fun.
> If that's something they feel they need for validation, then whatever.


Yeah, at the end of the day I really don’t care


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Yeah, at the end of the day I really don’t care


I know a lot of people getting worked up. End of the day, it's not worth the effort.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Saying this in jest, but cis-het people deserve to be crapped on every now and again.


Making jokes about them? Sure

Treating them poorly? No thanks


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 27, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Making jokes about them? Sure
> 
> Treating them poorly? No thanks


Would be kinda ironic to complain about ill treatment and then do the very same thing you complained about to others.
Plus, my two bestfriends are straight. I don't wanna shit on them, that's, that's really, really gross. Please don't.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> really gross


I wanted to make a joke about some being into it but didn't wanna be "that guy"

So thanks ;D


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 27, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Would be kinda ironic to complain about ill treatment and then do the very same thing you complained about to others.
> Plus, my two bestfriends are straight. I don't wanna shit on them, that's, that's really, really gross. Please don't.



You are learning, I see! Good.

*LET THE SNARK FLOW THROUGH YOU, MY YOUNG APPRENTICE*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Making jokes about them? Sure
> 
> Treating them poorly? No thanks


To be clear, I was referring to jokes.


----------



## Miyachan (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> To be clear, I was referring to jokes.


then wouldnt it be fair if non-cishet people got crapped on once in a while too? if youre going to dish it out you better be prepared to take it in return.

"if you cant laugh at yourself you dont have the right to be laughing at others". basic principle one ought to be able to live by if you want to be sane in this world.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> then wouldnt it be fair if non-cishet people got crapped on once in a while too? if youre going to dish it out you better be prepared to take it in return.
> 
> "if you cant laugh at yourself you dont have the right to be laughing at others". basic principle one ought to be able to live by if you want to be sane in this world.


As long as the jokes aren't rooted in bigotry, then whatever.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> then wouldnt it be fair* if non-cishet people got crapped on once in a while too?* if youre going to dish it out you better be prepared to take it in return.
> 
> "if you cant laugh at yourself you dont have the right to be laughing at others". basic principle one ought to be able to live by if you want to be sane in this world.



_Literally every single day._ We don't live in a world where we have fully equality yet- not even in wealthy western European countries like mine.


----------



## Miyachan (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> As long as the jokes aren't rooted in bigotry, then whatever.


i see and hear jokes either directed at women in general or me directly for being a woman on a weekly basis. i find them funny because they are either true to some extent or exaggerated to the point of being absurd.

and even if they were rooted in bigotry so what? if they want to be narrowminded that is their choice. a choice you dont have to adhere to nor get affected by. do not let the negativity of others affect you or you will end up in a downwards spiral with an inevitable result of becoming negative yourself. 



Fallowfox said:


> _Literally every single day._ We don't live in a world where we have fully equality yet- not even in wealthy western European countries like mine.


my father always told me that in order to properly live you need to have an open mind and not get offended at everything even if it may be directed at you. i didnt understand him as a wee kid but i do now.

equality is nothing more than a pipedream. we grow differently. we get raised differently. we experience things differently. we look at things differently. we.. live differently.

what kind of equality do you seek exactly? depending on your answer to this question i may or may not agree with you. fully, partially or not at all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> what kind of equality do you seek exactly? depending on your answer to this question i may or may not agree with you. fully, partially or not at all.



I want the right to marry in Church of England Church, like my parents did.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> i see and hear jokes either directed at women in general or me directly for being a woman on a weekly basis. i find them funny because they are either true to some extent or exaggerated to the point of being absurd.
> 
> and even if they were rooted in bigotry so what? if they want to be narrowminded that is their choice. a choice you dont have to adhere to nor get affected by. do not let the negativity of others affect you or you will end up in a downwards spiral with an inevitable result of becoming negative yourself.
> 
> ...


It's just hard to when people are literally treating me like I'm a lower class of human just because I had the audacity to be born with a non-heterosexual sexuality.

And as for equality, what the heck is wrong with having all of the rights that straight people have had for hundreds of years?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I want the right to marry in Church of England Church, like my parents did.


I didn't know you were Christian


----------



## Miyachan (Sep 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I want the right to marry in Church of England Church, like my parents did.


a noble goal for sure. 

but the church is a private institution/organization and have rights on that basis and on that basis too have nothing to do with equality. you are saying you want a private organization to give you their blessing and being able to marry inside one of their buildings despite their faith. depending on the church they may or may not allow someone being gay to marry. could be wrong though. dont know if the church of england fully ban homosexual marriage or there are churches here and there that allow it.

may want to look into that then? find a church that does allow gay marriage.

would love to attend one. a gay marriage that is.



FluffyShutterbug said:


> It's just hard to when people are literally treating me like I'm a lower class of human just because I had the audacity to be born with a non-heterosexual sexuality.
> 
> And as for equality, what the heck is wrong with having all of the rights that straight people have had for hundreds of years?


call me possibly blind if you so want. but who around you are actually treating you badly? who around you are saying genuinely negative things about you? 

and what rights do you not have that straight people have? discrimination based on sexuality is illegal across almost every western country as far as i am aware?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> a noble goal for sure.
> 
> but the church is a private institution/organization and have rights on that basis and on that basis too have nothing to do with equality. you are saying you want a private organization to give you their blessing and being able to marry inside one of their buildings despite their faith. depending on the church they may or may not allow someone being gay to marry. could be wrong though. dont know if the church of england fully ban homosexual marriage or there are churches here and there that allow it.
> 
> ...


Not in the US...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not in the US...


Discrimination against homosexuals is in fact against the law in the U.S


----------



## Miyachan (Sep 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not in the US...


oh? i wouldnt mind reading a source for that if you dont mind.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> a noble goal for sure.
> 
> *but the church is a private institution*/organization and have rights on that basis and on that basis too have nothing to do with equality. you are saying you want a private organization to give you their blessing and being able to marry inside one of their buildings despite their faith. depending on the church they may or may not allow someone being gay to marry. could be wrong though. dont know if the church of england fully ban homosexual marriage or there are churches here and there that allow it.



The Church of England is a* state *institution. It belongs to us, the English.



Infrarednexus said:


> I didn't know you were Christian



Only a minority of people in England believe in god. We get married in churches, celebrate Christmas and christen our babies because it's our culture.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Discrimination against homosexuals is in fact against the law in the U.S



In some states there are some protections. However, in 29 states it remains legal to fire somebody from their job on the pretext of their sexuality.

It is legal to fire people who work in religious jobs because of their sexuality in all 50 states.



Miyachan said:


> oh? i wouldnt mind reading a source for that if you dont mind.









It is legal to evict a tenant because they are gay in the grey states.






The dark purple and dark blue states have laws fully prohibiting employment being terminated on the basis of sexual orientation.

The other states do not.


----------



## Miyachan (Sep 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The Church of England is a* state *institution. It belongs to us, the English.


oh ok. my bad. thanks for clarifying.

so the church as a whole disallow gay marriage then?

may be something you could rally around then. find people who are willing to support you.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> In some states there are some protections. However, in 29 states it remains legal to fire somebody from their job on the pretext of their sexuality.
> 
> It is legal to fire people who work in religious jobs because of their sexuality in all 50 states.


I looked it up. I was wrong. Looks like my home state is on that list.....


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> oh ok. my bad. thanks for clarifying.
> 
> so the church as a whole disallow gay marriage then?
> 
> may be something you could rally around then. find people who are willing to support you.



It's a peculiar situation actually; many worshippers would be okay with it. The Church however fears that allowing same sex marriage would undermine its popularity in Africa, and are reticent to change canon law.

The Government's legislation in 2015 permitting same-sex marriage legally barred the Church of England and the Church of Wales from marrying same-sex couples, unless they changes their canon law- ostensibly so that the state was not interfering in religious freedom. 
At the same time these are state Churches, and most people's local Churches are CoE, and CoE bishops are appointed to the house of Lords, where they can veto legislation. 
So clearly the Church retains the right to access state funds and influence state policy. 

One might argue that Church and state should be separated entirely- but the Cathedrals and Churches of the CoE are the heritage of England, so they should belong to and be supported by England. 


I expect that in a few decades they will change canon law.


----------



## Miyachan (Sep 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It's a peculiar situation actually; many worshippers would be okay with it. The Church however fears that allowing same sex marriage would undermine its popularity in Africa, and are reticent to change canon law.
> 
> The Government's legislation in 2015 permitting same-sex marriage legally barred the Church of England and the Church of Wales from marrying same-sex couples, unless they changes their canon law- ostensibly so that the state was not interfering in religious freedom.
> At the same time these are state Churches, and most people's local Churches are CoE, and CoE bishops are appointed to the house of Lords, where they can veto legislation.
> ...


oh ok. thanks for sharing. 

you can speed things up though i think. by actively advocating for this. and going by what ive seen on these forums youd have a looooot of support if you were to ever push for it.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 27, 2019)

I saw the word gay and came as soon as I could


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 27, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I saw the word gay and came as soon as I could


Welcome to the cult frend


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 27, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Welcome to the cult frend


Thank you.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 27, 2019)

I hope that some day, we can all walk the Earth with our significant others and not be given a second look. It's normal to love someone, even if they're the same gender as you. Would be nice if that happened in my lifetime and we could officially wave bye-bye to homophobia, sexism and other undesirable ways of thinking.

Whoever tells you that you can't love someone cos they're the same gender isn't human. And none of that 'freedom of speech' bullshit...if you're wrong, you're just wrong.

No culture, religious book or deity should ever stop you from being who you are.

Just felt like saying this, cos it's important to hear.

Also, hugs for all.
*Hugs everyone in the thread*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 27, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I hope that some day, we can all walk the Earth with our significant others and not be given a second look. It's normal to love someone, even if they're the same gender as you. Would be nice if that happened in my lifetime and we could officially wave bye-bye to homophobia, sexism and other undesirable ways of thinking.
> 
> Whoever tells you that you can't love someone cos they're the same gender isn't human. And none of that 'freedom of speech' bullshit...if you're wrong, you're just wrong.
> 
> ...


*Wipes away tear and waves a pride flag*


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 27, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I hope that some day, we can all walk the Earth with our significant others and not be given a second look. It's normal to love someone, even if they're the same gender as you. Would be nice if that happened in my lifetime and we could officially wave bye-bye to homophobia, sexism and other undesirable ways of thinking.
> 
> Whoever tells you that you can't love someone cos they're the same gender isn't human. And none of that 'freedom of speech' bullshit...if you're wrong, you're just wrong.
> 
> ...


*hugs you back*

I wish that too, we've come far but not far enough apparently :/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 27, 2019)

Obligatory.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 27, 2019)

Whenever I hear the words 'gay pride' I think of a bunch of lions.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Whenever I hear the words 'gay pride' I think of a bunch of lions.


A bunch of male lions talking about interior design and admiring one another's rear-ends.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 27, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Obligatory.
> 
> View attachment 71940


Now that’s beautiful


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 27, 2019)

Gay furries are SO cute. UwU

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177640564742905856


----------



## Cyroo (Sep 28, 2019)

90% of this community is gay or bi so you're in luck!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 28, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Gay furries are SO cute. UwU
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177640564742905856


It’s giving me diabetes how sweet that is c:


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 28, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> what kind of equality do you seek exactly? depending on your answer to this question i may or may not agree with you. fully, partially or not at all.



The moment I don't have to threaten people with broken bones(or actually break some) if they see me kiss my BF in the supermarket is the moment I'm going to stop annoying heteros about equality.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I want the right to marry in Church of England Church, like my parents did.


Ouch. Here in Germany you can be married in a (christian) chruch, but certainly not with all ones. It's still something that needs work. At least we have equal rights now.


----------



## Miyachan (Sep 28, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> The moment I don't have to threaten people with broken bones(or actually break some) if they see me kiss my BF in the supermarket is the moment I'm going to stop annoying heteros about equality.


no one will change their mind through threats or violence. youre only creating resentment and causing more divide between people.

quite honestly i find it ludicrous that you resort to violence when you dont get your way. its not how one behave in a civilised society and is not a good way to encourage change and tolerance. 

"behave as how you want to be perceived". being an angry violent gay guy isnt exactly going to make you nor other gay people look good.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 28, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> no one will change their mind through threats or violence. youre only creating resentment and causing more divide between people.
> 
> quite honestly i find it ludicrous that you resort to violence when you dont get your way. its not how one behave in a civilised society and is not a good way to encourage change and tolerance.
> 
> "behave as how you want to be perceived". being an angry violent gay guy isnt exactly going to make you nor other gay people look good.


Look, I just have a problem with being expected to act like a pansy if you're being treated like shit due to something _you have no control over._


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

I find that a good spanking is very effective, personally. ;3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I find that a good spanking is very effective, personally. ;3


Oh you kinky Foxxx.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 28, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> no one will change their mind through threats or violence. youre only creating resentment and causing more divide between people.
> 
> quite honestly i find it ludicrous that you resort to violence when you dont get your way. its not how one behave in a civilised society and is not a good way to encourage change and tolerance.
> 
> "behave as how you want to be perceived". being an angry violent gay guy isnt exactly going to make you nor other gay people look good.



I have absolutely no time for people who will verbally assault me over something as normal as kissing my BF, or even threaten me. I do not strike unprovoked, but I am not giving those intolerant idiots attempting to scare me an inch.

What's the alternative, running off scared?

No change has been introduced by calmly telling those that really want to get rid of us permanently that we don't like their behaviour. Change is violent. -> Stonewall.

Clearly those angry, bigoted straights have no idea how they make all the other straights look (and nobody would hold them to that standard anyway) so I can safely assume if I break some asshole's nose if he messes with me I can assume the same for gay people


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 28, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I have absolutely no time for people who will verbally assault me over something as normal as kissing my BF, or even threaten me. I do not strike unprovoked, but I am not giving those intolerant idiots attempting to scare me an inch.
> 
> What's the alternative, running off scared?
> 
> ...


I just find the idea of meekly pleading for fair treatment from those who have no intention of treating us fairly and then going, "Oh, well. I tried." when they inevitably tell you to go fuck yourself to be a bit asinine. Would people really be demanding that the same thing be done in the case of racism or sexism? Why is it we're expected to sit down and shut up in cases of homophobia or otherwise be called "uncivil"?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 28, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Clearly those *angry, bigoted straights* have no idea  [...]


There's the catch, angry, bigoted straights are the problem. I don't see any reason to bark and be mean towards all other straight people. They're not the ones causing problems. Which I think gets sometimes forgotten when angry gays get frustrated, overgeneralizing through complaining about all tHe fUcKinG sTraIgHts!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 28, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> There's the catch, angry, bigoted straights are the problem. I don't see any reason to bark and be mean towards all other straight people. They're not the ones causing problems. Which I think gets sometimes forgotten when angry gays get frustrated, overgeneralizing through complaining about all tHe fUcKinG sTraIgHts!


The only straight people I have a problem with are the "toxic masculine" types. Know what I'm talking about? Misogyny and homophobia go hand and hand...


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 28, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The only straight people I have a problem with are the "toxic masculine" types. Know what I'm talking about? Misogyny and homophobia go hand and hand...


Of course, blame these as much as you want, they deserve it.


----------



## Corran Orreaux (Sep 28, 2019)

Okay so I've been wearing a pride pin on my backpack whenever I go out and I've found it to be a personal thing. Something that's kind of... comforting and I feel helps with my confidence. But in doing so I've had a couple of... scares. The worst so far wasn't anything too big, just some guy called me a slur while in a coffee shop. But like, wearing it feels almost like a battle between my confidence and anxiety. I hate confrontation and I'm scared wearing it seems to generate some.  I don't know, could I get some advice?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 28, 2019)

Corran Orreaux said:


> Okay so I've been wearing a pride pin on my backpack whenever I go out and I've found it to be a personal thing. Something that's kind of... comforting and I feel helps with my confidence. But in doing so I've had a couple of... scares. The worst so far wasn't anything too big, just some guy called me a slur while in a coffee shop. But like, wearing it feels almost like a battle between my confidence and anxiety. I hate confrontation and I'm scared wearing it seems to generate some.  I don't know, could I get some advice?


Don't be afraid of having a pride pin on your backpack. Don't let bigotry scare you into hiding.
If somebody called me a "f*ggot" for wearing a pride pin, I'd just give them the finger. You should, too.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 28, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Don't be afraid of having a pride pin on your backpack. Don't let bigotry scare you into hiding.
> If somebody called me a "f*ggot" for wearing a pride pin, I'd just give them the finger. You should, too.


^^ This ^^
Fuck them and their bigotry


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

Stacy can I come over after school?
We can hang around by the pool.
Did your Dad get back from his business trip?
Is he there, or is he trying to give me the slip?

You know, I'm not the little boy that I used to be,
I'm all grown up now, baby can't you see.

Stacy's Dad, is super gay and glad.
He's all I need and I want him so bad. 
Stacy can't you see? You're just not the girl for me.
I know it might be bad, but I'm in love with Stacy's Dad.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 28, 2019)

I haven’t really faced much homophobia but there was this one asshole in ninth grade who just really pissed me off. 

He was in my music class and since I was a pretty small kid at the time this dude just towered over me. So we’re in the middle of a lesson when he turns to me and whispers “Hey I heard you like boys, is it true?”.
 No big deal, at least he came out and asked me about it personally. So I replied with “Yeah, why?” and that’s when it took a turn for the worst. He started asking all of these stupid questions like “Why don’t you like girls?”, “Do you like me?” and the one that just got me the most, “If you like boys why do you change in the boys locker room?”.
At this point, I was ready to fucking kick him. But not only were we in class, this guy might as well have been a full foot taller than I was. So all I could really do was glare at him and say “Why do you wanna know?”. Might not have helped my case much at least it shut him up.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 28, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I haven’t really faced much homophobia but there was this one asshole in ninth grade who just really pissed me off.
> 
> He was in my music class and since I was a pretty small kid at the time this dude just towered over me. So we’re in the middle of a lesson when he turns to me and whispers “Hey I heard you like boys, is it true?”.
> No big deal, at least he came out and asked me about it personally. So I replied with “Yeah, why?” and that’s when it took a turn for the worst. He started asking all of these stupid questions like “Why don’t you like girls?”, “Do you like me?” and the one that just got me the most, “If you like boys why do you change in the boys locker room?”.
> At this point, I was ready to fucking kick him. But not only were we in class, this guy might as well have been a full foot taller than I was. So all I could really do was glare at him and say “Why do you wanna know?”. Might not have helped my case much at least it shut him up.


Goddamn, how very annoying :/
I’ve never faced any homophobia just yet since I’m still in the closet but two of my friends who I’ve told have been very supportive and even said that they were proud of me for being brave enough to come out to them.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2019)

Miyachan said:


> no one will change their mind through threats or violence. youre only creating resentment and causing more divide between people.
> 
> quite honestly i find it ludicrous that you resort to violence when you dont get your way. its not how one behave in a civilised society and is not a good way to encourage change and tolerance.
> 
> "behave as how you want to be perceived". being an angry violent gay guy isnt exactly going to make you nor other gay people look good.


I might be speaking out of turn for @ConorHyena here, but it is obvious he is talking about self-defense in the case of someone threatening him or his boyfriend for being gay, not wanton violence because he isn't getting his way. Self-defense is a right in civilized society when someone is threatened and law enforcement isn't on hand to adjudicate the situation on their behalf. I don't see how you could misunderstand, but the gay community is allowed to protect itself against violence from bigots as need be.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 28, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I might be speaking out of turn for @ConorHyena here, but it is obvious he is talking about self-defense in the case of someone threatening him or his boyfriend for being gay, not wanton violence because he isn't getting his way. Self-defense is a right in civilized society when someone is threatened and law enforcement isn't on hand to adjudicate the situation on their behalf. I don't see how you could misunderstand, but the gay community is allowed to protect itself against violence from bigots as need be.



You are not speaking out of turn for me. You are, indeed, quite correct.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Sep 28, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> You are not speaking out of turn for me. You are, indeed, quite correct.


Just making sure. XD


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Stacy can I come over after school?
> We can hang around by the pool.
> Did your Dad get back from his business trip?
> Is he there, or is he trying to give me the slip?
> ...


Okay.......I'm extremely confused on what I'm reading but.....Ummm.....Okay.....


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 28, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Okay.......I'm extremely confused on what I'm reading but.....Ummm.....Okay.....


Think it’s a parody of Stacy’s Mom


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Think it’s a parody of Stacy’s Mom


What is _Stacy's Mum? _Never heard of it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

Stuff said:


> What is _Stacy's Mum? _Never heard of it.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


_Oh crap, it's a YT Video. I can't watch it as I'm trying to go without YT for 30 Days. Can you at least maybe post with the Lyrics?_


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

And seeing as this is a Gay Thread, why not post one of the best memes in the world:





_Come on guys, she was clearly *[J]ust [K]idding. That's what the J.K in her name stands for.*_


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

Stuff said:


> _Oh crap, it's a YT Video. I can't watch it as I'm trying to go without YT for 30 Days. Can you at least maybe post with the Lyrics?_








Fountains of Wayne – Stacy's Mom Lyrics | Genius Lyrics


Stuff said:


> And seeing as this is a Gay Thread, why not post one of the best memes in the world:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JK Rowling's representation of gay people is kind of up for debate in my view, because the gay characters in her books were retrospectively outed by the author; their experience as gay people never really features in the stories in any clear way- which most people would regard as an important part of having gay characters.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Fountains of Wayne – Stacy's Mom Lyrics | Genius Lyrics


Thanks man.

_These are some incredibly strange Lyrics and I don't like it._


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> _These are some incredibly strange Lyrics and I don't like it._



Yes, my version is much better. :3


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes, my version is much better. :3


----------



## Groggy (Sep 28, 2019)

Stuff said:


>


Well this *is* the Gay Thread after all


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Groggy said:


> Well this *is* the Gay Thread after all


But....._He said his Version is better.....Yet....What Version is the real Version? The Video or the one he Linked to?_


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 28, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Saying this in jest, but cis-het people deserve to be crapped on every now and again.


true


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Miyachan (Sep 28, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I might be speaking out of turn for @ConorHyena here, but it is obvious he is talking about self-defense in the case of someone threatening him or his boyfriend for being gay, not wanton violence because he isn't getting his way. Self-defense is a right in civilized society when someone is threatened and law enforcement isn't on hand to adjudicate the situation on their behalf. I don't see how you could misunderstand, but the gay community is allowed to protect itself against violence from bigots as need be.


in selfdefense i agree to react to the extent of the threat in question. minimum force needed to stop someone from harassing you.


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 28, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Change is violent. -> Stonewall.


fun fact, Stonewall was a mafia run dive bar, that's why it got the negative attention from the police, not because it was a 'gay bar' 




a great video about it, from people that where there, it's a good watch.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

Stuff said:


> But....._He said his Version is better.....Yet....What Version is the real Version? The Video or the one he Linked to?_



Both the video and the link have the same lyrics. 

I was joking that my 'stacy's _dad_' version was best.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 28, 2019)

I relate to this on a spiritual level


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 28, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> View attachment 72013
> I relate to this on a spiritual level


That’s cute


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 28, 2019)

your all cutee jso joyouhnk


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 28, 2019)

If geography and distance weren't a factor...I'd party with all you guys!
Gay Squad in the house :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 28, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> If geography and distance wasn't a factor...I'd party with all you guys!
> Gay Squad in the house :3


fucking yes, party so harjd and have fun


----------



## Groggy (Sep 28, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> If geography and distance weren't a factor...I'd party with all you guys!
> Gay Squad in the house :3


Well, thank goodness the internet is a thing.

Also while I'm here, let me just say you're all hearties.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 28, 2019)

Groggy said:


> Well, thank goodness the internet is a thing.
> 
> Also while I'm here, let me just say you're all hearties.


Without the internet...wow, never would have met so many lovely people!

And thank you :3


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 28, 2019)

Where’s the lesbian thread


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 28, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> If geography and distance weren't a factor...I'd party with all you guys!
> Gay Squad in the house :3


Fuck yeah.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 28, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Where’s the lesbian thread


No idea. You can chill here ‘till someone makes one.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 28, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Where’s the lesbian thread


I thought it was included in this one?


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 28, 2019)

Corran Orreaux said:


> Okay so I've been wearing a pride pin on my backpack whenever I go out and I've found it to be a personal thing. Something that's kind of... comforting and I feel helps with my confidence. But in doing so I've had a couple of... scares. The worst so far wasn't anything too big, just some guy called me a slur while in a coffee shop. But like, wearing it feels almost like a battle between my confidence and anxiety. I hate confrontation and I'm scared wearing it seems to generate some.  I don't know, could I get some advice?


Certainly not a nice thing to happen! If I were there, I would have given them a bust lip and a permanent limp...but that's just me.

I think the main thing to remember is that you are who you are and nobody should ever judge you for that. It'd be nice if people just accepted one another, but sadly, that isn't the case, yet.

I'd say keep wearing the pin if it comforts you and don't let anybody get to you. You're amazing and the haters are anything but.


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 28, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I thought it was included in this one?



How dare you conflate lesbian with gay. Where’s my safe space


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 29, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> How dare you conflate lesbian with gay. Where’s my safe space




 
Well played.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 29, 2019)

I am Kimber of the gay thread tribe; I am an elite gay warrior.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 29, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> View attachment 72031
> Well played.



Apparently you need some mansplaining to be done to you, witch!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

Lesbian-Gay alliance. ;D


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

SwiftDog said:


> Where’s the lesbian thread


*Wait.

Why are you asking about where the Lesbian Thread is when your Profile clearly states that you're a Male.*


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Lesbian-Gay alliance. ;D



#nohetero


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> #nohetero


Why not Hetero?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Why not Hetero?



Stacy's Dad forbade it! O:


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Stacy's Dad forbade it! O:


_Alexa, how do we murder Stacy's Dad?_


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 29, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Why not Hetero?



I'm just jesting. Obviously I couldn't care less about hetero, lesbian or gay.

But I have a very good friend (@ClumsyWitch ) who's lesbian and we often use the #nohetero.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm just jesting. Obviously I couldn't care less about hetero, lesbian or gay.
> 
> But I have a very good friend (@ClumsyWitch ) who's lesbian and we often use the #nohetero.


K nice.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 29, 2019)

What are "gay related topics"?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2019)

Rimna said:


> What are "gay related topics"?



Botties. :3


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 29, 2019)

More bulges please.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Rimna said:


> What are "gay related topics"?


Here's a list of Gay-Related Topics:

Gay
Gay
T-Gay
Geh
Why are you geh?
big gay
noyes homo
Why am I dating _Stacy's Dad?_
_Gay. Gay everywhere._
*Thank you for coming to my Google Bing Search.*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 29, 2019)

*crashes through wall* Do I see the word gay?!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 29, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Here's a list of Gay-Related Topics:
> 
> Gay
> Gay
> ...


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


*WHO SAYS, I AM GAE?*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 29, 2019)

Stuff said:


> *WHO SAYS, I AM GAE?*


Me the biggest and fluffiest gay around!


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Me the biggest and fluffiest gay around!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 29, 2019)

Stuff said:


>


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


>


_*Your Father was an Alcoholic, your Mother kept on slapping you with a Belt, you seen a handsome young Man, got a Boner and then ran away. That Man was then confused.

Thank you for coming to my Therapy-Session. Don't come back again unless it's for a good reason.*_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 29, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *crashes through wall* Do I see the word gay?!


OwO
Should I be worried that you're strong enough to bust through a solid wall effortlessly?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OwO
> Should I be worried that you're strong enough to bust through a solid wall effortlessly?


Maybe, maybe not. Depends if guys are into that. :V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 29, 2019)

Stuff said:


> _*Your Father was an Alcoholic, your Mother kept on slapping you with a Belt, you seen a handsome young Man, got a Boner and then ran away. That Man was then confused.
> 
> Thank you for coming to my Therapy-Session. Don't come back again unless it's for a good reason.*_


It's too early for this.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> It's too early for this.


_Explain._


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Should I be worried that you're strong enough to bust through a solid wall effortlessly?


*Yeah. You probably should be worried.*


----------



## SwiftDog (Sep 29, 2019)

Stuff said:


> *Wait.
> 
> Why are you asking about where the Lesbian Thread is when your Profile clearly states that you're a Male.*



*lennyface*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 29, 2019)

*cute gay raccoon noises*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 29, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *cute gay raccoon noises*


*Cute gay thug seme noises*


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *cute gay raccoon noises*


_*LOOK OUT EVERYONE, THIS DUDE BE MAKING GAY RACCOON NOISES

*ASEXUAL CAT NOISES INTENSIFIES**_


----------



## Cyroo (Sep 29, 2019)

Posting in a gay social thread.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 29, 2019)

Hmm, three non-anthro avatars in a row...
Is there a coup happening?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hmm, three non-anthro avatars in a row...
> Is there a coup happening?


Bitch it might be


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hmm, three non-anthro avatars in a row...
> Is there a coup happening?


Nah.....

_Nothing suspicious at all.

*Totally, 101% Gay-ruanteed.*_


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hmm, three non-anthro avatars in a row...
> Is there a coup happening?


Prepare the defenses!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 29, 2019)

Schiebe.  I mean, furries unite!


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Schiebe.  I mean, furries unite!


_*Cleans Guns.
Puts on Lightweigt Bullet-Proof Vest.
Loads up on Ammunition and Medic Bags.
Puts on Mask.
"It is time".
Payday 2 Music starts playing.

[ FURRY ASSAULT IN PROGRESS // FURRY ASSAULT IN PROGRESS ]*_


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 29, 2019)

Stuff said:


> _*Cleans Guns.
> Puts on Lightweigt Bullet-Proof Vest.
> Loads up on Ammunition and Medic Bags.
> Puts on Mask.
> ...


*Hides behind Stuff* Please don’t hurt me!


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> *Hides behind Stuff* Please don’t hurt me!


_*"GET DOWN ON THE FOOK'N GROUND!"*_


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 29, 2019)

*rips off clothes, extends claws*

Time to woman up and get ghey!

*suddenly understands why people think flurries all all about sex*


----------



## Stuff (Sep 29, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> *rips off clothes, extends claws*


*_Looks up_*.
"_Well that can't be good._"


Minerva_Minx said:


> Time to woman up and get ghey!


*_*Screams in Payday*_*


Minerva_Minx said:


> *suddenly understands why people think flurries all all about sex*


_"Okay, you've had your thoughts. *NOW GET DOWN ON THE GROUND AND STAY THERE!*"_


----------



## Groggy (Sep 29, 2019)

I love what happened to this thread within 14 hours


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 29, 2019)

What a worl


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 29, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> *rips off clothes, extends claws*
> 
> Time to woman up and get ghey!
> 
> *suddenly understands why people think flurries all all about sex*



Damn sex craved mc flurries, keep that cream under your lid.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 29, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> *rips off clothes, extends claws*
> 
> Time to woman up and get ghey!
> 
> *suddenly understands why people think flurries all all about sex*


Ayo homeboy looks like shark week I ain’t messin’ with that


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

So, I have a question. What percentage of the fandom are LGBTQ?


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So, I have a question. What percentage of the fandom are LGBTQ?


You know, this is a good Question.

If I can remember, I remember seeing a Post(_Or a Report. I can't remember_) and it mentioned something around 30-40% of the Fandom are Gay or something, I dunno. It's hard to estimate something like that.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So, I have a question. What percentage of the fandom are LGBTQ?



I remember that there was a survey some time ago that it was ~50% but I'm not sure. It certainly wasn't as much as the hounded streyt gentlemen assumed.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> It certainly wasn't as much as the hounded streyt gentlemen assumed.


_Is that me you're referring to?_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I remember that there was a survey some time ago that it was ~50% but I'm not sure. It certainly wasn't as much as the hounded streyt gentlemen assumed.


Huh, surprising. I don't know very many cis-het furries.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> _Is that me you're referring to?_



Actually, no. You weren't on my radar.

there were pretty large shitfests on here in recent months about insecure straight guys behaving like total dickheads and going "oh, I'm a minority now, all you guys got to be more straight friendly" and so on.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Huh, surprising. I don't know very many cis-het furries.



Doublepost, but I was in furry groups on telegram for certain activities that were so homophobic I was literally taken aback. Homophobe behaviour is one of the reasons I don't go near the german furry scene.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Actually, no. You weren't on my radar.
> 
> there were pretty large shitfests on here in recent months about insecure straight guys behaving like total dickheads and going "oh, I'm a minority now, all you guys got to be more straight friendly" and so on.


By "minority", do they mean in the fandom or in real life?
And, if it's the former, then I say "tough toenails". They're the MAJORITY IRL, so it gives them the chance to walk a mile in our shoes while here in the fandom.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Actually, no. You weren't on my radar.


Oh, okay.


ConorHyena said:


> there were pretty large shitfests on here in recent months about insecure straight guys behaving like total dickheads and going "oh, I'm a minority now, all you guys got to be more straight friendly" and so on.


Wait......_Are you referring to this Thread, here: _forums.furaffinity.net: LGBT Furs


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Doublepost, but I was in furry groups on telegram for certain activities that were so homophobic I was literally taken aback. Homophobe behaviour is one of the reasons I don't go near the german furry scene.


Another doublepost.
And, what? How can that be possible? And, uh.... What activities were going on?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Another doublepost.
> And, what? How can that be possible? And, uh.... What activities were going on?



It was a group of basically stereotypically "male" guys, just furries. It was terrible and I quickly left. It's the attitude towards females that I just don't approve of. I mean, I don't mind hetero people in general. They do their stuff in bed, I do mine. That's really it as far as i am concerned.



Stuff said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> Wait......_Are you referring to this Thread, here: _forums.furaffinity.net: LGBT Furs



It's one of them, yeah.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> It's one of them, yeah.


What do we mean by '_One of them_'?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> What do we mean by '_One of them_'?


one of those threads


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> one of those threads


Right, okay.

So, in fact, I've been looking through the Thread for anything _Homophobic_ and I found this:


> Okay. I’ve said that I’m Straight. I’ve said that I’m beginning to question if I’m Asexual. But there’s one problem with LGBT.
> 
> I don’t support it.
> 
> ...



Is this what caused a shitfest?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Right, okay.
> 
> So, in fact, I've been looking through the Thread for anything _Homophobic_ and I found this:
> 
> ...



It caused it, yeah. But in the interest of drama safety, you should DM me if you desire more information. don't want to open this up again.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> you should DM me if you desire more information. don't want to open this up again.


Yeah, I'll do this. Best not to repeat history.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> you should DM me


I've sent you a PM now. Reply when you're ready.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> It caused it, yeah. But in the interest of drama safety, you should DM me if you desire more information. don't want to open this up again.


I'll just say this.
Anybody who thinks that same-sex couples are "icky" is a fucking asshole. Straight people didn't have to fight for decades in order to get the most threadbare of rights. I mean, did you know that anal sex was ILLEGAL in the US until 2003? And thanks to all of the fascists running the country, we could be thrown back to the 1960's in terms of gay rights.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'll just say this.
> Anybody who thinks that same-sex couples are "icky" is a fucking asshole. Straight people didn't have to fight for decades in order to get the most threadbare of rights. I mean, did you know that anal sex was ILLEGAL in the US until 2003? And thanks to all of the fascists running the country, we could be thrown back to the 1960's in terms of gay rights.


I don't hate people for being gay, it's against my morals so i won't do it but others are welcome to their own choices and actions, whether they be good or bad it is their decision, i do think however that same sex couples are icky- it's not as pleasant to me and it doesn't feel right, but that doesn't mean i cant put a smile on my face and talk to them like real people still, if you are mad at straights i suggest you don't use swear words back, as that only adds fuel to the fire. Back when people are racist, a black saying f you wouldn't have worked well, you shouldn't group people together and call them what you did, it is very hurtful to people like me. I want us to all get along, no matter our differences, they don't matter. If people are in a same sex relationship i don't personally agree but i won't dislike the human for it. I dislike potatoes but i won't say that potato's  themselves are abominations, i like SOME potato's  after all, like french fries. My point is, don't call others name's and insults after grouping people together. It's hurtful


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> i do think however that same sex couples are icky- it's not as pleasant to me and it doesn't feel right, but that doesn't mean i cant put a smile on my face and talk to them like real people still, if you are mad at straights i suggest you don't use swear words back, as that only adds fuel to the fire.





Stuff said:


> Best not to repeat history.


_Best not to repeat *history, buddy.*_


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> _Best not to repeat *history, buddy.*_


I'm not repeating history, I'm offended by what he said.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I'm not repeating history, I'm offended by what he said.


Ah, right. Okay. But, I'm just warning you as of course, history can repeat. It can repeat multiple times. All it takes is the wrong thing to be said or done and then **snap**. You've just repeated everything all over again. This Thread turns into a shitfest, the Staff get involved, the people who started it get a warning and then everything goes back to normal until a new Thread that is similar is started up and again, history repeats.

But, I can see how you may be offended as he called you an _asshole_ because you don't support LGBT. Okay, I understand that. But since you were involved in another Thread similar to this were the _shitfest_ went down, I suggest you stay out of this Thread for your own benefit, the benefit of the Staff and the benefit of other Users as to not offend anyone else or get yourself into trouble.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Ah, right. Okay. But, I'm just warning you as of course, history can repeat. It can repeat multiple times. All it takes is the wrong thing to be said or done and then **snap**. You've just repeated everything all over again. This Thread turns into a shitfest, the Staff get involved, the people who started it get a warning and then everything goes back to normal until a new Thread that is similar is started up and again, history repeats.
> 
> But, I can see how you may be offended as he called you an _asshole_ because you don't support LGBT. Okay, I understand that. But since you were involved in another Thread similar to this were the _shitfest_ went down, I suggest you stay out of this Thread for your own benefit, the benefit of the Staff and the benefit of other Users as to not offend anyone else or get yourself into trouble.


I have, there's a reason i haven't posted UNTIL someone decided to pull that. I know how (okay no offense to this at all but from experience in the last thread..) self protective people on lgbt are they sometimes forget others are people with feelings too, and yes i do want to avoid what happened last time since i was punished for stating my opinion and then getting 'attacked' on my religion after saying i will support you even if i don't believe in it myself. I really really do not want to repeat that at all which is why I've avoided the thread so far. If someone wants to ask questions its fine. But when its ingorance on my argument and trying to dissmiss and prove it false that's just rude- something in which i wish not to repeat. I'm glad you care it doesn't repeat too- and if soemthing starts up I'm leaving and not dealing with it at all to try and prevent it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I don't hate people for being gay, it's against my morals so i won't do it but others are welcome to their own choices and actions, whether they be good or bad it is their decision, i do think however that same sex couples are icky- it's not as pleasant to me and it doesn't feel right, but that doesn't mean i cant put a smile on my face and talk to them like real people still, if you are mad at straights i suggest you don't use swear words back, as that only adds fuel to the fire. Back when people are racist, a black saying f you wouldn't have worked well, you shouldn't group people together and call them what you did, it is very hurtful to people like me. I want us to all get along, no matter our differences, they don't matter. If people are in a same sex relationship i don't personally agree but i won't dislike the human for it. I dislike potatoes but i won't say that potato's  themselves are abominations, i like SOME potato's  after all, like french fries. My point is, don't call others name's and insults after grouping people together. It's hurtful


I'm sorry for calling you an asshole... I'm just not in a good mood right now due to the fact that LGBT rights are legitimately threatened in the US right now. I'm just so sick of people looking at same-sex couples and casting judgement upon us just because we're "different". I don't want to start a fight, but I'm just sick of people who won't at least respect us and let us be...
And, by the way... If you don't like us due to Leviticus, there are other things you shouldn't be doing... Just saying.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm sorry for calling you an asshole... I'm just not in a good mood right now due to the fact that LGBT rights are legitimately threatened in the US right now. I'm just so sick of people looking at same-sex couples and casting judgement upon us just because we're "different". I don't want to start a fight, but I'm just sick of people who won't at least respect us and let us be...


That's alright, just try to re-read and use insults only when necessary which is basically never, it never helps anything. I understand it can be hard for you all which is why even though i disagree i fully support, i don't like people that do any of that either, be nice if it at the least was accepted enough to not be targeted for threatening. We're all human and should treat each other as such, whatever differences we may have ^-^


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> That's alright, just try to re-read and use insults only when necessary which is basically never, it never helps anything. I understand it can be hard for you all which is why even though i disagree i fully support, i don't like people that do any of that either, be nice if it at the least was accepted enough to not be targeted for threatening. We're all human and should treat each other as such, whatever differences we may have ^-^


Just know that the love I feel towards my boyfriend and the love that every LGBT couple shares is just as real and as valid as the love you'd feel towards a girl.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Just know that the love I feel towards my boyfriend and the love that every LGBT couple shares is just as real and as valid as the love you'd feel towards a girl.


I understand~ and it makes sense, and I'm glad you enjoy what you choose to do.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I understand~ and it makes sense, and I'm glad you enjoy what you choose to do.


Well...
Please don't use the word "choose". Being gay isn't a choice...


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well...
> Please don't use the word "choose". Being gay isn't a choice...


Okay.. i won't if you don't want it to- I'd just rather call it that then a disorder or something, since that sounds worse, if you dislike it though i can try to avoid saying it that way.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I don't hate people for being gay, it's against my morals so i won't do it but others are welcome to their own choices and actions, whether they be good or bad it is their decision, i do think however that same sex couples are icky- it's not as pleasant to me and it doesn't feel right,



Then why for the love of god are you in a thread that's specifically etiquitted _GAY _thread.

if you don't like gay couples you're surely entitled to that, but you can really do so outside this thread please.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Then why for the love of god are you in a thread that's specifically etiquitted _GAY _thread.
> 
> if you don't like gay couples you're surely entitled to that, but you can really do so outside this thread please.


Because someone said something offensive and i wanted to clear it up if you'd please pay attention- not to mention this isn't "gays only" yea it's gay thread but that doesn't mean "only gays aloud". Besides, I'm not saying and haven't said anything else ever beside it- so please just respect eachothers time here


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Because someone said something offensive and i wanted to clear it up if you'd please pay attention- not to mention this isn't "gays only" yea it's gay thread but that doesn't mean "only gays aloud". Besides, I'm not saying and haven't said anything else ever beside it- so please just respect eachothers time here



I respect whoever I want. My respect is something that has to be earned, preferably through actions.

I don't have to "respect" you nor your views. And, quite frankly, I won't. You just told me I'm "icky". What respect should I have for you now?

I tolerate you, and your, in my opinion, totally flawed ideas because I have no other choice, and because I'm not in charge of this site.

I _will _however argue them if they are placed out in public.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 30, 2019)

I may not be a gay dude, and it's slightly off topic as well, but it's gold and I strongly recommend everyone to watch it. One of my most loved vids.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'll just say this.
> *Anybody who thinks that same-sex couples are "icky" is a fucking asshole. Straight people didn't have to fight for decades in order to get the most threadbare of rights. I mean, did you know that anal sex was ILLEGAL in the US until 2003? And thanks to all of the fascists running the country, we could be thrown back to the 1960's in terms of gay rights.*


Or worse a straight guy who sees gay men as gross and views lesbians as hot........... (However there probably straight women who feel that gay men are hot and lesbians are gross.... Its just more frequently gay men get hit with the gross bat more often than lesbians.)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Okay.. i won't if you don't want it to- I'd just rather call it that then a disorder or something, since that sounds worse, if you dislike it though i can try to avoid saying it that way.


You know, you probably should've just held your tongue... I was going to drop this until you said, "I was gonna say "disorder", but that's too "offensive" towards your kind, so I'll say "choice" instead."
I don't like the fact that you don't like gay couples, but I can bite my tongue on that, since I can't force you to like me. But, to say that being gay is a "choice" or a "disorder"? No, now I have a problem, and now I'm not going to shut up. Science conclusively says that there is _nothing_ abnormal about being gay. Now, you don't have to like us, but to say that there's something wrong with us is a flat-out lie and wrapped in bigotry whether you realize it or not.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I respect whoever I want. My respect is something that has to be earned, preferably through actions.
> 
> I don't have to "respect" you nor your views. And, quite frankly, I won't. You just told me I'm "icky". What respect should I have for you now?
> 
> ...


I have not called you icky. I said that it itself is icky, like potato's to me are icky. Does that mean french fries are? No. Does that mean you are? No, and respect is not just something i need to earn, if you don't respect the others opinion that's fine- just don't say anything mean or rude. I disagree, but do you see me saying i don't respect your lifestyle? No, I'm trying to be nice and that's it. If you don't agree that's fine. If you feel i offend you somehow that's fine, just please dm it so this thread isn't crowded with toxicity :/


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I have not called you icky. I said that it itself is icky, like potato's to me are icky. Does that mean french fries are? No. Does that mean you are? No, and respect is not just something i need to earn, if you don't respect the others opinion that's fine- just don't say anything mean or rude. I disagree, but do you see me saying i don't respect your lifestyle? No, I'm trying to be nice and that's it. If you don't agree that's fine. If you feel i offend you somehow that's fine, just please dm it so this thread isn't crowded with toxicity :/


Do you realize _why_ I'm upset with you? Because if you can't figure it out on your own, then I'm not going to waste my time on you.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You know, you probably should've just held your tongue... I was going to drop this until you said, "I was gonna say "disorder", but that's too "offensive" towards your kind, so I'll say "choice" instead."
> I don't like the fact that you don't like gay couples, but I can bite my tongue on that, since I can't force you to like me. But, to say that being gay is a "choice" or a "disorder"? No, now I have a problem, and now I'm not going to shut up. Science conclusively says that there is _nothing_ abnormal about being gay. Now, you don't have to like us, but to say that there's something wrong with us is a flat-out lie and wrapped in bigotry whether you realize it or not.


I didn't say it IS a disorder, i said i try to avoid saying it. It isn't true and i avoid it, don't twist my words please  and i do like you. You seem like a nice guy. Do you like potato's? I don't. If you do thats fine. I still like you. Exactly the same concept here. Are you gay? Okay I'm not. I like and respect you still.  should i have worded jt better..? Maybe. Although you ARE wrong in that it isn't a choice, i know someone who chose not to be and one who chose to be. Is it a choice for everyone? Maybe not but thst doesn't mean it's not a choice for everyone. I don't want to argue really and I'm sorry if something was misunderstood and it hurt you. But please, let's all just stay kind to each other.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I have not called you icky. I said that it itself is icky, like potato's to me are icky. Does that mean french fries are? No. Does that mean you are? No, and respect is not just something i need to earn, if you don't respect the others opinion that's fine- just don't say anything mean or rude. I disagree, but do you see me saying i don't respect your lifestyle? No, I'm trying to be nice and that's it. If you don't agree that's fine. If you feel i offend you somehow that's fine, just please dm it so this thread isn't crowded with toxicity :/


You already filled this thread full of stupid crap already, why not go the full mile?
Go ahead, you already shat on the thread meant for solidarity for gay peeps. Go on and extrapolate and expand your backwater hick town values.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

Okay there's way to much quoting me going on I'm done here, too much to go through. Feel free to dm me if you want to continue this, i wish not to make this thread close of toxicity. I said i didn't want it and here you all are doing it =/ please, if you want to coninute PM me. Leave this thread clear.


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Okay there's way to much quoting me going on I'm done here, too much to go through. Feel free to dm me if you want to continue this, i wish not to make this thread close of toxicity. I said i didn't want it and here you all are doing it =/ please, if you want to coninute PM me. Leave this thread clear.


Right, so the first 10 replies you made in a gay thread about finding gay people icky totally isn't on you.
Man, that's some 4D chess there, looks like you got me.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I have not called you icky. I said that it itself is icky, like potato's to me are icky. Does that mean french fries are? No. Does that mean you are? No, and respect is not just something i need to earn, if you don't respect the others opinion that's fine- just don't say anything mean or rude. I disagree, but do you see me saying i don't respect your lifestyle? No, I'm trying to be nice and that's it. If you don't agree that's fine. If you feel i offend you somehow that's fine, just please dm it so this thread isn't crowded with toxicity :/



Let me get this _straight
_
You come to a thread, a thread that's explicitly for gay people (as per the OP), saying that you think gay couples are icky. That in itself implies a disrespect for our lifestyle. You aren't being nice, you're inciting an argument, are calling people's lifes choices disgusting and then pulling out when things aren't going your way. 
No, I don't have respect for your opinion or you. How should I?



Bluefiremark II said:


> Although you ARE wrong in that it isn't a choice, i know someone who chose not to be and one who chose to be. Is it a choice for everyone? Maybe not but thst doesn't mean it's not a choice for everyone. I don't want to argue really and I'm sorry if something was misunderstood and it hurt you. But please, let's all just stay kind to each other.



It wasn't a choice for me. If someone said they could turn from being gay to being straight I wouldn't say it was impossible, sexuality does shift around a bit till you're an adult, but in an adult I think that's pretty unlikely.

If you don't want to argue, stop arguing. If you want to be kind, stop calling people icky. 

I would love to show everyone kindness but as long as people like you turn up in threads like this and incite unrest like that, people like me will have to be unkind. Sorry bout that.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I didn't say it IS a disorder, i said i try to avoid saying it. It isn't true and i avoid it, don't twist my words please  and i do like you. You seem like a nice guy. Do you like potato's? I don't. If you do thats fine. I still like you. Exactly the same concept here. Are you gay? Okay I'm not. I like and respect you still.  should i have worded jt better..? Maybe. Although you ARE wrong in that it isn't a choice, i know someone who chose not to be and one who chose to be. Is it a choice for everyone? Maybe not but thst doesn't mean it's not a choice for everyone. I don't want to argue really and I'm sorry if something was misunderstood and it hurt you. But please, let's all just stay kind to each other.


Well, you've just killed the last shreds of respect I had towards you by saying "Although you ARE wrong in that it isn't a choice, i know someone who chose not to be and one who chose to be. Is it a choice for everyone?"
You've used literally ALL of the anti-gay cliches: "Choice", "disorder", "lifestyle", "I know an ex-gay guy". I'm trying REALLY hard to not blow my top right now, but kid, you REALLY have to know that there's a time and a place to say certain things. Maybe, it's not the best idea to jump into a gay solidarity thread and repeat Pat Robertson talking points to us. 
And, no, you can't just pop in here, do damage, and expect to sneak out of here like nothing happened. That's very cowardly.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

ALL OF YOU LISTEN TO WHAT I SAID. I am NOT RESPONDING HERE ANYMORE. You guys have gotten too toxic and are filling this thread with garbage so PLEASE dm me if you want me to even read what you say, otherwise you are wasting  yout time.  All these new posts i haven't even read yet since I'm not responding here. I heard this was an accepting community but now i don't believe that. I don't feel welcomed and able to even say a wood word without feeling threatened so pm me or stop and change subject here please and thank you


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> ALL OF YOU LISTEN TO WHAT I SAID. I am NOT RESPONDING HERE ANYMORE. You guys have gotten too toxic and are filling this thread with garbage so PLEASE dm me if you want me to even read what you say, otherwise you are wasting  yout time.  All these new posts i haven't even read yet since I'm not responding here. Pm me or shut up and change subject here please and thank you



In other words.

WHY DO I HAVE TO ACCEPT THE CONSEQUENCES FOR MY STUPID IMPULSIVE COMMENTS?!

Accept your stupid actions and comments like a man and stop whining.
Not giving you a get out of jail free card, sorry. You're free to ignore my comments though, if you're so adverse to accepting the consequences of what you said.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> ALL OF YOU LISTEN TO WHAT I SAID. I am NOT RESPONDING HERE ANYMORE. You guys have gotten too toxic and are filling this thread with garbage so PLEASE dm me if you want me to even read what you say, otherwise you are wasting  yout time.  All these new posts i haven't even read yet since I'm not responding here. I heard this was an accepting community but now i don't believe that. I don't feel welcomed and able to even say a wood word without feeling threatened so pm me or stop and change subject here please and thank you


Hey, this is your freaking fault for popping in here just to insult us! And how dare you expect us to be tolerant towards intolerance?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> ALL OF YOU LISTEN TO WHAT I SAID. I am NOT RESPONDING HERE ANYMORE. You guys have gotten too toxic and are filling this thread with garbage so PLEASE dm me if you want me to even read what you say, otherwise you are wasting  yout time.  All these new posts i haven't even read yet since I'm not responding here. I heard this was an accepting community but now i don't believe that. I don't feel welcomed and able to even say a wood word without feeling threatened so pm me or stop and change subject here please and thank you



Galatians 6 7: "A man reaps what he sows."


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Galatians 6 7: "A man reaps what he sows."


Pfft, the only fucking bible verse he probably cares about is that one in Leviticus...


----------



## KimberVaile (Sep 30, 2019)

Anyways, onto more gay things.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> [...]just please dm it so this thread isn't crowded with toxicity :/





Bluefiremark II said:


> please, if you want to coninute PM me. Leave this thread clear.





Bluefiremark II said:


> ALL OF YOU LISTEN TO WHAT I SAID. I am NOT RESPONDING HERE ANYMORE.


How about you stop acting like a broken record, grow some balls and actually do what you said instead whining around?


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 30, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> How about you stop acting like a broken record, grow some balls and actually do what you said instead whining around?



Did you just shit-talk my broken record?

@KimberVaile BRAAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> How about you stop acting like a broken record, grow some balls and actually do what you said instead whining around?


Doesn't matter. I think we scared him off...
But, still, now I'm too pissed off to enjoy this thread right now...
That guy who was in here represents the people who hold political power in the US. The people who govern me agree with him, and that just hit too close to home...


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

So I tried coming out to my stepdad today...


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> So I tried coming out to my stepdad today...


How did it go?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Gay Furry Pride


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> So I tried coming out to my stepdad today...


How'd it go?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How'd it go?


Terrible. He told me that I was “acting out” and that I “don’t need to experiment with that bullshit”. This is why I don’t open up to adults well. They say stuff like “We don’t care if you’re gay we still love you” but the SECOND you begin to feel comfortable enough to tell them something personal about you they force you to conform. I’m not acting out and I’m certainly not experimenting. This is who I am, but he’s too blind to see it.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Terrible. He told me that I was “acting out” and that I “don’t need to experiment with that bullshit”.


Oof. Feels bad man. But I mean, I guess a lot of people who do come-out deal with this. Unfortunately, there's not much you can really do about it.


Nate/Satsuki said:


> “We don’t care if you’re gay we still love you”


_Plot Twist: "We do care if you're Gay and because of that, we're dis-owning you".



_


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Oof. Feels bad man. But I mean, I guess a lot of people who do come-out deal with this. Unfortunately, there's not much you can really do about it.
> 
> _Plot Twist: "We do care if you're Gay and because of that, we're dis-owning you".
> 
> ...


*Packs bags* Good, when can I get the hell out of here?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Terrible. He told me that I was “acting out” and that I “don’t need to experiment with that bullshit”. This is why I don’t open up to adults well. They say stuff like “We don’t care if you’re gay we still love you” but the SECOND you begin to feel comfortable enough to tell them something personal about you they force you to conform. I’m not acting out and I’m certainly not experimenting. This is who I am, but he’s too blind to see it.


Can I punch your dad in the face?


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Terrible. He told me that I was “acting out” and that I “don’t need to experiment with that bullshit”. This is why I don’t open up to adults well. They say stuff like “We don’t care if you’re gay we still love you” but the SECOND you begin to feel comfortable enough to tell them something personal about you they force you to conform. I’m not acting out and I’m certainly not experimenting. This is who I am, but he’s too blind to see it.


I'm sorry to hear about that.

The only people who know I'm gay are my mother, grandparents and one of my aunties. I didn't tell my father as I knew he wouldn't accept it. Then again, I don't particularly care about what he thinks.
If your step-dad thinks that, I'd advise you ignore him and carry on being yourself. You don't need to impress or appeal to anyone in life. Just be a good person and be yourself...that's really all you should do.


Also, about what happened earlier (not to bring it up again...just to point out that I saw it), I'm quite upset at that person's behaviour and words. The point of equality is for us all to be equal. It's fair enough if people don't want to have relationships with the same sex...but then going out and saying that it's 'icky', as well as using words like 'your kind'...just uncalled for and not wanted nor needed in modern society.

We're all homosapiens...so we should all treat each other with respect and just learn to sit down and live life.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Can I punch your dad in the face?


If you deem it necessary.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> We're all homosapiens...so we should all treat each other with respect and just learn to sit down and live life.


If we’re all meant to be straight why aren’t we called heterosapiens


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> ...
> But, still, now I'm too pissed off to enjoy this thread right now...


You can be a bummer, I'll be awesome in the meantime. Gay perfection cannot be stopped~


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> *Packs bags* Good, when can I get the hell out of here?


_"Pssst....Come with me. I know of a secret Safehouse that you can be safe in"._


Nate/Satsuki said:


> If you deem it necessary.


Yes. It is necessary for he needs to learn to show a bit of respect.


Nate/Satsuki said:


> If we’re all meant to be straight why aren’t we called heterosapiens


So deep down........._*We're all Gay?!??!?!?!*_


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> _"Pssst....Come with me. I know of a secret Safehouse that you can be safe in"._
> 
> Yes. It is necessary for he needs to learn to show a bit of respect.
> 
> So deep down........._*We're all Gay?!??!?!?!*_


You really love that image don’t you


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> If you deem it necessary.


I do. Homophobes need to know that we aren't pansies who'll shut up and take it.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I do. Homophobes need to know that we aren't pansies who'll shut up and take it.


Thanks. I’m just not good at asserting myself so I kinda had to stay quiet the entire time he was driving me home...


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> You really love that image don’t you


Yes. I love a lot of Images.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Yes. I love a lot of Images.


Good to know.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Thanks. I’m just not good at asserting myself so I kinda had to stay quiet the entire time he was driving me home...


I'm just so sick of parents who want to have the "perfect" child. YOU HAVE NO CONTROL OVER HOW YOUR KID TURNS OUT!!!
I'm so sick of parents freaking out over their kid being LGBT or having a disability or whatnot. If you can't handle having a kid who doesn't turn out COMPLETELY the way you want, you don't deserve to be a parent!


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm just so sick of parents who want to have the "perfect" child. YOU HAVE NO CONTROL OVER HOW YOUR KID TURNS OUT!!!
> I'm so sick of parents freaking out over their kid being LGBT or having a disability or whatnot. If you can't handle having a kid who doesn't turn out COMPLETELY the way you want, you don't deserve to be a parent!


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm just so sick of parents who want to have the "perfect" child. YOU HAVE NO CONTROL OVER HOW YOUR KID TURNS OUT!!!
> I'm so sick of parents freaking out over their kid being LGBT or having a disability or whatnot. If you can't handle having a kid who doesn't turn out COMPLETELY the way you want, you don't deserve to be a parent!


This.

You're right. Kids have the freedom of who they want to be. They have the freedom of Free-Speech. If they want to be Gay, they can be Gay, no questions asked. If your child has a disability then that was because of something wrong during Birth or something happened to them later in life. You can't reverse anything that happens to your Child unless you put a lot of effort into reversing it(*Unless it's a Disability that cannot be fixed*).


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

Thank you for that. I’m gonna go finish that art assignment that’s due tomorrow. I’ll try to post a picture when I’m done.

Remember, kiddos, eat ass, smoke grass, and sled fast.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> This.
> 
> You're right. Kids have the freedom of who they want to be. They have the freedom of Free-Speech. If they want to be Gay, they can be Gay, no questions asked. If your child has a disability then that was because of something wrong during Birth or something happened to them later in life. You can't reverse anything that happens to your Child unless you put a lot of effort into reversing it(*Unless it's a Disability that cannot be fixed*).


Yeah, I had a double-whammy. I'm LGBT, AND I have autism, which is a disability that can't be cured. I'm glad that my mother accepted me for who I am...


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Thank you for that. I’m gonna go finish that art assignment that’s due tomorrow. I’ll try to post a picture when I’m done.


Wait, who are we talking to? Me or the person above me?



Nate/Satsuki said:


> eat ass


no


Nate/Satsuki said:


> smoke grass


No, in fact, what you're referring to as '_Grass_' is actually called '_Weed_'. _Weed_ is a highly Illegal-Drug that can cause it's User to get _'High_'. Along with making it's User get _High_, it can also seriously damage the User's _Physical_ and _Mental_ _Health_. _Weed_ should under no circumstances be taken at any point in time. Doing so can cause the User to get Arrested by Law, fail a Drug-Test, land in the Hospital and maybe even die.


Nate/Satsuki said:


> sled fast.


*WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
*Crashes Sled**


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, I had a double-whammy. I'm LGBT, AND I have autism, which is a disability that can't be cured. I'm glad that my mother accepted me for who I am...


I'm glad mine did. Hugs for all the parents and loved ones who did the same.

Also, Rule Number One of parenting: Love your children, no matter what.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, I had a double-whammy. I'm LGBT, AND I have autism


Well, you're LGBT so it makes sense that you're in this Thread but the Autism bit.....Damn....I feel bad for people who have Autism, bound to a Wheelchair, lost a Limb, you get the idea. It's sad to see such things be a part of people. Luckily enough, we have Prosthetics that can help solve things like lost Limbs but I'd say they're still quite early in terms of usage. If Prosthetics advance a bit more in the future then maybe we can start seeing them being used more often. Autism though, I don't actually know what can be used to Cure it. I'm guessing Therapy....I'm not too sure...



FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm glad that my mother accepted me for who I am...


Well, as long as your Mother accepted you then that's great. That's a sign of Love, which is an important part of being part of a Family. : ]


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

Lebron James~
At least, I think it’s Lebron James. Not too sure. It’s still unfinished.


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> View attachment 72158
> Lebron James~
> At least, I think it’s Lebron James. Not too sure. It’s still unfinished.







*yip. looks like Lebron James, smells like Lebron James and sounds like Lebron James.*


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 30, 2019)

Some relevant news in the UK today. Alan Turing was given a posthumous pardon some years ago and the government said it would repeal convictions of gay men who were criminalised for their sexuality in the past.
Although it was expected 15,000 convictions could be overturned, two years have passed and only 189 have been expunged:
Gay, unjustly convicted - and now denied a pardon


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Some relevant news in the UK today. Alan Turing was given a posthumous pardon some years ago and the government said it would repeal convictions of gay men who were criminalised for their sexuality in the past.
> Although it was expected 15,000 convictions could be overturned, two years have passed and only 189 have been expunged:
> Gay, unjustly convicted - and now denied a pardon


Quite disgusting that the 15,000 convictions haven't yet been overturned.

Shows how far we've come, since that time...and how further we still have to go.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> *yip. looks like Lebron James, smells like Lebron James and sounds like Lebron James.*


Lebron James~


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Stuff said:


> Well, you're LGBT so it makes sense that you're in this Thread but the Autism bit.....Damn....I feel bad for people who have Autism, bound to a Wheelchair, lost a Limb, you get the idea. It's sad to see such things be a part of people. Luckily enough, we have Prosthetics that can help solve things like lost Limbs but I'd say they're still quite early in terms of usage. If Prosthetics advance a bit more in the future then maybe we can start seeing them being used more often. Autism though, I don't actually know what can be used to Cure it. I'm guessing Therapy....I'm not too sure...
> 
> 
> Well, as long as your Mother accepted you then that's great. That's a sign of Love, which is an important part of being part of a Family. : ]


I have high function autism. Aspergers' Syndrome. You wouldn't even know that I have it except for the fact that I have trouble maintaining eye contact and stutter when nervous. I also occasionally say insensitive shit without meaning to sometimes...


KD142000 said:


> Quite disgusting that the 15,000 convictions haven't yet been overturned.
> 
> Shows how far we've come, since that time...and how further we still have to go.



And, what's scary is that there are some bigots who hate us so much that they want to throw us all in jail, or worse... Because, you know, Jesus would TOTALLY condone that idea.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

I’m almost done drawing Paul Pierce
Yeah turns out that that wasn’t actually Lebron James.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Some relevant news in the UK today. Alan Turing was given a posthumous pardon some years ago and the government said it would repeal convictions of gay men who were criminalised for their sexuality in the past.
> Although it was expected 15,000 convictions could be overturned, two years have passed and only 189 have been expunged:
> Gay, unjustly convicted - and now denied a pardon


I'm not even gay and what happened to Alan Turing makes me want to go back in time so I can subject those assholes to decades of unholy torture for what they did to that man. Turing was to mathematics and computer science what Einstein was to physics. But none of that mattered to the assholes who saw who treated gay ppl like child molesters.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 30, 2019)

Telnac said:


> I'm not even gay and what happened to Alan Turing makes me want to go back in time so I can subject those assholes to decades of unholy torture for what they did to that man. Turing was to mathematics and computer science what Einstein was to physics. But none of that mattered to the assholes who saw who treated gay ppl like child molesters.


Many Christians still think that gay people and pedophiles are the same thing....


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 30, 2019)

I just want to say, i think you all being gay is completely cool, fine, and OMG Fluffy has Aspergers?!

Well, didn't see that one coming.

*hugs because I don't want to be punched for invading a gay thread*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Many Christians still think that gay people and pedophiles are the same thing....


Well many Christians can kiss my ass.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 30, 2019)

Just, you know, ask what would Mr. Rogers do...


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (Sep 30, 2019)

Telnac said:


> I'm not even gay and what happened to Alan Turing makes me want to go back in time so I can subject those assholes to decades of unholy torture for what they did to that man. Turing was to mathematics and computer science what Einstein was to physics. But none of that mattered to the assholes who saw who treated gay ppl like child molesters.


Another thing my country (and others, too) has to be ashamed of. Turing was instrumental (as was many at Bletchley Park) in winning WW2 and giving birth to modern technology. For someone who helped destroy Nazism...which still exists, though thankfully, not as prevalent as it once was, he wasn't treated like a hero, at all.

I'm sure there are many other famous examples of this exact thing happening.

We can't go back and change the past (yet), but what we can do is change the future. Some day, we'll achieve equality for all...but we have to work for that. There's hope for humanity, yet.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi gay werewolf here.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> Hi gay werewolf here.


*Rubs your arm muscles* UwU


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Just, you know, ask what would Mr. Rogers do...


But, sadly, a lot of these MAGA evangelicals would think that Fred Rodgers is a "snowflake"...


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 1, 2019)

*spreads some gay sergyeen love to @Joni and @FluffyShutterbug especially*


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> Hi gay werewolf here.


OwO Hey


ConorHyena said:


> *spreads some gay sergyeen love to @Joni and @FluffyShutterbug especially*


^w^ *happy gay noises*


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 1, 2019)

Joni said:


> OwO Hey
> 
> ^w^ *happy gay noises*


Hi Joni, long time no see.


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> Hi Joni, long time no see.


Yes, I'm not very active (again) But I look on faf from time to time.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 1, 2019)

Joni said:


> Yes, I'm not very active (again) But I look on faf from time to time.


Joni!!!  *Hugs*  Missed you.


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Joni!!!  *Hugs*  Missed you.


Aww, I missed you too *hugs*


----------



## Keefur (Oct 1, 2019)

Joni said:


> Aww, I missed you too *hugs*


You should at least drop a note to others here to let them post that you are all right.  I thought you got banned or something horrible.  Glad you are back.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 1, 2019)

Keefur said:


> You should at least drop a note to others here to let them post that you are all right.  I thought you got banned or something horrible.  Glad you are back.



I can attest to him being all right. We live in the same flat


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2019)

Keefur said:


> You should at least drop a note to others here to let them post that you are all right.  I thought you got banned or something horrible.  Glad you are back.


Oh, was I absent so much Well yeah, I didn't post in LPW


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 1, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I can attest to him being all right. We live in the same flat


I assume you turned him off and on again?

Gotta make sure your gay dog is fully functional and using uptodate borkware.


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I assume you turned him off and on again?
> 
> Gotta make sure your gay dog is fully functional and using uptodate borkware.


Of course I'm turned on from Conor ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Keefur (Oct 1, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I can attest to him being all right. We live in the same flat


You might have mentioned that at one time in the past, now that I think about it.  I'm just a derpy ol' Sabertooth sometimes that worries about his Furry friends.


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2019)

Keefur said:


> You might have mentioned that at one time in the past, now that I think about it.  I'm just a derpy ol' Sabertooth sometimes that worries about his Furry friends.


Aww, you can always write on peoples profiles ;3


----------



## Keefur (Oct 1, 2019)

Joni said:


> Aww, you can always write on peoples profiles ;3


As I said above...  I'm just a derpy ol' Sabertooth. lol


----------



## Joni (Oct 1, 2019)

Keefur said:


> As I said above...  I'm just a derpy ol' Sabertooth. lol


*petpet* ^w^


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

I feel really depressed about the future of LGBT rights in the US...


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I feel really depressed about the future of LGBT rights in the US...


Gotta protest! Be loud and angery!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Gotta protest! Be loud and angery!


But, I don't want to live in a country that has implemented Jim Crow for LGBT people....


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, I don't want to live in a country that has implemented Jim Crow for LGBT people....


Germany it is then.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Germany it is then.


I hope I can talk my boyfriend into leaving here...


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 1, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Germany it is then.



*germane noises*


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I hope I can talk my boyfriend into leaving here...


The sky is falling! Again.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> The sky is falling! Again.


Yeah, I know. What I'm saying appears to be worthy of mockery from most laypeople... But, it's always something that's on my mind...


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> The sky is falling! Again.



Especially with Mr. T's current behaviour, having a plan B is never a bad idea.

I have one as well in case of an AfD takeover in Germany.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah, I know. What I'm saying appears to be worthy of mockery from most laypeople... But, it's always something that's on my mind...


Just try to relax my dude. Every little bump along the road aint worth fretting over.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Especially with Mr. T's current behaviour, having a plan B is never a bad idea.
> 
> I have one as well in case of an AfD takeover in Germany.


The main reason why I'm afraid is because it seems like populist illiberalism seems to be poised to overthrow liberal democracy around the globe.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The main reason why I'm afraid is because it seems like populist illiberalism seems to be poised to overthrow liberal democracy around the globe.



For one - this is a gay thread, so we should really refrain from politicising in general. I don't want the same shitfest like yesterday happening again. 

for two - I doubt this will happen. Stay optimistic! Nothing else really makes any sense anyhow.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Just try to relax my dude. Every little bump along the road aint worth fretting over.


This is just a "bump"?
You do realize that the Supreme Court is voting on whether we're allowed to be fired due to our sexuality/gender this term, and they'll likely say "yes". And if Trump gets to replace RBG and Breyer, things could get way worse. I'm really afraid of a ruling being made that'll set our community back as much as Dred Scott v. Sandford and Plessy v. Ferguson did for the black community.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> For one - this is a gay thread, so we should really refrain from politicising in general. I don't want the same shitfest like yesterday happening again.
> 
> for two - I doubt this will happen. Stay optimistic! Nothing else really makes any sense anyhow.


Okay, I'll stop... This is a bad idea...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, sadly, a lot of these MAGA evangelicals would think that Fred Rodgers is a "snowflake"...


Sadly, they have taken their 30 pieces of silver.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 1, 2019)

*attempts to get thread back on track*
Gay, gay, gay, gay, gay, homosexual, gay, gay, gay, gay, gay


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 1, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I have one as well in case of an AfD takeover in Germany.


I can't say I'd be surprised. The yeen with a plan.



A Minty cheetah said:


> *attempts to get thread back on track*
> Gay, gay, gay, gay, gay, homosexual, gay, gay, gay, gay, gay


Tastes like gay mint.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *attempts to get thread back on track*
> Gay, gay, gay, gay, gay, homosexual, gay, gay, gay, gay, gay


Preach it dude


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 1, 2019)

So, I am curious about something and this seems to be a good enough place to ask.

I have two sonas. One is bi and the other is lesbian. However, as far as I know myself (which is not as well as I thought) the closest I am to either of those sexualities is bi-curious, maybe.

So with that in mind, is it offensive in some way for someone who is not wildly, flamboyantly gay to have characters that are? Like, is there a danger of me misrepresenting the community? Would it be better for my sonas to simply match my own sexuality 100%?

Just to explain, I didn't pick their sexualities to be edgy. I legitimately "felt" like it fit their personalities if that makes sense. I'm probably overthinking things (Shutterbug isn't the only one) but I figured I'd get ya'lls opinion.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 1, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> So, I am curious about something and this seems to be a good enough place to ask.
> 
> I have two sonas. One is bi and the other is lesbian. However, as far as I know myself (which is not as well as I thought) the closest I am to either of those sexualities is bi-curious, maybe.
> 
> ...



No, I think that's perfectly fine. 

I wouldn't see it as offensive. Your sonas just live out their sexuality different to you. That's legitimate. They're fictionalized representation of yourself and therefor can be anything you want them to be.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 1, 2019)

Just wanted to say you're all wonderful people and if someone says something otherwise then they're wrong ^-^ enjoy yourselves as who you are~


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Just wanted to say you're all wonderful people and if someone says something otherwise then they're wrong ^-^ enjoy yourselves as who you are~


Thank you for your apology. I just hope that you mean what you say...


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Thank you for your apology. I just hope that you mean what you say...


Course i do. I'm not perfect with words and i have no hate whatsoever to people, race, sexuality or anything doesn't matter. Anything i said i didn't mean as offense but it was taken that way and i want to make sure everyone knows i am not hateful and if it seems that way it is by complete accident.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Course i do. I'm not perfect with words and i have no hate whatsoever to people, race, sexuality or anything doesn't matter. Anything i said i didn't mean as offense but it was taken that way and i want to make sure everyone knows i am not hateful and if it seems that way it is by complete accident.


I believe you. But, just be more careful about what you say in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 1, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> So, I am curious about something and this seems to be a good enough place to ask.
> 
> I have two sonas. One is bi and the other is lesbian. However, as far as I know myself (which is not as well as I thought) the closest I am to either of those sexualities is bi-curious, maybe.
> 
> ...


The lesbian says go for it! Especially if you feel like it would be fitting to the sonas characters. I mean, that's more thought than most people put into them already, I can't see any harm there.
Besides, how could you even misrepresent a sexuality like, for our example, being a lesbian? In the end it's only what they like to share their beds with, so as long as you don't want to portrait any stereotypes it's literally whatever characteristics you want to give them + they are into women. Easy peasy~


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 1, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> ...so as long as you don't want to portrait any stereotypes it's literally whatever characteristics you want to give them + they are into women. Easy peasy~


I guess it just "feels" weird. Like if some of my male friends knew that I had a lesbian character I'd get these elbow-jabs and eyebrow wiggles, because of course Lesbians are sexy! Who doesn't want some hot girl-on-girl action! But it's not like that...

And I'm not looking to make her super butch or anything either. She... I... I dunno. When I channel Jax it doesn't feel weird to have an attraction to other males. When I channel Ari, suddenly phallic objects seem super threatening and I want absolutely nothing to do with that action. Like, it can stay the heck away from my lady-bits, thank you very much!

Anyway, kinda a ramble, sorry. I'm glad I'm not offending anyone with my sonas' sexuality. It's actually very freeing to experience these different and somewhat unknown aspects.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 1, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I guess it just "feels" weird. Like if some of my male friends knew that I had a lesbian character I'd get these elbow-jabs and eyebrow wiggles, because of course Lesbians are sexy! Who doesn't want some hot girl-on-girl action! But it's not like that...
> 
> And I'm not looking to make her super butch or anything either. She... I... I dunno. When I channel Jax it doesn't feel weird to have an attraction to other males. When I channel Ari, suddenly phallic objects seem super threatening and I want absolutely nothing to do with that action. Like, it can stay the heck away from my lady-bits, thank you very much!
> 
> Anyway, kinda a ramble, sorry. I'm glad I'm not offending anyone with my sonas' sexuality. It's actually very freeing to experience these different and somewhat unknown aspects.


Moral of the story: Yes, us lesbians are the hottest. Everyone can ignore the rest of the post, k thx~

If it helps, I don't find it weird. I don't personally do the whole "channel my characters and feel their sexual desires" -kind of thing but I can relate to giving them a sexuality that is different to your own. 
And why should it be weird? If a writer can spit out multiple characters with personalities and sexuality so different from themselves, why shouldn't we as well? If anybody is offended at that they can gladly go and fuck off into the lame mans corner.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 1, 2019)

It’s raining...


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 1, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> It’s raining...


men?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 1, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> men?


I wish.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 1, 2019)

Man, this thread really took off lol


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 1, 2019)

Because we’re all gay here.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 1, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Because we’re all gay here.


Down here, we’re all gay


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 1, 2019)

Guys, we have two threads for the same thing.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 72235
> 
> Guys, we have two threads for the same thing.


This thread is Cute Thread Requiem


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 1, 2019)

Get gay or get out.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 72235
> 
> Guys, we have two threads for the same thing.


GOOD POINT we cannot have two threads relating to happiness on this forum............ (Well obviously the title is referring to positive emotions and totally not a sexual orientations........ x3)


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 72235
> 
> Guys, we have two threads for the same thing.


I propose a raid.


----------



## Stuff (Oct 1, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I propose a raid.


_*Forget a Forum Raid. Forget the Area 51 Raid.*_

_*WE'RE RAIDING THE WHITE HOUSE BOIS!!*_


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, sadly, a lot of these MAGA evangelicals would think that Fred Rodgers is a "snowflake"...


Pardon me for asking, but what was it that Mr.Rogers said about homosexuality? Being British, we didn't have this gem on TV. I know of his show and know that he was an amazing guy for so many growing up...but as far as actual things said or taught on the show, I'm not sure.



Bluefiremark II said:


> Course i do. I'm not perfect with words and i have no hate whatsoever to people, race, sexuality or anything doesn't matter. Anything i said i didn't mean as offense but it was taken that way and i want to make sure everyone knows i am not hateful and if it seems that way it is by complete accident.


Since I said something related to what you said, I accept your apology and thank you for your kind words, too! The truth of the matter is, we're all amazing (straight, gay or -insert anything here cos it applies to all-) so long as we care for one another and aim for a better future.


In other news...wooo! I'm back from a 5-hour rest and feeling quite awake!
*Gays up the place...not that it needed it*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Pardon me for asking, but what was it that Mr.Rogers said about homosexuality? Being British, we didn't have this gem on TV. I know of his show and know that he was an amazing guy for so many growing up...but as far as actual things said or taught on the show, I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> Since I said something related to what you said, I accept your apology and thank you for your kind words, too! The truth of the matter is, we're all amazing (straight, gay or -insert anything here cos it applies to all-) so long as we care for one another and aim for a better future.
> ...


Honestly, I had no idea what Fred Rodgers said about homosexuality.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 1, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Honestly, I had no idea what Fred Rodgers said about homosexuality.


I found a few articles stating that he'd once made comments about himself being bisexual when talking to openly gay Dr William Hirsch. So...he's part of the LGBT crowd!
Came to light early, this year.

Though, he might have tackled the subject on the show one time? Don't know.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 1, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I found a few articles stating that he'd once made comments about himself being bisexual when talking to openly gay Dr William Hirsch. So...he's part of the LGBT crowd!
> Came to light early, this year.
> 
> Though, he might have tackled the subject on the show one time? Don't know.


Oh neat!


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 1, 2019)

Homecoming is tomorrow but since people won’t stop smoking weed in the bathroom we don’t have a dance


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 1, 2019)

Like seriously bathrooms are for taking a piss and bashing your friends not doing FUCKING DRUGS


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 1, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Like seriously bathrooms are for taking a piss and *bashing your friends*



Maybe this is why you don't have many friends? :V


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 1, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Maybe this is why you don't have many friends? :V


I wouldn’t doubt it


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 2, 2019)

Gay couples are SO fucking cyoooooot!!! >w<


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Gay couples are SO fucking cyoooooot!!! >w<


Literally the cutest! <3


----------



## Keefur (Oct 2, 2019)

Before I get started, I just want you all to know that I'm straight.  That being said, 95% of my friends are Furries and probably half of those are gay.  I'm president of Fangcon.  It's a small con, but it's been around a while.  We had to move cities because of issues like football schedules and venue availability.  When we were in Knoxville, we (the con) wholeheartedly supported and entered a float in the gay rights parade there.  We were all fursuiting and the con chair, Draconis, even walked the parade route in fursuit (he had suffered a heart attack the year before and had 7 bypasses done).  We had banners and the whole deal.  We have also had a couple of gay civil ceremonies performed at Fangcon over the years, and I was honored to have "officiated" over one personally by request. 

I just wanted you all to know that I personally support total gay rights.  Having been a Furry for quite a while has given me a glimpse into what it feels like to be persecuted for what you are.  Before anyone bites my head off, I know that one's sexuality is more of a personal core issue for gays than being a Furry, but to me, being Furry is a core issue.  If there is anything feasable that I or the con can do to help support y'all, just let us know.  OK?  If anyone of you would like to do any panels at the con concerning gay issues, we are open to suggestions and volunteers.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Before I get started, I just want you all to know that I'm straight.  That being said, 95% of my friends are Furries and probably half of those are gay.  I'm president of Fangcon.  It's a small con, but it's been around a while.  We had to move cities because of issues like football schedules and venue availability.  When we were in Knoxville, we (the con) wholeheartedly supported and entered a float in the gay rights parade there.  We were all fursuiting and the con chair, Draconis, even walked the parade route in fursuit (he had suffered a heart attack the year before and had 7 bypasses done).  We had banners and the whole deal.  We have also had a couple of gay civil ceremonies performed at Fangcon over the years, and I was honored to have "officiated" over one personally by request.
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that I personally support total gay rights.  Having been a Furry for quite a while has given me a glimpse into what it feels like to be persecuted for what you are.  Before anyone bites my head off, I know that one's sexuality is more of a personal core issue for gays than being a Furry, but to me, being Furry is a core issue.  If there is anything feasable that I or the con can do to help support y'all, just let us know.  OK?  If anyone of you would like to do any panels at the con concerning gay issues, we are open to suggestions and volunteers.


That’s totally fine. There’s no rule saying that allies can’t join the discussion.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 2, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> That’s totally fine. There’s no rule saying that allies can’t join the discussion.


Thank you for that.  It means a lot to me.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Thank you for that.  It means a lot to me.



We all love you!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 2, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> We all love you!


I view the Fandom as my family.  I care for all deserving Furries.  Thanks, Conor.  You just made my day.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Before I get started, I just want you all to know that I'm straight.  That being said, 95% of my friends are Furries and probably half of those are gay.  I'm president of Fangcon.  It's a small con, but it's been around a while.  We had to move cities because of issues like football schedules and venue availability.  When we were in Knoxville, we (the con) wholeheartedly supported and entered a float in the gay rights parade there.  We were all fursuiting and the con chair, Draconis, even walked the parade route in fursuit (he had suffered a heart attack the year before and had 7 bypasses done).  We had banners and the whole deal.  We have also had a couple of gay civil ceremonies performed at Fangcon over the years, and I was honored to have "officiated" over one personally by request.
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that I personally support total gay rights.  Having been a Furry for quite a while has given me a glimpse into what it feels like to be persecuted for what you are.  Before anyone bites my head off, I know that one's sexuality is more of a personal core issue for gays than being a Furry, but to me, being Furry is a core issue.  If there is anything feasable that I or the con can do to help support y'all, just let us know.  OK?  If anyone of you would like to do any panels at the con concerning gay issues, we are open to suggestions and volunteers.


Thank you for being an ally. <3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Before I get started, I just want you all to know that I'm straight.  That being said, 95% of my friends are Furries and probably half of those are gay.  I'm president of Fangcon.  It's a small con, but it's been around a while.  We had to move cities because of issues like football schedules and venue availability.  When we were in Knoxville, we (the con) wholeheartedly supported and entered a float in the gay rights parade there.  We were all fursuiting and the con chair, Draconis, even walked the parade route in fursuit (he had suffered a heart attack the year before and had 7 bypasses done).  We had banners and the whole deal.  We have also had a couple of gay civil ceremonies performed at Fangcon over the years, and I was honored to have "officiated" over one personally by request.
> 
> I just wanted you all to know that I personally support total gay rights.  Having been a Furry for quite a while has given me a glimpse into what it feels like to be persecuted for what you are.  Before anyone bites my head off, I know that one's sexuality is more of a personal core issue for gays than being a Furry, but to me, being Furry is a core issue.  If there is anything feasable that I or the con can do to help support y'all, just let us know.  OK?  If anyone of you would like to do any panels at the con concerning gay issues, we are open to suggestions and volunteers.


Allies are so important to the LGBT+ community, and you being so accepting of people for who they are comes as no surprise to me. You're one of the most open minded, kind and level headed people on these forums, yet still game for a good laugh! Thank you for the support, and to echo what Conor said, I think we do all love you on here!!!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 2, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Allies are so important to the LGBT+ community, and you being so accepting of people for who they are comes as no surprise to me. You're one of the most open minded, kind and level headed people on these forums, yet still game for a good laugh! Thank you for the support, and to echo what Conor said, I think we do all love you on here!!!





A Minty cheetah said:


> Allies are so important to the LGBT+ community, and you being so accepting of people for who they are comes as no surprise to me. You're one of the most open minded, kind and level headed people on these forums, yet still game for a good laugh! Thank you for the support, and to echo what Conor said, I think we do all love you on here!!!


I am both flattered and humbled by the response here.  I just try to make the Fandom a better place. *Hugs for all*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I am both flattered and humbled by the response here.  I just try to make the Fandom a better place. *Hugs for all*


How gosh darn cute of you! Feel yourself hugged as well!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I am both flattered and humbled by the response here.  I just try to make the Fandom a better place. *Hugs for all*


You 're fantastic <3
*hugs back*


----------



## Keefur (Oct 2, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> How gosh darn cute of you! Feel yourself hugged as well!





AceQuorthon said:


> You 're fantastic <3
> *hugs back*



Wow... such love from all.  The Fandom can be such a great place!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Wow... such love from all.  The Fandom can be such a great place!


Y'all are the best people on the planet <3


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 2, 2019)

I have gay music!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> I have gay music!
> 
> View attachment 72315


That’s a bombass remix :3


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 2, 2019)

Guess who got a cuTE BOY’S INSTAGRAM


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Guess who got a cuTE BOY’S INSTAGRAM


Kevin Spacey?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 2, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Kevin Spacey?


I’m not doubting it


----------



## Groggy (Oct 2, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Kevin Spacey?


Bravo.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I’m not doubting it


No but for realz, did you get it?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 2, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> No but for realz, did you get it?


Yep


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Yep


I would say I’m not jelly... but I’m jelly >:c


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 2, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I would say I’m not jelly... but I’m jelly >:c


The only downside is that he’s an exchange student and he’ll probably have to leave at some point.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> The only downside is that he’s an exchange student and he’ll probably have to leave at some point.


Darn :c
Hopefully there are other instagram cute boys in the sea for you to catch


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 2, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Darn :c
> Hopefully there are other instagram cute boys in the sea for you to catch



I can give you @Joni 's instagram. He's cute too


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 2, 2019)

Beef curtains are gross, but I love my little bratwursts.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 2, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Beef curtains are gross, but I love my little bratwursts.


Uh, wut? owo


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 2, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Beef curtains are gross, but I love my little bratwursts.


You and me both pal.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Beef curtains are gross, but I love my little bratwursts.


Hmm yes


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 2, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Beef curtains are gross


Agreed. And that term is just hideous as well! *shudders*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 2, 2019)

I feel left out... I've never heard these terms before. owo


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 2, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I feel left out... I've never heard these terms before. owo


He's referring to the female reproductive organs in the eyes of homosexuals 

Consider the picture below for reference


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's referring to the female reproductive organs in the eyes of homosexuals
> 
> Consider the picture below for reference



Or this lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's referring to the female reproductive organs in the eyes of homosexuals
> 
> Consider the picture below for reference


Lol!!!
Well, that's the first time I've heard of those referred to as that.
But, yeah, I've never really liked them. They've always looked... Off to me.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 2, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Beef curtains are gross, but I love my little bratwursts.


Girls are cute and all but I prefer them with their panties ON.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol!!!
> Well, that's the first time I've heard of those referred to as that.
> But, yeah, I've never really liked them. They've always looked... Off to me.


I've always thought vaginas are kinda nasty personally. I've got nothing against women of course, I just swing the other way.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 2, 2019)

Ya'll know what's good. Lol


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Ya'll know what's good. Lol


You know it sweetie!


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 2, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Ya'll know what's good. Lol


Of course.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 2, 2019)

I just hope that we don't look like jerks, lol. XD


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I just hope that we don't look like jerks, lol. XD


Over what?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 2, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I just hope that we don't look like jerks, lol. XD


Nah. We just like sausage, is all.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Nah. We just like sausage, is all.


Mmmmm~ Sausages~


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 2, 2019)

I prefer my sausages with cheddar filling.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 2, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Nah. We just like sausage, is all.


The longer, the better.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 2, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I prefer my sausages with cheddar filling.


Warm and creamy...


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I prefer my sausages with cheddar filling.


[Visibly concerned]


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 2, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The longer, the better.


I'd prefer a bit more of a girthy one myself


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 2, 2019)

Sausage party!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I'd prefer a bit more of a girthy one myself


Why not both?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 2, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Why not both?


Touche!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 2, 2019)

M e a t


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Oh golly I've been found out!


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 2, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


>


Oof! Looks painful!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 2, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


>


When power bottoming goes wrong


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 2, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Oof! Looks painful!


*chews*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 2, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> *chews*


Not sure if kinky, or talking about food...


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 2, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Not sure if kinky, or talking about food...


I'm eating dinner. What the hecc are _you_ talking about?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 2, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I'm eating dinner. What the hecc are _you_ talking about?


Me, umm, nothing. Just sausages. Innocent, harmless, non-trouser dwelling sausages. Yep.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 2, 2019)

The bigger the better.


----------



## Stuff (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> The bigger the better.


The longer, the ummmmm....Longer.....


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> The bigger the better.



Hmm, for looking at, sure. Big is nice.

For other activities IRL I usually impose a sort-of size limit.


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 3, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Enlighten me?



It has cheddar filling? What is there to get?

Either that or it's a circumcision gone horribly wrong...


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's referring to the female reproductive organs in the eyes of homosexuals
> 
> Consider the picture below for reference


Suddenly a lesbian thread doesn't seem like such a far fetched idea anymore...


FluffyShutterbug said:


> I just hope that we don't look like jerks, lol. XD


Debatable. 


Nate/Satsuki said:


> Girls are cute and all but I prefer them with their panties ON.


Let the lesbian tell you that anybody should please keep their panties on. Despite gender and sexuality it would be off putting to say the least to see that happen.


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's referring to the female reproductive organs in the eyes of homosexuals





ClumsyWitch said:


> Suddenly a lesbian thread doesn't seem like such a far fetched idea anymore...



Uh... Nexus? I think you're forgetting that Lesbians are homosexuals too. XD
Gay men do not own the title.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Suddenly a lesbian thread doesn't seem like such a far fetched idea anymore...
> 
> Let the lesbian tell you that anybody should please keep their panties on. Despite gender and sexuality it would be off putting to say the least to see that happen.



no lesbian threads </3 you are our sisters, bro!

Lesbians are allowed and best!

ngl panties are hot on both girls and guys


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 3, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Uh... Nexus? I think you're forgetting that Lebians are homosexuals too. XD
> Gay men do not own the title.


Thank you very much for pointing it out! :'3


ConorHyena said:


> no lesbian threads </3 you are our sisters, bro!
> 
> Lesbians are allowed and best!
> 
> ngl panties are hot on both girls and guys


No, you're allowed and the best!

I just felt like pointing out that no, lesbians and straight girls do not view the world outside of their doorstep as an oversized fkk beach.


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 3, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> ...lesbians and straight girls do not view the world outside of their doorstep as an oversized fkk beach.



Wait, what? WOAH!

*trips over doorstep while trying to pull panties back up from around ankles as she goes off to work*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 3, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Wait, what? WOAH!
> 
> *trips over doorstep while trying to pull panties back up from around ankles as she goes off to work*


Fucking dammit, right? (They nearly blew up the disguise!)


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> No, you're allowed and the best!
> 
> I just felt like pointing out that no, lesbians and straight girls do not view the world outside of their doorstep as an oversized fkk beach.



Aw. How cute.

*scared male hyena noises*

Spending a day at the swimming pool, however, I am going to doubt that statement. Unfortunately guys don't wear the same swimwear as girls.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Aw. How cute.
> 
> *scared male hyena noises*
> 
> Spending a day at the swimming pool, however, I am going to doubt that statement. Unfortunately guys don't wear the same swimwear as girls.


They can if they want to. UwU


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> *scared male hyena noises*
> 
> Unfortunately guys don't wear the same swimwear as girls.



*pats you on head*

It's ok. Unfortunately girls don't wear the same underwear as guys.

*checks to see if you're wearing boxers*


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> *checks to see if you're wearing boxers*



excuse me, could you please not pull my pants down? *fastenst belt with embarrased blush*

if you insist however you can have my discord.


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> if you insist however you can have my discord.


I'm not sure we're each other's "type" if you catch my meaning. 
Unless you're secretly into lesbians? ~Ari

I just wanted to figure out the age-old question of boxers or briefs. And possibly make you uncomfortable cuz it's cute when you blush.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I'm not sure we're each other's "type" if you catch my meaning.
> Unless you're secretly into lesbians? ~Ari
> 
> I just wanted to figure out the age-old question of boxers or briefs. And possibly make you uncomfortable cuz it's cute when you blush.



I'm a male on a gay thread. What do you expect.

Oh, that. I though you were checking whenever or not I was wearing panties. Boxers, of course. Style depends on the mission at hand.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Suddenly a lesbian thread doesn't seem like such a far fetched idea anymore...


I'm sorry, friend. I didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 3, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> I just wanted to figure out the age-old question of boxers or briefs.


I feel like this is going to call for some "What pants do you wear thread?"


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2019)

Briefs are sexier to me


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Briefs are sexier to me


Obviously <3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Briefs are sexier to me


I prefer a man in jockstraps~
Although I prefer to wear boxers myself. : P


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hotpants all the way bby.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 3, 2019)

I wear boxer-briefs. UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 3, 2019)

Always going commando, as it were

Uh...I mean...boxers.
Yes, those.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 3, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Always going commando, as it were
> 
> Uh...I mean...boxers.
> Yes, those.


You fuckin' tease. UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You fuckin' tease. UwU


It's very true, actually :3


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

Depends on the situation.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 3, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> It's very true, actually :3


I bet you're a lot of fun IRL. UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I bet you're a lot of fun IRL. UwU


I might be


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 3, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I might be


You're such a hottie. UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You're such a hottie. UwU


Thank you
Not bad, yourself


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I might be



take a room you two.

I'll join


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> take a room you two.
> 
> I'll join


Three way?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Three way?


Can you count to four?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Three way?


Make that a four way


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 3, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Can you count to four?


Five way it is then


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (Oct 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Three way?


Why can't we all have _Fun_?
(Everyone pick a partner)

We should have big piece of art done
Biggest gay furry orgy in the world


----------



## Joni (Oct 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'll join


>w>


AceQuorthon said:


> Five way it is then


six


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 3, 2019)

*adopts George Takei voice*
Oh my!!!


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

*Let the gay flow through you, my young apprentices.*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 3, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Why can't we all have _Fun_?
> (Everyone pick a partner)
> 
> We should have big piece of art done
> Biggest gay furry orgy in the world


Wait, can we actually look into that?


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Wait, can we actually look into that?



Let's make a discord server for it


----------



## Joni (Oct 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Let's make a discord server for it


OwO


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 3, 2019)

Down for a Discord server, sure

I'll drop my tag: KDWolf#3426


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 3, 2019)

Hell fucking yeah! I’d love a huge picture of us all doing lewds c:
AceQuorthon#9596


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 3, 2019)

Who would like to make the server for us gays in need of a big lewd pic?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 3, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Who would like to make the server for us gays in need of a big lewd pic?


I’ll do it! Hold on!


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

I made it


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

I would join but I have bad experiences with Discord and have sworn never to return to that hellhole;-;


----------



## Cyroo (Oct 3, 2019)

Gay people sure are chatty!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 3, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Gay people sure are chatty!


*sips tea*
Mmmhmmm~


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Gay people sure are chatty!


That’s because we’ve got a lot to say.


----------



## Cyroo (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> That’s because we’ve got a lot to say.


_Girl,_ did you see her eyeliner? There is like, _no_ symmetry. I literally can't.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> _Girl,_ did you see her eyeliner? There is like, _no_ symmetry. I literally can't.


Ugh, Clarissa is SUCH a thot. I hope that Johnny dumps her ass and asks me out instead.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 3, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Ugh, Clarissa is SUCH a thot. I hope that Johnny dumps her ass and asks me out instead.



What about brad? @KimberVaile ?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> take a room you two.
> 
> I'll join





AceQuorthon said:


> Make that a four way





AceQuorthon said:


> Five way it is then





Joni said:


> >w>
> 
> six


You know I would post an image with a quote from hedonism bot from Futurama but it really would not be SFW..... SO I WILL POST ONE THAT IS!:


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> take a room you two.
> 
> I'll join





A Minty cheetah said:


> Can you count to four?





AceQuorthon said:


> Five way it is then





Joni said:


> six


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 3, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> What about brad? @KimberVaile ?


He's mine, and we're going to go out tonight to a football game. Thots stay back, HE BELONGS TO ME!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> He's mine, and we're going to go out tonight to a football game. Thots stay back, HE BELONGS TO ME!


Sweetie, you hold on to that man and don't you ever let go! ♡


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 3, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Three way?





A Minty cheetah said:


> Can you count to four?





AceQuorthon said:


> Five way it is then





Joni said:


> >w>
> six



Sausage links...
_shudders_


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 3, 2019)

Make it 7!


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

8~


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> He's mine, and we're going to go out tonight to a football game. Thots stay back, HE BELONGS TO ME!


*Wraps arm around @ConorHyena ’s shoulders* Oh really~


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 3, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Make it 7!


You can join our Discord if you want to be part of a "special" commission, but you'd have to be able to pay 35€ per character.


Nate/Satsuki said:


> 8~


You're too young... I'm sorry...


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 3, 2019)

Understandable have a nice day


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 4, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> He's mine, and we're going to go out tonight to a football game. Thots stay back, HE BELONGS TO ME!



Y'sure? I saw Stacy and him in a Cafe just a week back



Nate/Satsuki said:


> *Wraps arm around @ConorHyena ’s shoulders* Oh really~



*gentle pets* It's fine


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2019)

*shakes ass*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh snap!


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 4, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sweetie, you hold on to that man and don't you ever let go! ♡


Thanks girlfrand, me and @ConorHyena are dropping by the nail salon later, you should tag along and get your hair done and rock that dragon mane styled gurl!


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 4, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> *Wraps arm around @ConorHyena ’s shoulders* Oh really~


_Wields a purse with a chihuahua threateningly _


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 4, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Sausage links...
> _shudders_


Noodle parties...


Joni said:


> >w>
> 
> six


Not even once did I read a demand to be taken out to dinner first. Ya'll are heccin' sloots.


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 4, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Not even once did I read a demand to be taken out to dinner first. Ya'll are heccin' sloots.



So uh... I know this great shwarma place that also has Turkish coffee. You like middle-Eastern food?
*_blushes and mane turns a bright shade of fuchsia_*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 4, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Thanks girlfrand, me and @ConorHyena are dropping by the nail salon later, you should tag along and get your hair done and rock that dragon mane styled gurl!


I'll be there honey.

Imma look so good. Stacy will think twice before making a move on my man after she sees my style. Mmmmh!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 4, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> So uh... I know this great shwarma place that also has Turkish coffee. You like middle-Eastern food?
> *_blushes and mane turns a bright shade of fuchsia_*


Thank you, that's my idea of a proper invitation. I'd love to have a chat over some nice food.
_Sassily bumps my hip against yours_


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 4, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> _Sassily bumps my hip against yours_


_Stumbles slightly from the bump before recovering and giggling slightly_
*tentatively reaches a webbed paw out toward your fingers*
Too soon?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 4, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> _Stumbles slightly from the bump before recovering and giggling slightly_
> *tentatively reaches a webbed paw out toward your fingers*
> Too soon?


To quote myself: "I would like to be taken out to dinner first." (..._before I start to hypothetically be unfaithful through dating someone for the sake of continuing a joke I made.)_


----------



## Wabbajax (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh. Whoops! Heh.
_takes offered paw and quickly scratches her own arm, as if intending to do that all along_
_Quietly hopes you didn't take offense at her mild flirting._


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 4, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> _Quietly hopes you didn't take offense [...]_


How could I ever? We gotta hold together!


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 4, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Thanks girlfrand, me and @ConorHyena are dropping by the nail salon later, you should tag along and get your hair done and rock that dragon mane styled gurl!



Oh yeah! Stacy will be so damn jealous of our shiny and colourful nails. I'm having nail extensions done how about you?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 4, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Thanks girlfrand, me and @ConorHyena are dropping by the nail salon later, you should tag along and get your hair done and rock that dragon mane styled gurl!





Infrarednexus said:


> I'll be there honey.
> 
> Imma look so good. Stacy will think twice before making a move on my man after she sees my style. Mmmmh!





ConorHyena said:


> Oh yeah! Stacy will be so damn jealous of our shiny and colourful nails. I'm having nail extensions done how about you?



We yeeted pass the gay thread and went straight to the flamboyant gay thread.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 4, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Oh yeah! Stacy will be so damn jealous of our shiny and colourful nails. I'm having nail extensions done how about you?


And I wasn't invited cos...why, boi?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 4, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Oh yeah! Stacy will be so damn jealous of our shiny and colourful nails. I'm having nail extensions done how about you?


Excuse me why the FUCK wasn’t I invited? Just because I stepped my pussy up and became a cheerleader doesn’t mean I’m too good for a manicure!


----------



## Joni (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 7, 2019)

Is this thread dead now?


----------



## Joni (Oct 7, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Is this thread dead now?


NO!


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 7, 2019)

I fecking hope not!
*gays*


----------



## Joni (Oct 7, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I fecking hope not!
> *gays*


yes *more gay noises*


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 7, 2019)

Joni said:


> yes *more gay noises*


*does the gay shuffle*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 7, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> View attachment 72762


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 7, 2019)

*Is gay*


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

*awakens the gay thread*


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 9, 2019)

*hugs all the gay people*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 9, 2019)

Can I see some pics of cyoot gay couples? UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Can I see some pics of cyoot gay couples? UwU


You can, indeed!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Can I see some pics of cyoot gay couples? UwU


Now you’re just bullying me >:c


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 9, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Now you’re just bullying me >:c


I didn't know that you were single... .w.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Now you’re just bullying me >:c


You'll find someone...and he'll be cyoot c:


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I didn't know that you were single... .w.


Single and not so proud :c


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Single and not so proud :c


I was single for 19 years and I thought no one would go for me.
Turns out, I was wrong.
I was looking in the wrong place (silly me c


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

How about a game? UwU
Design a stylish outfit for the user above c:


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 9, 2019)

WHOMST’D SUMMONED ME


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 9, 2019)

Did somebody say gay? uwu I am the big gay.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Did somebody say gay? uwu I am the big gay.


A new gay boi?!! 
Mmm, you look like fun, darling OwO


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 9, 2019)

Oh dear.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 9, 2019)

Fabuloso~! UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Oh dear.


To be honest, you look like a bit-of-alright, too.
*licks lips*
Wonder if there's a place big enough for that bubble-booty of yours?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Oh dear.


You are correct.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 9, 2019)

*happy gay raccoon noises and lifts his ringtail*

Hehe


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *happy gay raccoon noises and lifts his ringtail*
> 
> Hehe


*takes the opportunity to spank your hide*
Would do more...but PG-13. Dang.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 9, 2019)

Hnng, stop it guys! You're gonna make me horny!


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> *takes the opportunity to spank your hide*
> Would do more...but PG-13. Dang.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hnng, stop it guys! You're gonna make me horny!


That's totally not on the nose.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hnng, stop it guys! You're gonna make me horny!


Honey, I’m always horny.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 9, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> That's totally not on the nose.


I have no filter. XD


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 9, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Single and not so proud :c


Was single for an astonishing 32 years...!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Was single for an astonishing 32 years...!


Cupid finds a way


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 9, 2019)

I’ve only been in relationships with girls but they both turned out to be trans (ftm). That’s cool, though, I support them.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I’ve only been in relationships with girls but they both turned out to be trans (ftm). That’s cool, though, I support them.


Fancied girls before figuring myself out.
They were...beyond horrendous, though. I picked some bad people, I shan't lie.
Pretty...but meaner than a rusty nail to the brain.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Fancied girls before figuring myself out.
> They were...beyond horrendous, though. I picked some bad people, I shan't lie.
> Pretty...but meaner than a rusty nail to the brain.


Well, debatable. The first one was rather self centred, but in actuality it didn’t work out because I was an insensitive prick and she was a narcissist. The other one transitioned about a month into our relationship and he’s the sweetest bastard I’ve ever met. We broke up after 3 months because I fell for some loser from Texas I don’t talk to anymore and I wanted him instead. Big mistake.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Well, debatable. The first one was rather self centred, but in actuality it didn’t work out because I was an insensitive prick and she was a narcissist. The other one transitioned about a month into our relationship and he’s the sweetest bastard I’ve ever met. We broke up after 3 months because I fell for some loser from Texas I don’t talk to anymore and I wanted him instead. Big mistake.


The girls I picked weren't very nice. This was all back in high school. Pretty much stopped wanting to date after that.

Well, we all make mistakes, even big ones. Though, I'm sure you'll find someone as sweet. And who knows? The sweet one may want to reconnect.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> The girls I picked weren't very nice. This was all back in high school. Pretty much stopped wanting to date after that.
> 
> Well, we all make mistakes, even big ones. Though, I'm sure you'll find someone as sweet. And who knows? The sweet one may want to reconnect.


He’s in a relationship with 2 other dudes though. He seems happy and I don’t wanna break that.

As for the loser from Texas, I just wish he would give me a chance to fix things instead of blocking me and running away..


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> He’s in a relationship with 2 other dudes though. He seems happy and I don’t wanna break that.
> 
> As for the loser from Texas, I just wish he would give me a chance to fix things instead of blocking me and running away..


That's a very honourable thing to do. Putting your feelings aside for his happiness, I mean.

And yeah, it is a pain when people do that. But...if he's a loser...I'd say there's better, out there for you.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> That's a very honourable thing to do. Putting your feelings aside for his happiness, I mean.
> 
> And yeah, it is a pain when people do that. But...if he's a loser...I'd say there's better, out there for you.


Thanks, man. It’s just that I’ve known him for, like, 5 years and one day he just decides to up and ditch my ass because I remind him of his ex girlfriend that he broke up with over a year ago. I was mad, but now I’m mad at myself for not considering how he felt. Then again, he broke it off because I called myself a failure over a math exam. Not really sure how to feel about that.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Thanks, man. It’s just that I’ve known him for, like, 5 years and one day he just decides to up and ditch my ass because I remind him of his ex girlfriend that he broke up with over a year ago. I was mad, but now I’m mad at myself for not considering how he felt. Then again, he broke it off because I called myself a failure over a math exam. Not really sure how to feel about that.


If he broke it off cos of that...he is pretty much a loser. Not worth your time, really. And I'm notoriously shite at mathematics, so...yeah.

You shouldn't be mad over that. Not your fault his ex GF exists or that she wasn't the one for him.
I used to be mad at myself for giving a girl chocolates as a birthday present...and for having the balls to actually ask her out. She was...about 200 miles out of my league, but hey, I had the cojones to speak up about it. Dunno why I was ever mad...cos it was all a colossal waste of my gay-ass time.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> If he broke it off cos of that...he is pretty much a loser. Not worth your time, really. And I'm notoriously shite at mathematics, so...yeah.


Maybe he just couldn’t handle how incredibly gay I am.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Maybe he just couldn’t handle how incredibly gay I am.


Some boys just can't handle all the boy-lovin'. Tsk tsk...bloody posers.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Some boys just can't handle all the boy-lovin'. Tsk tsk...bloody posers.


Damned plebs.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm actually more female-leaning bi, but there's a disparity between who I'm into and who seems to be into me.


----------



## Joni (Oct 10, 2019)

What's going on here?
>_>
<_<


----------



## Groggy (Oct 10, 2019)

Joni said:


> What's going on here?
> >_>
> <_<


I don't know either, but I bet it's very gay as is tradition in this thread


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 10, 2019)

Joni said:


> What's going on here?
> >_>
> <_<


We’re here to bash butts honey <3


----------



## Joni (Oct 10, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> We’re here to bash butts honey <3


owo


----------



## Groggy (Oct 10, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> We’re here to bash butts honey <3


See? I was right!


----------



## Joni (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 10, 2019)

Joni said:


> View attachment 72987


Now that’s a sexy fox <3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 10, 2019)

Joni said:


> What's going on here?
> >_>
> <_<


HOMOSEXUALITY!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 10, 2019)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> That's totally not on the nose.


Wait a minute when did you come back?........ (Well welcome back Ovi!)


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 10, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Wait a minute when did you come back?........ (Well welcome back Ovi!)


Just got back forum access a day or two ago. Also thank ye :3


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 10, 2019)

So I carried a tray that just came out of the oven today with my bare hands and I didn’t burn them am I cool yet


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

You must have pretty _cool_ hands if it didn't burn you.
Sorry...that was atrocious.


----------



## Joni (Oct 10, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> So I carried a tray that just came out of the oven today with my bare hands and I didn’t burn them am I cool yet


That's not gay unless you touch the hot dog with your bare hands :V


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Joni said:


> That's not gay unless you touch the hot dog with your bare hands :V
> View attachment 73017


I much prefer the sensual touch from a leather gloved hand...mmm...yummy

OwO


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> You must have pretty _cool_ hands if it didn't burn you.
> Sorry...that was atrocious.


I’m a bad bitch you can’t burn me


----------



## FathomFloof (Oct 10, 2019)

I’m 75% gay


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 10, 2019)

@Wabbajax yesterday I found out what the heck shwarma is. (Apart from being really funny to pronounce.)
I gotta give it to you, I'd totally would go there for a first date. Looks delicious! :'3


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


>


Should have a competition for the best dressed gay sona, not gonna lie...
So hard to pick a winner, though!


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Should have a competition for the best dressed gay sona, not gonna lie...
> So hard to pick a winner, though!



lol


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 10, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> @Wabbajax yesterday I found out what the heck shwarma is. (Apart from being really funny to pronounce.)
> I gotta give it to you, I'd totally would go there for a first date. Looks delicious! :'3


Shawarma is gingerbread kebab <3


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Should have a competition for the best dressed gay sona, not gonna lie...
> So hard to pick a winner, though!


Time to make a poll including every gay who ever posted in here.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2019)

When gay people compliment women on their looks and make physical contact we should say “no hetero” so people know we aren’t straight. :V


----------



## Joni (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Should have a competition for the best dressed gay sona, not gonna lie...
> So hard to pick a winner, though!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Joni said:


>


The more you know...


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Should have a competition for the best dressed gay sona, not gonna lie...
> So hard to pick a winner, though!


I’d vote for you <3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’d vote for you <3


Awww!
I'd vote for you


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 10, 2019)

Alright ladies and homosexuals! We got a poll up for who the best dressed gay sona is! Vote now!
(Just tell me if you wanna enter ;3)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 10, 2019)

OwO
There's a poll now?


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> OwO
> There's a poll now?


Yup! Gotta decide who’s the most well dressed c:


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

*shakes booty in front of fellow gay bois*
Hey-o, darlings!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 10, 2019)

For those who don't know, this is what I usually wear:


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> For those who don't know, this is what I usually wear:


A very cute outfit! UwU


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 10, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> For those who don't know, this is what I usually wear:




Very nice owo


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 10, 2019)

By the way, did I share this? This is basically how I got my male preference:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> A very cute outfit! UwU


Thanks! ^w^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 10, 2019)

Spoiler: Click if you are a straight furry








Congratulations! You've contracted the gay virus! 

You have a long and hard craving for that sweet male ass. There is no cure and you can't pray it away. You can satisfy your urges with femboys but that still counts as gay in 49 of the 50 states in America


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh boy, tonight’s gonna be a long night...


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 10, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Oh boy, tonight’s gonna be a long night...


Why's that? That essay you mentioned?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Why's that? That essay you mentioned?


Yeah. The boys just decided to show up too to “help out” (More like crash on the couch and watch Shrek while I’m citing my goddamn sources) so that sucks ass.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 10, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Yeah. The boys just decided to show up too to “help out” (More like crash on the couch and watch Shrek while I’m citing my goddamn sources) so that sucks ass.



*thinks of more fun things to do*

*slightly less innocent chittering*. Hehe

I don’t miss writing essays


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 10, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *thinks of more fun things to do*
> 
> *slightly less innocent chittering*. Hehe
> 
> I don’t miss writing essays


I certainly won’t.


----------



## Simo (Oct 10, 2019)

Odd...I actually miss writing essays 

Kinda wish I could have gone to Universities my whole life now that I ponder it!


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 10, 2019)

I fucking hate essays. Citations are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 10, 2019)

It’s done...


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey everyone, been lurking for a little while.
You guys don't mind if a bi person joins in on the conversation, do you?


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 11, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Hey everyone, been lurking for a little while.
> You guys don't mind if a bi person joins in on the conversation, do you?



Not at all. I'm bi so we're half gay lol So we're free to join.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 11, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Hey everyone, been lurking for a little while.
> You guys don't mind if a bi person joins in on the conversation, do you?


Sure! I'm technically a pansexual myself, so everybody who's LGBT is welcome.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 11, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Not at all. I'm bi so we're half gay lol So we're free to join.


At my age, I'm buy.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


> At my age, I'm buy.



Don't worry I'll buy you some cat food.


----------



## Groggy (Oct 11, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Don't worry I'll buy you some cat food.



I think you might need an entire mammoth to satisfy his insatiable hunger.
Good luck with that


----------



## Keefur (Oct 11, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Don't worry I'll buy you some cat food.


All right!  When can I expect delivery on that mammoth?


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 11, 2019)

Ah, great!

So I actually came to the conclusion I'm bisexual a few weeks ago, after questioning my sexuality for around a year and a half. I was confused for a while because my interest in girls kicked in first when I first began to experience attraction at 15 and developed a crush on another girl, so I began to think I was a lesbian at first. 

But then a few months later, I began to feel attracted to guys, much more so than girls, and I think a conversation my aunt had with me really threw me off. She told me I was "trying to fit in" and that I was confusing a platonic relationship with a romantic one. I believed her at first, because I trusted her judgment, so I began to call myself straight for a few months. But I still had... um, let's just say _fantasies _about women in my dreams, as well as guys. 

_So, okay, _I thought. _I'm not straight, but I'm not gay. Am I bisexual? But then again, I can't tell if I'm really attracted to women or not, it's so inconsistent. Is my aunt right? Is this a phase, or my hormones acting up? _I was really reluctant to change my "label" because I was worried I'd get it wrong again, and I really didn't want to seem like I was trying to be "trendy" or something. I called myself heteroflexible for a little while, or bicurious. But it still didn't feel right.

Fast forward six months, and I posted on a similar thread in the past, where I was told it was okay to make mistakes about this kinda thing. It got me thinking, and I began to consider that bi people don't have to be "50/50" to be bi. And that maybe the inconsistency wasn't my attraction being on and off, it was that I'm pickier with my women, haha. I also learned from a text to my mom that my aunt didn't actually believe what she told me, she was just "scared I'd be attracted to her." ...Yeah, because being LGBT means I must be attracted to every female organism in existence. So I totally lost faith in what she told me.

Finally, I accepted that I was bisexual. I just prefer guys over girls. But I'm still indeed interested in girls. I would like to kiss one. I would like to be in a long term relationship with one. In fact, I believe my emotional attraction is 50/50, just not physical attraction. Although said attraction is still there for sure, but I'm not elaborating on that, for obvious reasons.

Is it weird that I feel like... happier, now that I think I've finally figured myself out? At least for now? I feel like I understand myself a little better, and I feel a weird sense of comfort.

But I'm rambling, sorry for the long post. I just wanted to share my story.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


> All right!  When can I expect delivery on that mammoth?



When pigs fly.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 11, 2019)

Feeling very *gay* tonight. What's going on people?
Super *G**A**Y* werewolf here to say hello.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 11, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> When pigs fly.


----------



## Groggy (Oct 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


>


Alright, great!
Now he only needs a time machine and he'll be good to go.


----------



## oappo (Oct 11, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> I began to consider that bi people don't have to be "50/50" to be bi.


tbh I've always had the impression that the "50/50" bisexual is quite rare. Or at least rarer than it might be perceived by many.  Sorta makes sense when you think about it. Being 50/50 would be like having no preference. And people usually have a preference when it comes to anything.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 11, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Ah, great!
> 
> So I actually came to the conclusion I'm bisexual a few weeks ago, after questioning my sexuality for around a year and a half. I was confused for a while because my interest in girls kicked in first when I first began to experience attraction at 15 and developed a crush on another girl, so I began to think I was a lesbian at first.
> 
> ...



No, need to be sorry and that's relatable. Being bisexual is one of the most confusing sexualitys for a lot of reasons. One of them being, you feel like you have to choose.

Or you feel out casted by both straight and gay people for being bi (I never have felt that way. But one of friends did when I asked him his story.)

Not to mention, it's one of those things many people pass off as a phase. Which I don't exactly think is right or healthy to do.

For me when I figured out I was bi. I just had to let my body do the talking and go with the flow to make me come to peace with it.

After all we are living in a day and age where it's slowly becoming more accepted. It's just  gonna take awhile to get people like your aunt on the right track to understanding gay and bi people don't want to fuck everyone we come in contact with/

So I'm happy you're happier having this figured out a bit. Because figuring yourself out is the first step in happiness.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


>



I should have seen this coming lol


----------



## Keefur (Oct 11, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I should have seen this coming lol


And you thought pigeons were bad!


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 11, 2019)

OKAY, HOW AM I LAST IN THE POLL? >:C


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 11, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> OKAY, HOW AM I LAST IN THE POLL? >:C


NO NEED TO SCREAM!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> NO NEED TO SCREAM!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> NO NEED TO SCREAM!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 11, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!*


Amateur. Nobody can out-scream a fox. UwU


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 11, 2019)

We come in silence.

Also who entered me into that competition? Judging my fursona's sense of fashion is judging the UK militarys.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 11, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Alright ladies and homosexuals! We got a poll up for who the best dressed gay sona is! Vote now!
> (Just tell me if you wanna enter ;3)


I'm in, if only to add some variety to the sausage party.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 11, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I'm in, if only to add some variety to the sausage party.


Added!


----------



## Joni (Oct 11, 2019)

What is going on here? >_> Also Joni is the best dressed gayo, because he's not wearing any clothes :V


Spoiler: Nudes


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 11, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Ah, great!
> 
> So I actually came to the conclusion I'm bisexual a few weeks ago, after questioning my sexuality for around a year and a half. I was confused for a while because my interest in girls kicked in first when I first began to experience attraction at 15 and developed a crush on another girl, so I began to think I was a lesbian at first.
> 
> ...


I used to convince myself that I was straight and I ended up confusing my platonic friendships with girls for romantic attraction. In my late teens, I realised the platonic feelings between my male and female friends was the same, so I thought that I must be bi. Once I accepted that, I began to notice my stronger and actual physical and romantic attraction towards guys. It was kind of like a slow acceptance and transitional phase to realising that I'm fully gay. I finally accepted and embraced the gay in my early twenties. Currently dating a bi guy who has a preference towards guys.


----------



## Joni (Oct 11, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I used to convince myself that I was straight and I ended up confusing my platonic friendships with girls for romantic attraction. In my late teens, I realised the platonic feelings between my male and female friends was the same, so I thought that I must be bi. Once I accepted that, I began to notice my stronger and actual physical and romantic attraction towards guys. It was kind of like a slow acceptance and transitional phase to realising that I'm fully gay. I finally accepted and embraced the gay in my early twenties. Currently dating a bi guy who has a preference towards guys.


Same here, the furry fandom made me accepting that I'm fully gay.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 11, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> OKAY, HOW AM I LAST IN THE POLL? >:C



Some of us weren't even featured! ;D


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 11, 2019)

Bisexuals are just people who brought the season pass.
People in closet are just people using a free trial.
Femboys are just people who are using a cracked client.

Change my mind.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 11, 2019)

Then I love people who are using cracked clients.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 11, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Ah, great!
> 
> So I actually came to the conclusion I'm bisexual a few weeks ago, after questioning my sexuality for around a year and a half. I was confused for a while because my interest in girls kicked in first when I first began to experience attraction at 15 and developed a crush on another girl, so I began to think I was a lesbian at first.
> 
> ...


As long as you’re happy, that’s all that matters. The thread might be called “Gay Thread”, but really it’s a safe space for all LGBTQ people and allies. Remember, it all goes downhill from here.


----------



## Joni (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 11, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> OKAY, HOW AM I LAST IN THE POLL? >:C


Any arts of your sona in clothing?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sure! I'm technically a pansexual myself, so everybody who's LGBT is welcome.


Well I am almost exclusively gay but more power to those who are attracted to different individuals. (Okay I had a hard time wording that sentence!)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 11, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Any arts of your sona in clothing?


What kind of gay wears clothes? smh.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 11, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Any arts of your sona in clothing?


www.furaffinity.net: Ace, by Bramblehearth by AceQuorthon
www.furaffinity.net: Relaxing In The Greenhouse, by Nyro by AceQuorthon
Here!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 11, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Ace, by Bramblehearth by AceQuorthon
> www.furaffinity.net: Relaxing In The Greenhouse, by Nyro by AceQuorthon
> Here!


Cutie!!!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 11, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Cutie!!!


Thank you! <3


----------



## Joni (Oct 11, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Ace, by Bramblehearth by AceQuorthon
> www.furaffinity.net: Relaxing In The Greenhouse, by Nyro by AceQuorthon
> Here!





A Minty cheetah said:


> Cutie!!!


Indeed :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 11, 2019)

Joni said:


> Indeed :3


I appreciate it :3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 11, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I used to convince myself that I was straight and I ended up confusing my platonic friendships with girls for romantic attraction. In my late teens, I realised the platonic feelings between my male and female friends was the same, so I thought that I must be bi. Once I accepted that, I began to notice my stronger and actual physical and romantic attraction towards guys. It was kind of like a slow acceptance and transitional phase to realising that I'm fully gay. I finally accepted and embraced the gay in my early twenties. Currently dating a bi guy who has a preference towards guys.


Cupid found a way to get you a boy :3 Is magic!



AceQuorthon said:


> I appreciate it :3


You're cuter than me, that's for sure


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 11, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Cupid found a way to get you a boy :3 Is magic!
> 
> 
> You're cuter than me, that's for sure


No you! <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> When gay people compliment women on their looks and make physical contact we should say “no hetero” so people know we aren’t straight. :V


Just spit hot coffee across the room

I am so going to do this


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 11, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Just spit hot coffee across the room
> 
> I am so going to do this


Do it!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 11, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Ah, great!
> 
> So I actually came to the conclusion I'm bisexual a few weeks ago, after questioning my sexuality for around a year and a half. I was confused for a while because my interest in girls kicked in first when I first began to experience attraction at 15 and developed a crush on another girl, so I began to think I was a lesbian at first.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the best parts of life, hun!

And sorry, running through posts.  I pulled back when my wife said I needed a break from the internet.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 11, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> And sorry, running through posts.  I pulled back when my wife said I needed a break from the internet.


Lies! Deception!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Just spit hot coffee across the room
> 
> I am so going to do this


Go for it!

Also sorry about the coffee. I owe you a new one I guess


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> What kind of gay wears clothes? smh.


I get in trouble all the time for that.  If guys can roll in underwear, I want panties. 

Maybe sports bra.  depends.

I want to do a photo of our pantry, but it is full of Keurig coffee boxs.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 11, 2019)

Fun fact: I seem to attract more gay friends than straight or bi ones.
Must have some sort of power, there.



Minerva_Minx said:


> Welcome to the best parts of life, hun!
> 
> And sorry, running through posts.  I pulled back when my wife said I needed a break from the internet.


Lesbian couples are incredibly cute :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Lesbian couples are incredibly cute :3


I second this


----------



## Joni (Oct 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Sponsored by bp? :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2019)

Joni said:


> Sponsored by bp? :V
> View attachment 73101


>w>


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 11, 2019)

Joni said:


> Sponsored by bp? :V
> View attachment 73101


BP, in this case...'Big Peens'
We may need the oil for...intimate reasons. Ahem.

But, in all seriousness...odd sponsor.


----------



## Joni (Oct 11, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> BP, in this case...'Big Peens'
> We may need the oil for...intimate reasons. Ahem.
> 
> But, in all seriousness...odd sponsor.


I would use vegetable oil >w> for cooking of course :v


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 11, 2019)

When what you key in on is the guys looking forward and the woman getting her gay on (e)

Between I and D the little girl and her mom. 

Oh so much going on.

No, I see Furious Spoon.  ha ha.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 11, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Fun fact: I seem to attract more gay friends than straight or bi ones.
> Must have some sort of power, there.


Same for me, but I attract more bi friends than straight or gay friends.
Maybe LGBT people just give off this special signal that draws other LGBT to be friends with them


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 11, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Same for me, but I attract more bi friends than straight or gay friends.
> Maybe LGBT people just give off this special signal that draws other LGBT to be friends with them



Like a menstual cycle synchronising? Or animals that can sense eachothers presence! Could be pheramonal! Wierd stuff like that happens! Everyone is connected on some level, perhaps homosexuality is slightly more magnetic than other forces of nature. You know, other than actual magnets! I dont know, I have literally just crowbarred my way into an ongoing conversation! ^v^


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks like @FluffyShutterbug is the best dressed gayo, for now
Thanks for the 4 votes for me, though!

To celebrate:


Spoiler: Warning: Sexy image


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 11, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Looks like @FluffyShutterbug is the best dressed gayo, for now
> Thanks for the 4 votes for me, though!
> 
> To celebrate:
> ...


For which outfit, though? Is it my Trainer outfit, or is it my journo outfit?


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 11, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Looks like @FluffyShutterbug is the best dressed gayo, for now
> Thanks for the 4 votes for me, though!
> 
> To celebrate:
> ...




5! ^v^


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> For which outfit, though? Is it my Trainer outfit, or is it my journo outfit?


Uh, both?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 11, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> Like a menstual cycle synchronising? Or animals that can sense eachothers presence! Could be pheramonal! Wierd stuff like that happens! Everyone is connected on some level, perhaps homosexuality is slightly more magnetic than other forces of nature. You know, other than actual magnets! I dont know, I have literally just crowbarred my way into an ongoing conversation! ^v^


forces of the universe
Gravity
Strong
Weak
Electromagnetic 
Gay


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 11, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> forces of the universe
> Gravity
> Strong
> Weak
> ...


A strong attraction to the groins and rears of the male species

If only we could harness such power...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 11, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> forces of the universe
> Gravity
> Strong
> Weak
> ...





KD142000 said:


> A strong attraction to the groins and rears of the male species
> 
> If only we could harness such power...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 11, 2019)

I actually tried no hetero.  The results were, interesting.

girl bumps my butt.

Me: no hetero.
Wife mouths “wtf”
Girl: oops sorry.
Me: no hetero.  Nothing to be sorry for.
Girl’s friend: omg she’s gay

in a gamestop


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I actually tried no hetero.  The results were, interesting.
> 
> girl bumps my butt.
> 
> ...


I like to go noheterotho when @ConorHyena and I get all hugsie wugsie. 'Tis important to point out.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 12, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I like to go noheterotho when @ConorHyena and I get all hugsie wugsie. 'Tis important to point out.



"Marry me! no hetero!"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 12, 2019)

What are you fellas' preferred body types? I prefer skinny, effeminate dudes. A.k.a., "Twinks".


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What are you fellas' preferred body types? I prefer skinny, effeminate dudes. A.k.a., "Twinks".



Yeah, pretty much the same really. Though in all honesty, in the past I have always tended (strangely enough) to be the dominant one! So I have only really known that body type to appeal to me. Even though technically thats me too.

Frankly Id be willing to give most body types their dues, though I doubt the dominant thing would hold up with anything bigger than feminine ^v^! 

Then again, Ive never tried the whole submissive thing! I was always the 'giver' if that makes sense! Always wanted to try it the other way, but he was far too adorable to ask XD!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 12, 2019)

Wine, good food and a pretty girl. What a way to start of the first day of the weekend. I hope you're all having a good time as well ✧･ﾟ: *


FluffyShutterbug said:


> What are you fellas' preferred body types? I prefer skinny, effeminate dudes. A.k.a., "Twinks".



I'd usually say lean, red haired and slightly or slightly more shorter than me. But love falls wherever it decides to, it has shown me that I don't get much say in whether or not I fall for a girl who looks like that or not :'3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What are you fellas' preferred body types? I prefer skinny, effeminate dudes. A.k.a., "Twinks".


I'm the same, as far as that goes. Muscly types honestly turn me off, really. I don't want to be crushed in a hug, after all.

I'd say 'twinks' as my answer.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 12, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What are you fellas' preferred body types? I prefer skinny, effeminate dudes. A.k.a., "Twinks".


The law says I must answer every question like this with "My wife".

That said, nice grabbable butt.  I find Irish accent very enabling.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 12, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I'm the same, as far as that goes. Muscly types honestly turn me off, really. I don't want to be crushed in a hug, after all.
> 
> I'd say 'twinks' as my answer.


Yeah, I'm not really a fan of more toned guys. Even though they can have perky booties. UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> The law says I must answer every question like this with "My wife".
> 
> That said, nice grabbable butt.  I find Irish accent very enabling.


My bf will never understand why I find his accent sexy.

So very different from my own Yorkshire, given the fact he lives in the US.
Surprised he likes mine, actually, with how nasally my voice is.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 12, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> My bf will never understand why I find his accent sexy.
> 
> So very different from my own Yorkshire, given the fact he lives in the US.
> Surprised he likes mine, actually, with how nasally my voice is.



Count yourself lucky XD I sound like an unnamed extra from game of thrones! I can only hope to learn a baffling array of voices, so no one can tell what the real 'me voice' is! Stoopid vocal cords!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 12, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> Count yourself lucky XD I sound like an unnamed extra from game of thrones! I can only hope to learn a baffling array of voices, so no one can tell what the real 'me voice' is! Stoopid vocal cords!


If I was to pick an accent...it'd be Welsh XD
Why? No idea. Sounds very friendly.

(Note to all: A Yorkshire accent does not work for dirty talk...which is unfortunate in some rooms of the domicile)


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 12, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> If I was to pick an accent...it'd be Welsh XD
> Why? No idea. Sounds very friendly.
> 
> (Note to all: A Yorkshire accent does not work for dirty talk...which is unfortunate in some rooms of the domicile)



I know right! Its always a mood killer when you break out the old, "eee, that were reet good that!"


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 12, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> I know right! Its always a mood killer when you break out the old, "eee, that were reet good that!"


Whenever I do talk, I try to avoid local slang and dialect. I always try to sound posh...but it has no effect!
In my head, I sound like Stephen Fry. In practice, I sound like the cast of 'Last Of The Summer Wine'. XD

Oh, well. The BF likes it, so I'll keep it, for now.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 12, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Whenever I do talk, I try to avoid local slang and dialect. I always try to sound posh...but it has no effect!
> In my head, I sound like Stephen Fry. In practice, I sound like the cast of 'Last Of The Summer Wine'. XD
> 
> Oh, well. The BF likes it, so I'll keep it, for now.



I dunno, Theres an air of comfort that comes from the guy that voices wallace XD


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 12, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> I dunno, Theres an air of comfort that comes from the guy that voices wallace XD


Ahh, Peter Sallis. Sadly deceased, now, but will forever be missed.

On a side note, does anyone have an embarrassing gay (or bi, too) moment they'd like to share?


----------



## The Grey (Oct 12, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


"It's a force with only one pole"

This may be the greatest thing I've seen all year.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2019)

How do the rest of you find dating and relationships as gay men?

I don't really know how to break into this world properly.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> How do the rest of you find dating and relationships as gay men?
> 
> I don't really know how to break into this world properly.


I met my boyfriend on Discord.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 13, 2019)

To be honest, it was a wierd feeling to begin with, but so long as your mutually comfortable with the person your with gender becomes almost irrelevant! Tends to flow naturally once you reach that stage! Besides I always found guys easier to talk to. I mean I get on pretty well with girls, but it barely got me to belly laugh like I did with dudes!

Then again its been a a decade since I last did that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 13, 2019)

I actually find it easier to be friends with women than other men. *shrug*


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> How do the rest of you find dating and relationships as gay men?
> 
> I don't really know how to break into this world properly.


I met my boyfriend through the fandom.

He's very far away, though. Lives in the middle of the US, with me all the way in the UK.

It started off with a comment left on his profile and then a reply in a PM from him. We talked for about two weeks before moving on to Discord.
We talked about random things and stuff that interested us every night for many hours. That was much unlike what he was used to.

After a while, we both realised we had feelings for each other. The exact date we got together was the very end of Pride month.

I guess the main advice I'd offer to you is to be good friends with someone and see where it goes from there. And, judging by this thread...plenty of gay-o's out there.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 14, 2019)

Hey, @KD142000 , you're now tied with me for the Best-Dressed Gayo.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I actually find it easier to be friends with women than other men. *shrug*


How dare you befriend femoids.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I actually find it easier to be friends with women than other men. *shrug*


*face palms* oh no, no, no.


ClumsyWitch said:


> How dare you befriend femoids.


He knows our language.  i will observe as he may know the secrets of honesty and emotions!  too bad he will probably die by bitchiness.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 14, 2019)

Out of them I only know Conor, inactivity still does the job.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 14, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> *face palms* oh no, no, no.
> 
> He knows our language.  i will observe as he may know the secrets of honesty and emotions!  too bad he will probably die by bitchiness.


To be fair, "Went out bitchin'" is something I'd totally have someone write into my gravestone though.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2019)

Beats my request of "The dildo did it."


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 14, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, @KD142000 , you're now tied with me for the Best-Dressed Gayo.


Ooooh? Certainly an interesting turn of events!
It's likely we'll be neck and neck forever, at this rate :3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 14, 2019)

What's the difference anyway? After all, in the end...


----------



## Joni (Oct 14, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> What's the difference anyway? After all, in the end...


I would give that a like, but I have to click on it, to open it :V


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 14, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Out of them I only know Conor, inactivity still does the job.



I shall not cease my faggotry!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 14, 2019)

DILFS: Yes or no?


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 14, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> DILFS: Yes or no?



My experience with peoples dads so far has been more... Adversarial! Cant say Im a fan to be honest!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 14, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> DILFS: Yes or no?


Not for me.


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 14, 2019)

Yay a gay thread!! (even if nearly everyone on this forum is probably gay anyways) Hi peoples!


FluffyShutterbug said:


> DILFS: Yes or no?


Not my type at all :/


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 15, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> DILFS: Yes or no?



Yes.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 15, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> DILFS: Yes or no?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 15, 2019)

Sometimes its fun to be only straight guy in community.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 15, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Sometimes its fun to be only straight guy in community.



"It's so hard being the only straight in the village"


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 15, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> "It's so hard being the only straight in the village"


----------



## Joni (Oct 15, 2019)

*gay noises*


----------



## Jestwinged (Oct 15, 2019)

@KD142000  gets my vote!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 15, 2019)

Jestwinged said:


> @KD142000  gets my vote!


As a reward...here is a picture of my guy...


Spoiler: One hot pic


----------



## Jestwinged (Oct 15, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> As a reward...here is a picture of my guy...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: One hot pic



*Wolf whistle*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 15, 2019)

I think I want into the poll


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 15, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> DILFS: Yes or no?


No, thank you.
I'll stick to twinks.


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 15, 2019)

Joni said:


> *gay noises*


I feel this


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 15, 2019)

the most important aspect of this thread is that we voted @KD142000 as the best dressed gayo


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 15, 2019)

....
I used to be the best-dressed gayo....


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2019)

Holding your balls should have put you in the lead.

Sorry, couldn't resist.  I'm such a bitch lately.

Apologies.


----------



## WeaselWarrior (Oct 15, 2019)

Is masturbating gay since you're touching a benis?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm just glad I dodged being involved in another poll. The last one ramped up my anxiety.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2019)

Ugh, I shudder at the memories of hot or not.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 15, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ugh, I shudder at the memories of hot or not.


Thankfully nothing like that. Though if I were involved in one of those polls, man, would I get nasty. Best I never get involved in one of those.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 15, 2019)

WeaselWarrior said:


> Is masturbating gay since you're touching a benis?


That means that the vast majority of straight men are gay. You do see the flaw of your logic, right?


----------



## WeaselWarrior (Oct 15, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That means that the vast majority of straight men are gay. You do see the flaw of your logic, right?


I don't know, man. I'm kind of high right now :v


----------



## HeartAngel (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello gay thread! I was told by a pal to come and chat here, since I too, am a gay


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 16, 2019)

HeartAngel said:


> Hello gay thread! I was told by a pal to come and chat here, since I too, am a gay


Hi there! How goes it?


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 16, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm just glad I dodged being involved in another poll. The last one ramped up my anxiety.



Start wearing uniforms. That way your sense of fashion is not being insulted.

I'm quite chill about this one. My 'sona wears Navy uniforms on most of his commissions so there's that.


----------



## HeartAngel (Oct 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hi there! How goes it?


I'm good!! How are you?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 16, 2019)

HeartAngel said:


> I'm good!! How are you?


I'm good!
So, you're a lesbian, right?


----------



## HeartAngel (Oct 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm good!
> So, you're a lesbian, right?


Yea!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 16, 2019)

HeartAngel said:


> Yea!!


Hehee. My sister is a lesbian. But, she's not a furry.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2019)

Too bad.

I mean, uhm, uhm, yeah.  Gonna do a dance and disappear a little bit...


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 16, 2019)

HeartAngel said:


> Yea!!



*pings my own personal lesbian expert, @ClumsyWitch*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> *pings my own personal lesbian expert, @ClumsyWitch*


Let's get the most important questions regarding lesbianism out of the way.
@HeartAngel what's your opinion of brunch and flannel shirts?


----------



## HeartAngel (Oct 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Let's get the most important questions regarding lesbianism out of the way.
> @HeartAngel what's your opinion of brunch and flannel shirts?


Brunch: An excellent, yet confusing almost-meal. Also an excuse for day drinking, amazing.
Flannels: I'm high femme so I don't own any but 'borrowing' them from a girl? 10/10 Best clothing item


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Start wearing uniforms. That way your sense of fashion is not being insulted.
> 
> I'm quite chill about this one. My 'sona wears Navy uniforms on most of his commissions so there's that.


A man in uniform is a man well dressed.



ConorHyena said:


> *pings my own personal lesbian expert, @ClumsyWitch*


Clumsy walking in like


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 16, 2019)

HeartAngel said:


> Brunch: An excellent, yet confusing almost-meal. Also an excuse for day drinking, amazing.
> Flannels: I'm high femme so I don't own any but 'borrowing' them from a girl? 10/10 Best clothing item


Perfect, you're in.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Let's get the most important questions regarding lesbianism out of the way.
> @HeartAngel what's your opinion of brunch and flannel shirts?


*wakes up*
*checks news, email, forum.  sees post.  mutters about not being a stereotype*
*nudges wifey to make sure she sees*
*wife picks up phone, opens my FB profile, goes back to sleep*
Me: *stares hard at flannel* I'm not a stereotype.
Wife: *squeezes me* whispers, "yeah, you skip breakfast.  But when do we eat on the weekends?
Me: *cries myself in shower while lamenting stereotypes*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)

My 16 year old sister just came out as bisexual. I'm proud of her for being so honest. I kept my sexuality hidden till I was 25 so I'm very happy for how brave she is.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 16, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> *wakes up*
> *checks news, email, forum.  sees post.  mutters about not being a stereotype*
> *nudges wifey to make sure she sees*
> *wife picks up phone, opens my FB profile, goes back to sleep*
> ...


At least our stereotypes somewhat changed. I could've strangled the last person to seriously and not humorously ask me that if I'm a lesbian, then why is my hair longer and I wear dresses?


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> At least our stereotypes somewhat changed. I could've strangled the last person to seriously ask me that if I'm a lesbian, then why is my hair longer and I wear dresses?



I can borrow you a pair of camo trousers and combat boots. Ignore the holes in them.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I can borrow you a pair of camo trousers and combat boots. Ignore the holes in them.


Is it even humanly possible to make holes into combat boots?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Is it even humanly possible to make holes into combat boots?


Bullets?


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Is it even humanly possible to make holes into combat boots?


There's two ways. One is actually with a bullet, or an IED. The other way, especially with desert boots would be to walk long enough eventually they develop holes


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 16, 2019)

*is interested in @ConorHyena ’s explanation of the holes, in the camo trousers*


*mostly innocent chitters*.  Hehe


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 16, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> There's two ways. One is actually with a bullet, or an IED. The other way, especially with desert boots would be to walk long enough eventually they develop holes


Aye, but both deserts and the danger of people shooting you into your boots are rather rare here in Germany. Hence why I asked.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)

Get enough bullet holes and you end up wearing crocs


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 16, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *is interested in @ConorHyena ’s explanation of the holes, in the camo trousers*
> 
> 
> *mostly innocent chitters*.  Hehe



Again, bullets. 



Infrarednexus said:


> Get enough bullet holes and you end up wearing crocs



I'm sure they'll accentuate the metal feet quite awsomely.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 16, 2019)

*Coughs*
Pardon me, just here to drop a daily dose of homophobia


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 16, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Sometimes its fun to be only straight guy in community.



In the end, no man truly is straight.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)

Rimna said:


> In the end, no man truly is straight.


Even the straightest of arrows wobble in flight


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Even the straightest of arrows wobble in flight



I was gonna write something else but this works too.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 16, 2019)

Rimna said:


> In the end, no man truly is straight.


The best meme regarding pasta has yet to be posted. Time to change that.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 16, 2019)

Not exactly Gay, but Bi-curious.
I’ve been raised in a pretty negative sex and lgbt environment, so Im only now trying to figure these things out. I haven’t really felt any extreme attraction to anyone, but I have had minor sexual thoughts, and some romantic. Does this mean I can consider myself as Bi, or is this just a “coincidence”?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 16, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> Not exactly Gay, but Bi-curious.
> I’ve been raised in a pretty negative sex and lgbt environment, so Im only now trying to figure these things out. I haven’t really felt any extreme attraction to anyone, but I have had minor sexual thoughts, and some romantic. Does this mean I can consider myself as Bi, or is this just a “coincidence”?


You could be "questioning". That's one of the things people can be. I'm not a spectrum/lgbt expert, but that's my opinion.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 16, 2019)

13 votes?!
I didn't expect this many!

Last I checked, it was 11.

Though, we're all well-dressed gayos, in the end. 
(It's just that one has more leather clothing than the rest...)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 17, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Coughs*
> Pardon me, just here to drop a daily dose of homophobia


That was in jest, right?


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That was in jest, right?


I'm almost sure it was?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 17, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I'm almost sure it was?


Just making sure... I was feeling a bit raw because some homophobe on Twitter was sharing cherry-picked scientific data to show me why the west apparently fucked up by allowing us to be treated like humans instead of criminals or the mentally ill...


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Just making sure... I was feeling a bit raw because some homophobe on Twitter was sharing cherry-picked scientific data to show me why the west apparently fucked up by allowing us to be treated like humans instead of criminals or the mentally ill...


Scientific data? On...what?

No data in the world can ever suggest equal rights are a bad idea...so I'll not have whatever drug they've been taking. Instead, I'd like to smack them upside the head and stick a very long object up their rear end.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 17, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Scientific data? On...what?
> 
> No data in the world can ever suggest equal rights are a bad idea...so I'll not have whatever drug they've been taking. Instead, I'd like to smack them upside the head and stick a very long object up their rear end.


I don't know... He shared a picture of me listing a bunch of studies, including how LGBT acceptance is apparently based on a "liberal fallacy".


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't know... He shared a picture of me listing a bunch of studies, including how LGBT acceptance is apparently based on a "liberal fallacy".


Well, whatever it was, it's never going to be considered worth looking at.


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 17, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't know... He shared a picture of me listing a bunch of studies, including how LGBT acceptance is apparently based on a "liberal fallacy".


Ughhhhhhhh    A week ago the youth group at the homophobic church I go to had a discussion about LGBT people where they somehow got the conclusion that people who come out as gay are all doing it for attention (because coming out is always soooo well accepted /s) and anyone who thinks they're gay is actually just really vain and only wants to date people of the same gender because they remind them more of themselves -_-  

So me and the four other gay people in the group are just sitting there trying not to say anything because we don't want the leaders to realize that we're gay and out us. God I hate having to deal with church garbage


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 17, 2019)

Nintencats said:


> Ughhhhhhhh    A week ago the youth group at the homophobic church I go to had a discussion about LGBT people where they somehow got the conclusion that people who come out as gay are all doing it for attention (because coming out is always soooo well accepted /s) and anyone who thinks they're gay is actually just really vain and only wants to date people of the same gender because they remind them more of themselves -_-
> 
> So me and the four other gay people in the group are just sitting there trying not to say anything because we don't want the leaders to realize that we're gay and out us. God I hate having to deal with church garbage


Unlike yourself, I most likely would have...lost my temper. That's something I only do for people who _really_ cross the line.
It's also a thing I don't like to show. Shame I have to, sometimes.

I'm sure random people don't know I'm gay. I'm more worried they're focused on other aspects of me, honestly.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 17, 2019)

Nintencats said:


> Ughhhhhhhh    A week ago the youth group at the homophobic church I go to had a discussion about LGBT people where they somehow got the conclusion that people who come out as gay are all doing it for attention (because coming out is always soooo well accepted /s) and anyone who thinks they're gay is actually just really vain and only wants to date people of the same gender because they remind them more of themselves -_-
> 
> So me and the four other gay people in the group are just sitting there trying not to say anything because we don't want the leaders to realize that we're gay and out us. God I hate having to deal with church garbage


Just don't go to church if you have the choice. It's all just toxic people wanting a get out of death free card.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 17, 2019)

Nintencats said:


> Ughhhhhhhh    A week ago the youth group at the homophobic church I go to had a discussion about LGBT people where they somehow got the conclusion that people who come out as gay are all doing it for attention (because coming out is always soooo well accepted /s) and anyone who thinks they're gay is actually just really vain and only wants to date people of the same gender because they remind them more of themselves -_-
> 
> So me and the four other gay people in the group are just sitting there trying not to say anything because we don't want the leaders to realize that we're gay and out us. God I hate having to deal with church garbage


I'm so sorry that that happened to you... Are you being forced to go?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 17, 2019)

Nintencats said:


> anyone who thinks they're gay is actually just really vain and only wants to date people of the same gender because they remind them more of themselves


Why would I want to date the guy whose fucking up my life and wasting my money?

Joke aside, sounds like you should abandon that church and not go.



Ovi the Dragon said:


> Just don't go to church if you have the choice. It's all just toxic people wanting a get out of death free card.


Or basically people not wanting to accept reality of you being gone once you're dead.
It's grim and dark, but that's why you gotta make the most out of it.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Oct 18, 2019)

God damnit, I came to cash in my "AsExUaL InVaSiOn" joke, and you guys are talking about serious shit for what I suspect is the first time in 30 pages.
Timing, please. Stop doing this to me.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 18, 2019)

I should be asleep rn but life got me fucked...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 18, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> God damnit, I came to cash in my "AsExUaL InVaSiOn" joke, and you guys are talking about serious shit for what I suspect is the first time in 30 pages.
> Timing, please. Stop doing this to me.


*checks time, hits snooze*  just need 5 more minutes...

asexual Invasion can wait 5 minutes...


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

*I think this fandom had turned me gay.

Honestly, I don't regret joining this fandom.*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *I think this fandom had turned me gay.
> 
> Honestly, I don't regret joining this fandom.*


Hehee. It's impossible to resist femboi furries, amirite? UwU


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehee. It's impossible to resist femboi furries, amirite? UwU


*
It was more than just the femboy furries.*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *It was more than just the femboy furries.*


Wanna tell? UwU


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *I think this fandom had turned me gay.
> 
> Honestly, I don't regret joining this fandom.*





Lexiand said:


> *It was more than just the femboy furries.*









I bet it's those buffed werewolves, wasn't it?
Can't blame you, I love 'em as well.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *I think this fandom had turned me gay.
> 
> Honestly, I don't regret joining this fandom.*



I belived for a long time that I'm gay because I'm scared to date women because I don't want to flirt disrespectfully with them. I figured this because I thought that if a woman flirted with me and took the lead I'd propably follow up. 

I've talked about this with some friends and we figured out that this is not the case. Things don't turn you gay. Either you are or you're not. One is born this way. It's important to remember this because some people use the wrong assumption "People are turned gay" to justify their weird conversion therapy shit. Because, by logic, if you've been turned gay you can be turned straight again, right?  

Science has shown however that this is wrong. Heteronormative society is the problem here, gay or bisexual people have to discover that being gay is "an option" so to speak. This is why some people have the feeling of being "turned gay", like with me for instance.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I belived for a long time that I'm gay because I'm scared to date women because I don't want to flirt disrespectfully with them. I figured this because I thought that if a woman flirted with me and took the lead I'd propably follow up.


When I was Bi, I thought this but that was just because it was at a time where apparently talking to them is sexual harassment, and I didn't want to accidently encounter it so I just never went with girls.
And I say "When I was Bi" because that was when I was willing to look at straight porn.



ConorHyena said:


> I've talked about this with some friends and we figured out that this is not the case. Things don't turn you gay. Either you are or you're not. One is born this way. It's important to remember this because some people use the wrong assumption "People are turned gay" to justify their weird conversion therapy shit. Because, by logic, if you've been turned gay you can be turned straight again, right?
> 
> Science has shown however that this is wrong. Heteronormative society is the problem here, gay or bisexual people have to discover that being gay is "an option" so to speak. This is why some people have the feeling of being "turned gay", like with me for instance.


When people say "This turned me gay" I just assume it means "This has opened my eyes and made me realize I'm gay." Basically how people are bi-curious because they're curious to see if they like it, discovering themselves...
Or if it's a joke like "Ricardo Milos turned me gay."


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> When I was Bi, I thought this but that was just because it was at a time where apparently talking to them is sexual harassment[...]


Ah yes, _that time_ when every guy I was talking to sexually harassed me. Good ol' days.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Ah yes, _that time_ when every guy I was talking to sexually harassed me. Good ol' days.


Yup, I actually talked to some girls but they were class mates so I knew they weren’t lunatics.
Still didn’t want to risk it, can’t say it’d apply to all and not that I think about it, it’s dumb af


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 18, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Ah yes, _that time_ when every guy I was talking to sexually harassed me. Good ol' days.



We were just trying to be considerate D: if that feminismn thing keeps going on, eventually the only guys left to date for them streyt gurls will be nazis or those backwards people from the countryside.


----------



## Joni (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *I think this fandom had turned me gay.
> 
> Honestly, I don't regret joining this fandom.*





ConorHyena said:


> I belived for a long time that I'm gay because I'm scared to date women because I don't want to flirt disrespectfully with them. I figured this because I thought that if a woman flirted with me and took the lead I'd propably follow up.
> 
> I've talked about this with some friends and we figured out that this is not the case. Things don't turn you gay. Either you are or you're not. One is born this way. It's important to remember this because some people use the wrong assumption "People are turned gay" to justify their weird conversion therapy shit. Because, by logic, if you've been turned gay you can be turned straight again, right?
> 
> Science has shown however that this is wrong. Heteronormative society is the problem here, gay or bisexual people have to discover that being gay is "an option" so to speak. This is why some people have the feeling of being "turned gay", like with me for instance.



I think the fandom didn't turn me gay, it gave me the right environment to be open about my sexuality. To this day I haven't told my friends (which are now 200km away anyway) that I'm gay. But only because I never had a reason to do this. Also at this point I was still unsure about my sexuality.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 18, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *I think this fandom had turned me gay.
> 
> Honestly, I don't regret joining this fandom.*





ClumsyWitch said:


> Ah yes, _that time_ when every guy I was talking to sexually harassed me. Good ol' days.



*laughing reading this at 3AM as mind goes straight to gutter*

All I could think of is, "Come on pussy, stop being such a dick!"

I need help.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I belived for a long time that I'm gay because I'm scared to date women because I don't want to flirt disrespectfully with them. I figured this because I thought that if a woman flirted with me and took the lead I'd propably follow up.
> 
> I've talked about this with some friends and we figured out that this is not the case. Things don't turn you gay. Either you are or you're not. One is born this way. It's important to remember this because some people use the wrong assumption "People are turned gay" to justify their weird conversion therapy shit. Because, by logic, if you've been turned gay you can be turned straight again, right?
> 
> Science has shown however that this is wrong. Heteronormative society is the problem here, gay or bisexual people have to discover that being gay is "an option" so to speak. This is why some people have the feeling of being "turned gay", like with me for instance.




*I guess what I should have said that this fandom had made me figure out that im gay lol.*






Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I bet it's those buffed werewolves, wasn't it?
> Can't blame you, I love 'em as well.



*You have no idea how true it is. *


----------



## Joni (Oct 18, 2019)

*hugs* @Lexiand ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 18, 2019)

This thread is so gay...

Just a statement of fact.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

Joni said:


> *hugs* @Lexiand ^w^


**Gives @Joni a huge hug**


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> This thread is so gay...
> 
> Just a statement of fact.


*Help us make it gayer :V*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 18, 2019)

No problemo! Extra gayness incoming!
Rainbow powers ACTIVATE!!!!


----------



## Joni (Oct 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> No problemo! Extra gayness incoming!
> Rainbow powers ACTIVATE!!!!


OwO yes!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 18, 2019)

There should be a way to set this as the default text colour scheme for the whole thread...


----------



## Joni (Oct 18, 2019)

*hugs @A Minty cheetah aswell*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 18, 2019)

Joni said:


> *hugs @A Minty cheetah aswell*


*hugs the fluffdog*
*hugs again, this time with rainbows!*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Not that anyone cares but I have a boyfriend now so that’s cool


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 18, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Not that anyone cares but I have a boyfriend now so that’s cool


It's now 540AM, no coffee, hair's a mess, and i look like Halloween is a daily event.

Still care, congrats!  Hope everything works out well!


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Not that anyone cares but I have a boyfriend now so that’s cool


*Hope the handsome devil treats you well.*


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 18, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> No problemo! Extra gayness incoming!
> Rainbow powers ACTIVATE!!!!



*Nice now i feel even gayer.*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 18, 2019)

No, no, no.  Need this and rainbow color for uncomfortably extreme gayness.

Or, maybe not.  It could easily go wrong way.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 18, 2019)

*Conor is in 2nd place*

Alright my 70 alternative accounts, work your magic.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 18, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That was in jest, right?


No I found it in chest, why?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> We were just trying to be considerate D: if that *feminazi-ism thing keeps going on, eventually the only guys left to date for them streyt gurls will be nazis or those backwards people from the countryside.


Fixed it c:


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 18, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> It's now 540AM, no coffee, hair's a mess, and i look like Halloween is a daily event.
> 
> Still care, congrats!  Hope everything works out well!





Lexiand said:


> *Hope the handsome devil treats you well.*


Thank you.


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 18, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Unlike yourself, I most likely would have...lost my temper. That's something I only do for people who _really_ cross the line.
> It's also a thing I don't like to show. Shame I have to, sometimes.
> 
> I'm sure random people don't know I'm gay. I'm more worried they're focused on other aspects of me, honestly.


To a certain point I'm used to hearing homophobic crap a lot so I don't really get affected by it as much. When I do get completely fed up I tend to make really sarcastic comments about whatever they're saying, which somehow the leaders have failed to notice so far. That was also what made my friends think I was gay so there's kind of a silver lining to it all.


Ovi the Dragon said:


> Just don't go to church if you have the choice. It's all just toxic people wanting a get out of death free card.





FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm so sorry that that happened to you... Are you being forced to go?





Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Why would I want to date the guy whose fucking up my life and wasting my money?
> 
> Joke aside, sounds like you should abandon that church and not go.
> 
> ...


I still live with my parents (I'm only 15) so for the foreseeable future I still have to go to church. They would not react well if I said I didn't want to go. The second I have a choice in the matter I'm done with it though, the need to believe in an all powerful deity for my life to have meaning left me a long time ago. I don't have anything against people who practice religion, but the second you start using it as an excuse to restrict other people rights I have a problem.


Slytherin Umbreon said:


> God damnit, I came to cash in my "AsExUaL InVaSiOn" joke, and you guys are talking about serious shit for what I suspect is the first time in 30 pages.
> Timing, please. Stop doing this to me.


Oh no XD sorry, please by all means continue with the invasion


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 19, 2019)

Let the gay flow through you.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 19, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Let the gay flow through you.


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 19, 2019)

Nintencats said:


> Ughhhhhhhh    A week ago the youth group at the homophobic church I go to had a discussion about LGBT people where they somehow got the conclusion that people who come out as gay are all doing it for attention (because coming out is always soooo well accepted /s) and anyone who thinks they're gay is actually just really vain and only wants to date people of the same gender because they remind them more of themselves -_-
> 
> So me and the four other gay people in the group are just sitting there trying not to say anything because we don't want the leaders to realize that we're gay and out us. God I hate having to deal with church garbage


Kinda late but that really sucks to hear  How do they even come to that conclusion?

Honestly if I were in that situation I would have spoken out personally. Homophobic stuff really angers me and I don't care if a bunch of strangers hate me from then on. The opinions of homophobes are literally and utterly worthless to me. Not that I expect you to though, because I would assume some of those people you are either on friendly terms with or are forced to interact with, and considering your age you're probably forced to go because of your family? It sucks that LGBT people sometimes are just forced to listen to this nonsense and can't do anything about it because they would lose so much from doing so.


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 19, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Kinda late but that really sucks to hear  How do they even come to that conclusion?
> 
> Honestly if I were in that situation I would have spoken out personally. Homophobic stuff really angers me and I don't care if a bunch of strangers hate me from then on. The opinions of homophobes are literally and utterly worthless to me. Not that I expect you to though, because I would assume some of those people you are either on friendly terms with or are forced to interact with, and considering your age you're probably forced to go because of your family? It sucks that LGBT people sometimes are just forced to listen to this nonsense and can't do anything about it because they would lose so much from doing so.


I think they got the conclusion from weirdly interpreting bible verses and being blatantly ignorant on how most LGBT people are actually treated? So pretty much the usual bs 

You summed it up pretty well, at this point there's no real advantage at speaking out because I'm still going to have to interact with these people for a while. I'm also not going to be able to change their minds on anything so it's better to just wait.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 19, 2019)

Let's fly a lesbian pride flag!

*face palms herself at the stupid idea*


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 19, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Let's fly a lesbian pride flag!
> 
> *face palms herself at the stupid idea*



if you fly it from the highest peak of the island of lesbos I'll be waiting at the port with two bottles of whisky.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 19, 2019)

Astute Britons may have noticed a protest in the south of England today over the moral behaviour of a certain company that was just the focus of a very explosive thread on this forum. x3

The American company opened its first outlet in the United Kingdom on the 10th of October, but just 9 days later the shop is now set to close, after the shopping centre which accommodated the restaurant decided that they could not abide by the company's record on discrimination. 

So a bit of a coincidence in gay news there!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Astute Britons may have noticed a protest in the south of England today over the moral behaviour of a certain company that was just the focus of a very explosive thread on this forum. x3
> 
> The American company opened its first outlet in the United Kingdom on the 10th of October, but just 9 days later the shop is now set to close, after the shopping centre which accommodated the restaurant decided that they could not abide by the company's record on discrimination.
> 
> So a bit of a coincidence in gay news there!


Was this Chick-Fil-A??? Had no idea they were trying to tap into the UK! (like they had a chance)


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Astute Britons may have noticed a protest in the south of England today over the moral behaviour of a certain company that was just the focus of a very explosive thread on this forum. x3
> 
> The American company opened its first outlet in the United Kingdom on the 10th of October, but just 9 days later the shop is now set to close, after the shopping centre which accommodated the restaurant decided that they could not abide by the company's record on discrimination.
> 
> So a bit of a coincidence in gay news there!



"I can answer in one word. Victory!"


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Astute Britons may have noticed a protest in the south of England today over the moral behaviour of a certain company that was just the focus of a very explosive thread on this forum. x3
> 
> The American company opened its first outlet in the United Kingdom on the 10th of October, but just 9 days later the shop is now set to close, after the shopping centre which accommodated the restaurant decided that they could not abide by the company's record on discrimination.
> 
> So a bit of a coincidence in gay news there!


That's good news, I'd say :3
Morality trumps profitability...the way it's supposed to be.
*feels victorious*

I imagine all shopping centres have the same thoughts on the matter?
(Hopefully, the US will adopt the same thoughts, one day)


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Was this Chick-Fil-A??? Had no idea they were trying to tap into the UK! (like they had a chance)



Yes. They tried to open a shop in Reading, but elicited protests when people found out about their record on human rights.

I suppose it's positive because it shows other companies that are prospecting to operate in Britain that our public won't stand for discrimination.
I think we also need to press hard on companies that have poor records on workers' rights, avoiding tax, or fast food shops that buy beef and poultry from the Amazon region- but some of those companies are already well established in the UK, so it will be much more difficult to convince them they have to change.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 19, 2019)

It's easier to stop something new coming in. Much harder to get people to change from what they're used to.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 19, 2019)

(Furries) + (Gay) = Greatness


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 19, 2019)

I think it's safe to say that gay furry is the best possible version of gay stuff lol. x3 

It's like marmite toast. The best type of all possible toasts.


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it's safe to say that gay furry is the best possible version of gay stuff lol. x3
> 
> It's like marmite toast. The best type of all possible toasts.


I’ve never had marmite toast. French toast is great though!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 19, 2019)

Marmite is yum. Simples!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2019)

Does anyone else here have a gay accent?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 19, 2019)

My boyfriend hasn’t been online all day and I’m really worried


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Does anyone else here have a gay accent?


I usually talk in a more high pitched/feminine voice. I’ve never really thought of it as an accent though


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Does anyone else here have a gay accent?


*You mean talking in such a way that sounds gay?*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2019)

Nintencats said:


> I usually talk in a more high pitched/feminine voice. I’ve never really thought of it as an accent though


I've heard people call the whole thing an accent and it's just an easier and shorter way to describe it for me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *You mean talking in such a way that sounds gay?*


Yeah


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yeah


Out of curiosity, I'd like to hear what you sound like.

Though, I do have a clip of my own to demonstrate my own voice and accent.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> My boyfriend hasn’t been online all day and I’m really worried


I'm sure he's fine, Nate. Probably just busy.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Out of curiosity, I'd like to hear what you sound like.
> 
> Though, I do have a clip of my own to demonstrate my own voice and accent.


We can voice chat on Discord :3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> We can voice chat on Discord :3


I'll do that later with you, for sure :3


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I'm sure he's fine, Nate. Probably just busy.


His friend said that he tends to sleep through the day but I can’t help but worry about him...


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> His friend said that he tends to sleep through the day but I can’t help but worry about him...


I can understand the worry. I worry about my own, as well as a few other people.
Though, (cheesy, this may be, to some) love always finds a way to bring people together. You'll get to talk to him sometime, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 19, 2019)

*old but rainbowy pic*




Kinda forgot that my sona used to have four fingers


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I can understand the worry. I worry about my own, as well as a few other people.
> Though, (cheesy, this may be, to some) love always finds a way to bring people together. You'll get to talk to him sometime, I'm sure of it.


Thanks, man


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it's safe to say that gay furry is the best possible version of gay stuff lol. x3
> 
> It's like marmite toast. The best type of all possible toasts.


How is marmite?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 19, 2019)

I need y'alls help to replenish my gay energy I haven't been able to relax lately thus not letting me replenish my energy and i haven't felt very gay in while and to be honest im really not digging it so from one gay to many other can y'all help


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I need y'alls help to replenish my gay energy i haven't felt very gay in while and to be honest im really not digging it so can y'all help


Rainbows are the source of most gay peoples energy

Have this


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I need y'alls help to replenish my gay energy i haven't felt very gay in while and to be honest im really not digging it so can y'all help


Try a leather clad butt


Spoiler: Image relating to previous comment


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Rainbows are the source of most gay peoples energy
> 
> Have this


Thank you for the rainbows we don't get many rainbows here and i hate it


KD142000 said:


> Try a leather clad butt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image relating to previous comment


Mmmmm yes i can feel the gay bottom energy building


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 19, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Mmmmm yes i can feel the gay bottom energy building



Oh no. D: Fart warning!


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Oh no. D: Fart warning!


Nooooo!!! *runs into other room while flailing arms and screaming incoherently about fluffy butt energy*


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Presenting a very gay vampire out for blood...


Spoiler: As said above


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Presenting a very gay vampire out for blood...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: As said above


YES!!!! I am at max bottom energy thanks for helping restore the gay in me


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Presenting a very gay vampire out for blood...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: As said above


By the way i am loving this boi right here i would gladly give into his hypnosis


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 19, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> By the way i am loving this boi right here i would gladly give into his hypnosis


You're very kind, but you're too young, I'm afraid :3
Thank you, though


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> You're very kind, but you're too young, I'm afraid :3
> Thank you, though


That's as far as that will go we are safe i have changed how i work on this site


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 20, 2019)

My boyfriend woke up


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 20, 2019)

Grats!  Grats? Hangover?


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 20, 2019)

Start Your Day With Maximum Gay

www.newsbusters.org: ‘Start Your Day With Maximum Gay:’ Kellogg’s Launches LGBT Cereal


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 20, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Start Your Day With Maximum Gay
> 
> www.newsbusters.org: ‘Start Your Day With Maximum Gay:’ Kellogg’s Launches LGBT Cereal



inb4 all the alt right start screaming save the children.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 20, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> inb4 all the alt right start screaming save the children.


"They're going to turn our children gay!"


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 20, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> "They're going to turn our children gay!"



Honestly, I had a quick read-in in the comments under that article and it's exactly what you would expect

"booo hooo  bad corporations telling kids there's such a thing as gay people, Don't you know all gay people are pedophiles boo hooo"

It's a joke, but it proves we're not done yet.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 20, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Honestly, I had a quick read-in in the comments under that article and it's exactly what you would expect
> 
> "booo hooo  bad corporations telling kids there's such a thing as gay people, Don't you know all gay people are pedophiles boo hooo"
> 
> It's a joke, but it proves we're not done yet.


We should be protecting the kids from such stupidity tbh.


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 20, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Start Your Day With Maximum Gay
> 
> www.newsbusters.org: ‘Start Your Day With Maximum Gay:’ Kellogg’s Launches LGBT Cereal


Hyper-conservative websites and their comment sections somehow manage to be hilariously inept and super depressing at the same time. I need to refills my gay energy


Infrarednexus said:


>


Ok I’m better now


----------



## HeartAngel (Oct 21, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Start Your Day With Maximum Gay
> 
> www.newsbusters.org: ‘Start Your Day With Maximum Gay:’ Kellogg’s Launches LGBT Cereal



Something I didn't know I wanted, but absolutely needed


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 21, 2019)

At $20 a box, that cereal had better be the best stuff on the planet!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 22, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Start Your Day With Maximum Gay
> 
> www.newsbusters.org: ‘Start Your Day With Maximum Gay:’ Kellogg’s Launches LGBT Cereal


The ironic thing is that Kellogg's invented cereal as a cure to masturbation.
I'm not making that up.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The ironic thing is that Kellogg's invented cereal as a cure to masturbation.
> I'm not making that up.


Uhh...I don't think that counts as irony?
Gays aren't compulsive masturbators (though obviously, a few might be).

But yes, how anyone could think cereal would cure masturbation...I have no idea.
"You know what? I'm not going to have a tommy tank, this morning. I'm going to eat crunchy cornflakes"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Uhh...I don't think that counts as irony?
> Gays aren't compulsive masturbators (though obviously, a few might be).
> 
> But yes, how anyone could think cereal would cure masturbation...I have no idea.
> "You know what? I'm not going to have a tommy tank, this morning. I'm going to eat crunchy cornflakes"


Maybe "ironic" was the wrong word, but I still find it funny that Kellogg's is trying to be socially liberal when they started off as the opposite.
And, as for "curing" the urge to masturbate, we're talking about the 19th century here. This is when people thought that snake oil worked.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Maybe "ironic" was the wrong word, but I still find it funny that Kellogg's is trying to be socially liberal when they started off as the opposite.
> And, as for "curing" the urge to masturbate, we're talking about the 19th century here. This is when people thought that snake oil worked.


Every company pretty much started out with outdated views if we're talking pre-21st century. I'm just glad most have had the sense to change.
I'd rather them be socially liberal, honestly.

I also find it funny that hippies celebrate the VW Beetle, which was part of a Nazi get rich quick scheme, robbing the German public to make weapons of war.
But hey, like I said, you'll be hard pressed to find a company that didn't come from scumbags.
*cough*Henry Ford*cough*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Every company pretty much started out with outdated views if we're talking pre-21st century. I'm just glad most have had the sense to change.
> I'd rather them be socially liberal, honestly.
> 
> I also find it funny that hippies celebrate the VW Beetle, which was part of a Nazi get rich quick scheme, robbing the German public to make weapons of war.
> ...


I thought that hippies liked the VW Bus, not the Beetle.
And, yeah, Henry Ford was a real piece of work...


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I thought that hippies liked the VW Bus, not the Beetle.
> And, yeah, Henry Ford was a real piece of work...


I think they liked the Beetle more in Europe.
The VW Bus was more in America, though still popular here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 22, 2019)

It looks like equal marriage laws are possibly going to be extended to Northern Ireland; they'd be able to hold marriages by the week around Valentine's day.


----------



## Katzarekatz (Oct 22, 2019)

That's a good plan, first we take over the world with cereal, then the galaxy.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 22, 2019)

Katzarekatz said:


> That's a good plan, first we take over the world with cereal, then the galaxy.



You got the idea.  Start small but aim big!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 22, 2019)

Gay furry party time! \ :V /







And maybe an orgy OwO


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)

Yaaay there IS an area for a tall gay wolf to chill in!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 24, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Gay furry party time! \ :V /
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! Can't think of anything better! ^w^


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Woot! Can't think of anything better! ^w^


You got that right hehe!!


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 25, 2019)

Why was that last bit crossed out XD that's the bit that caught my attention XD


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 25, 2019)

Party night for me at my cousin's wedding tonight, one of those rare times I might get totally drunk lol


----------



## Joni (Oct 25, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Gay furry party time! \ :V /
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just maybe


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)

Equal marriage has been legalised in Taiwan.

They had some pretty attractive Taiwanese guys celebrating on the news earlier. :3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Equal marriage has been legalised in Taiwan.
> 
> They had some pretty attractive Taiwanese guys celebrating on the news earlier. :3


*does a gay victory dance*
Another big step forward, so I'm liking it!


----------



## Bink (Oct 26, 2019)

_Takes a big breath_
This place is GHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY
_
_
I quite like it


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 26, 2019)

Bink said:


> _Takes a big breath_
> This place is GHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY
> _
> _
> I quite like it


Oooooooh...
A new gayo?

I'll make you pant, doggy boy...hehe


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Equal marriage has been legalised in Taiwan.
> 
> They had some pretty attractive Taiwanese guys celebrating on the news earlier. :3


Yayyyyy!!!! I’m so glad I get to live in a time period where we’re finally being accepted *celebrates with rainbow cake*


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 27, 2019)

Being a gay furry is like so amazing


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 27, 2019)

Revan_Wolf said:


> Being a gay furry is like so amazing


Oooh, another wolf hottie?
So rugged and handsome :3


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi. I'm just a regular wolf


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Hi. I'm just a regular wolf


Welcome, regular wolf :3
I'm sure you're pretty cute, though


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Welcome, regular wolf :3
> I'm sure you're pretty cute, though


Well, I have my downsides but I guess I'm not that bad. If life was an RPG I'd have negative charisma/social ability


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

I want a 69 but without the 9, just a single 6. Maybe even two
Edit: Why do I have to be so pervert? :c


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 27, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Oooh, another wolf hottie?
> So rugged and handsome :3


Why thank you, AWOOO!


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Awwoo >w<


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Revan_Wolf said:


> Why thank you, AWOOO!


You're cute UwU


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 27, 2019)

So much gay floofy cuteness here! I'm gonna die of cute gay overload! >w<


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 27, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So much gay floofy cuteness here! I'm gonna die of cute gay overload! >w<


*dies of cute gay overload*


----------



## Joni (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## KD142000 (Oct 27, 2019)

For fans of Strictly Come Dancing, same-sex couples will be allowed to dance in the show from next year onwards.
Bring on the gayness!!! 

(Kind of a fantasy of mine to dance with my boyfriend on such a show...but neither of us are celebs, nor professional dancers )


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2019)

Same sex dances might provide some new technical challenges for the dances, so interesting to have that.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 27, 2019)

I love this place for this is a place where all the gay fluff butts of the world are equally cute and loved


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Do you guys like weddings? I'm not into them but I wouldn't mind having one. No dance tho, I can't dance


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Do you guys like weddings? I'm not into them but I wouldn't mind having one. No dance tho, I can't dance


Wedding are nice i would like to get married some day but i do not like dances i will dance by myself but not in front of others


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Do you guys like weddings? I'm not into them but I wouldn't mind having one. No dance tho, I can't dance



I like to imagine getting married one day, but I am doubtful it will ever happen. :]


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Do you guys like weddings? I'm not into them but I wouldn't mind having one. No dance tho, I can't dance


In my personal opinion...a wedding isn't necessary. Wouldn't say no to one, but not in any rush to have one.
I think if you spend a long time with someone and love them as best you can, that's as good as any wedding, if not better.
EDIT: Also, I look awful in a suit...so there's that.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Do you guys like weddings? I'm not into them but I wouldn't mind having one. No dance tho, I can't dance


And with that, you remind me of one of my favourite Genesis songs...





*I've been informed that I look good in a suit Mr. Wolf...*


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> And with that, you remind me of one of my favourite Genesis songs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Points for Genesis...and yes, you do look good in a suit :3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 27, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Points for Genesis...and yes, you do look good in a suit :3


IRL me, or Minty?


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I like to imagine getting married one day, but I am doubtful it will ever happen. :]


Yeah me too. No one likes me anyways


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> IRL me, or Minty?


Both, actually :3


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> And with that, you remind me of one of my favourite Genesis songs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I once had mint ice cream and it was so bad that I had no other option than throwing it away


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> I once had mint ice cream and it was so bad that I had no other option than throwing it away


*is shocked*


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *is shocked*


It tasted like grass, lol


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> It tasted like grass, lol


I guess the best flavour ever isn't for everyone 
Coconut is a great flavour ice cream too!!!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I guess the best flavour ever isn't for everyone
> Coconut is a great flavour ice cream too!!!


Coconut is good but not as ice cream


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 27, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Coconut is good but not as ice cream


 Blasphemy!!!


----------



## DRGN Juno (Oct 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I guess the best flavour ever isn't for everyone
> Coconut is a great flavour ice cream too!!!



I didn't know that was a thing.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I guess the best flavour ever isn't for everyone
> Coconut is a great flavour ice cream too!!!


I was just about to say that. In school people used to make fun of me for eating coconut related things. Or bananas, carrots, sometimes even hot dogs


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 27, 2019)

DRGN Juno said:


> I didn't know that was a thing.


Oh yes! It's super refreshing! Especially nice after a spicy curry! 



Alex C. said:


> I was just about to say that. In school people used to make fun of me for eating coconut related things. Or bananas, carrots, sometimes even hot dogs


Coconut is love. Coconut is life! (Although I do like mint a lot more!!!)


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Carrots are the best. I always make carrot cake for my birthday (with a little help).
I like to cook and bake because it will make me a better husband if I ever get that far


----------



## DRGN Juno (Oct 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Oh yes! It's super refreshing! Especially nice after a spicy curry!
> 
> 
> Coconut is love. Coconut is life! (Although I do like mint a lot more!!!)



I'm more into green tea ice cream, if we're going the Asian flavours route. Personally, I find coconut is pretty hit or miss. I love it in some forms, hate it in others.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 27, 2019)

You guys wanna hear a joke?:

Straight Pride


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> You guys wanna hear a joke?:
> 
> Straight Pride



If gay means happy then yeah, I'm f*king straight
Unless gay means gay


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> If gay means happy then yeah, I'm f*king straight


Don't be that hard with yourself


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 27, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> You guys wanna hear a joke?:
> 
> Straight Pride


I said this joke to my straight friend and he got really mad at me he said that he hates it when straight people feel THAT entitled


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

I like traps


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 27, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I said this joke to my straight friend and he got really mad at me he said that he hates it when straight people feel THAT entitled


I mean, I'm not really into the LGBTQ+ community, but I know how much they've been fighting for their acceptance during all these years, so I found it funny that there's such thing as straight pride, as straight people have never really fought for becoming accepted yet they feel entitled of pride


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 27, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I mean, I'm not really into the LGBTQ+ community, but I know how much they've been fighting for their acceptance during all these years, so I found it funny that there's such thing as straight pride, as straight people have never really fought for becoming accepted yet they feel entitled of pride


That was his argument


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 27, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> I like traps


Traps are pretty cute


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 27, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Traps are pretty cute


Yes they are ^^


----------



## FeatherStream09 (Oct 27, 2019)

im bisexual but to be honest a little more with guys xD i sometimes go back and forth on this but for the most part i am bi :3  wonder if that makes seance lol.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 27, 2019)

FeatherStream09 said:


> im bisexual but to be honest a little more with guys xD i sometimes go back and forth on this but for the most part i am bi :3  wonder if that makes seance lol.


You are still welcome here


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

FeatherStream09 said:


> im bisexual but to be honest a little more with guys xD i sometimes go back and forth on this but for the most part i am bi :3  wonder if that makes seance lol.


Yeah I have some doubts too but overall I prefer guys too ^^
Edit: sorry for my poor writing, I'm not good with words, lol


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

I dunno, Ive been thinking of changing the B for a G to be honest! Ive had far more fun with all the guys here that with girls anywhere to be honest ^v^! Not really many doubts left in my mind at this point ^v^


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

All the girls I've met so far are.. not my type. That's the softest way to say it.
And the guys, man, those are all idiots with the maturity of a 15 year old. 
I'm talking IRL. Here I've met some decent people at least


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

I guess I'll be virgin for life, lol.
Some say that I'm too picky but I'm not a short term kind of guy.
I can live with it but it's not fun or anything. Just a massive annoyance


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> I guess I'll be virgin for life, lol.
> Some say that I'm too picky but I'm not a short term kind of guy.
> I can live with it but it's not fun or anything. Just a massive annoyance



Tell me about it XD its my 32nd tommorow! Still just one XD but now I know what I am, I just have to hit the scene like a greased up cougar from the planet 'big bollox' XD!


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

It all started the day I was born.
Ok maybe not that far back, but still, I've never even holded hands or kissed anyone (willingly). I've always been the weird kid in school and now I'm still a social outcast. I have like 2 actual friends but one of them hates me and the other doesn't really like me and only talks to me once a week because of sole pity.
I once had a friend with benefits but she was totally crazy. Women are freaking weird.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> Tell me about it XD its my 32nd tommorow! Still just one XD but now I know what I am, I just have to hit the scene like a greased up cougar from the planet 'big bollox' XD!


People make me feel like I'm from a whole different country when I tell them that I think sex isn't fun without love.
Trust me I've tried but it just feels wrong, even the thought of it feels bland and boring. It's like food without salt (excluding the sweet stuff)


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 28, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Do you guys like weddings? I'm not into them but I wouldn't mind having one. No dance tho, I can't dance


To quote my little sister, slowly working out in her head what it means that I'm gay: "So during the wedding there won't be a women wearing a beautiful dress being accompanied by a man who wears a suit? There will be two beautiful women wearing a dress during the entire time?!" _Lots of eye sparkling_
That being said, fuck yes. And I want at least one obligatory guest to stand there, crying because it's all so fabulous.



KD142000 said:


> [...]EDIT: Also, I look awful in a suit...so there's that.


Pretty much any man looks stunning in a suit. And I'm a lesbian saying that. Now stfu, suit up and be fab.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2019)

Go Weeeeeeeessssssttt!


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 28, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> To quote my little sister, slowly working out in her head what it means that I'm gay: "So during the wedding there won't be a women wearing a beautiful dress being accompanied by a man who wears a suit? There will be two beautiful women wearing a dress during the entire time?!" _Lots of eye sparkling_
> That being said, fuck yes. And I want at least one obligatory guest to stand there, crying because it's all so fabulous.
> 
> 
> Pretty much any man looks stunning in a suit. And I'm a lesbian saying that. Now stfu, suit up and be fab.



If I HAD to get married, Id insist on being given a dress! Wheres the fun in it otherwise XD


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> If I HAD to get married, Id insist on being given a dress! Wheres the fun in it otherwise XD


Yeah right? There has to be at least _one_ dress


----------



## Joni (Oct 28, 2019)

:v


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2019)

Joni said:


> :v



You spelled 'soon to be gay furries' wrong. :[


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 28, 2019)

In case you didn't know, Candis is gay


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Oct 28, 2019)

@ConorHyena needs two more votes to be voted best dressed gayo...


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 28, 2019)

Welp... it looks like I have a crush on another girl. A straight girl.
I think I have for a while and was in denial about it, but considering the feeling in my chest when she platonically said "ily" (yeah, not even the full phrase)... there's no denying it. I like her. And this... does not feel good.
Why is it that like everyone I develop a crush on is unobtainable in one way or another


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Welp... it looks like I have a crush on another girl. A straight girl.
> I think I have for a while and was in denial about it, but considering the feeling in my chest when she platonically said "ily" (yeah, not even the full phrase)... there's no denying it. I like her. And this... does not feel good.
> Why is it that like everyone I develop a crush on is unobtainable in one way or another


When I was straight I had a crush on a guy and then I accepted the fact that I like boys ^^


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 28, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Do you guys like weddings? I'm not into them but I wouldn't mind having one. No dance tho, I can't dance


Love the cake!  And food.  And drinks.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Love the cake!  And food.  And drinks.


I like the cake and food too! 
My mom has a degree in cooking and stuff and she's good at it. We cook or bake together once or twice a week ^^ 
For my birthday we always make carrot cake because I love carrot. (I acquired that preference because of my love for rabbits and yes I know they don't usually eat carrot but they sure love to eat them! For them, it's like a sweet dessert)


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 28, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Welp... it looks like I have a crush on another girl. A straight girl.
> I think I have for a while and was in denial about it, but considering the feeling in my chest when she platonically said "ily" (yeah, not even the full phrase)... there's no denying it. I like her. And this... does not feel good.
> Why is it that like everyone I develop a crush on is unobtainable in one way or another


I had a crush on my best friend who is very straight and it sucked


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 28, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I had a crush on my best friend who is very straight and it sucked


Oh I know that feeling. Brings back bad memories. 
He was nice and pretty but he was straight. Then he turned bi but he didn't like me in the way I wanted and it kinda broke my heart but now I'm fine.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 28, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Welp... it looks like I have a crush on another girl. A straight girl.
> I think I have for a while and was in denial about it, but considering the feeling in my chest when she platonically said "ily" (yeah, not even the full phrase)... there's no denying it. I like her. And this... does not feel good.
> Why is it that like everyone I develop a crush on is unobtainable in one way or another


It's a curse all right.  But don't worry, it will get better!  Promise!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 28, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Oh I know that feeling. Brings back bad memories.
> He was nice and pretty but he was straight. Then he turned bi but he didn't like me in the way I wanted and it kinda broke my heart but now I'm fine.


Sorry man mine went a little different i told him and he politely asked me to drop the crush so i did but sometimes when im at his house and we are just talking i sometimes start to feel for him again but im able to push the feelings down my heart did hurt for a while but just as you i am fine now


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 29, 2019)

I have an important question and I want all of you to answer honestly.

Am I toxic?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 29, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I have an important question and I want all of you to answer honestly.
> 
> Am I toxic?


What do you mean?

And, if I may ask, what made you think this?


----------



## Joni (Oct 29, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> @ConorHyena needs two more votes to be voted best dressed gayo...


One


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 29, 2019)

No one:
My straight best friend: No homo


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 29, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Sorry man mine went a little different i told him and he politely asked me to drop the crush so i did but sometimes when im at his house and we are just talking i sometimes start to feel for him again but im able to push the feelings down my heart did hurt for a while but just as you i am fine now


That's good.
I know exactly how you feel, but in my case he wasn't very polite... It was a huge disappointment to say the least. We're still friends but I don't think it will ever be as before. I really miss those times.
Stay strong!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 29, 2019)

To be honest, I don't even know wheter I'm straight or gay; I haven't feel attraction to any specific girl or guy ever in my life, yet I crave for a long lasting relationship, be either with a girl, another male or even polygamous. Either way, I still hope for the day I can meet 'that' someone one day and wish luck to anyone out there looking for their special one


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 29, 2019)

Someone's tied with me for 'Best Dressed Gayo'?!!!! *Screams internally in British*



Nate/Satsuki said:


> I have an important question and I want all of you to answer honestly.
> 
> Am I toxic?


I wouldn't say that you are. I'd say you're just a nice fellow. :3
If you want to see toxic...just look at some of the threads that flare up on here and the users that derail things to the max.



Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> To be honest, I don't even know wheter I'm straight or gay; I haven't feel attraction to any specific girl or guy ever in my life, yet I crave for a long lasting relationship, be either with a girl, another male or even polygamous. Either way, I still hope for the day I can meet 'that' someone one day and wish luck to anyone out there looking for their special one


I wish you the very best of luck in finding someone. Love is far more complicated than most think. But if you're prepared for it and the other person loves you right on back, it can be lovely :3.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I wish you the very best of luck in finding someone. Love is far more complicated than most think. But if you're prepared for it and the other person loves you right on back, it can be lovely :3.


Thanks dude! Your answer is really appreciated.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Someone's tied with me for 'Best Dressed Gayo'?!!!! *Screams internally in British*


OMG I swear I thought it said Screams internationally in British LOL


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey guys, check this out! It's a gay furry wedding. Very wholesome and uplifting. >w<

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189263292289748994


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 29, 2019)

Second post
twitter.com/TripECollie/status/1189266294056640513


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 29, 2019)

Been overtaken as the Best Dressed Gayo...
Oh, well! It's nice to know I have 13 votes :3


----------



## Joni (Oct 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Been overtaken as the Best Dressed Gayo...
> Oh, well! It's nice to know I have 13 votes :3


The best dressed gayo is still the one with no clothes at all :V


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 29, 2019)

Joni said:


> The best dressed gayo is still the one with no clothes at all :V


True that


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2019)

The emporer's clothes.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 30, 2019)

I’m amazed that this thread is still going haha


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Oct 30, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’m amazed that this thread is still going haha


GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!!


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 30, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Been overtaken as the Best Dressed Gayo...
> Oh, well! It's nice to know I have 13 votes :3



I'm amazed and surprised that people would vote for a person in what is essentially royal navy uniform.

Your sense of fashion is superior to mine.


----------



## Joni (Oct 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm amazed and surprised that people would vote for a person in what is essentially royal navy uniform.
> 
> Your sense of fashion is superior to mine.


OwO Hyena


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> OwO Hyena
> View attachment 74182



Quote

"No biting the fluffdog" 

Unquote


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm amazed and surprised that people would vote for a person in what is essentially royal navy uniform.
> 
> Your sense of fashion is superior to mine.


I mean thr RCAF is great but the Royal navy works to 

JK i love all the forces


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Quote
> 
> "No biting the fluffdog"
> 
> Unquote


Joni is a fluffdog? owo


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Joni is a fluffdog? owo



he's _the_ fluffdog.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> he's _the_ fluffdog.


Okay.
Well, I'm a flufffox.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm amazed and surprised that people would vote for a person in what is essentially royal navy uniform.
> 
> Your sense of fashion is superior to mine.


Shut up and take that compliment. It's still a sense of fashion and not "throwing a hoodie on and calling it a day".


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> OwO Hyena
> View attachment 74182


I like bites :3


----------



## Joni (Oct 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Quote
> 
> "No biting the fluffdog"
> 
> Unquote


xD


----------



## Joni (Oct 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> xD


No indeed. It hurts irl >w<


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Imo bites are super nice
Bites can be fun, romantic, hot. It's great!


----------



## Joni (Oct 30, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Imo bites are super nice
> Bites can be fun, romantic, hot. It's great!


Yes, but with a hyena it a whole new level :V


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 30, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Imo bites are super nice
> Bites can be fun, romantic, hot. It's great!



can confirm. Biting the fluffdog is fun.


----------



## Joni (Oct 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> can confirm. Biting the fluffdog is fun.


>w>


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 30, 2019)

Anyone wants to bite me? :c


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 30, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Anyone wants to bite me? :c



I can bite you.

Be prepared to lose something like an arm though. Hyena bite forces and all that.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 30, 2019)

I bring buttered crumpets for the homosexual members.

Would anyone care for one?


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 30, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> I bring buttered crumpets for the homosexual members.
> 
> Would anyone care for one?



ME


----------



## Sirocco~ (Oct 30, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> ME


*Hands you one*


----------



## foussiremix (Oct 30, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> *Hands you one*



Yaay thenks mr.birb


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 30, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I can bite you.
> 
> Be prepared to lose something like an arm though. Hyena bite forces and all that.


Alright just be a little gentle >w<


----------



## Joni (Oct 30, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Alright just be a little gentle >w<


See, it's not easy with a yeen.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 30, 2019)

A hot, cutie werewolf..... just in time for Halloween.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 30, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> A hot, cutie werewolf..... just in time for Halloween.


Yeah Halloween


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 30, 2019)

Had to comment so the thread would hit 1000 replies.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> A hot, cutie werewolf..... just in time for Halloween.


Definitely hot. All year long


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2019)

Anything interesting?  Wonder...



ClumsyWitch said:


> Shut up and take that compliment. It's still a sense of fashion and not "throwing a hoodie on and calling it a day".



*calmly whistles to herself as she backs out of the thread*  Nope, nothing to see here...


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 31, 2019)

What is a gayo anyway? Is it like mayonnaise but rainbow colored?


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Rimna said:


> What is a gayo anyway? Is it like mayonnaise but rainbow colored?



It goes _very_ well with hot dogs.


----------



## Joni (Oct 31, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> It goes _very_ well with hot dogs.


I'm a hot dog


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 31, 2019)

Joni said:


> I'm a hot dog



you are. Very hot.


----------



## Joni (Oct 31, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> you are. Very hot.


You too :3 Handsome yeen <3


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Oct 31, 2019)

Well I'm not completely gay, but definitely more into guys in RL. In regards to this thread I'd like to know what you concidder to be gay topics?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2019)

Question is, what do you consider gay topics?

I am concerned about the price of coffee being more than gasoline.

Also, that a quick hoodie in the cold isn't fashionable enough for a Wal-Mart run and apparently I need to run in the cold in my yoga pants.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 31, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> Well I'm not completely gay, but definitely more into guys in RL. In regards to this thread I'd like to know what you concidder to be gay topics?


Just look at what has been posted on here and you will find out


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 31, 2019)

*Says more gay stuff to keep the thread in recent*

Also, here is a gay sheep. He brings good luck to all gays and lesbians.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 31, 2019)

*Goes Super Gayan*


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Oct 31, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Just look at what has been posted on here and you will find out



I'd be more interested in a generel deffinition, what gay stuff is. And what properties make it fall under this category. Or more interesting a disconfirmation, of things that couldn't be considdered as gay to crave out the unique characteristics of this genre.


----------



## Marvin the mink (Oct 31, 2019)

*gives everyone a big gay hug*


----------



## Positron (Oct 31, 2019)

*gay beep*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 31, 2019)

dragon-in-sight said:


> I'd be more interested in a generel deffinition, what gay stuff is. And what properties make it fall under this category. Or more interesting a disconfirmation, of things that couldn't be considdered as gay to crave out the unique characteristics of this genre.


Idk how to describe what gay as a topic


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Joni said:


> You too :3 Handsome yeen <3


You're both hot >w<
Jokes aside, I like my hot dogs with a ton of mayo xD


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> You're both hot >w<
> Jokes aside, I like my hot dogs with a ton of mayo xD


*groans at gay dad jokes*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Alex C. (Oct 31, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> View attachment 74269


So relatable, lol
Also, he is thicc


----------



## Positron (Oct 31, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> View attachment 74269


Hawt uwu


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

Positron said:


> Hawt uwu


Another gayo joins the fray, I see :3
Welcome and sorry I wasn't here, earlier.

An interesting question:
Do protogens feel desires towards male non-protogens?
Also, can you cook hot dogs? uwu


----------



## Positron (Oct 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Another gayo joins the fray, I see :3
> Welcome and sorry I wasn't here, earlier.
> 
> An interesting question:
> ...


Yes uwu
Nu, but i make gud toast!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 31, 2019)

Positron said:


> Hawt uwu


 Hawt indeed


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 31, 2019)

How do I post an image btw?


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

Positron said:


> Yes uwu
> Nu, but i make gud toast!


I wonder what else pops up? OwO

But yes, toast is lovely...so long as it isn't burnt beyond recognition. :3
This thread is so hawt, it's burning my toast UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> How do I post an image btw?


If it's on the internet already, copy and pasting will work.

Otherwise, attach a file using the...paperclip? Chain link? Whatever that is, in the bar when posting.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I wonder what else pops up? OwO
> 
> But yes, toast is lovely...so long as it isn't burnt beyond recognition. :3
> This thread is so hawt, it's burning my toast UwU


I've always wondered why do toasters have up to like 8 minutes in their timer. A 5 usually leaves the thing like a piece of coal, why would I want an 8? If I needed ashes, I could use the oven instead.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> I've always wondered why do toasters have up to like 8 minutes in their timer. A 5 usually leaves the thing like a piece of coal, why would I want an 8? If I needed ashes, I could use the oven instead.


Contrary to popular belief, that's not a timer.
It's a 'browning control'. For how brown you want the toast to be.
There's no set time associated with it.

Still, if you turned it up to 8...yeah, you'd probably get ashes.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, that's not a timer.
> It's a 'browning control'. For how brown you want the toast to be.
> There's no set time associated with it.
> 
> Still, if you turned it up to 8...yeah, you'd probably get ashes.



On my toaster it's a timer.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> On my toaster it's a timer.


Well...on some toasters, anyway.

*licks the yeen*


----------



## Joni (Oct 31, 2019)

What's going on here owo


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Oct 31, 2019)

Joni said:


> What's going on here owo



Gayness.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

Joni said:


> What's going on here owo


We're just making toast!
Nothing else to see here...*whistles innocently*


----------



## Joni (Oct 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> We're just making toast!
> Nothing else to see here...*whistles innocently*


No


RafflesHolmes said:


> Gayness.


yes, this.


----------



## Joni (Oct 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> We're just making toast!
> Nothing else to see here...*whistles innocently*


Gay toaster :V


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

Joni said:


> Gay toaster :V


I knew it....

The circle of gayness is now complete.
Toasters are gay...gayos are gay...gayos eat gay toast...from the gay toasters.


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 31, 2019)

What does gay toast taste like?


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> What does gay toast taste like?


Pure, intense and delicious sausage OwO
With lots of man-butter


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Pure, intense and delicious sausage OwO
> With lots of man-butter


This is the best sentence ever


----------



## Positron (Oct 31, 2019)

Joni said:


> What's going on here owo


T O A S T


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 31, 2019)

The truth was, you lost from the start. You can't beat a gay man in uniform no matter your leather.




To serve.
To protecc.
To gay.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> The truth was, you lost from the start. You can't beat a gay man in uniform no matter your leather.
> 
> View attachment 74305
> To serve.
> ...


You ain't seen nothing, yet :3

Though, yes, @ConorHyena has taken the lead and rightfully so.


----------



## Positron (Oct 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> The truth was, you lost from the start. You can't beat a gay man in uniform no matter your leather.
> 
> View attachment 74305
> To serve.
> ...


Wat about a femboy protogen? :3 *gay protogen noises*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 31, 2019)

Positron said:


> Wat about a femboy protogen? :3 *gay protogen noises*


Sounds pretty cute


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Oct 31, 2019)

Pfft, I think a nekkid chee would be the best (un)dressed!


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 31, 2019)

*Who is ready for a gay Halloween because I'm going to gay it up :V*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2019)

Dress as a rainbow?


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 31, 2019)

I had nothing to wear so I made a shield and a hammer out of cardboard, tape and crayons, lol.
Can you guess who I'm cosplaying?


----------



## Alex C. (Oct 31, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Pure, intense and delicious sausage OwO
> With lots of man-butter


I wanna eat sausage :3
Lately I've been short on vitamin D


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 31, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> I had nothing to wear so I made a shield and a hammer out of cardboard, tape and crayons, lol.
> Can you guess who I'm cosplaying?


Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo?


----------



## Pygmepatl (Oct 31, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> So relatable, lol
> Also, he is thicc


Yeah, I like 'em T H I C C. Filled with love <3


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Yeah, I like 'em T H I C C. Filled with love <3


That's what I say~
Big and cute, that's all I need to have a fun night and a warm bed


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 1, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> You ain't seen nothing, yet :3
> 
> Though, yes, @ConorHyena has taken the lead and rightfully so.


Unless you're going in uniform, you ain't winning. >w>



Positron said:


> Wat about a femboy protogen? :3 *gay protogen noises*


Hmm, not a big fan of femboys, but protogens are nice.



Alex C. said:


> That's what I say~
> Big and cute, that's all I need to have a fun night and a warm bed


Oh my...
I need a towel.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 1, 2019)

Positron said:


> Wat about a femboy protogen? :3 *gay protogen noises*



I've never seen a femboy protogen owo *interested noises*


----------



## Positron (Nov 1, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Unless you're going in uniform, you ain't winning. >w>
> 
> 
> Hmm, not a big fan of femboys, but protogens are nice.
> ...


*Sad noises*


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 1, 2019)

Positron said:


> *Sad noises*


I really like femboys if that helps UwU


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 1, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I've never seen a femboy protogen owo *interested noises*


I mean I've seen a decent amount of 'em.
Just not a big fan of 'em. I guess it kinda depends on how feminine they are to me.



Positron said:


> *Sad noises*


I is sorry. :c


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey guys, what is your favorite movie?
Mine is Zootopia. It changed my life in so many ways. It also made realize the fact that I'm a furry.
Edit:
Here's a small vent. When the first trailer came out I met my best friend on the YouTube comments. We had some friends in a zootopia Google+ page that we made (who knows where they are now). We used to be like the best friends ever but now he's just one disappointment after another. We met in person though, it was decent. Also I've always hated Nick. I mean, he's cute but he's annoying after a while.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 2, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Hey guys, what is your favorite movie?
> Mine is Zootopia. It changed my life in so many ways. It also made realize the fact that I'm a furry.


I still haven't watched Zootopia yet, unfortunately, and neither has any anthro movie influenced me into becoming a furry. But if I had to choose a favorite movie, I'd say Matrix


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I still haven't watched Zootopia yet, unfortunately, and neither has any anthro movie influenced me into becoming a furry. But if I had to choose a favorite movie, I'd say Matrix


I have probably watched Zootopia over 10 times by now


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2019)

1989 Batman or Mystery Men.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 2, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> I have probably watched Zootopia over 10 times by now


Is it really that good?, I'm interested in watching it


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Is it really that good?, I'm interested in watching it


Got its moments


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Is it really that good?, I'm interested in watching it


It depends, you can like every bit of it (like me) or not.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 2, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Got its moments





Alex C. said:


> It depends, you can like every bit of it (like me) or not.


I'll give it a try then


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2019)

So this has gone from celebrating being gay to who's the gayest?

Kinky....


----------



## Joni (Nov 2, 2019)

I feel so gay. I really need my hyena.


----------



## Positron (Nov 2, 2019)

Im theh gayest toaster uwu


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 2, 2019)

Positron said:


> Im theh gayest toaster uwu



That sounds like a very dangerous kink.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> That sounds like a very dangerous kink.


Only in a shower or tub...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 2, 2019)

Positron said:


> Im theh gayest toaster uwu


What happens if someone sticks a fork in you?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> What happens if someone sticks a fork in you?



What happens if someone sticks a fork in you?

Mmm, delicious.


----------



## Positron (Nov 2, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> What happens if someone sticks a fork in you?


Well, they'll get a shock from me!


----------



## Joni (Nov 2, 2019)

Positron said:


> Well, they'll get a shock from me!


The spark of love? :V


----------



## Positron (Nov 2, 2019)

Joni said:


> The spark of love? :V


...m-maybe > =>


----------



## Joni (Nov 2, 2019)

Positron said:


> ...m-maybe > =>


:3


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 2, 2019)

Positron said:


> Im theh gayest toaster uwu


If I could have you in my bathtub, it would be totally worth it :3


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Nov 3, 2019)

This is cute uwu


----------



## Nintencats (Nov 3, 2019)

Positron said:


> Im theh gayest toaster uwu


Personally I'm more into pans myself 

bad pansexual joke


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi, gayos! ^W^


----------



## Positron (Nov 4, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hi, gayos! ^W^


Heyas gay foxo no.143921


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2019)

Positron said:


> Heyas gay foxo no.143921


No, no. It's #169334. Get it right!


----------



## Bink (Nov 5, 2019)

_Gheys about_


----------



## Positron (Nov 5, 2019)

Bink said:


> _Gheys about_


Gheys harder uwu


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 5, 2019)

Positron said:


> Gheys harder uwu


Ha! You said "harder"


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 5, 2019)

Positron said:


> Gheys harder uwu


Grrrr...ghey me harder, baby ;3


----------



## Positron (Nov 5, 2019)

You guys got meh UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 5, 2019)

Positron said:


> You guys got meh UwU


I'm a big wolf...I can take whatever 'toast' you got for me OwO


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2019)

Anybody here into fembois?


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 5, 2019)

If anyone on this thread uses the word "ghey" again I'm going to be an unhappy hyena uwu

Gay is a word that's absolutely acceptable. We don't have to massacre it to get it past censorship or something.

"jehova, jehova, jehova!"


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 5, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody here into fembois?


He asked after skipping past a conversation revolving around femboy protogens, like, one page ago x3


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 5, 2019)

hello gays


----------



## Positron (Nov 5, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Anybody here into fembois?


I love fembois! And I am one! :3c


Lexiand said:


> hello gays


Hewwwooo uwu


----------



## Joni (Nov 5, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> hello gays


Hello *gay noises*


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 5, 2019)

*gay hyena noises*


----------



## Joni (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Positron (Nov 5, 2019)

*gay protogen noises*


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 6, 2019)

Positron said:


> *gay protogen noises*



*flirts up the protogen*


----------



## Joni (Nov 6, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> *flirts up the protogen*


owo


----------



## Positron (Nov 6, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> *flirts up the protogen*


UwU screen


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 6, 2019)

So, does anybody here already have a boyfriend? And if so, can you give this young and naive guy some tips to find and start a relationship with another male?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 7, 2019)

balls


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 7, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>



So, a gay threesome?
 :3


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 7, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> So, a gay threesome?
> :3


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 7, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> So, does anybody here already have a boyfriend? And if so, can you give this young and naive guy some tips to find and start a relationship with another male?


I have all the boyfriends. I'd even go as far as to call myself somewhat of an expert on this subject.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 7, 2019)

Here is the FA gay furries group you can add to your profile page 

Userpage of gayfurries -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Just type in :gayfurriesicon: in your profile description and the group will appear on your user page.


----------



## Positron (Nov 7, 2019)

Just leave it to the gayest dragy to post theh gay club


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 7, 2019)

Positron said:


> Just leave it to the gayest dragy to post theh gay club


I'm honored to be given such a title


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 7, 2019)

*straps on peacock tail*

Am I gay enough yet?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 7, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> *straps on peacock tail*
> 
> Am I gay enough yet?


Yes.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 7, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> *straps on peacock tail*
> 
> Am I gay enough yet?


You are plenty gay but the real question is can you go farther into the gay rabbit hole


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 8, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> You are plenty gay but the real question is can you go farther into the gay rabbit hole


You can? owo


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 8, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You can? owo


Yes i say as i sit it my room surround in Bad Dragon toys in full drag with my boyfriend in my lap.

Oh try me bitch


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Bink (Nov 8, 2019)

Oh is this a gay contest now? Well I surely wont win... But I nominate myself for.. erm... #1 Nay to Gay candidate (Literally considered myself straight 1yr ago approximately in the fandom... Now I have a BF... from the fandom also x3)

_Kisses @Toby_Morpheus _


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 8, 2019)

Bink said:


> Oh is this a gay contest now? Well I surely wont win... But I nominate myself for.. erm... #1 Nay to Gay candidate (Literally considered myself straight 1yr ago approximately in the fandom... Now I have a BF... from the fandom also x3)
> 
> _Kisses @Toby_Morpheus _


I wish i had a boyfriend


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 9, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> balls


This. You really need to have the balls for either one of these two things; to get yourself out there and to face all of the problems that may arise in your relationship (because no relationship is perfect) instead of running away from them like a coward. Thanks for this important advise.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 9, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I wish i had a boyfriend


Don't we all?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 9, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Yes i say as i sit it my room surround in Bad Dragon toys in full drag with my boyfriend *in *my lap.
> 
> Oh try me bitch


From this day, "boyfriend", shall be remembered as the martyr who died within "the lap". Rest in peace.


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 9, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> From this day, "boyfriend", shall be remembered as the martyr who died within "the lap". Rest in peace.



The funeral will be sponsored by Bad Dragon 
:  )


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2019)

Gayness has returned along with much leather
I swear I'm opening up a leather bar for gayos in this city...we're in desperate need of one :3

Who would come along if I did?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Gayness has returned along with much leather
> I swear I'm opening up a leather bar for gayos in this city...we're in desperate need of one :3
> 
> Who would come along if I did?


Meeeeeeee!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 9, 2019)

'Leather bar' is also a good name for a tanning salon.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2019)

All you luscious boys need to sample a nice butt...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> All you luscious boys need to sample a nice butt...


Can I touch it? uwu


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Gayness has returned along with much leather
> I swear I'm opening up a leather bar for gayos in this city...we're in desperate need of one :3
> 
> Who would come along if I did?


I'd totally hit up a leather bar


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Can I touch it? uwu


You can, yes :3



Infrarednexus said:


> I'd totally hit up a leather bar


Wouldn't be a party there without you


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Gayness has returned along with much leather
> I swear I'm opening up a leather bar for gayos in this city...we're in desperate need of one :3
> 
> Who would come along if I did?


Sure let me get my leather.
*Opens up wardobe to reveal a shit ton of hoodies* Ah right, I was a hoodie loser, not a leather boi.



KD142000 said:


> All you luscious boys need to sample a nice butt...


This is prob what I'll see walking up the stairs at that leather bar.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Sure let me get my leather.
> *Opens up wardobe to reveal a shit ton of hoodies* Ah right, I was a hoodie loser, not a leather boi.
> 
> 
> This is prob what I'll see walking up the stairs at that leather bar.


Hoodies are cool.
All are welcome...so long as they don't mind hot boys being around them :3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hoodies are cool.
> All are welcome...so long as they don't mind hot boys being around them :3


Well, I'll have to make sure to bring ice.
I don't wanna burn any cutie's hand off.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hoodies are cool.
> All are welcome...so long as they don't mind hot boys being around them :3


Is plad welcome?


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Is plad welcome?


It is, yes :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> It is, yes :3


Hell yeah gonna see someone cute not have the courage to talk to them and then think about them all night.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


Shower some gayos in man milk...yum...



Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Hell yeah gonna see someone cute not have the courage to talk to them and then think about them all night.


Maybe they'll hit on you?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Shower some gayos in man milk...yum...
> 
> 
> Maybe they'll hit on you?


On can ownly dream


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> On can ownly dream


You should put yourself out there!
I couldn't believe the first few times I was hit on, in this fandom.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> You should put yourself out there!
> I couldn't believe the first few times I was hit on, in this fandom.


I was hit on once and it was very awkward it was 3 am at the time i was 13 and the pub i was at with my grandma we were just standing on the Boardwalk and some drunkish dude comes up to us with his sober friend came REAL close and said "how much to take you home?" My grandma tells him to fuck off but then he said "I wasn't taking to you." And looked at me and dead ass kissed me my grandma then clocked the fuck out of him his friend told me that he is a asshole when he is drunk and gave me a 50 and i think that awoke something in me and 3 years later i still think about that night


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I was hit on once and it was very awkward it was 3 am at the time i was 13 and the pub i was at with my grandma we were just standing on the Boardwalk and some drunkish dude comes up to us with his sober friend came REAL close and said "how much to take you home?" My grandma tells him to fuck off but then he said "I wasn't taking to you." And looked at me and dead ass kissed me my grandma then clocked the fuck out of him his friend told me that he is a asshole when he is drunk and gave me a 50 and i think that awoke something in me and 3 years later i still think about that night


Certainly not the right time, place or whatever to hit on you. Perhaps you should try dating apps and such?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Certainly not the right time, place or whatever to hit on you. Perhaps you should try dating apps and such?


Yup thankfully i am good now and that dude later got arrested for selling methamphetamine so I mean he got what was coming for him and nothing happened to me I'm fine but I'll think about it


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Gayness has returned along with much leather
> I swear I'm opening up a leather bar for gayos in this city...we're in desperate need of one :3
> 
> Who would come along if I did?


On a lighter note what is the name of this bar?


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 9, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> On a lighter note what is the name of this bar?


Hmm...an interesting question...
I haven't thought of a name...

But off the top of my head:
Rawhide


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 9, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hmm...an interesting question...
> I haven't thought of a name...
> 
> But off the top of my head:
> Rawhide


Nice


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> All you luscious boys need to sample a nice butt...



*First thing I see when I  come on this thread

Although  i do like this butt lol.


Edit: i really love this butt.*


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hmm...an interesting question...
> I haven't thought of a name...
> 
> But off the top of my head:
> Rawhide



I am coming. And I'm bringing friends.


----------



## Joni (Nov 10, 2019)

OwO Gay activity


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 10, 2019)

Joni said:


> OwO Gay activity


*Very Gay*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 10, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *Very Gay*


Only the gayest


----------



## Positron (Nov 10, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> All you luscious boys need to sample a nice butt...


Dat butt thou uwu


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 10, 2019)

*gay hyena laughter*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 10, 2019)

Speaking of leather bars and butts...






Next butt I see is getting a good smack


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Speaking of leather bars and butts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dam looking good


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 10, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Oh dam looking good


Thanks :3


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Speaking of leather bars and butts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed that looks very good!


----------



## Positron (Nov 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Speaking of leather bars and butts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 OwO


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 10, 2019)

Positron said:


> OwO


*smack!*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *smack!*


I love this place


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2019)

Well aren't things looking _peachy_ here!


----------



## Joni (Nov 10, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *Very Gay*


AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 10, 2019)

Joni said:


> AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Keep it down! I'm trying to nut!

(>:V)/


----------



## Joni (Nov 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Keep it down! I'm trying to nut!
> 
> (>:V)/


owo btw cute pfp UwU


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 10, 2019)

Joni said:


> owo btw cute pfp UwU


Thanks :3

I drew it myself


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 10, 2019)

What is the best part about being gay foy y'all

For me it's being able to be a part of great communities like the fandom and the groups like this before the fandom i didn't fit in anywhere and so far i love it and i love you all because if i wasn't gay i wouldn't be here and i wouldn't be with all you beautiful people


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Keep it down! I'm trying to nut!
> 
> (>:V)/



*Ah shit dude its november.*

*Wait nvm i dont think you are participating xD.*


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Thanks :3
> 
> I drew it myself


*Better than what i could draw lol.*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 10, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *Ah shit dude its november.*
> 
> *Wait nvm i dont think you are participating xD.*


November isn't my boss. I nut when I please.  ÙwÚ


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> November isn't my boss. I nut when I please.  ÙwÚ


You win the award for sentence of the day


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> November isn't my boss, I nut when I please.  ÙwÚ



*Yes you are your own boss. *
*Dont let some internet meme comtrol your life like the rest of the world.*


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 11, 2019)

*The more i stay in this thread the more gay i get.*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 11, 2019)

To all ye faggets out there!


----------



## Joni (Nov 11, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *The more i stay in this thread the more gay i get.*


_gay overload_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> To all ye faggets out there!


A bundle of sticks, where?!? All I see are gay people.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> A bundle of sticks, where?!? All I see are gay people.





HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> To all ye faggets out there!


We love you too
( :V) // 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




\\ (V: )


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> We love you too
> ( :V) //
> 
> 
> ...



Do we? I was about to invade poland, but all right.

Party's been cancelled.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> November isn't my boss. I nut when I please.  ÙwÚ










ConorHyena said:


> Do we? I was about to invade poland, but all right.
> 
> Party's been cancelled.


Woah, woah hold up.

Let's not get too hasty now... What if we still invaded poland anyway out of love?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Do we? I was about to invade poland, but all right.
> 
> Party's been cancelled.


There was an invasion plan and you didn't tell me?


----------



## Joni (Nov 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> There was an invasion plan and you didn't tell me?


How about we invade someones butt :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2019)

Joni said:


> How about we invade someones butt :V








At first you had my curiosity. Now you have my attention.


----------



## Joni (Nov 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> At first you had my curiosity. Now you have my attention.





:V


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Woah, woah hold up.
> 
> Let's not get too hasty now... What if we still invaded poland anyway out of love?



You can do that. I'll ping the appropriate gentlefurs,  @Marcl @HistoricalyIncorrect


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2019)

*eats gayonnaise*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 11, 2019)

Joni said:


> View attachment 75016
> :V


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 11, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Do we? I was about to invade poland, but all right.
> 
> Party's been cancelled.


Do you want me to pop over instead mate? >:[


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 11, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Do you want me to pop over instead mate? >:[



If you do, bring Borscht.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 11, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> *eats gayonnaise*


It's called man milk


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> It's called man milk


No it's called @Gayonnaise


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> No it's called @Gayonnaise


Well, I'll be damned....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2019)

He's the other other man milk. :V


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 11, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> No it's called @Gayonnaise


Ah i see now it tiz Gayonnaise


----------



## Marcl (Nov 11, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> You can do that. I'll ping the appropriate gentlefurs, @Marcl @HistoricalyIncorrect



Try to invade Polnad with love and tell me how it works out for you


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 11, 2019)

Marcl said:


> Try to invade Polnad with love and tell me how it works out for you


Yeah im with The Honey Fox i think that "invading with love" won't go so well


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 11, 2019)

Greetings, would any of the homosexual men care to join me in a vigorous and lively conversation regarding fashion?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 11, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Greetings, would any of the homosexual men care to join me in a vigorous and lively conversation regarding fashion?


Mmmmm yes im interested


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 11, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Mmmmm yes im interested


Splendid, now, what are your thoughts on latex if I may ask?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 11, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Splendid, now, what are your thoughts on latex if I may ask?


Not much for latex but if you want to wear it you do you. And you?


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 11, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Not much for latex but if you want to wear it you do you. And you?


I find tight black leather to be most arousing on a strong gentleman.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 11, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> I find tight black leather to be most arousing on a strong gentleman.


Leather on the other hand is very nice indeed on a good man


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 13, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Greetings, would any of the homosexual men care to join me in a vigorous and lively conversation regarding fashion?


I feel fashion gatekeeped.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Greetings, would any of the homosexual men care to join me in a vigorous and lively conversation regarding fashion?


What about fashion do you want to know? UwU


----------



## Skittles (Nov 13, 2019)

-Raises paw- Question! Does a crossdressing Pansexual Squirlf count as..Somewhat gay? If not I shall depart again~


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 13, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I feel fashion gatekeeped.


My deepest apologies, please share your thoughts on the subject. I insist.



FluffyShutterbug said:


> What about fashion do you want to know? UwU


What would you fancy seeing coming back in style in our modern society?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Skittles said:


> -Raises paw- Question! Does a crossdressing Pansexual Squirlf count as..Somewhat gay? If not I shall depart again~


The entire LGBTQ+ spectrum is welcome here!


Sirocco~ said:


> My deepest apologies, please share your thoughts on the subject. I insist.
> 
> 
> What would you fancy seeing coming back in style in our modern society?


Hmm, I'm not entirely sure, tbh.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The entire LGBTQ+ spectrum is welcome here!
> 
> Hmm, I'm not entirely sure, tbh.



Wonderful~


Sirocco~ said:


> My deepest apologies, please share your thoughts on the subject. I insist.
> 
> 
> What would you fancy seeing coming back in style in our modern society?



Period clothing.. I like the gothicesque style.


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 13, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hmm, I'm not entirely sure, tbh.


Out of humble curiosity, what are your thoughts on top hats and monocles?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 13, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Out of humble curiosity, what are your thoughts on top hats and monocles?


They're dapper. uwu


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Out of humble curiosity, what are your thoughts on top hats and monocles?


They're fun to take off ;D


----------



## Skittles (Nov 13, 2019)

Or for looking sophisticated~ I SAY! Cor blimey!


----------



## Sirocco~ (Nov 13, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> They're fun to take off ;D





FluffyShutterbug said:


> They're dapper. uwu


Most excellent. I am grateful my personal fashion still holds value in the current generation. Oddly enough, I met a group of adolescents on my stroll down the avenue who asked if I had an affinity for "steam punk".

Coincidentally , I have read many books to gain knowledge on the classical steam engine and other devices using water and pressure.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

Sirocco~ said:


> Most excellent. I am grateful my personal fashion still holds value in the current generation. Oddly enough, I met a group of adolescents on my stroll down the avenue who asked if I had an affinity for "steam punk".
> 
> Coincidentally , I have read many books to gain knowledge on the classical steam engine and other devices using water and pressure.


Never was into steampunk.
Much prefer the cyber variety.

However, I do like noir a lot. Probably my favorite period for movies and radio.
I like modern interpretations of noir, too.

Stuff like Blade Runner

But yeah, show me a guy in a tight suit and ill show you a guy who is a slobbering mess on the floor


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 13, 2019)

Skittles said:


> -Raises paw- Question! Does a crossdressing Pansexual Squirlf count as..Somewhat gay? If not I shall depart again~


What you share your bed with describes your sexuality, not how you dress ;3
Would be horrible if that were the case. The stereotype woukd expect me to only wear shirts, short pants and generally non-figure-emphasising clothing.
And I do love my dresses!



Sirocco~ said:


> My deepest apologies, please share your thoughts on the subject. I insist.


I am surprised nobody mentioned skinny jeans yet. Everyone instantly hopped on board with lather pants and kind of forgot the obvious, me things. Or long cardigans. Like, I'm not even into dudes but someone here _needs_ to agree with me that they look good on them!


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 13, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> What you share your bed with describes your sexuality, not how you dress ;3
> Would be horrible if that were the case. The stereotype woukd expect me to only wear shirts, short pants and generally non-figure-emphasising clothing.
> And I do love my dresses!



No, the stereotype would be short hair, shoulders like a weight lifter, camo cargo pants and heavy combat boots.

and an attitude to match.

#Kampflesbe

forgive me *does the effeminate gay gesture*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 13, 2019)

I can't get the thought out of my head of Kimber's perfect ass in black leather jeans.

I blame @KD142000  '>w>


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 13, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> No, the stereotype would be short hair, shoulders like a weight lifter, camo cargo pants and heavy combat boots.
> 
> and an attitude to match.
> 
> ...


Horrifying, just like I said.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

We need to start a fashion show post what you are wearing right now and who ever gets the most likes wins


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I can't get the thought out of my head of Kimber's perfect ass in black leather jeans.
> 
> I blame @KD142000  '>w>


Same


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> We need to start a fashion show post what you are wearing right now and who ever gets the most likes wins


Well, I'm wearing a fleece scarf and a long black cardigan with a big ass hood

I assume I have @ClumsyWitch 's vote, right? <3


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 13, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Well, I'm wearing a fleece scarf and a long black cardigan with a big ass hood
> 
> I assume I have @ClumsyWitch 's vote, right? <3


Technically it's already over, but- _gives loud applause and cries tears of happiness in hipster_


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 13, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Technically it's already over, but- _gives loud applause and cries tears of happiness in hipster_


It was all over when I walked in ;3


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

Red shirt with a plad shirt over it with olive green cargo pants and combat boots


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 13, 2019)

We don't need *another* vote on looks. We've already had one. Can't we just agree that every sense of fashion has its merit, and tastes can't be debated on?


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 13, 2019)

Ayyyy....Long time no see, my fellow Gay Furs.

Everyone doing okay?

P.s. It's me @Stuff. You may remember me. Just under a new Account now  That's all.

_*PP..SS.. Everybody knows @ConorHyena is the smexiest man alive(No Homo).*_


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

NotACrow said:


> View attachment 75160
> Ayyyy....Long time no see, my fellow Gay Furs.
> 
> Everyone doing okay?
> ...


Yiu do realize where you are this is a land where no homo is useless IT IS FULL HOMO ALL THE TIME


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Yiu do realize where you are this is a land where no homo is useless IT IS FULL HOMO ALL THE TIME


*No Homo. Plz don't hurt me.*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

NotACrow said:


> *No Homo. Plz don't hurt me.*


You walk a thin line


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> You walk a thin line


How thin is it?

*Raises Eyebrows*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

NotACrow said:


> How thin is it?
> 
> *Raises Eyebrows*


Thin as those jank ass eyebrows


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Thin as those jank ass eyebrows


Nice.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

NotACrow said:


> Nice.


Thank you *bows with a smug ass look on my face*


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Thank you *bows with a smug ass look on my face*


UwU.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

NotACrow said:


> UwU.


UwU indeed


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

A sneeze is like a little orgasm for your face


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 13, 2019)

*Poses dramatically*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> *Poses dramatically*


* strikes equally as dramatic pose* pose off


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> * strikes equally as dramatic pose* pose off


*Poses even more dramatically* You wanna go?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> *Poses even more dramatically* You wanna go?


*Poses with a level of sass that no one had seen before* the real question is can you keep up with me?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 13, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> *Poses with a level of sass that no one had seen before* the real question is can you keep up with me?


*Poses like Giorno from JJBA part 5* Is that a threat?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 13, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> *Poses like Giorno from JJBA part 5* Is that a threat?


*Poses in a very gay manner with two .45s* Yas Queen!!!


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 14, 2019)

NotACrow said:


> _*PP..SS.. Everybody knows @ConorHyena is the smexiest man alive(No Homo).*_



While I thank you for this sentiment, I do believe that there are a pile of gay people out there who are very smexy as well, even more so.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Leeze (Nov 14, 2019)

So is iced coffee a year round thing or do you get a pass in the winter?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 14, 2019)

Leeze said:


> So is iced coffee a year round thing or do you get a pass in the winter?


I drink it year round


----------



## Leeze (Nov 14, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I drink it year round


I just can’t get in the mood for it when it’s like -5 out; maybe I’m bi after all :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 14, 2019)

Iced coffee is the best.


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 14, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> While I thank you for this sentiment, I do believe that there are a pile of gay people out there who are very smexy as well, even more so.


*No. You are the smexiest man alive.*


Infrarednexus said:


> Iced coffee is the best.


Nah, Iced Tea is better. _Get your facts straight._


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 14, 2019)

NotACrow said:


> *No. You are the smexiest man alive.*
> 
> Nah, Iced Tea is better. _Get your facts straight._


Careful son, thems is fightin words there >:V


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 14, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Careful son, thems is fightin words there >:V


*fighting words intensifies*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 14, 2019)

NotACrow said:


> *fighting words intensifies*


*Flips coffee table*

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 14, 2019)

**dodges*


Spoiler: dab











*


----------



## Leeze (Nov 14, 2019)

*throws a folding chair in a random direction*


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 14, 2019)

Leeze said:


> *throws a folding chair in a random direction*


Me:


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Iced coffee is the best.


Iced coffee is gay.
The only good drink is water from heaters.


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 15, 2019)

I propose the notion that iced coffee and iced tea are equally good.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 15, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> What you share your bed with describes your sexuality, not how you dress ;3
> Would be horrible if that were the case. The stereotype woukd expect me to only wear shirts, short pants and generally non-figure-emphasising clothing.
> And I do love my dresses!
> 
> ...




-Giggles- True. Welp I guess I fit into the spectrum somewhere.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Nov 15, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Iced coffee is gay.
> The only good drink is water from heaters.


I just had iced coffee with medicine a couple minutes ago.........  Its for attention def- OH SHINY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 15, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I just had iced coffee with medicine a couple minutes ago.........  Its for attention def- OH SHINY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 15, 2019)

Don't mind me, just an ace walking by


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 15, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Don't mind me, just an ace walking by


My boyfriend is ace. He showed me that I don't need sexual pleasure to have a deep and meaningful relationship. I love him the world over.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> My boyfriend is ace. He showed me that I don't need sexual pleasure to have a deep and meaningful relationship. I love him the world over.


Your boyfriend sounds lovely


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 16, 2019)

I’m so confused...


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 16, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I’m so confused...


Aren't we all


----------



## Joni (Nov 16, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I’m so confused...





Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Aren't we all



*confused noises*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 16, 2019)

Joni said:


> *confused noises*


*confused gay noises*


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 16, 2019)

How are my fellow gays doing? <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> How are my fellow gays doing? <3


Fabulous


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 16, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Fabulous


I’m fabulous with a bunch of birthday cake in my tummy <3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’m fabulous with a bunch of birthday cake in my tummy <3


Even though it's now the 17th over here...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 16, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Even though it's now the 17th over here...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


Thank you Minty!!! <3<3<3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 16, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Thank you Minty!!! <3<3<3


You had a good day?
(I'm assuming so, as there was cake!!!)


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 16, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> You had a good day?
> (I'm assuming so, as there was cake!!!)


More or less yeah, tried my darnest to have a good time even though my depression is worse than usual. Had some nice times with my dad today, smoking some cigars and just talking.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> I propose the notion that iced coffee and iced tea are equally good.


Iced coffee is blasphemy under most conditions.  Except to stave off caffeine withdrawal.


Skittles said:


> -Giggles- True. Welp I guess I fit into the spectrum somewhere.


Well, 18 letters left and we 1 more every two years, but I think we are close to a full alphabet

Asexual Bisexual Consexual Disexual Effeminate Fluid Gender-neutral Homo-/Hetero- Intersex...

Also, I believe, crossdressing is transgender (in a loose definition) in sexual alignment whereas transsexual is function of sexual assignment.  I could be wrong.
Further, it really makes no difference to me.  We're all human.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 16, 2019)

So i was talking with my friends about being gay earlier and i realized something being gay is the ownly thing in my life that i have not second guessed hours or days after and i would just like to thank all of you on this thread for just being cool and helping to make in my opinion is the best place on the internet to just be gay and talk about gay things with no drama or bullshit

Ps. Its my sisters birthday say happy birthday or your gay


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2019)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 16, 2019)

gay


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 16, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> gay


Mmmmmm yes very interesting indeed


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> gay


Yes but the real question is who's gayest?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yes but the real question is who's gayest?


Bye the looks of it it is ConorHyena


----------



## mustelidcreature (Nov 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> *eats gayonnaise*


I haven't been on this site for awhile what did I walk into






...is this vore


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2019)

Connor and KD for snazziest dressed.

And well, no one is quite sure what we walk into.  Just mind the piles in the road


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 16, 2019)

Gayonnaise said:


> I haven't been on this site for awhile what did I walk into
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's love. :V


----------



## mustelidcreature (Nov 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, it's love. :V


lol okay


----------



## Skittles (Nov 17, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Iced coffee is blasphemy under most conditions.  Except to stave off caffeine withdrawal.
> 
> Well, 18 letters left and we 1 more every two years, but I think we are close to a full alphabet
> 
> ...



Orite. Might want to just clarify my Sona does the crossdressing x3 I am pan though. As far as I interpret it. I like everything/anyone as long as it's a mutual feeling of attraction. :3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 17, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 17, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Orite. Might want to just clarify my Sona does the cross dressing x3 I am pan though. As far as I interpret it. I like everything/anyone as long as it's a mutual feeling of attraction. :3


That reminded me of this, lol.





Best was the hilts.


----------



## Joni (Nov 17, 2019)

AWOOOO


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 17, 2019)

On the spot question 

Best or gayest thing that happened today
GO!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 17, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> On the spot question
> 
> Best or gayest thing that happened today
> GO!!


I saw someone on the forum say tea is better than coffee.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I saw someone on the forum say tea is better than coffee.


Brits:


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 17, 2019)

Joni said:


> AWOOOO


*gay excitement*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 19, 2019)

Guess who’s single again


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 19, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Guess who’s single again


You?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 19, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> You?


That’s right bitches I’m forever alone as god intended because he needed a punching bag


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 19, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> That’s right bitches I’m forever alone as god intended because he needed a punching bag


What?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 19, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> What?


Idk man I’m confused and emotional so bear with me


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 20, 2019)

*peeks in*
a-are bi's allowed?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 20, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> *peeks in*
> a-are bi's allowed?


Sure are, Mr. Semi-ghey catto!


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Sure are, Mr. Semi-ghey catto!


So is @KimberVaile 's foxxx butt in here or what?  You bois need a good mascot!


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 20, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> So is @KimberVaile 's foxxx butt in here or what?  You bois need a good mascot!


What, is mine not good enough for you? 
Although I do want to see Kimber's bum...and perhaps spank it


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 20, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> So is @KimberVaile 's foxxx butt in here or what?  You bois need a good mascot!


We no need a mascot. We are our own mascots!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 20, 2019)

Somehow, I don't think Cutter Cat would make a good mascot. lol


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 20, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> What, is mine not good enough for you?
> Although I do want to see Kimber's bum...and perhaps spank it


Not sure.  I haven't met you before.


A Minty cheetah said:


> We no need a mascot. We are our own mascots!


Fair enough.  Where the cuss have you been lately, anyway?  You never come to LPW anymore!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 20, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Not sure.  I haven't met you before.
> 
> Fair enough.  Where the cuss have you been lately, anyway?  You never come to LPW anymore!


I've reduced my forum activity quite a bit recently...nothing to do with spending time with my bf. Honest!!!


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I've reduced my forum activity quite a bit recently...nothing to do with spending time with my bf. Honest!!!


He'd better be the goodest boi to my chee fren or this stupid cheeto will rip him apart


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 20, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> He'd better be the goodest boi to my chee fren or this stupid cheeto will rip him apart


He's the most adorable wolfo boi!!! He's too good for this world, and I feel super lucky that he chose me!


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> He's the most adorable wolfo boi!!! He's too good for this world, and I feel super lucky that he chose me!


I can attest to his good boi-ness. 
I can also say my own BF is too good for this world, as well :3


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 20, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Idk man I’m confused and emotional so bear with me


Its good sorry


A Minty cheetah said:


> He's the most adorable wolfo boi!!! He's too good for this world, and I feel super lucky that he chose me!





A Minty cheetah said:


> He's the most adorable wolfo boi!!! He's too good for this world, and I feel super lucky that he chose me!





KD142000 said:


> I can attest to his good boi-ness.
> I can also say my own BF is too good for this world, as well :3


They both sound lovely and im happy you both found someone


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 20, 2019)

@Gays'n'faggets


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 20, 2019)

I hate you too. Go and swallow that pipe of yours.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 20, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I hate you too. Go and swallow that pipe of yours.


I'm more than sure that you already have some experience in pipe swallowing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2019)

If you're gay and you know it, flap your cheeks.
If you're gay and you know it, flap your cheeks.
If you're gay and you know it and you really want to show it if you're gay and you know it, flap your cheeks .


Everyone can cringe now...


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 20, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you're gay and you know it, flap your cheeks.
> If you're gay and you know it, flap your cheeks.
> If you're gay and you know it and you really want to show it if you're gay and you know it, flap your cheeks .
> 
> ...


I would live a happy life if i never saw the quote "flap your cheeks" again


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2019)

I might have actually fractured my thumb typing that.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 20, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Its good sorry
> 
> 
> 
> They both sound lovely and im happy you both found someone


Why thank you 
There will surely be someone out there for you too - I'd lost all hope in ever finding someone, but it was worth the wait!!!


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> So is @KimberVaile 's foxxx butt in here or what?  You bois need a good mascot!


I am indeed! _Performs a ritualistic twerk_ And since I was summoned._ hands you a very informative pamphlet about gays_
I hope I was able to answer your questions.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 20, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I am indeed! _Performs a ritualistic twerk_ And since I was summoned._ hands you a very informative pamphlet about gays_
> I hope I was able to answer your questions.


Kimber's ass will show us the way.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Kimber's ass will show us the way.


 Like my ass, I tend to consider myself, _well rounded_.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 20, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Like my ass, I tend to consider myself, _well rounded_.


I too consider myself to be like my ass...unremarkable.


----------



## Joni (Nov 20, 2019)

ass?! >w>


----------



## Skittles (Nov 20, 2019)

Buttocks! O,...,O


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I too consider myself to be like my ass...unremarkable.


Is it as flat as my remark to you?


----------



## Skittles (Nov 20, 2019)

Are you having a showdown? Are they having a showdown? It's a showdown.

Shake that booty!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 20, 2019)

Butt battle! \ ( :0) /


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 20, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Are you having a showdown? Are they having a showdown? It's a showdown.
> 
> Shake that booty!



*joins the showdown and shakes his cute ass ringtail*


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2019)

I accept your challenge._ Engages in imperial ass _
Your derrieres no match for my buxom backside

hoy hoy.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 20, 2019)

All I want to do is zoom-a-zoom-zoom-zoom and a poom-poom
JUST SHAKE YA RUMP


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 20, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I accept your challenge._ Engages in imperial ass _
> Your derrieres or not match for my buxom backside
> 
> hoy hoy.


Also, I may not be as ghey as some of you, but I got ass for dayyyyzzzzzz boi


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 20, 2019)

I think we will need examples of all asses currently present in this comparison


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 20, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I think we will need examples of all asses currently present in this comparison


Wish I could, but my posterior is so rotund that even a picture of it exceeds the file size limit for most websites


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 20, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Wish I could, but my posterior is so rotund that even a picture of it exceeds the file size limit for most websites


Mmmmm I see.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 20, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Is it as flat as my remark to you?


Almost!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2019)

What even...is going on in here?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> What even...is going on in here?


No one knows


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> No one knows


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> What even...is going on in here?


Comparing each others gayness and trying to find out who's gayer. Even though it can hardly get gayer than _exclusively _being attracted to the opposite gender. Y'know, the usual~


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> What even...is going on in here?


Lots of ghey for no good reason


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 20, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Lots of ghey for no good reason


There's always a good reason for gay, I object!


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 20, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> There's always a good reason for gay, I object!


Eh?  There can be plenty of bad reasons for ghey and you know it, foxxx butt


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 20, 2019)

*Poses dramatically and then leaves*


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 20, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> *Poses dramatically and then leaves*


that was pretty ghey


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 20, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> What even...is going on in here?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Lots of ghey for no good reason



As if a reason were needed. ;3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 21, 2019)

B
U
T
T
S


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 21, 2019)

Its gay o'clock pray to your nearest thick booty


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 21, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Its gay o'clock pray to your nearest thick booty


*prays to @KimberVaile 's butt*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 21, 2019)

Guys help there’s something outside oh god what the fuck I’m too young to die


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Nov 21, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Guys help there’s something outside oh god what the fuck I’m too young to die


Wait nvm it’s just my cat


----------



## Joni (Nov 22, 2019)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Guys help there’s something outside oh god what the fuck I’m too young to die





Nate/Satsuki said:


> Wait nvm it’s just my cat


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

Joni said:


> View attachment 75655


smuDGE


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> *prays to @KimberVaile 's butt*




By the power vested in me, you are blessed with superior sass and attitude!


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> By the power vested in me, you are blessed with superior sass and attitude!


You're giving out superior sass when you should be giving out superior ass.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 22, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> You're giving out superior sass when you should be giving out superior ass.


All in favor of superior ass say UwU


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> All in favor of superior ass say UwU


*UwU*


----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm gayyyyyy uwu


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

Positron said:


> I'm gayyyyyy uwu


With that many Y's, you know he's _*extra *_ghey


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 22, 2019)

*offers a cocktail to all boys in this thread and winks whilst shaking leather-clad wolf butt*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> *offers a cocktail to all boys in this thread and winks whilst shaking leather-clad wolf butt*


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 22, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


Quoting Ross from Friends, right now...
"Y-o-u-'-r-e means YOU ARE"
"Y-o-u-r means YOUR"

Also, no bloody way, Sherlock...


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Quoting Ross from Friends, right now...
> "Y-o-u-'-r-e means YOU ARE"
> "Y-o-u-r means YOUR"
> 
> Also, no bloody way, Sherlock...


WOAH, you're gay?!?!

Never would have thunk it.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> WOAH, you're gay?!?!
> 
> Never would have thunk it.


I know, right?!
Mind blown!!

Not the only thing that'll be blown around here....ooh err.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I know, right?!
> Mind blown!!
> 
> Not the only thing that'll be blown around here....ooh err.


but you look so str... uh, well... never mind


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 22, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> but you look so str... uh, well... never mind


A guy wearing this much leather can't be straight.
Rule number one.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> A guy wearing this much leather can't be straight.
> Rule number one.


Or that spiked collar.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Or that spiked collar.


I would do so many unspeakable things to a cutie in a spiked collar


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Or that spiked collar.


That, too
Perfect for bois to grasp



SoL-JoS said:


> I would do so many unspeakable things to a cutie in a spiked collar


I'm ready.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> I would do so many unspeakable things to a cutie in a spiked collar


You're already half way gay then.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> You're already half way gay then.


Eh, 70/30 toward straight on the Kinsey scale, but that collar says hard switch and I can't say no to that


----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2019)

I am the gayest protogen in the galaxy uwu


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

Positron said:


> I am the gayest protogen in the galaxy uwu


What about @Infrarednexus ?


----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> What about @Infrarednexus ?


He is dragy, not protogen uwu


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

Positron said:


> He is dragy, not protogen uwu


But he's a robot thingy like you too


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

Positron said:


> He is dragy, not protogen uwu


A draggy that is gayer than your fuzzy calculator ass.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> A draggy that is gayer than your fuzzy calculator ass.


Hmm...fuzzy ass Protogen?
Or sexy cyborg draggy?

I'd do the draggy.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> A draggy that is gayer than your fuzzy calculator ass.


:O
Shots fired


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

So long as it is sufficiently gay, I approve.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 22, 2019)

A gay calculator is only gay if it cannot support the number '8008' or '58008'


----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> A draggy that is gayer than your fuzzy calculator ass.


1+1= it's on ya dinosaur with bat wings


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hmm...fuzzy ass Protogen?
> Or sexy cyborg draggy?
> 
> I'd do the draggy.


Huzzah! A man of quality!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

Positron said:


> 1+1= it's on ya dinosaur with bat wings


Least I have taste. A simple remote could turn your ass on.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

Speaking of turning on and asses. I do love a good rocket ride.


----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Least I have taste. A simple remote could turn your ass on.


Sounds like your jealous of how much fun I can have with just a remote uwu


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

Positron said:


> Sounds like your jealous of how much fun I can have with just a remote uwu


Bruh, you have no idea.


----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Hmm...fuzzy ass Protogen?
> Or sexy cyborg draggy?
> 
> I'd do the draggy.


I think youd change your mind if you saw the peach I pack~


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Speaking of turning on and asses. I do love a good rocket ride.


I have a good rocket.
It's part of the new British Aerospace program.
Launch a cup of tea into space and then have it crash and burn, destroying Norwich.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I have a good rocket.
> It's part of the new British Aerospace program.
> Launch a cup of tea into space and then have it crash and burn, destroying Norwich.


The American works similarly except we launch a cheeseburger. It's a national tradition.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I have a good rocket.
> It's part of the new British Aerospace program.
> Launch a cup of tea into space and then have it crash and burn, destroying Norwich.


Good rocket fuel often assists with the mission directive, I'm told.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Good rocket fuel often assists with the mission directive, I'm told.


Pity that it leaks upon stimulation.



Infrarednexus said:


> The American works similarly except we launch a cheeseburger. It's a national tradition.


That's one small step for burgers...one giant leap for burgerkind.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Pity that it leaks upon stimulation.



Fortunately, the rocket fuel doubles as a lubricating agent for tight situations.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

Oh my~


----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Fortunately, the rocket fuel doubles as a lubricating agent for tight situations.


It'll be a great fun with the right stuff uwu


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

Just this page specifically is the entire reason I joined this thread
The puns and innuendos are honestly priceless
then again, anything with @KimberVaile is a huge innuendo war and I can't get enough


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

All this talk of rocket science makes me want to suggest a furry space program. Think of the possibilities.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> All this talk of rocket science makes me want to suggest a furry space program. Think of the possibilities.


I know alot about exploring the unseen depths of the unknown myself. I mean, vulpines are experts on these things.


----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> All this talk of rocket science makes me want to suggest a furry space program. Think of the possibilities.


We should call it star fox uwu


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I know alot about exploring the unseen depths of the unknown myself.


Stop, my love for science can only get so strong.


----------



## Leeze (Nov 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> All this talk of rocket science makes me want to suggest a furry space program. Think of the possibilities.


SpaceXXX- what can zero gravity do for you?


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Positron (Nov 22, 2019)

Just think of all the new furs we'll meet, and the new things we'll see and taste uwu


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I know alot about exploring the unseen depths of the unknown myself. I mean, vulpines are experts on these things.


but not a lot about proper grammar, you twinky teenage butt
(Alot is not a word.  Alittle is not a word.  I hope I can help you with this if I say it enough times to stick in your but- I mean, brain)


Leeze said:


> SpaceXXX- what can zero gravity do for you?


Now that's something I can get... behind.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> but not a lot about proper grammar, you twinky teenage butt
> (Alot is not a word.  Alittle is not a word.  I hope I can help you with this if I say it enough times to stick in your but- I mean, brain)
> 
> Now that's something I can get... behind.



I weep for my fellow users of casual English.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I weep for my fellow users of casual English.


>casual English
>fellow
BECOME BETTER
IMPROVE YOURSELF
(then you can be a snobby writer like me)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 22, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> >casual English
> >fellow
> BECOME BETTER
> IMPROVE YOURSELF
> (then you can be a snobby writer like me)


Hey there, big boy. I don't think we've met before. UwU


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 22, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> >casual English
> >fellow
> BECOME BETTER
> IMPROVE YOURSELF
> (then you can be a snobby writer like me)


I save that for when I actually write. Relatable > always having perfect grammar.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey there, big boy. I don't think we've met before. UwU


He's not big, he's with child. You just had to go and hurt his feelings like that didn't you, Fluffy.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey there, big boy. I don't think we've met before. UwU


I've seen you around, cutie boi 


KimberVaile said:


> I save that for when I actually write. Relatable > always having perfect grammar.


You're right, but if there's something to improve about yourself, why not do it anyway?


Infrarednexus said:


> He's not big, he's with child. You just had to go and hurt his feelings like that didn't you, Fluffy.


200% more offended by that remark than what Fluffbutt could EVER post


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 22, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> I've seen you around, cutie boi
> 
> You're right, but if there's something to improve about yourself, why not do it anyway?
> 
> 200% more offended by that remark than what Fluffbutt could EVER post


You think I'm cyoot? ^w^
And, lol, I'm incapable of saying something offensive? owo


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 22, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> 200% more offended by that remark than what Fluffbutt could EVER post


I'm sorry, tubby cheetah

You are beautiful just the way nature made you.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Quoting Ross from Friends, right now...
> "Y-o-u-'-r-e means YOU ARE"
> "Y-o-u-r means YOUR"
> 
> Also, no bloody way, Sherlock...


It wasn't me that made this meme Watson but you seem to have sharp vision.


----------



## Positron (Nov 23, 2019)

*gay calculator noises*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 23, 2019)

Positron said:


> *gay calculator noises*


*annoyed poking*
Oi! Ye counting dix there or what?


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 23, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *annoyed poking*
> Oi! Ye counting dix there or what?


Ghey takes quite a bit of calculation
(and a bit of measuring to see if something will fit!)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2019)

If you really want to prove how gay you are change your sona to a sparkle dog. It's the gayest thing there is.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you really want to prove how gay you are change your sona to a sparkle dog. It's the gayest thing there is.


What's a sparkle dog?
Is it anything like a fluffdog, which is what @Joni is?


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you really want to prove how gay you are change your sona to a sparkle dog. It's the gayest thing there is.


Just looked that up.  It's horrifyingly ghey.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2019)

When you're this gay, you're untouchable.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> When you're this gay, you're untouchable.
> 
> View attachment 75694


has science gone too far?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 23, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> If you really want to prove how gay you are change your sona to a sparkle dog. It's the gayest thing there is.


Pff! Make the pink rabbit instead. I doubt there is anything faggotier than this!
*straights around*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 23, 2019)

*gheys about in rainbow*


----------



## Joni (Nov 23, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What's a sparkle dog?
> Is it anything like a fluffdog, which is what @Joni is?


*fluffy noises* ^w^


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 23, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Pff! Make the pink rabbit instead. I doubt there is anything faggotier than this!
> *straights around*





https://imgur.com/B85c8dO


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 23, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> https://imgur.com/B85c8dO


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 23, 2019)

NEW GAY TERM! Mature gay its not like normal gay for normal gay is like when you see a cute/hot man you like "Omg i want to get down on my knees for you." But like Mature gay is like "Omg i want to spend my life with you and live peacefully in a little house with you forever." You know?


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 23, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> NEW GAY TERM! Mature gay its not like normal gay for normal gay is like when you see a cute/hot man you like "Omg i want to get down on my knees for you." But like Mature gay is like "Omg i want to spend my life with you and live peacefully in a little house with you forever." You know?


That's just extreme infatuation bordering on the point of dangerous romanticism.  I would argue that it's much less mature than simple and shallow infatuation.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 23, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> That's just extreme infatuation bordering on the point of dangerous romanticism.  I would argue that it's much less mature than simple and shallow infatuation.


Ok that went the wrong way than I wanted it to but I see you.

Well shit now i feel shity about my idea.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 23, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Ok that went the wrong way than I wanted it to but I see you.
> 
> Well shit now i feel shity about my idea.


I mean, I get what you were trying to say.  Maybe I'm a bit too much of a realist.  You have your heart in the right place, but it would be wise to be careful with it because there are a LOT of heartbreakers out there and one needs to protect oneself.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 23, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> I mean, I get what you were trying to say.  Maybe I'm a bit too much of a realist.  You have your heart in the right place, but it would be wise to be careful with it because there are a LOT of heartbreakers out there and one needs to protect oneself.


Oh don't you worry about me i have been dumped two times i can protect myself plenty well i just thought it was a interesting idea that popped into my head


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 23, 2019)

Well, one thing I'm sure about is that you can't expect everything to go as planned. I'm not saying you should worry about everything, but don't be too upset if something goes wrong.

I've made the mistake of taking my feelings for someone way too seriously, when I actually should have had more realistic expectations. 
In the end, my dumb feelings didn't matter. My plans got lost in the dark, somewhere inside my head, and now I feel ashamed of that phase.

Anyways, moral of the story, don't get too attached to anything because the future could be anything and the past is dead.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 23, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Well, one thing I'm sure about is that you can't expect everything to go as planned. I'm not saying you should worry about everything, but don't be too upset if something goes wrong.
> 
> I've made the mistake of taking my feelings for someone way too seriously, when I actually should have had more realistic expectations.
> In the end, my dumb feelings didn't matter. My plans got lost in the dark, somewhere inside my head, and now I feel ashamed of that phase.
> ...


I've tryed to explain this to people in need but they never understand it. They never understand that the past is dead


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 23, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I've tryed to explain this to people in need but they never understand it. They never understand that the past is dead


Exactly. 
If you want to go back, you can try, but all you're gonna find is smoke and mirrors. Just a blurry illusion that tries to resemble something that once was real, or so you think.


----------



## Joni (Nov 24, 2019)

Metalix said:


> art just.... art...?


GAAAAAY!!


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey i'm queer!
My music teacher who is also gay (wuman) turned me queer
( but i hate her now and her kid looks likes the steve buscemi boy )


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 29, 2019)

BubbaDuckChanchi said:


> Hey i'm queer!
> My music teacher who is also gay (wuman) turned me queer
> ( but i hate her now and her kid looks likes the steve buscemi boy )


Hi nice to meet you


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

nice to meat you too sir!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

BubbaDuckChanchi said:


> nice to meat you too sir!


Hihi! Gay foxy here!


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

Hewwo FluffyShutterbug!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

BubbaDuckChanchi said:


> Hewwo FluffyShutterbug!


You can just call me Jamie. ^W^


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hihi! Gay foxy here!


I see you're getting into the holiday spirit! I fully expect a full list of  lewd Christmas puns in the coming week.


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

nice to meet you jamie!,how's your day going?


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 29, 2019)

Jingle balls, jingle balls,
Hot dog just above.
Gayos are a merry bunch,
And boys I sure do love.


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

i wish i could think of a pun but all i can think about is "don't eat the yellow snow"


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

BubbaDuckChanchi said:


> nice to meet you jamie!,how's your day going?


It's going ok.


KD142000 said:


> Jingle balls, jingle balls,
> Hot dog just above.
> Gayos are a merry bunch,
> And boys I sure do love.


Hangs some mistletoe on my tail.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Jingle balls, jingle balls,
> Hot dog just above.
> Gayos are a merry bunch,
> And boys I sure do love.


I hope I get to meet Santa and witness his bulging sack, Santa always came across as a bear anyways.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It's going ok.
> 
> Hangs some mistletoe on my tail.


Asking me to kiss your rear? How rude!!!

Hang it on a belt


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 29, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I hope I get to meet Santa and witness his bulging sack, Santa always came across as a bear anyways.


I know he's coming up my chimney this year.


Yes. Up, not down


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 29, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I hope I get to meet Santa and witness his bulging sack, Santa always came across as a bear anyways.


I 'wrestle' bears for breakfast.
This year, a certain wolf is going to deliver the 'gifts'...and there will be no 'returning'.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh yeah. Gotta have a nice candy cane to suck on during the festive period too


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I hope I get to meet Santa and witness his bulging sack, Santa always came across as a bear anyways.


Naaah, I'd rather meet Rudolph. He's a twink boi. UwU


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Naaah, I'd rather meet Rudolph. He's a twink boi. UwU


You can guide my sleigh any time, lover boi


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Naaah, I'd rather meet Rudolph. He's a twink boi. UwU


One of my favourite 'customers', Rudolph.
His nose is not the only thing that's red.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> One of my favourite 'customers', Rudolph.
> His nose is not the only thing that's red.


Heh. I'm more of a 'prancer'


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Heh. I'm more of a 'prancer'


What about Cupid or Vixen? Wouldn't they be fembois? UwU


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What about Cupid or Vixen? Wouldn't they be fembois? UwU


I reckon Dasher would be a rather 'dashing' gentlemanly top...


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

His nose is not the only thing that's red.[/QUOTE]
 Is the red beans coursing through is veins it?


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

R e d  B e a n s


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 29, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I reckon Dasher would be a rather 'dashing' gentlemanly top...


I shall have to test that theory...
He'd better have a decent playroom or I'll be leaving a bad review.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 29, 2019)

Independent Gayo Reviews of all the reindeer
Dasher- Rough and ready
Dancer- A perfectionist, demanding too much
Prancer- So gay, it hurts
Vixen- Total wolf-bait and a femboi snack
Comet- Fast experiences
Cupid- Femboi
Donner- The butch one who pretends he doesn't like bottoming
Blitzen- Hottie switch who's tons of fun
Rudolph- In twink heaven if you get him to lead your sleigh


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Independent Gayo Reviews of all the reindeer
> Dasher- Rough and ready
> Dancer- A perfectionist, demanding too much
> Prancer- So gay, it hurts
> ...


First one that gets to sleep with all 9 wins!


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> First one that gets to sleep with all 9 wins!


Still have to catch Comet...
Once I do, I'll have won.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Independent Gayo Reviews of all the reindeer
> Dasher- Rough and ready
> Dancer- A perfectionist, demanding too much
> Prancer- So gay, it hurts
> ...


Somewhere in the depths of FA, someone has written a erotic fictional story of Santa's reindeer having spicy gay relations with each other.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 29, 2019)

This thread got pretty OwO


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes it did,yes it did.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Somewhere in the depths of FA, someone has written a erotic fictional story of Santa's reindeer having spicy gay relations with each other.


It's the internet. 

(What am I even doing here?) ._.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

Are rabbits the gayest fursona species?


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey everyone. First time on this thread. Heart is kinda pounding actually but here goes, gonna join in what seems like a really fun thread. Nice to see so many familiar faces actually! So..hi!

Ohh and sorry to interrupt


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm back! Did I miss anything important?



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Are rabbits the gayest fursona species?


Probably yes. If I wanted a bottom, I'd look for a rabbit. It doesn't get much better than that.
They're super cute, kinda girly, and they love to fuc..
Cuddle*, *they love to cuddle!


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Nov 29, 2019)

Here's a drawing of my charater and my teacher i made a long time ago


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Independent Gayo Reviews of all the reindeer
> Dasher- Rough and ready
> Dancer- A perfectionist, demanding too much
> Prancer- So gay, it hurts
> ...


I've said it before and I'll say it again. I LOVE THIS PLACE!! I come here to restore all the gay energy I need to live.

Ps. Dibs on Dasher It might be cold outside but its nice and warm in me.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Are rabbits the gayest fursona species?



Naw, dogs and wolves tend to have their gay on 24/7 lol


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 29, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Naw, dogs and wolves tend to have their gay on 24/7 lol


Facts....


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 29, 2019)

I thought vulpines were the gayest fursona species.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 29, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Naw, dogs and wolves tend to have their gay on 24/7 lol


Not quite a wolf but can confirm gay is on 24/7


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 29, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I thought vulpines were the gayest fursona species.


I've never heard of that species do you have examples?


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 29, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> Facts....



Yeah, I mean I don't see really many straight wolves or dogs sonas/ocs in the furry fandom. More often than not dogs and wolves tend to be the ones with the most muscles and tend to be the most gay out of all the other animals for some reason from my experience.

Seen a couple of gay tiger/lion and bear sona/ocs here and there though. Just not as much as dogs and wolves.


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 29, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Yeah, I mean I don't see really many straight wolves or dogs sonas/ocs in the furry fandom. More often than not dogs and wolves tend to be the ones with the most muscles and tend to be the most gay out of all the other animals for some reason from my experience.
> 
> Seen a couple of gay tiger/lion and bear sona/ocs here and there though. Just not as much as dogs and wolves.



I’m Bi and I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I've never heard of that species do you have examples?


Foxes. Vulpines are foxes. Like moi. UwU


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxes. Vulpines are foxes. Like moi. UwU


And they are ADORABLE


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxes. Vulpines are foxes. Like moi. UwU


Ohhhh. Cool cool. Love foxes


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Ohhhh. Cool cool. Love foxes


Swishes my tail fabulously


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 29, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> I’m Bi and I absolutely agree with you.



Hi Bi, I'm Raffles lol. Joking aside, I'm also bi lol


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 29, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Hi Bi, I'm Raffles lol. Joking aside, I'm also bi lol


Ok ok Raffles LoL. I’m Ace nice to meet ya!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Swishes my tail fabulously


Hell yeah tail swishing!


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Swishes my tail fabulously



Fabulous to be sure!


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 29, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> Ok ok Raffles LoL. I’m Ace nice to meet ya!



The pleasure is all mine I assure you *Pets head* lol


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 29, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> The pleasure is all mine I assure you *Pets head* lol


Hehe *likes the head pets*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 29, 2019)

I feel like someone might need this so take it. Now you might ask what "it" is the "it" is love. I send my love from Canada. Now take it take my cold maple flavored love.
Take the good Canadian gay vibes and run with it make someone feel good.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 29, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> I thought vulpines were the gayest fursona species.


Of course they are. I am an elite gay warrior; I owe my success in homosexuality to my species heritage.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 29, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Of course they are. I am an elite gay warrior; I owe my success in homosexuality to my species heritage.


How come I don't see more foxy fembois, then? 
(Am I not looking hard enough?)


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How come I don't see more foxy fembois, then?
> (Am I not looking hard enough?)


Only the most talented gaylords can ascend to the higher form known as femboy fox. Like a super Sayain but for gay furries. 
You're speaking to a master femboy fox after all, trained in all levels of homosexual fighting techniques.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 30, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Only the most talented gaylords can ascend to the higher form known as femboy fox. Like a super Sayain but for gay furries.
> You're speaking to a master femboy fox after all, trained in all levels of homosexual fighting techniques.


I'm a femboi, too. I uh, just happen to be rather buxom. owo


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

*Steps into the conversation for first time*

Well... there's literally 60 pages worth of data to analyze...
Um.. I'm Victor, don't have a fursona yet so I'm not really sure how relevant I may be on here but I am curious to learn more about them.
Any sources I could be directed towards, maybe some backgrounds on your characters and what made you choose them?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> *Steps into the conversation for first time*
> 
> Well... there's literally 60 pages worth of data to analyze...
> Um.. I'm Victor, don't have a fursona yet so I'm not really sure how relevant I may be on here but I am curious to learn more about them.
> Any sources I could be directed towards, maybe some backgrounds on your characters and what made you choose them?


Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy
Be a foxy


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Be a foxy
> Be a foxy
> Be a foxy
> Be a foxy
> ...



Ha ha Foxy Roxy?
I was looking into Coyotes for some reason, foxies are cute though too


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Ha ha Foxy Roxy?
> I was looking into Coyotes for some reason, foxies are cute though too


Nuu! Be a foxy!


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Nuu! Be a foxy!



Awe, it's hard to argue such a cute pic.
If I go foxy, it would probably be: Fennec Fox.

How can argue how cute:


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 30, 2019)

https://imgur.com/lKUNTYk


Also, foxes are legit the gheyest furries ever


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> https://imgur.com/lKUNTYk
> 
> 
> Also, foxes are legit the gheyest furries ever



If only you'd met me in real life, then you'd wonder if I really was gay. I don't think I fit the lifestyle... I dress weird? I also talk normal, so there's nothing wrong there. Oh and don't ask me about how to cook or what kind of accessories you need because my opinion doesn't count. It sucks in the nicest way possible lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> If only you'd met me in real life, then you'd wonder if I really was gay. I don't think I fit the lifestyle... I dress weird? I also talk normal, so there's nothing wrong there. Oh and don't ask me about how to cook or what kind of accessories you need because my opinion doesn't count. It sucks in the nicest way possible lol


Lol, there's no right or way to be gay.
Well, you have to like dicks, but that's about it, lol.
But, in any case, you probably couldn't tell that I'm a "typical" gay either. I look like a gamer. I'm fat, wear boring clothes, have long hair and a beard and talk kinda quietly.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 30, 2019)

I don't think I count.  I'm 1.5/6 on the Kinsey scale, so mostly straight, but then again, I've been out of the scene for quite a while, so I'm not entirely sure anymore.


----------



## Trndsttr (Nov 30, 2019)

well hi im here now uh
im panromantic and trans ftm but i dont fucking look like it


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 30, 2019)

Trndsttr said:


> well hi im here now uh
> im panromantic and trans ftm but i dont fucking look like it


Hi there!
I'm a genderfluid foxxo.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Ha ha Foxy Roxy?
> I was looking into Coyotes for some reason, foxies are cute though too


 Yotie Yote - is *the way*.... Mr. Schizo.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 30, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Only the most talented gaylords can ascend to the higher form known as femboy fox. Feminine fox. Like a super Sayain but for gay furries.


Right you are. And luckily, I have made it through that ascension quite easily~


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 30, 2019)

Jesus, did LPW found an opponent?


----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2019)

-Pan Squirlf noises-


----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Jesus, did LPW found an opponent?



Never.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 30, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Right you are. And luckily, I have made it through that ascension quite easily~


I am told the lesbian branch of homosexuality has their own skill tree entirely. For the gaylord meta is that vast and powerful.


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> *Steps into the conversation for first time*
> 
> Well... there's literally 60 pages worth of data to analyze...
> Um.. I'm Victor, don't have a fursona yet so I'm not really sure how relevant I may be on here but I am curious to learn more about them.
> Any sources I could be directed towards, maybe some backgrounds on your characters and what made you choose them?


LoL first hello! this is my first day on this thread as well but not on the forums. Took me a minute to find my way here.

As for my sona choice? Was inevitable I think. If you have time give a read below!

“Ace” was my K-9 Partner back when I was a Cop. She was a Dutch Shepherd, a natural at tracking, and had a nose that could detect narcs from outside my patrol car. She was my best friend. She went everywhere with Daddy and nobody else could tell her what to do. Partly because she’d look at them like “da fuk are you?” And partly because I spoke to her in Dutch commands  so she didn’t know what the English words for most things meant anyway! Once she got old my department tried retiring her. I told them “you retire my dog you retire me because I’m not getting a new partner” ...so they pretty much fired me for insubordination.

Anywhoskers that’s the story of my sona! I try and be my normal, good natured self at all times. Having my best friend as my sona keeps me the honest and kind hearted man I am IRL even though my new job (firefighter) does its damndest to make me jaded and grouchy.

Hope this has helped!


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 30, 2019)

Ohh shiz sorry! Didn’t realize I was butting in on a conversation LOL please continue!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 30, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I am told the lesbian branch of homosexuality has their own skill tree entirely. For the gaylord meta is that vast and powerful.


We have our own skilltree indeed, even with the butch branch. Somebody fucked up the balancing on that one, hasn't seen a proper patch in over 40-50 years I would say. Just tell all people trying to invest into that branch to go with the classic lesbian route instead before their waste their skills points on something that's more practical.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 30, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> We have our own skilltree indeed, even with the butch branch. Somebody fucked up the balancing on that one, hasn't seen a proper patch in over 40-50 years I would say. Just tell all people trying to invest into that branch to go with the classic lesbian route instead before their waste their skills points on something that's more practical.


And I am sitting here, mastering Straight tree since the very beginning. 
New dlc classes have flashy skills but nothing beats what what was tried and balanced.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 30, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> I'm 1.5/6 on the Kinsey scale


My result on this scale is "neither heterosexual nor homosexual".
But since the test is lacking ace replies, it isn't really accurate for me ^^

For my "sexual part", it's pretty clear for me what I am.
For my "romantic part" though... Oh boy, I don't even understand myself there ^^


----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2019)

I dual classed. Best of both worlds~


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> And I am sitting here, mastering Straight tree since the very beginning.
> New dlc classes have flashy skills but nothing beats what what was tried and balanced.


That's the problem with DLC.  All flash, no new substance.

13 years of marriage taught me all that flash and pomp really is kind of worthless in the end, gay or straight, but may be good for dating.  Everything kind of works out and the little flaws are the best flaws in love.  Whole new skill trees for others to look at and complain about: emotions, individuality vs duality, parenting, honesty vs integrity, what if...


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol, there's no right or way to be gay.
> Well, you have to like dicks, but that's about it, lol.
> But, in any case, you probably couldn't tell that I'm a "typical" gay either. I look like a gamer. I'm fat, wear boring clothes, have long hair and a beard and talk kinda quietly.



That I wouldn't have guessed so I guess you're right, can't argue with logic ha ha

Can't say I'm good at gaming but I am recently playing Detroit become human and also started hitting the gym since August as a way to stay healthy. Made some good progress, lost 4 pant sizes and became a size medium shirt vs large.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I dual classed. Best of both worlds~



What do you mean?


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> That's the problem with DLC.  All flash, no new substance.
> 
> 13 years of marriage taught me all that flash and pomp really is kind of worthless in the end, gay or straight, but may be good for dating.  Everything kind of works out and the little flaws are the best flaws in love.  Whole new skill trees for others to look at and complain about: emotions, individuality vs duality, parenting, honesty vs integrity, what if...



Life is messy and complicated, I agree that regardless of orientation there's always that mixed bad situation. In my case my ex husband and I were similar in some thing but completely different in others. 

I want kids, he doesn't. I want to pursue a fuffiling career, he has a criminal background record preventing him from working. I want to work, he wants to travel. I don't smoke, he does
 Etc...


----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> What do you mean?



I am pan~ I don't really care for gender, more the relationship.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 30, 2019)

See I spent all my gay points on the defensive side of the tree. I did this because my town is a very bad place to be gay a good part of the town's people don't like that concept. So by going into the defensive part of the tree I can ues the skill "Threaten With A Good Time" This is a very useful skill when you are confronted with hate because when you use the skill all you do is be extremely homosexual towards your attacker and like 90% of the time it works. For male's just tell them your "Going to suck them so good that they won't be able to go back to women." For girl's just do the stereotypical gay voice and walk very femininely with or to them and talk very fast about all the hot men you do or have seen. Like i said it works 90% of the time so have a backup plan.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> That I wouldn't have guessed so I guess you're right, can't argue with logic ha ha
> 
> Can't say I'm good at gaming but I am recently playing Detroit become human and also started hitting the gym since August as a way to stay healthy. Made some good progress, lost 4 pant sizes and became a size medium shirt vs large.


Nice man! I weigh 291 but I'm trying to get that down so far i have cut almost all sugar out of my life and I've hade to make two new holes in my belt because of what i lost 20 pounds and counting.

Ps.my belt came with no holes for some reason

Pps. I'm not like "never leave my bed" fat i mean i am fat but I'm more dense than fat you know what i mean?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Nice man! I weigh 291 but I'm trying to get that down so far i have cut almost all sugar out of my life and I've hade to make two new holes in my belt because of what i lost 20 pounds and counting.
> 
> Ps.my belt came with no holes for some reason
> 
> Pps. I'm not like "never leave my bed" fat i mean i am fat but I'm more dense than fat you know what i mean?


Grats on losing the weight!

Lol, I put points in camouflage - find a guy and hang around them.  God I hated the 90s and early 2000s.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I am pan~ I don't really care for gender, more the relationship.



That's awesome


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Grats on losing the weight!
> 
> Lol, I put points in camouflage - find a guy and hang around them.  God I hated the 90s and early 2000s.



Thank you I actually don't remember much of my mid 90s and 2000s endeavour. Guess I was too focused on what I wanted to be in the future that I didn't appreciate my surroundings much.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> See I spent all my gay points on the defensive side of the tree. I did this because my town is a very bad place to be gay a good part of the town's people don't like that concept. So by going into the defensive part of the tree I can ues the skill "Threaten With A Good Time" This is a very useful skill when you are confronted with hate because when you use the skill all you do is be extremely homosexual towards your attacker and like 90% of the time it works. For male's just tell them your "Going to suck them so good that they won't be able to go back to women." For girl's just do the stereotypical gay voice and walk very femininely with or to them and talk very fast about all the hot men you do or have seen. Like i said it works 90% of the time so have a backup plan.




Not going to lie.. If someone went up to me and just started touching my back/shoulders or even remotely attempted to flirt, I would not be happy.

I mean, id be polite but at the same time I'd be getting very nervous and scratching the back of my head during the whole conversation because I'd feel very shy towards what's happening.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Nice man! I weigh 291 but I'm trying to get that down so far i have cut almost all sugar out of my life and I've hade to make two new holes in my belt because of what i lost 20 pounds and counting.
> 
> Ps.my belt came with no holes for some reason
> 
> Pps. I'm not like "never leave my bed" fat i mean i am fat but I'm more dense than fat you know what i mean?




Congratulations on the weight loss, I wish you much success in your journey towards better health. The biggest tip I can provide is cutting away sodas. 

Roughly a couple years ago I started drinking water as a substitute and it's helped, I've always started hitting the gym but that was mainly because I was going through a rough patch in life and that helped a lot by focusing on muscle building and cardio. Even have a Fitbit if you're interested in joining some challenges.

Like front belly fat or the type of far where it's proportioned out.


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 30, 2019)

Fox fursona: exists
Everyone: why are you gay?


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> LoL first hello! this is my first day on this thread as well but not on the forums. Took me a minute to find my way here.
> 
> As for my sona choice? Was inevitable I think. If you have time give a read below!
> 
> ...



Wow that's a wonderful background on your fursona. I'm happy she was given such an awesome partner like you on the force.

How is she doing today? I bet you two going on hikes and just appreciating each other's company 

Thank you for the welcome and thank you for saving lives. Being both a cop and firefighters are demanding work, I don't blame you for being a little grouchy at times. It's justified *smiles*


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Fox fursona: exists
> Everyone: why are you gay?



Reminds me of the attached lol


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Not going to lie.. If someone went up to me and just started touching my back/shoulders or even remotely attempted to flirt, I would not be happy.
> 
> I mean, id be polite but at the same time I'd be getting very nervous and scratching the back of my head during the whole conversation because I'd feel very shy towards what's happening.


We're not talking touching im not touching a hostile stranger.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> We're not talking touching im not touching a hostile stranger.



Lol I took it to far, I was thinking of work and their massage therapists that come over while typing. Took it out of context.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Lol I took it to far, I was thinking of work and their massage therapists that come over while typing. Took it out of context.


Oh. Ok.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Oh. Ok.



Sorry, I usually stay focused but other times.. well.. that ha ha *scratches the back of his head playing it cool* but seriously, I didn't think someone would be straight forward touching someone else unless asked. I'm just weird I guess.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 30, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> Sorry, I usually stay focused but other times.. well.. that ha ha *scratches the back of his head playing it cool* but seriously, I didn't think someone would be straight forward touching someone else unless asked. I'm just weird I guess.


Its good we all lose focus sometimes. But yeah I will try to make my attacker as uncomfortable as possible but i won't touch them.


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 30, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Its good we all lose focus sometimes. But yeah I will try to make my attacker as uncomfortable as possible but i won't touch them.



If anyone DID make the stupid mistake of “attacking me” it would be....unfortunate for them. I guess I spend my “points” on defense by way of aggressive offense if that makes sense? But that’s been over, and due to, a 12 year career of first busting heads, and now fixing the boo boos. Since being Bi is a very recent discovery for me, I kind of really don’t appear outwardly so. An IF someone did flirt with me, guess I’m so jaded that I probably would think they are joking with me so I wouldn’t notice. 

And congrats on your weight loss as well! I too have started the journey a couple of months ago. WAS 265 (admittedly some decent muscle) but I’m down to 225. Went from a 40 waist to a 36, XL shirt to a baggy Large shirt. My Chief is pissed cause now he has to order me new uniforms cause I look like I’m wearing my Dads uniform LoL.

As for Ace, dear @PolarSchizo , she passed away a couple of years ago. But yes her and Daddy went on lots of hikes, lake swims, truck rides, all the stuff she loved in her retirement.

And to all. I apologize for talking about and relating myself to my work so much. I promise I don’t do it to gloat! It’s really really engrained in the fabric of who I am. I don’t do t for “thanks” either. I do it because it’s all I know and all I ever want to do. So again you all have my sincere apologies for being so “in yo face” about it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> And to all. I apologize for talking about and relating myself to my work so much. I promise I don’t do it to gloat! It’s really really engrained in the fabric of who I am. I don’t do t for “thanks” either. I do it because it’s all I know and all I ever want to do. So again you all have my sincere apologies for being so “in yo face” about it.


I'm military and love my job as well.  Totally understand as I have a habit of doing the same!


----------



## Skittles (Nov 30, 2019)

It's fine! I love hearing about folks all over the world~ Currently decorating our apartment for jul \0/ But I have a problem!

I don't know what I want for Christmas..


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 30, 2019)

Monopoly is a communist game. All the power is in the hands of 2 to 4 people, and they all start with the same amount of money.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Monopoly is a communist game. All the power is in the hands of 2 to 4 people, and they all start with the same amount of money.



Last time I played monopoly, my husband was pretty upset.
Mainly because he has a competitive spirit and I really disliked that about him so...

When his brother and his wife challenged my husband and I.
My natural decision was to purchase land to all 4 corners of the game and hold it hostage, then I sold those properties to his brother for cheap.

Although he wasn't happy that I made a 'dumb' move, I would argue it has excellent motives because a) the games takes too long and b) I really dislike monopoly.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> If anyone DID make the stupid mistake of “attacking me” it would be....unfortunate for them. I guess I spend my “points” on defense by way of aggressive offense if that makes sense? But that’s been over, and due to, a 12 year career of first busting heads, and now fixing the boo boos. Since being Bi is a very recent discovery for me, I kind of really don’t appear outwardly so. An IF someone did flirt with me, guess I’m so jaded that I probably would think they are joking with me so I wouldn’t notice.



Ah, to be young and oblivious. That's literally me, I wouldn't have noticed much except feel awkward around that person and maybe avoid them in the future. I won't be rude though, just politely ask to leave or i'll leave.




Ace412 said:


> And congrats on your weight loss as well! I too have started the journey a couple of months ago. WAS 265 (admittedly some decent muscle) but I’m down to 225. Went from a 40 waist to a 36, XL shirt to a baggy Large shirt. My Chief is pissed cause now he has to order me new uniforms cause I look like I’m wearing my Dads uniform LoL.



That's amazing progress, the waist is always a bitch to lose imo. I have a little belly but I've noticed it's gone down as well. Started at 220lbs back in July and it's now December where I sit at 189lbs. Going to the gym has helped a lot, it's kept me focused and also helped with relieving stress. Muscle building isn't usually my main focus but it is something I try to incorporate (shoulders for example and a little bit of the belly.)

To be honest, If it wasn't for a gym buddie of mine to motivate me to purchase new clothes for Thanksgiving. I would've probably still worn my baggy size 40 pants and not pursue new pants that fit me more appropriately. The same would've applied to shirts (Large rather than Medium) and new shoes (dirty vs new.)

Oh my gosh, that would literally be intriguing. I hate buying new clothes, too much money spent LOL




Ace412 said:


> As for Ace, dear @PolarSchizo , she passed away a couple of years ago. But yes her and Daddy went on lots of hikes, lake swims, truck rides, all the stuff she loved in her retirement.
> 
> And to all. I apologize for talking about and relating myself to my work so much. I promise I don’t do it to gloat! It’s really really engrained in the fabric of who I am. I don’t do t for “thanks” either. I do it because it’s all I know and all I ever want to do. So again you all have my sincere apologies for being so “in yo face” about it.



My condolences for your loss, I bet she meant a lot to you from what you've shared. But I'm glad you provided her the best life possible. My husband was diagnosed with schizophrenia late last year (around june) and when he got out I took him to our local humane society to buy him a pet.

I figured, I'll be working still and he may still want to be at home but I was worried he may want to hurt himself or feel lonely so it was logical to buy him a pet. Well.. fast forward to July, we've separated (not sure if we're going to get back together) and he occasionally messages me pics of the dog and tells me that Chewy has been his best friend throughout his journey and he also shares that Chewy goes with him wherever he goes (stores, restaurants, trips, etc..) so in some way, I am happy that he's not completely alone.




Ace412 said:


> And to all. I apologize for talking about and relating myself to my work so much. I promise I don’t do it to gloat! It’s really really engrained in the fabric of who I am. I don’t do t for “thanks” either. I do it because it’s all I know and all I ever want to do. So again you all have my sincere apologies for being so “in yo face” about it.



I think it's great to talk about yourself a bit. I didn't know much about you, but from what you've shared you sound like an amazing person and I am happy to have met you. Perhaps we can continue to be friends now and in the future, I would love to hear more about Ace and her adventures through life.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 30, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> If anyone DID make the stupid mistake of “attacking me” it would be....unfortunate for them.


Lol same.  I may only be 5'6", but I have an excellent gun and am trained and certified by the state of GA to use it.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Lol same.  I may only be 5'6", but I have an excellent gun and am trained and certified by the state of GA to use it.



My roommate tried teaching me on using his gun, we have one at home for protection reasons but he's certified to use it and I'm just wishing the situation never happens where I'll be forced to. But I do know the basic principals, from what he showed me. Even taught me a little trick on where I'll be safer if someone where to attack and I was hiding behind a closed door in the room.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 30, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Monopoly is a communist game. All the power is in the hands of 2 to 4 people, and they all start with the same amount of money.


I have never lost a game of Monopoly in my life its a very fun game.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 30, 2019)

Skittles said:


> It's fine! I love hearing about folks all over the world~ Currently decorating our apartment for jul \0/ But I have a problem!
> 
> I don't know what I want for Christmas..


I always ask for two front teeth.


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 30, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I always ask for two front teeth.


I once asked my parents for a Wii and they got me the crappy offbrand one.
Nowadays, anything that isn't socks or another shirt is good enough for me I guess


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Lol same.  I may only be 5'6", but I have an excellent gun and am trained and certified by the state of GA to use it.



I am six foot and really good at tickling. >:}


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I am six foot and really good at tickling. >:}



I'm 5ft 10in myself LOL


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 30, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I dual classed. Best of both worlds~


Jack of all gentials, master of none.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Jack of all gentials, master of none.



Master of bum*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Nov 30, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Lol same.  I may only be 5'6", but I have an excellent gun and am trained and certified by the state of GA to use it.


I'm 6'2" and can shoot ambidextrously that's the only thing I can do with both my hands.


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 30, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I always ask for two front teeth.



Think ima ask for another gun....won’t get it, but I can always ask! I did one year and some smart butt got me a water gun...in a REAL GUN CASE 

Was hella funny but heart breaking at the same time.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 30, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> Think ima ask for another gun....won’t get it, but I can always ask! I did one year and some smart butt got me a water gun...in a REAL GUN CASE
> 
> Was hella funny but heart breaking at the same time.


Did you shoot them with it?  I certainly would have.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 30, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> I once asked my parents for a Wii and they got me the crappy offbrand one.
> Nowadays, anything that isn't socks or another shirt is good enough for me I guess


----------



## Ace412 (Nov 30, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Did you shoot them with it?  I certainly would have.



I ABSOLUTELY did! Hehe


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 30, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


What a story, Mark.


----------



## Licari (Nov 30, 2019)

If you Bi do that count?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I am six foot and really good at tickling. >:}



YOU STAY AWAY FROM ME

*ticklish woofy is ticklish*


----------



## SoL-JoS (Nov 30, 2019)

Licari said:


> If you Bi do that count?


Yes!  Otherwise, I wouldn't be here


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 30, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> I ABSOLUTELY did! Hehe


Screw my classmates. 
I want sausage for breakfast and there's nothing you can do about it!!


----------



## Alex C. (Nov 30, 2019)

Licari said:


> If you Bi do that count?


I'm technically bi, but I tend to be very bipolar in that sense. Some days I'm straight as a gyroscope, while others I'm basically a rainbow-colored wolf in heat.
And right now, my tail feels kinda rainbow


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> I'm technically bi, but I tend to be very bipolar in that sense. Some days I'm straight as a gyroscope, while others I'm basically a rainbow-colored wolf in heat.
> And right now, my tail feels kinda rainbow



Ha ha bipolar, that's literally a part of my username because I'm schizoaffective. Totally get the whole hypersexuality feels.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Nov 30, 2019)

Alex C. said:


> Screw my classmates.
> I want sausage for breakfast and there's nothing you can do about it!!



That's right brother, don't let anyone tell you what to do. I hate some weiners for dinner (yes, hot dogs) so I get it. *Fist bump*


----------



## Ace412 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey random question. Has anyone here ever been blocked by someone? What does it look like when someone blocks you that you were following?

Reason I ask is because there’s someone who I swear was following me and I them. Suddenly they aren’t following me anymore and I can’t, for the life of me, figure out why? I’ve literally never had a negative interaction with a single person on here nor have I ever posted anything that would be vaguely offensive “that I’m aware of”. Idk maybe I’m just misremembering and they were never following me lol. This is what insomnia and a crazy brain do to you folks lol.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 1, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> Hey random question. Has anyone here ever been blocked by someone? What does it look like when someone blocks you that you were following?
> 
> Reason I ask is because there’s someone who I swear was following me and I them. Suddenly they aren’t following me anymore and I can’t, for the life of me, figure out why? I’ve literally never had a negative interaction with a single person on here nor have I ever posted anything that would be vaguely offensive “that I’m aware of”. Idk maybe I’m just misremembering and they were never following me lol. This is what insomnia and a crazy brain do to you folks lol.



You can't access their profile anymore, and you can't start a conversation with them. Those are good indicators.


----------



## Ace412 (Dec 1, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> You can't access their profile anymore, and you can't start a conversation with them. Those are good indicators.


Ahhh ok then I’m not blocked. Yeah I guess I truly misremembered. Damn crazy. I just hate to think I offended someone. Ohh well. Thanks Connor!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 1, 2019)

Licari said:


> If you Bi do that count?


Let's count! L - G -* B *- T - Q
Yeah, I think you fit into the general spectrum.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 1, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Let's count! L - G -* B *- T - Q
> Yeah, I think you fit into the general spectrum.


-Flies all the flags because why not!-


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 1, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Let's count! L - G -* B *- T - Q


You just reminded me of the LGBT sandwich that UK store M&S launched a while back...


 
I have no words.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> You just reminded me of the LGBT sandwich that UK store M&S launched a while back...
> View attachment 76120
> I have no words.



For some reason this causes me great pleasure.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 1, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> For some reason this causes me great pleasure.


That’s a great combo too


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> You just reminded me of the LGBT sandwich that UK store M&S launched a while back...
> View attachment 76120
> I have no words.


There's bacon in it, I must consider myself a fan of it.


----------



## Ace412 (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> You just reminded me of the LGBT sandwich that UK store M&S launched a while back...
> View attachment 76120
> I have no words.



Yaaaaay I’m BACON!!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> You just reminded me of the LGBT sandwich that UK store M&S launched a while back...
> View attachment 76120
> I have no words.


Im Guacamole A.K.A. Testicle Sauce a fitting title if I do say so myself.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 1, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Let's count! L - G -* B *- T - Q


*silently adds ... - I - A - + *


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> You just reminded me of the LGBT sandwich that UK store M&S launched a while back...
> View attachment 76120
> I have no words.



They're just using this to market a sandwich. It's easy to get someone to notice you if you have something saying "Hey, you support gay rights, right? Well, so do I! So buy me." I've noticed a lot of brands doing that lately.

Certain brands of cereal and other food related products have done that or are going to do that down the line for marketing reasons. You piss some possible buyers by doing this yes. But you possibly gain more buyers when pulling such a move. Risk, reward system as they say.

So I wouldn't take it as meaning much. When you are in charge of marketing something. You do whatever you can to do said marketing to get people to spot your product and buy it.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 1, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> They're just using this to market a sandwich. It's easy to get someone to notice you if you have something saying "Hey, you support gay rights, right? Well, so do I! So buy me." I've noticed a lot of brands doing that lately.
> 
> Certain brands of cereal and other food related products have done that or are going to do that down the line for marketing reasons. You piss some possible buyers by doing this yes. But you possibly gain more buyers when pulling such a move. Risk, reward system as they say.
> 
> So I wouldn't take it as meaning much. When you are in charge of marketing something. You do whatever you can to do said marketing to get people to spot your product and buy it.


Oh I know that. I wouldn't buy one, though, because tomato.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Oh I know that. I wouldn't buy one, though, because tomato.



lol, not a tomato lover I take?


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 1, 2019)

I've watched a documentary yesterday about conversion therapy on YouTube. I had to take breaks in between, I couldn't watch it in one run.
I'm shocked that this is still legal. It literally drives people into suicide!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 1, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> I've watched a documentary yesterday about conversion therapy on YouTube. I had to take breaks in between, I couldn't watch it in one run.
> I'm shocked that this is still legal. It literally drives people into suicide!


It's a shame such horrible things like that happen in the world. That's why us gays and lesbians need to stand up for each other when people call us sick or ill. 

I've got your back, friend <3


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 1, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> I've watched a documentary yesterday about conversion therapy on YouTube. I had to take breaks in between, I couldn't watch it in one run.
> I'm shocked that this is still legal. It literally drives people into suicide!


This is why we need legislation that stops relogious people from pushing their views on others.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> You just reminded me of the LGBT sandwich that UK store M&S launched a while back...
> View attachment 76120
> I have no words.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 1, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> lol, not a tomato lover I take?


Hecc no. Not unless it's in puree form.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Hecc no. Not unless it's in puree form.



What about tomatoes in Mexican Fideo soup?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 1, 2019)

PolarSchizo said:


> What about tomatoes in Mexican Fideo soup?


Never even heard of that!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Never even heard of that!


We're gonna pelt you with tomatoes until you change your mind.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Dec 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


this is not wrong


----------



## Ace412 (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Hecc no. Not unless it's in puree form.


Same! Its either ketchup or sketti sauce lol.
Though I would buy the sandwich for the bacon.....me loves bacon. Just pick the maters off!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 1, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> Same! Its either ketchup or sketti sauce lol.
> Though I would buy the sandwich for the bacon.....me loves bacon. Just pick the maters off!


I would have bought the sandwich if it weren't for the guacamole.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's a shame such horrible things like that happen in the world. That's why us gays and lesbians need to stand up for each other when people call us sick or ill.
> 
> I've got your back, friend <3


Thanks! I surely support everything that ensures equality.
(Even if I don't have these feelings for anyone ^^)
But we need love in this world (whatever that looks like to the individual), not hate!



Ovi the Dragon said:


> This is why we need legislation that stops relogious people from pushing their views on others.


These organisations in this documentary weren't even just religious ones. Some were just to "recover or reach your manhood". Yeah. If you're gay, that means you're not a "real man". 
I don't know, some people should just be slapped in the face to get them back to reality.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Dec 1, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Thanks! I surely support everything that ensures equality.
> (Even if I don't have these feelings for anyone ^^)
> But we need love in this world (whatever that looks like to the individual), not hate!
> 
> ...


Oh please.  Most gay men can take a dick better than most straight men can take a punch.  Take that fragile straight male ego somewhere else


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 1, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Never even heard of that!



Fideo soup basically consists of: tomatoes, chicken knorr cubes, onion, potatoes, carrots, fideo and other veggies including cilantro.

It's a nice thing to have on a cold day.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2019)

I made soup today as it happens, but mine was made with peppers, tomatoes, mushrooms, sweetcorn and mustard, because they were left over.


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 1, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I made soup today as it happens, but mine was made with peppers, tomatoes, mushrooms, sweetcorn and mustard, because they were left over.



Red or green peppers? 
Mushrooms are bomb, so is corn and tomatoes.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Positron (Dec 13, 2019)

Androids can be gay too uwu


----------



## SoL-JoS (Dec 13, 2019)

Positron said:


> Androids can be gay too uwu


owobviowouwusly


----------



## Joni (Dec 13, 2019)

OwO


----------



## SoL-JoS (Dec 13, 2019)

Taking my win back because I HELD IT FOR TWO HOURS


----------



## Doomer (Dec 13, 2019)

I find human gay porn disturbing, but furry porn is really nice


----------



## Joni (Dec 13, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Taking my win back because I HELD IT FOR TWO HOURS


This is not lpw >_>


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 13, 2019)

Joni said:


> This is not lpw >_>


you are gay


----------



## Joni (Dec 13, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> you are gay


last post gay


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 13, 2019)

This thread is gaytastic!!!! :3


----------



## SoL-JoS (Dec 13, 2019)

Joni said:


> last post gay


Make LPW gay again


----------



## Positron (Dec 13, 2019)

Let's make this whole forums ghay uwu


----------



## SoL-JoS (Dec 13, 2019)

Positron said:


> Let's make this whole forums ghay uwu


A disease?  No, ghey isn't a disease!  That's not saying it doesn't spread like one, tho


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 13, 2019)

Positron said:


> Let's make this whole forums ghay uwu


By the way I want to thank you for saying gay like that Because I love it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm taking the gay win and sitting on it for a while.


----------



## SoL-JoS (Dec 14, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I'm taking the gay win and sitting on it for a while.


Damn you sure did, didn't you?  But are you even ghey?


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 14, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I'm taking the gay win and sitting on it for a while.


All of us, we will take this as a win and make it our little throne \o/


----------



## SoL-JoS (Dec 14, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> All of us, we will take this as a win and make it our little throne \o/


uh oh @Skittles isn't this blasphemy?  I'm pretty sure this is blasphemy.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 14, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> uh oh @Skittles isn't this blasphemy?  I'm pretty sure this is blasphemy.


We are all the rulers of our little throne >w>


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 14, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> Damn you sure did, didn't you?  But are you even ghey?



Kinda ghey ...? Half ghey?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 14, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> We are all the rulers of our little throne >w>



RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWR! Wut! :V


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm a Bi, are we still OK for joining this thread?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2019)

Sure.


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 15, 2019)

*stumbles into the group*

Ayyy, are ace furs good to be here?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 15, 2019)

Sure.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 15, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Ayyy, are ace furs good to be here?


I've posted here before and didn't get sent away ^^


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 15, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Sure.


Thanks!


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 15, 2019)

And before I forget:

Ur Str8 lol.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm baaaaaaaaack!!!

Also, our straight, bi and ace brethren are welcome...so long as they don't steal all the fashion tips and the cocktails.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 15, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> and the cocktails.


Don't worry, I'll stay with the beer ;p


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Don't worry, I'll stay with the beer ;p


*serves you a beer from the counter of my leather bar*


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 15, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> *serves you a beer from the counter of my leather bar*


*is very pleased*
Thank you my Rocking friend!


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hay! Just a new gay member here!


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 15, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Hay! Just a new gay member here!


Handsome HORSIE!!

Welcome :3


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 15, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Handsome HORSIE!!
> 
> Welcome :3


Thank you! Handsome Wolf!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 19, 2019)

EVERYONE IMPORTANT NEWS!!!!

I got me a boyfriend!


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 19, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> EVERYONE IMPORTANT NEWS!!!!
> 
> I got me a boyfriend!


Congratulations, mate!!!
*blows party blower*


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey, I've heard there's gay furries in this chat.

Can you believe that?

Not just furries (which is bad enough) but gay furries.

(Big Sarcasm)


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 19, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Hey, I've heard there's gay furries in this chat.
> 
> Can you believe that?
> 
> ...


Hi!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 19, 2019)

Throwaway said:


> Hey, I've heard there's gay furries in this chat.
> 
> Can you believe that?
> 
> ...




Well, I'm not entirely gay, if you want to get technical. But definitely furry. Okay, pretty gay.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 19, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Well, I'm not entirely gay, if you want to get technical. But definitely furry. Okay, pretty gay.


If you're bi, you're diet gay.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> If you're bi, you're diet gay.



More like pan-, so it's like Gay Zero.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 19, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> More like pan-, so it's like Gay Zero.


Or gay-max?
Nah. That doesn't really work!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Or gay-max?
> Nah. That doesn't really work!



Gay with Splenda®


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 19, 2019)

Henlo all :3


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 19, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Henlo all :3


He's back!!!
*immediately pounces and huggles*


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> He's back!!!
> *immediately pounces and huggles*


*hugs and squeezes and cuddles*
Hiya!!! Sorry for being so absent on the forums lately :C


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 19, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> *hugs and squeezes and cuddles*
> Hiya!!! Sorry for being so absent on the forums lately :C


Hey, that's all good, man!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 19, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Congratulations, mate!!!
> *blows party blower*


Thank you.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 20, 2019)

Ghey foxxo. UwU


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ghey foxxo. UwU



Who's surprised that the foxxo is ghey?

Not me.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 20, 2019)

Just a ghey, leather clad wolfo, here...
Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> If you're bi, you're diet gay.



:V I prefer the term Gay light!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 20, 2019)

Skittles said:


> :V I prefer the term Gay light!


And y’all can call me Gaytorade! :3


----------



## Throwaway (Dec 20, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> If you're bi, you're diet gay.



I thought Ace was diet gay.

All the sweetness and flavor, none of the guilt and shame.

(Bad Joke)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2019)

I like my gay like I like my beer, full bodied.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 20, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Just a ghey, leather clad wolfo, here...
> Nothing to see here. Move along.


Ghey leatherbutt. uwu


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ghey leatherbutt. uwu


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 20, 2019)

KD142000 said:


>


Don’t make me call the thot police >:C


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 20, 2019)

KD142000 said:


>


Uh... C... Can I squeeze it? UwU


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 20, 2019)

Hello! I’m Cliff. Just a gay horsie boi here.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh... C... Can I squeeze it? UwU


If you'd like to, sure :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 20, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Hello! I’m Cliff. Just a gay horsie boi here.


owo
R... Really? uwu
(Having gay thoughts about... You know.)


KD142000 said:


> If you'd like to, sure :3


_Squeezes_
Hnng, thank you. UwU


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> owo
> R... Really? uwu
> (Having gay thoughts about... You know.)
> 
> ...



Oh? What kind of thoughts?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 20, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Oh? What kind of thoughts?


You know....
What are horses most well-known for in the furry fandom?


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You know....
> What are horses most well-known for in the furry fandom?


Being muscly bois, with lovely curves.
Or...the other thing...ahem.


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You know....
> What are horses most well-known for in the furry fandom?


Ah, I gotcha,


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 20, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Ah, I gotcha,


Humongous... uwu


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Humongous... uwu


ahhhhhh, I see.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 20, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> ahhhhhh, I see.


Now I"m horny. Fuck.


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 20, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Now I"m horny. Fuck.


I gotcha. haha


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You know....
> What are horses most well-known for in the furry fandom?


Their ability to run, allowing them to efficiently escape predators as well as their excellent sense of balance? 
My thoughts exactly, whew.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 21, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Their ability to run, allowing them to efficiently escape predators as well as their excellent sense of balance?
> My thoughts exactly, whew.





ClumsyWitch said:


> Their ability to run, allowing them to efficiently escape predators as well as their excellent sense of balance?
> My thoughts exactly, whew.


Exactly!


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 21, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>



You do know that it would increase competition, don't you?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 21, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Exactly!



also, welcome.


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 21, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> also, welcome.


Hay, thanks!


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 21, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Hay, thanks!



I would make the obligate joke about horse riding and hay.

But I'm a tired hyena.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 21, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


But... Girls don't have balls...


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But... Girls don't have balls...


Exactly, there you go XD.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 21, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Exactly, there you go XD.


Without getting too much into detail, that meme that was shared doesn't apply to me. For a while, I thought I was bisexual, but let's just say that the view of a female isn't nearly as good as the view of a male, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But... Girls don't have balls...


This one seems to have


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 21, 2019)

Are there any other single gay furs out there btw? Just wondering,


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 21, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Are there any other single gay furs out there btw? Just wondering,


Not single, but I am in an open relationship. uwu
Uh... Are you a top or a bottom or a switch? uwu


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 21, 2019)

I hope we hetero-leaning bisexuals are welcome. I've been with my boyfriend for 12+ years and have no interest in a girlfriend. But it doesn't mean I don't occasionally look at the same sex. 



FluffyShutterbug said:


> But... Girls don't have balls...



I'm just going to be a smart ass here and point out that girls do indeed have balls. They're just internal instead of external.

And I will point out that you can still be bisexual if you lean one way or the other. Most bisexuals still have a preference. It's a shame that there's so much bi-erasure and people assume that bisexuals are just secretly gay, seeking attention, or it's some kind of a "pit stop" on the way to being gay.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 21, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> I hope we hetero-leaning bisexuals are welcome. I've been with my boyfriend for 12+ years and have no interest in a girlfriend. But it doesn't mean I don't occasionally look at the same sex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You for sure are welcome here. 
Welcome!

*hugs*

Also, totally agree with you, there! I used to be bi, but I figured myself out to be a huge gayo. So much happier for it, too! Finally, I can be myself.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 21, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> You for sure are welcome here.
> Welcome!
> 
> *hugs*
> ...



It's always nice to figure out who you are and be comfortable in your own skin.  Thank you for the warm welcome! 

I sort of tried dismissing that little side of me that likes the same sex out of fear, until I realized I'd love my boyfriend regardless of what his gender or sex was just the same. You could call that pansexual, but I feel like bi works better for me. I can see how either body can be aesthetically pleasing, though I do lean more toward males. 

I'm female myself though so you know, but I tend to have some tomboyish tendencies, except when it comes to cats. I'm very maternal/feminine around kitties for some reason. Have no idea why. But I'll totally get excited to watch an epic battle in shonen anime.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 21, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> It's always nice to figure out who you are and be comfortable in your own skin.  Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> I sort of tried dismissing that little side of me that likes the same sex out of fear, until I realized I'd love my boyfriend regardless of what his gender or sex was just the same. You could call that pansexual, but I feel like bi works better for me. I can see how either body can be aesthetically pleasing, though I do lean more toward males.
> 
> I'm female myself though so you know, but I tend to have some tomboyish tendencies, except when it comes to cats. I'm very maternal/feminine around kitties for some reason. Have no idea why. But I'll totally get excited to watch an epic battle in shonen anime.


I can understand your reasoning, there! I'm glad you feel it works for you.

Tomboys are just awesome, let's be real. :3


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 21, 2019)

Can I just say that Abby from NCIS is cute?


----------



## Positron (Dec 22, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> It's always nice to figure out who you are and be comfortable in your own skin.  Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> I sort of tried dismissing that little side of me that likes the same sex out of fear, until I realized I'd love my boyfriend regardless of what his gender or sex was just the same. You could call that pansexual, but I feel like bi works better for me. I can see how either body can be aesthetically pleasing, though I do lean more toward males.
> 
> I'm female myself though so you know, but I tend to have some tomboyish tendencies, except when it comes to cats. I'm very maternal/feminine around kitties for some reason. Have no idea why. But I'll totally get excited to watch an epic battle in shonen anime.


I can feel ya, for years I suppressed my feminine side which is a huge part of me. It got to the point where I had made myself this hollow emotionless person who didnt have many likes or dislikes. But overtime the people of this fandom showed me that it's alright to not conform to gender norms. One day I stopped pretending and freed myself from my mask and I've never looked back.
They ask me if I'm trans all the time now, to them I respond "I just like being pretty"


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 22, 2019)

Positron said:


> I can feel ya, for years I suppressed my feminine side which is a huge part of me. It got to the point where I had made myself this hollow emotionless person who didnt have many likes or dislikes. But overtime the people of this fandom showed me that it's alright to not conform to gender norms. One day I stopped pretending and freed myself from my mask and I've never looked back.
> They ask me if I'm trans all the time now, to them I respond "I just like being pretty"



I want to be free, too.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 22, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> You do know that it would increase competition, don't you?


Supply and demand dear Conor. Supply and demand.




FluffyShutterbug said:


> But... Girls don't have balls...


Man that's gay.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 22, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Supply and demand dear Conor. Supply and demand.
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's gay.


Exactly. I'm gayyyyyyy.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Exactly. I'm gayyyyyyy.


----------



## Joni (Dec 22, 2019)

You're all gay!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 22, 2019)

Joni said:


> You're all gay!








Who would expect that homosexual thread will become my favourite while I am allergic to nut?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 22, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Who would expect that homosexual thread will become my favourite while I am allergic to nut?



because you're secretly gay.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 22, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> because you're secretly gay.


I love dix so much that when doctor asked me for a sperm sample I farted to cup.

Edit: I wonder how much time I have left before I get banned.


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 22, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> I hope we hetero-leaning bisexuals are welcome.


Absolutely! You're not the only one, either, as I'm one myself!



MauEvigEternalCat said:


> And I will point out that you can still be bisexual if you lean one way or the other.




 
All bis are valid.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 22, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> All bis are valid.


I don't know, like, have you ever closely read "LGBT"?
Clearly, the B in there stands for bread.


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not single, but I am in an open relationship. uwu
> Uh... Are you a top or a bottom or a switch? uwu


Well.....I can be in any position, as long as I’m asked nicely


----------



## Joni (Dec 22, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I don't know, like, have you ever closely read "LGBT"?
> Clearly, the B in there stands for bread.


*L*OL
*G*arlic
*B*read
*T*oast
idk <w>


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 22, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I don't know, like, have you ever closely read "LGBT"?
> Clearly, the B in there stands for bread.



lol. Can I be pumpkin cinnamon bread? Or zucchini bread? Those are good.



Tendo64 said:


> Absolutely! You're not the only one, either, as I'm one myself!
> 
> 
> View attachment 77450
> All bis are valid.



Yaaay I'm valid!

That's totally awesome!  *holds up a tiny bi-sexual flag*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2019)

I took this online test that put me here 





Here is the link to the test if anyone else wants to try it 

www.idrlabs.com: Sexual Orientation Test


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Here is the link to the test if anyone else wants to try it


Hmm, I'm in the grey area but somewhere close to the middle. 
I thought before taking this test that I might have some bi-tendencies, but I'm still not searching for a relationship ^^
This is what I mentioned earlier, that I'm like 90% sure about my sexual orientation, but not really about my romantic orientation ^^


----------



## Joni (Dec 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I took this online test that put me here
> View attachment 77460
> 
> 
> ...


It should just show you the Ha! GAYY!! picture if the test turns out gay :V


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 22, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> lol. Can I be pumpkin cinnamon bread? [...]


No, you can't be a Starbucks coffee flavour. No special snowflaking.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 22, 2019)

PAGE SIXTY-NINE!!!!!


WAYHEEEEEEEY!!!!!


Somebody had to...


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks like I'm gay boy/gals/thems.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 22, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> No, you can't be a Starbucks coffee flavour. No special snowflaking.



But but but but but...I like pumpkin flavored things...*pout*


----------



## Positron (Dec 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I took this online test that put me here
> View attachment 77460
> 
> 
> ...







Eyy, nexus look! Im ghayer than thou! UwU


----------



## Jazzy-J (Dec 22, 2019)

im gay too


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2019)

Positron said:


> Eyy, nexus look! Im ghayer than thou! UwU


......The test is flawed anyway


----------



## Positron (Dec 22, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> ......The test is flawed anyway


Idk, it picked up on my massive ghay energy


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2019)

Positron said:


> Idk, it picked up on my massive ghay energy


Alright! Fine! You're the gayer fuzzy butt on this forum. I respect that ^^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice~


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 22, 2019)

Ha! Got in here for the gayest number!!! >:3


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 22, 2019)

Yeah!!! Page 69!!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 22, 2019)

Probably to no ones surprise; I got 100% gay.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 22, 2019)

I get 100% bisexual


----------



## WXYZ (Dec 22, 2019)

I'll leave this here...


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm neck and neck with @ConorHyena?!!
When did this happen?!

Also, hello, all :3


Jazzy-J said:


> im gay too


Welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 22, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> I'm neck and neck with
> Also, hello, all :3



Hello there!


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 23, 2019)

Felix Bernard said:


> Hello there!


Welcome to the gay thread (open to bisexuals like yourself) :3
How are you doing?


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Welcome to the gay thread (open to bisexuals like yourself) :3
> How are you doing?


I’m doing well  
Yourself?


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 23, 2019)

Well...surprise, surprise.




@Felix Bernard I'm doing well, thank you :3


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Well...surprise, surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That‘s gay


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 23, 2019)

h


 
I feel like this test yields really predictable results tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 23, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> h
> View attachment 77501
> I feel like this test yields really predictable results tbh.


I’m basically the same. A bit more up though.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm shocked


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 23, 2019)

Super gayboi!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2019)

Oh god the axes on that plot.

It would make more sense to have one axis varying between 'asexual' and 'sexual', and another axis varying from 'homo preference' to 'hetero preference'.
The way that the plot is currently arranged implies that 'bisexual' is the opposite of 'asexual'- which doesn't make much sense. 

The way the current axes are arranged, if you imagine somebody who is fully sexual and then vary their preference from gay to straight, the point will follow a path with a corner in it around the outside of the plot- rather than following a simple line.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Well...surprise, surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m more gay than you, eat dirt loser >:3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 23, 2019)

Luckily I don't have to check. I was never even moderately attracted to men (despite being furry for around 16 years) 

So yeah, my nut allergy is still strong


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 23, 2019)

I too want to participate in the digital penis measurement competition!


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 23, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> View attachment 77518
> 
> I too want to participate in the digital penis measurement competition!



Wait this is about penis size?


_how can this be_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 23, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I too want to participate in the digital penis measurement competition!


Dat's ghey


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2019)

Spoiler









I am confused by my result. :{


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 23, 2019)

Okay that caught me off guard XD. Props to you.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 23, 2019)

Survey is kind of shit, but accurate. 

Like true (bi) love is when you and your boyfriend both have the same taste in women.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 23, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’m more gay than you, eat dirt loser >:3


And I'm gayer than both of you so take that! q:<


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 23, 2019)

I fell somewhere in the bisexual range, but I didn't save the results. 

Fallowfox has a point, it's odd that the bisexual range is in direct opposition to the asexual range. I wonder what they were going for for that, or if it was just meant to be random? Then again I'm no Math person so...


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 23, 2019)

I agree it’s a range, LGBT isn’t defined as just one type of person, it’s more of a spectrum, like a rainbow.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2019)

MauEvigEternalCat said:


> I fell somewhere in the bisexual range, but I didn't save the results.
> 
> Fallowfox has a point, it's odd that the bisexual range is in direct opposition to the asexual range. I wonder what they were going for for that, or if it was just meant to be random? Then again I'm no Math person so...



I think they just wanted a 'label' in each 'quadrant'.

The consequence is that the distribution of points in the space isn't univariate along either of the axes though. 

I think it looks like the X axis is Libido * Heterosexuality, while the Y axis is Libido * Homosexuality.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I think they just wanted a 'label' in each 'quadrant'.
> 
> The consequence is that the distribution of points in the space isn't univariate along either of the axes though.
> 
> I think it looks like the X axis is Libido * Heterosexuality, while the Y axis is Libido * Homosexuality.


It's also weird that they state results as "you are x percent straight" 

Like apparently being 92% straight has made me 100% queer.


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

GAAAAYY!! What do I win with this test? Yiff?? owo


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 23, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> I agree it’s a range, LGBT isn’t defined as just one type of person, it’s more of a spectrum, like a rainbow.



Sort of like the Kinsey scale? Granted I'm not sure where asexuals would fall on that, I'm not even sure Alfred Kinsey knew about asexuals. 
If we go by the Kinsey scale then I'm a 1.5, somewhere between 1 and 2. Looks like a lot of you fall closer to 5 and 6.


----------



## Positron (Dec 23, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> View attachment 77518
> 
> I too want to participate in the digital penis measurement competition!


Let theh gayoff begin then uwu


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

Why did i never talked in here before?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Why did i never talked in here before?


Don't we all question that? :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Don't we all question that? :V


I don't know. I was not here before. :v


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> I don't know. I was not here before. :v


We've been waiting for your arrival, purveyor of the gay! We need more gay purveyors around!


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> We've been waiting for your arrival, purveyor of the gay! We need more gay purveyors around!


*gays up the thread even more*
Already feels like home.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> *gays up the thread even more*
> Already feels like home.


Welcome!
Nice...spear-dancing, there. Very cultural :3


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Welcome!
> Nice...spear-dancing, there. Very cultural :3


Thank you. SPEARS are something i like.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 23, 2019)

Boing




I enjoy taking these test things despite the possible limitations, they're quite fun to play with. Look how close I am to the pink corner, at least I get an inch of pastel!


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Why did i never talked in here before?


At leat you found it now. You missed a lot of gayness.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> At leat you found it now. You missed a lot of gayness.


Nononono. This place missed MY gayness.


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Nononono. This place missed MY gayness.


How did this thread work without you


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> How did this thread work without you


By you, of course


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> By you, of course


He :3 You gave some of gayness to me. And I'm glad about that.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> He :3 You gave some of gayness to me. And I'm glad about that.


Always happy to spread the way of the gay.


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

@Night.Claw  Yours probably looks like this :v


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 23, 2019)

*How the fuck did I miss this thread!?*


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> *How the fuck did I miss this thread!?*


You too.  Welcome to the thread. *gay noises*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 23, 2019)

And to follow that up, I am indeed a very ghey foxxo


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

I am an elite gay warrior, let it not be forgotten.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I am an elite gay warrior, let it not be forgotten.


Excuse me, who are you? :v


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> View attachment 77550
> @Night.Claw  Yours probably looks like this :v


Probably a bit closer to the yellow. :3


----------



## Positron (Dec 23, 2019)

Let it be known I am hereby the queen of gay uwu


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Probably a bit closer to the yellow. :3


Gay is the only way :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Excuse me, who are you? :v


The world's most fabulous fox, imposters stand back. For I shall not suffer their inferior gayness.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> Gay is the only way :V


Send me the link to the gay-o-meter. >:V


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Send me the link to the gay-o-meter. >:V


www.idrlabs.com: Sexual Orientation Test


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 23, 2019)

Lead us to salvation Kimber \ ( :V) /


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

Damn boy. >->
I thought i was closer to bi...


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Lead us to salvation Kimber


I shall bless thine jockstraps and panties for thine bulge is the most sacred expression of the lord's will. So sayeth Saint Kimber gayest and most thicc of the foxes.


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 77551
> Damn boy. >->
> I thought i was closer to bi...


GAAAY!! x3


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> GAAAY!! x3


Meh. Not that i mind XD


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Apparently we need tests now to determine how gay we are!


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Apparently we need tests now to determine how gay we are!


Aren't the biggest gay test is living your life with another man? :v


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Aren't the biggest gay test is living your life with another man? :v


No, the biggest test is doing the dishes for the man you live with.


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Aren't the biggest gay test is living your life with another man? :v


Then I passed that test together with @ConorHyena


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> No, the biggest test is doing the dishes for the man you live with.


Passed that test aswell xD However I forget it sometimes UwU


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> No, the biggest test is doing the dishes for the man you live with.


>->
I'm doing dishes, laundry and clean. Even cook...
Damn... I'm doomed with the gay.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> >->
> I'm doing dishes, laundry and clean. Even cook...
> Damn... I'm doomed with the gay.


But is it Brite's dishes and laundry? You're not a true gay till it's somebody else's


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> But is it Brite's dishes and laundry? You're not a true gay till it's somebody else's


Shush :v


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

Positron said:


> Let it be known I am hereby the queen of gay uwu


ALL HALE THE QUEEN!!!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

Taken boys/girls/thems. 

What are you getting your significant other for Christmas?


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> ALL HALE THE QUEEN!!!


We already have too many people calling themselves Queen. The colorful circular candy, this dell desktop, and even some crazy people calling themselves king of LPW. We're good on pretenders thank you very much!


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> But is it Brite's dishes and laundry? You're not a true gay till it's somebody else's


So you want to be gay hu? Can I send you my laundry? :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> So you want to be gay hu? Can I send you my laundry? :V


You aint living with me, and I don't think you can handle the heat. Literally, ten minutes in Florida town will have you running back to your hokey German tavern. 
Just too hot handle like that.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

I feel weird posting in here I feel like I'm interrupting your conversation. 

Just tell me to fuck off if I am.


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> You aint living with me, and I don't think you can handle the heat. Literally, ten minutes in Florida town will have you running back to your hokey German tavern.
> Just too hot handle like that.


Pff. The heat of Florida is nothing against my hot @ConorHyena  But yeah I'm not living with you xD


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I feel weird posting in here I feel like I'm interrupting your conversation.
> 
> Just tell me to fuck off if I am.


Na, you can stay here :3 *petpet*


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> Pff. The heat of Florida is nothing against my hot @ConorHyena  But yeah I'm not living with you xD


Conor is a stud, I'll give you that!


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Conor is a stud, I'll give you that!


And the best dressed gayo


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> And the best dressed gayo


True, if only cause I don't dress up much. Consider Conor lucky for that!


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> So you want to be gay hu? Can I send you my laundry? :V



if you complain you can do the laundry yourself.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> True, if only cause I don't dress up much. Consider Conor lucky for that!



I'm dressed in a royal navy officer's uniform. There are a pile of people dressed like that around this world.

I keep saying that UwU


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm dressed in a royal navy officer's uniform. There are a pile of people dressed like that around this world.
> 
> I keep saying that UwU



Should be mandatory to dress up in all leather in the gay chat, if you ask the fox. (Me being a fox denotes me as an expert.)


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> if you complain you can do the laundry yourself.


I'm not complaining ;w;  That was a joke


ConorHyena said:


> I'm dressed in a royal navy officer's uniform. There are a pile of people dressed like that around this world.
> 
> I keep saying that UwU


I know


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Should be mandatory to dress up in all leather in the gay chat, if you ask the fox. (Me being a fox denotes me as an expert.)


*is completely naked in the gay thread* :v


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Joni said:


> *is completely naked in the gay thread* :v


The best part about having a bust as an avatar, is that nobody can tell whether or not you are naked under it or not. like me


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> The best part about having a bust as an avatar, is that nobody can tell whether or not you are naked under it or not. like me


Let me tell you about it :V
I just made my status message and people swarmed my profile about that spear i'm holding.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Let me tell you about it :V
> I just made my status message and people swarmed my profile about that spear i'm holding.


Such dirty minds, shame on them!


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 23, 2019)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Taken boys/girls/thems.
> 
> What are you getting your significant other for Christmas?


Some cute couples artwork :3



KimberVaile said:


> The best part about having a bust as an avatar, is that nobody can tell whether or not you are naked under it or not. like me


Welcome, Kimber! Sorry I missed your entrance.

@MetroFox2 Also, welcome to the gay thread :3


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Some cute couples artwork :3
> 
> 
> Welcome, Kimber! Sorry I missed your entrance.
> ...


I've been around this thread, just not always at the forefront! (I was off duty and somebody else was manning the pole) Sorry, I meant spear. 
Though, the spear calls to be mounted, so I'm obligated to return to the this dignified task.


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Let me tell you about it :V
> I just made my status message and people swarmed my profile about that spear i'm holding.


xD


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 23, 2019)

What up homos? Thought I should finally drop in here.


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 23, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> What up homos? Thought I should finally drop in here.


Welcome! Nice to see you here :3
Enjoy the gayness and non-hetero ness


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 23, 2019)

EEEEY. The great gay is spreading like the plague. 
Wunderbar.


----------



## Joni (Dec 23, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> EEEEY. The great gay is spreading like the plague.
> Wunderbar.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 23, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Apparently we need tests now to determine how gay we are!



Fun story related to gayness tests.

I was going to be part of some experiment on *homosexual and bisexual* men (it was from a legit university in the area, paid well, and they were going to give me booze and porn to test how it affected my libido), went through the phone screen, biked through the snow to get to the lab for the exam, and then got turned away for not being gay enough. I had a fucking boyfriend at the time! But because we'd only been seeing each other for 2 months I was deemed insufficiently gay and was sent packing. The question I failed at was "How many months of the past 3 months have you had sex with a man" and mine was only two. And thus I lost out on getting drunk and watching porn while being observed, and $600, all for not being gay enough.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Some cute couples artwork :3



Nice! I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 24, 2019)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> Fun story related to gayness tests.
> 
> I was going to be part of some experiment on *homosexual and bisexual* men (it was from a legit university in the area, paid well, and they were going to give me booze and porn to test how it affected my libido), went through the phone screen, biked through the snow to get to the lab for the exam, and then got turned away for not being gay enough. I had a fucking boyfriend at the time! But because we'd only been seeing each other for 2 months I was deemed insufficiently gay and was sent packing. The question I failed at was "How many months of the past 3 months have you had sex with a man" and mine was only two. And thus I lost out on getting drunk and watching porn while being observed, and $600, all for not being gay enough.



It sounds like the test is limited to people who are already quite sexually active.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> It sounds like the test is limited to people who are already quite sexually active.



If they were looking for sexually active I fit the bill, I'm a walking, talking, bisexual stereotype. I even had 3 partners at the time! Had my relationship with my ex started just a week earlier I'd of been able to say 3 months, but nooooo, we had to not have sex right away and 2 months wasn't good enough for Dr. Science . It was a bit of a shock, I'm not used to being told I haven't been slutty enough or that I'm not gay enough. Usually it's the other way around.


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 24, 2019)

Just came to say that the pride YCH of my persona I bought from dandyliondreamer on DeviantArt was sent to me today
*happy bisexual noises*


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 24, 2019)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> Fun story related to gayness tests.


I seriously hate the idea of "not gay enough" or just "not LGBT enough" in general. Like, no? If a guy is attracted to other guys and only guys, he's gay? End of story? It has literally nothing to do with anything else.

Just because someone isn't the epitomy of a gay stereotype doesn't make him not gay. And this goes for all sexualities, actually, not just gay guys.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 24, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Thank you. SPEARS are something i like.


I like "spears" too. :V


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 24, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Just came to say that the pride YCH of my persona I bought from dandyliondreamer on DeviantArt was sent to me today
> *happy bisexual noises*
> View attachment 77628


Love it!  ah, so cute!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 24, 2019)

>.>
<.<
Foxxo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> >.>
> <.<
> Foxxo


Foxes shall rule all!!!


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I like "spears" too. :V


You should get an art where you're holding a spear like i do on my art.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 24, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> You should get an art where you're holding a spear like i do on my art.


Sounds illegal. >:V


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Sounds illegal. >:V


Why would it be? It's just a weapon. You can hold it like this.

 O /|
/|   | 
/  \  V
Perfect art by me.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 24, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Why would it be? It's just a weapon. You can hold it like this.
> 
> O /|
> /|   |
> ...


I don't think the law will take too kindly to me spear dancing naked. :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I don't think the law will take too kindly to me spear dancing naked. :V


Who said naked? Wear your battle panties like a real gay warrior. :v


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 24, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Why would it be? It's just a weapon. You can hold it like this.
> 
> O /|
> /|   |
> ...



Can you my character holding a spear, too??


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Can you my character holding a spear, too??


Everyone can.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 24, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Everyone can.



But my ascii art is bad.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 24, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Who said naked? Wear your battle panties like a real gay warrior. :v


I knew those would come in handy. Now I just gotta find a use for the jockstrap. :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I knew those would come in handy. Now I just gotta find a use for the jockstrap. :V


The perfect warrior gear.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> But my ascii art is bad.


Ascii art. 
That's brave.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 24, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> The perfect warrior gear.


YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 24, 2019)

Imma go sleep. 
Good night.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 24, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Imma go sleep.
> Good night.


Night night, Night.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 25, 2019)

Spears?
What about rockets? uwu


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 25, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Spears?
> What about rockets? uwu



Only if it's an ICBM


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 25, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> I seriously hate the idea of "not gay enough" or just "not LGBT enough" in general. Like, no? If a guy is attracted to other guys and only guys, he's gay? End of story? It has literally nothing to do with anything else.
> 
> Just because someone isn't the epitomy of a gay stereotype doesn't make him not gay. And this goes for all sexualities, actually, not just gay guys.



I hate it too. As what may be considered an elder bi at this point (I'm 30) this was...maybe the fifth time I've been told I'm either not gay enough or too gay to be bi. It's unfortunately part of the bi experience. I wish it wasn't. At this point I find it hilarious that I, who once had sex with 6 dudes in 4 nights (I'm not proud), was not gay enough to do gay experiments on. But I'm still very touchy about it, because it did sting an awful lot to explicitly get rejected for not being sufficiently gay. I get the same shit from lots of gay folks if they hear I'm bi, but I also get shit from women for saying I'm just full gay. Like, I'm literally married (wife is cool with the sleeping with other people thing, I'm not a monster!) and even my wife said I was probably going to leave her for a guy when I came out to her. Being bi fucking sucks when it comes to serious relationships.


----------



## Joni (Dec 25, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Spears?
> What about rockets? uwu


What about cocks uwu


Spoiler









What did you think you see when you open the spoiler? :V Dirty mind


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 25, 2019)

Joni said:


> What about cocks uwu
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



We have to go to france.


----------



## Joni (Dec 25, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> We have to go to france.


We have to yiff owo


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 25, 2019)

*My straight friend : *Hey I got Christmas sweaters!! *sends photo*
*Me, internally: **sweating* _omg you're so pretty fkfkfglfglgf_
*Me, externally: *Cute sweater!

hey god i know we're not on the greatest terms but like
can i crush on someone who would actually like me back pls


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 25, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> *My straight friend : *Hey I got Christmas sweaters!! *sends photo*
> *Me, internally: **sweating* _omg you're so pretty fkfkfglfglgf_
> *Me, externally: *Cute sweater!
> 
> ...


You can like this ghey femboi foxxo. uwu


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You can like this ghey femboi foxxo. uwu



if you use the word ghey you don't get anymore likes.


----------



## Doomer (Dec 26, 2019)

I had the gayest dream ever last night. There was this furry dude with 3 horns doing other 3 furries at once including me.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 26, 2019)

Doomer said:


> I had the gayest dream ever last night. There was this furry dude with 3 horns doing other 3 furries at once including me.


But- how even?


FluffyShutterbug said:


> You can like this ghey femboi foxxo. uwu


Gotta send pics of yourself wearing oversized Christmas sweaters first!


----------



## Doomer (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> But- how even?



sandwich


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 26, 2019)

Doomer said:


> sandwich


No, no. It's "sammich". Not "sandwich".


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> No, no. It's "sammich". Not "sandwich".



I'm going to use my butterknife on you if you're not careful

This butterknife


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 26, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> *My straight friend : *Hey I got Christmas sweaters!! *sends photo*
> *Me, internally: **sweating* _omg you're so pretty fkfkfglfglgf_
> *Me, externally: *Cute sweater!
> 
> ...


  Totally crush out!


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

Doomer said:


> I had the gayest dream ever last night. There was this furry dude with 3 horns doing other 3 furries at once including me.


Very gay


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 26, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm going to use my butterknife on you if you're not careful
> 
> This butterknife


Is it used to slice this stick of butter?


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is it used to slice this stick of butter?


That butter could have many uses.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> That butter could have many uses.


lewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewd


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> That butter could have many uses.


oh yes


FluffyShutterbug said:


> lewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewd


always


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> lewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewdlewd


Lol, hungry instead. Imagine the size of the pancake that comes with that big butter on top of it :V


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Lol, hungry instead. Imagine the size of the pancake that comes with that big butter on top of it :V


Imagine a hyena who comes with that big butter on top of him :V


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


> Imagine a hyena who comes


FTFY


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> FTFY


I think I fixed it myself already?! >_>


----------



## Positron (Dec 26, 2019)

*comes with butter*


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

Positron said:


> *comes with butter*


owo


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


> Imagine a hyena who comes with that big butter on top of him :V


I want @ConorHyena with some honey on top maybe :V


----------



## Doomer (Dec 26, 2019)

You guys sound sweet


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

Doomer said:


> You guys sound sweet


I'm salty. 
*licks arm to prove*
See? :V


----------



## Doomer (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> I'm salty.
> *licks arm to prove*
> See? :V



salt enhances the flavor


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

Doomer said:


> salt enhances the flavor


Das true.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is it used to slice this stick of butter?



Oh my god those two people are *tiny*.


----------



## Positron (Dec 26, 2019)

Doomer said:


> You guys sound sweet


I am! And spicy, I am like hot cinnamon bubblegum :3


----------



## Positron (Dec 26, 2019)

Positron said:


> I am! And spicy, I am like hot cinnamon bubblegum :3


I am also a hot mess so x3


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

Is it gay, if i like cleaning and cooking? Like in general. I swear it keeps my nerves calm.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Is it gay, if i like cleaning and cooking? Like in general. I swear it keeps my nerves calm.



Only if you like doing it naked. :3


----------



## Positron (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Is it gay, if i like cleaning and cooking? Like in general. I swear it keeps my nerves calm.


I love cooking too! What's your favorite dish to make?


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Only if you like doing it naked. :3


That's the bonus part of it. As long as it's warm enough in my house, i like doing that. Most of the time, just in underwear.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> That's the bonus part of it. As long as it's warm enough in my house, i like doing that. Most of the time, just in underwear.



In a previous accommodation block I lived in I walked into the kitchen and a guy was cooking in there _completely nude_.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

Positron said:


> I love cooking too! What's your favorite dish to make?


I like making honey-mustard ham wrapped in bacon, when i have more time. One of my favorite dish.
Otherwise i more commonly cook meat in soy sauce, with mushroom and rice as a side dish.


----------



## Positron (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> I like making honey-mustard ham wrapped in bacon, when i have more time. One of my favorite dish.
> Otherwise i more commonly cook meat in soy sauce, with mushroom and rice as a side dish.


I love making chicken parmesan where I get out some chicken breasts breast then in breadcrumbs and parmesan and fry em up then I put em in a pan and cover in marinara and put some mozzarella on top and bake


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

Positron said:


> *comes with butter*




* Butters with... *


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Is it gay, if i like cleaning and cooking? Like in general. I swear it keeps my nerves calm.


Genderstereotypes ≠ Sexuality.  Generally, we should be way past the point where we connect these two. A man isn't any less of a man because he cooks, a women any less of a women because her hair is short.
Reinforcing this won't make you any gayer, sleeping and/or being in love with the same sex as you will.
(Also, to go back to the conversation about bisexuality, nothing in fact will make you gay*er*.
Either you are gay or you are not. Anything else is preferences or something else entirely.)


----------



## Positron (Dec 26, 2019)

I also love making extra cheesy meatball subs, where I use a layer of cheese to protect the buns from getting soggy


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

Positron said:


> I love making chicken parmesan where I get out some chicken breasts breast then in breadcrumbs and parmesan and fry em up then I put em in a pan and cover in marinara and put some mozzarella on top and bake


I like the sound of that. Must try sometimes. owo


----------



## Positron (Dec 26, 2019)

I am theh diet killer uwu


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Genderstereotypes ≠ Sexuality.  Generally, we should be way past the point where we connect these two. A man isn't any less of a man because he cooks, a women any less of a women because her hair is short.
> Reinforcing this won't make you any gayer, sleeping and/or being in love with the same sex as you will.
> (Also, to go back to the conversation about bisexuality, nothing in fact will make you gay*er*.
> Either you are gay or you are not. Anything else is preferences or something else entirely.)



I thought it was "obvious" that i wasn't making that statement 100% serious. 

I was cleaning daily long before i even cared about my sexuality. (The things you do when you live alone smh...) and i like it like forever. 

Maybe my liking of cleaning made me gay! 

On a more serious tone, i was making a joke, and it was far from me to offend people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2019)

The only thing that can make somebody _more _gay is becoming a furry. :3


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Genderstereotypes ≠ Sexuality.  Generally, we should be way past the point where we connect these two. A man isn't any less of a man because he cooks, a women any less of a women because her hair is short.
> Reinforcing this won't make you any gayer, sleeping and/or being in love with the same sex as you will.
> (Also, to go back to the conversation about bisexuality, nothing in fact will make you gay*er*.
> Either you are gay or you are not. Anything else is preferences or something else entirely.)



Fenja, please go away with your rational gubbins. 

Lest you shall be gayed.

*loads the rifle with homosexual intent*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 26, 2019)

*Pokes everyone* Oi faggets! Do something funny already, I am getting bored.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 26, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Pokes everyone* Oi faggets! Do something funny already, I am getting bored.


Couldn't even hear a please. Certainly not with that attitude, mister. 


ConorHyena said:


> Fenja, please go away with your rational gubbins.
> 
> Lest you shall be gayed.
> 
> *loads the rifle with homosexual intent*


One cannot hope to gay what is already gay. Thus thou shan't!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 26, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Pokes everyone* Oi faggets! Do something funny already, I am getting bored.


No u


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The only thing that can make somebody _more _gay is becoming a furry. :3



I mostly blame this fandom for my sexuality.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 26, 2019)

I am a terrible cook. But I enjoy cleaning very much.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 26, 2019)

Skittles said:


> I am a terrible cook. But I enjoy cleaning very much.


Can I invite you over for a drink? I'd say I cook good but I don't wanna clean :'D


----------



## Skittles (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Can I invite you over for a drink? I'd say I cook good but I don't wanna clean :'D



Your cleaning is as good as done! -Squirlfs on over-


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

@ConorHyena you're gay


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


> @ConorHyena you're gay



No u


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> No u


Yes me. Will do gay stuff with you. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


> Yes me. Will do gay stuff with you. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



horndog.


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> horndog.


Indeed. Naughty doggo x3


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


> Indeed. Naughty doggo x3



*soft sigh*


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> *soft sigh*


Owo


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


>


hey :3


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


> hey :3


Hai.


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Hai.


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


> View attachment 77791


I like how the lines in the flag aren't straight


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> I like how the lines in the flag aren't straight


If you zoom in close enough, nothing is straight. OwO


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> If you zoom in close enough, nothing is straight. OwO


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


>


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Can I invite you over for a drink? I'd say I cook good but I don't wanna clean :'D


Sure but I brink the alcohol. I do not even want to look at that condensed air you keep calling a vodka in this so called Holy Roman Empire.



A Minty cheetah said:


> No u


I mean duuuh, this is a gay thread. If i can not eliminate my sausage allergy I guess I can at least give you some support gey bois.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


>








I see that sausages can get you higher than heroine.


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I see that sausages can get you higher than heroine.


Does thjat mean you're gay? :v


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


> Does thjat mean you're gay? :v


Nah thats gey. Im just here for shits and giggles.


----------



## Joni (Dec 26, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Nah thats gey. Im just here for shits and giggles.


Then you don't have enough femboy foxes :V *yeets femboy foxes at you*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


> Then you don't have enough femboy foxes :V *yeets femboy foxes at you*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 26, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Sure but I brink the alcohol. I do not even want to look at that condensed air you keep calling a vodka in this so called Holy Roman Empire.


How dare you call our mead vodka!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> How dare you call our mead vodka!



You don't _mead_ that kind of negativity in your life.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 26, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> How dare you call our mead vodka!


They say that Italy exists only so Austria can also win with someone. Are you sure it's not milk you are talking about?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 26, 2019)

Oh and one more thing.



ClumsyWitch said:


> Couldn't even hear a please. Certainly not with that attitude, mister.!


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 26, 2019)

Joni said:


>


Being a furry is so gay that even if you're attracted exclusively to the opposite gender, you're still not straight


----------



## MRNICEGUY321 (Dec 27, 2019)

Just joined a couple weeks ago, any other newbie gayos out there?


----------



## Joni (Dec 27, 2019)

MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Just joined a couple weeks ago, any other newbie gayos out there?


Sure, but not in the gay thread?! <w>


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 27, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> They say that Italy exists only so Austria can also win with someone. Are you sure it's not milk you are talking about?


I don't know what you ferment, but here in Germany we use honey for that.



MRNICEGUY321 said:


> Just joined a couple weeks ago, any other newbie gayos out there?


Sorry to say, but, here you will only meet experienced platinum ultra rare super pro gays.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 27, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I don't know what you ferment, but here in Germany we use honey for that.
> 
> 
> Sorry to say, but, here you will only meet experienced platinum ultra rare super pro gays.


Do you use honey to satisfy your common Prussian arrogance or did Bavarian laderhossen lifestyle made you too lazy to search for more economic friendly alternatives?

@MRNICEGUY321 and she is right bruh, even my gay jokes do not work here as intented. While they cause some reaction, dem faggets are not reacting the way I was hoping for :/


----------



## Joni (Dec 27, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Do you use honey to satisfy your common Prussian arrogance or did Bavarian laderhossen lifestyle made you too lazy to search for more economic friendly alternatives?
> 
> @MRNICEGUY321 and she is right bruh, even my gay jokes do not work here as intented. While they cause some reaction, dem faggets are not reacting the way I was hoping for :/


Being in the gay thread will make you gay. True fact :V


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 27, 2019)

Joni said:


> Being in the gay thread will make you gay. True fact :V


*leaves thread* xP


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 27, 2019)

Joni said:


> Being in the gay thread will make you gay. True fact :V


A good friend of mine told me that bees do not sting idiots. I did not believed him however as I have personally put my hand into the beehive many times and none of them ever stung me.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 27, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Do you use honey to satisfy your common Prussian arrogance or did Bavarian laderhossen lifestyle made you too lazy to search for more economic friendly alternatives?


Bavaria? The mountain Catholics may stay where they are, as a northerner all I have for them is cynicism. Arrogance? Lots, but I satisfy it through drinking tears instead, occasionally those of straight people.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 27, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Bavaria? The mountain Catholics may stay where they are, as a northerner all I have for them is cynicism. Arrogance? Lots, but I satisfy it through drinking tears instead, occasionally those of straight people.


Ehh the Deutsch, have you really learned absolutely nothing from the history? Pride is essential yet the pumped up ego is what threw you off the horse so many times before. Perhaps it would be a good idea to move out from French border? Perhaps to another great German city like Konigsberg or... *lifts head up with equally arrogant smirk and checks his worn out claws.* Danzig for example... maybe you would not be so thirsty out there?


----------



## Skittles (Dec 27, 2019)

Since when did the gay thread become the historical posturing thread? Shouldn't we be you know? Having a gay old time? ;3


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 27, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Since when did the gay thread become the historical posturing thread? Shouldn't we be you know? Having a gay old time? ;3








Don't even get me started historical gay or I will spend rest of the day here.

Edit: And the meme? Do not take this a serious info, I have nothing to back it up with


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 27, 2019)

www.historyanswers.co.uk: The Potsdam Giants: How the King of Prussia 'bred' an army of super soldiers | All About History

I am HistoricalyIncorrect for a reason after all


----------



## Skittles (Dec 27, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> www.historyanswers.co.uk: The Potsdam Giants: How the King of Prussia 'bred' an army of super soldiers | All About History
> 
> I am HistoricalyIncorrect for a reason after all



Knew about that one :3 Tall people be intimidating after all! Shock factor. But yeah. Probably some gay in there somewhere.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 27, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Knew about that one :3 Tall people be intimidating after all! Shock factor. But yeah. Probably some gay in there somewhere.


That's nothing compared to Greece


----------



## Skittles (Dec 27, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> That's nothing compared to Greece


Very true!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 27, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Since when did the gay thread become the historical posturing thread? Shouldn't we be you know? Having a gay old time? ;3


All that just because I wanted to invite you over for some foods, that escalated quickly.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 27, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> All that just because I wanted to invite you over for some foods, that escalated quickly.


Inorite? So. Still need that cleaning done?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 27, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Inorite? So. Still need that cleaning done?


You know it! So much so in fact that cleaning is what I will be doing in about five minutes. (Help! :c)


----------



## Skittles (Dec 27, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> You know it! So much so in fact that cleaning is what I will be doing in about five minutes. (Help! :c)


Cøøøøming!


----------



## Positron (Dec 27, 2019)

Femboi foxes made me a femboi uwu


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 27, 2019)

Femboy foxes made me.... well.


[REDACTED]


----------



## Joni (Dec 27, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Femboy foxes made me.... well.
> 
> 
> [REDACTED]


owo *licks*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 27, 2019)

Well, I spent my gay daying with another local fur.

We got Greggs and wondered around town, I don't know what you thought I meant.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 27, 2019)

*bicuriously looks round*
*takes some popcorn. Walks away*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 27, 2019)

Need some more gay up in here


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 27, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Need some more gay up in here


You called?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> You called?



Ooooo ... everything suddenly got minty fresh


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 27, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Ooooo ... everything suddenly got minty fresh


And totally gay!!! OwO


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> And totally gay!!! OwO



Oh, boy


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 27, 2019)

*Shakes his cute ass ringtail*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 27, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *Shakes his cute ass ringtail*


TAZMAAAAAAAY!!!!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 27, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *Shakes his cute ass ringtail*



OwO


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 27, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> TAZMAAAAAAAY!!!!!


M
I
N
T
AAAAAAAAY!!!!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 27, 2019)

This is super gaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 27, 2019)

Borophagussssssssssss!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 27, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Borophagussssssssssss!!!!!!!!!?


Borophaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 27, 2019)

*lifts butt into the air in order to establish gay dominance*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Dec 27, 2019)

*OwO*


----------



## Joni (Dec 28, 2019)

Why don't I get alerts for this thread? Every gay person should get alerts :V


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 28, 2019)

Joni said:


> Why don't I get alerts for this thread? Every gay person should get alerts :V



I have to re-gay you when I find the time, it seems.


----------



## WXYZ (Dec 28, 2019)

Ah, don't mind me. I'm just looking around, taking in the gayness...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 28, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I have to re-gay you when I find the time, it seems.



_Sinks into ICE seat and tries not to make a joke about this_


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 28, 2019)

*has a gay pfp*
'Tis another gay old time in the gay thread.


----------



## Joni (Dec 28, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> _Sinks into ICE seat and tries not to make a joke about this_


>w>


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 28, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Femboy foxes made me.... well.
> 
> 
> [REDACTED]


*smirks*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 28, 2019)

This thread is making America gay again!


----------



## Joni (Dec 28, 2019)

@ConorHyena is GAAAAAYY!!


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 28, 2019)

Joni said:


> @ConorHyena is GAAAAAYY!!


Revelations...

I think we should have a new poll, some time.


----------



## Joni (Dec 28, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Revelations...
> 
> I think we should have a new poll, some time.


He's putting things in my mouth :V


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 29, 2019)

Joni said:


> He's putting things in my mouth :V


Isn't that what we all want?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Revelations...
> 
> I think we should have a new poll, some time.


A great idea, that way I can vote twice for Conor.


Pseudo Stupidity said:


> Isn't that what we all want?


_Puts some ginger into your mouth <3_


----------



## WXYZ (Dec 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Revelations...
> 
> I think we should have a new poll, some time.


Ooh! How many more should we include in the poll? I vouch for @Simo


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Revelations...
> 
> I think we should have a new poll, some time.



I think we had enough polls for now.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 29, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I think we had enough polls for now.



Never enough poles.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 29, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Puts some ginger into your mouth <3


_mmph! _Now I just need some chicken to finish the dish.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 29, 2019)

Chicken actually sounds good.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 29, 2019)

*Bruh @Joni is right I should be getting alerts for this thread also.*


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 29, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Chicken actually sounds good.


Ahem...sausage is available, too...ahem


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 29, 2019)

Guys, you don't get alerts if you get a notification and don't read it. Then it won't alert you until the next time you click the thread.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Ahem...sausage is available, too...ahem


>->
I'll just microwave it first, if you don't mind.


----------



## BubbleBee01 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hope I’m not derailing too much. I’m pretty new to the furry fandom but very old to the gay community  Proudly IDed as a lesbian for most of my life, and recently discovered that I am non-binary. 

The furry community seems so welcoming to LGBT people. It’s nice to find another diverse and welcoming community to be a part of ^w^


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 29, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Ahem...sausage is available, too...ahem



Why not both? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 29, 2019)

BubbleBee01 said:


> Hope I’m not derailing too much. I’m pretty new to the furry fandom but very old to the gay community  Proudly IDed as a lesbian for most of my life, and recently discovered that I am non-binary.
> 
> The furry community seems so welcoming to LGBT people. It’s nice to find another diverse and welcoming community to be a part of ^w^


Welcome in our large circle.
What you said shows that you absorbed a fair amount of gay through your life, so shower us with you knowledge, oh elder gay one. OwO


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 29, 2019)

BubbleBee01 said:


> Hope I’m not derailing too much. I’m pretty new to the furry fandom but very old to the gay community  Proudly IDed as a lesbian for most of my life, and recently discovered that I am non-binary.
> 
> The furry community seems so welcoming to LGBT people. It’s nice to find another diverse and welcoming community to be a part of ^w^


Welcome!
Everyone's welcome here, for sure :3
*hugs from gayo to gayo*


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *Bruh @Joni is right I should be getting alerts for this thread also.*


OwO Hi gay werewolf :3
Indeed you should @Lexiand


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> OwO Hi gay werewolf :3
> Indeed you should @Lexiand


He is so heavily mega gay, the thread doesn't dared to ping him.


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> He is so heavily mega gay, the thread doesn't dared to ping him.


OwO But I dare to ping him(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> OwO But I dare to ping him(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


Touch the gayness within him.


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Touch the gayness within him.


That sounds very gay OwO


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> That sounds very gay OwO


Never gay enough.


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Never gay enough.


Never


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> He is so heavily mega gay, the thread doesn't dared to ping him.



*Who Summoned the almighty* *Gay Werewolf?*


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *Who Summoned the almighty* *Gay Werewolf?*


Me


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> Me


*O,w,O*


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *O,w,O*


>w>


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

*gay doggo noises*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 30, 2019)

BubbleBee01 said:


> Hope I’m not derailing too much. I’m pretty new to the furry fandom but very old to the gay community  Proudly IDed as a lesbian for most of my life, and recently discovered that I am non-binary.
> 
> The furry community seems so welcoming to LGBT people. It’s nice to find another diverse and welcoming community to be a part of ^w^


_Eyes sparkle _
That means I won't be the only semi-active person in here that doesn't thirst solely after dudes?
That's wonderful news, I was starting to feel a little lonely.


----------



## HecticSeth (Dec 30, 2019)

im gay


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

*sits on the sofa taking pictures of hyena butts* @ConorHyena should check his camera :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 30, 2019)

I have gay art. OWO


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 78069
> I have gay art. OWO


Aww that's cute^w^


----------



## Skittles (Dec 30, 2019)

Ha! GHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY! Also cute picture.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 30, 2019)

*laughs in rainbow*


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *laughs in rainbow*


----------



## Positron (Dec 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *laughs in rainbow*


*laughs in hyperrainbow*


----------



## Positron (Dec 30, 2019)

Lexiand said:


> *Who Summoned the almighty* *Gay Werewolf?*


We need 12 mor uwu


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 78069
> I have gay art. OWO


Awwww! That's so adorable! <3


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 30, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Awwww! That's so adorable! <3


Adorable and gay. Just how i like things.


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Adorable and gay. Just how i like things.


*adorable and gay noises*


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> *adorable and gay noises*


Don't tempt me to gay you up. :v


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Don't tempt me to gay you up. :v


Don't worry. Conor takes care of that ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> Don't worry. Conor takes care of that ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Good.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Don't tempt me to gay you up. :v


Record that! :V


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Record that! :V


Owo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> Owo


UwO


----------



## Joni (Dec 30, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> UwO


>w>


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 30, 2019)

Joni said:


> >w>


OwU


----------



## Skittles (Dec 30, 2019)

@w@


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Adorable and gay. Just how i like things.


lol


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 78069
> I have gay art. OWO


*You guys are so cute together*


----------



## GhoasTiger (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey I'm bi. Can I join the party?


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 30, 2019)

I think diet gay is gay enough for this thread.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 30, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> I think diet gay is gay enough for this thread.


HAHAHA


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 30, 2019)

@ClumsyWitch has only 6 votes still?

Girls, we gotta get it together! Lol


----------



## GhoasTiger (Dec 30, 2019)

Seems all I date are guys anymore, even tho I live in a tiny town. Tiny towns are hard to meet people.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 30, 2019)

relatable


GhoasTiger said:


> Seems all I date are guys anymore, even tho I live in a tiny town. Tiny towns are hard to meet people.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 30, 2019)

GhoasTiger said:


> Hey I'm bi. Can I join the party?


Welcome to the party.
It doesn't matter how much gay do you have in yourself. As long as you have interest in it, you're always welcome.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 31, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> @ClumsyWitch has only 6 votes still?
> 
> Girls, we gotta get it together! Lol



I've got your back ladies. Ugh, saying ladies always sounds creepy. I hang out with too many straight guys


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 31, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> *hugs and squeezes and cuddles*
> Hiya!!! Sorry for being so absent on the forums lately :C


You arent the only who has been quite abcent haha, its been awhile since we last chatted X3


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 31, 2019)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> I've got your back ladies. Ugh, saying ladies always sounds creepy. I hang out with too many straight guys


Apologies.


----------



## GhoasTiger (Dec 31, 2019)

Its crazy to me how common place dating same gender is now. Attitudes have changed. I read an article on fb that mentioned gay bashing in an Irish Or Scottish bar recently. Two guys were made fun of. Even 5 years ago that wouldn't have been News. Now its an international fiasco! A few more generations and people will be reading about homophobes in history books.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 31, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Apologies.



Bi erasure! But nah, straight guys aren't too bad. At least I always beat them at gay chicken. Joke's on them, I actually like sucking dick (among other things)!



GhoasTiger said:


> Its crazy to me how common place dating same gender is now. Attitudes have changed. I read an article on fb that mentioned gay bashing in an Irish Or Scottish bar recently. Two guys were made fun of. Even 5 years ago that wouldn't have been News. Now its an international fiasco! A few more generations and people will be reading about homophobes in history books.



Getting the crap kicked out of you for having same gender attraction is still really common. Not so common that you can get out of court with it, but common enough that "trans panic" is still a legal term. We're far from being out of the woods. And then we need to confront bullshit like dudes telling me I'm secretly gay because I'm bi.

And I can say this with experience. I'm not out to my friends, but I once helped a pal who was waaaaay too drunk. He stayed next to me (we split the sleeping bag so he could stay warm, dude was FREEZING) so that if he started retching I could flip him to the right side and save his dumb ass, but I was still accused of trying to fuck him because he stayed in my tent. There's a chance folks who I'd of considered casual friends in good times would have beaten me half to death. Fortunately I'm not a creepy rapist, but even admitting I was bi might have set them off.


----------



## Kairos (Dec 31, 2019)

This thread is ghey


----------



## Joni (Dec 31, 2019)

Kairos said:


> This thread is ghey


GAAAAYY!!


----------



## Skittles (Dec 31, 2019)

Ghey! Cute but very ghey.


----------



## Kairos (Dec 31, 2019)

Me, never, 100% clean and innocent, dont even know how i found this thread


----------



## Joni (Dec 31, 2019)

Kairos said:


> Me, never, 100% clean and innocent, dont even know how i found this thread


You don't find the thread. Your gay finds it.


----------



## Kairos (Dec 31, 2019)

To be or not to be that is the question.


----------



## Joni (Dec 31, 2019)

Kairos said:


> To be or not to be that is the question.


To be gay


----------



## Kairos (Dec 31, 2019)

I will never be turned.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 31, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> @ClumsyWitch has only 6 votes still?
> 
> Girls, we gotta get it together! Lol


Well aren't you a cutie, maybe we should put you up there as well?


Kairos said:


> To be or not to be that is the question.


Breasts or butts, that's the world pressing matter that has yet to be discussed.


----------



## Joni (Dec 31, 2019)

Kairos said:


> I will never be turned.









ClumsyWitch said:


> Well aren't you a cutie, maybe we should put you up there as well?
> 
> Breasts or butts, that's the world pressing matter that has yet to be discussed.


BUTT!!! OwO


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 31, 2019)

Joni said:


>


Not much difference, i can tell.


----------



## Joni (Dec 31, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> Not much difference, i can tell.


And that's why I'm here and have my handsome hyena


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 31, 2019)

People can we please _not_ start vagina bashing or something again? Thank you very much.

It's really hardly the point of this thread, and I don't find it very tasteful.


----------



## Joni (Dec 31, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> People can we please _not_ start vagina bashing or something again? Thank you very much.
> 
> It's really hardly the point of this thread, and I don't find it very tasteful.


._. ok


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 31, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> You arent the only who has been quite abcent haha, its been awhile since we last chatted X3


It truly has yeah! How are ya? x3


----------



## Kairos (Dec 31, 2019)

Joni said:


> ._. ok


He has a point, and i wont agrue about that.

In other news i just got my full render of kairos


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 31, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Well aren't you a cutie, maybe we should put you up there?


Uhm, no.  I'm more of a hands-on support.

And I'm a terrible dresser.  My fashion sense is limited to, "Do I need clothes?" and "Enh, I guess this and this work..."


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 31, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Uhm, no.  I'm more of a hands-on support.
> 
> And I'm a terrible dresser.  My fashion sense is limited to, "Do I need clothes?" and "Enh, I guess this and this work..."


Hahaha 
Thats me as well! if i dont need to get out of my house i will dress with the most confiest things just to chill, and 99% of the time, the combo doesnt end up "apealing" to someones eye haha


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 31, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> It truly has yeah! How are ya? x3


Im good! been distracted with life and been doing alot of stuff!
How about you friend? :3


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 31, 2019)

Dressing up pretty makes me feel pretty...

But hands-on support is good, too. Go us!


----------



## Kairos (Dec 31, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Dressing up pretty makes me feel pretty...
> 
> But hands-on support is good, too. Go us!


*dances around gayly*


----------



## Skittles (Dec 31, 2019)

I literally have the song "It's ok to be gay!" stuck in my head.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 31, 2019)

Lol.


ClumsyWitch said:


> Dressing up pretty makes me feel pretty...


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend.  I apologize.

And you are very, very lovely.  sorry!  omg.  I'm going to go bang my head on a wall now!


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 31, 2019)

Well, this place is interesting.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 31, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Dressing up pretty makes me feel pretty...
> 
> But hands-on support is good, too. Go us!


Of course! sometimes dressing up with something real nice makes us feel so wonderful and pretty :3
Its quite the feeling X3


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 31, 2019)

Zhaozerbat said:


> Well, this place is interesting.


good choice of words my friend hahaha


----------



## Skittles (Dec 31, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> Of course! sometimes dressing up with something real nice makes us feel so wonderful and pretty :3
> Its quite the feeling X3



This. Much.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 31, 2019)

Does this place have my best friend, vodka?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 31, 2019)

Zhaozerbat said:


> Does this place have my best friend, vodka?


Yes.  and I may start on a bottle.



HeartlessSora said:


> Of course! sometimes dressing up with something real nice makes us feel so wonderful and pretty :3
> Its quite the feeling X3


You won't see me turn down a girl day as long as a mani, pedi, and massage are involved.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 31, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Yes. and I may start on


I'm afraid it's mine now.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 31, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Yes.  and I may start on a bottle.
> 
> 
> You won't see me turn down a girl day as long as a mani, pedi, and massage are involved.


To be honest, you dont need to do anything of that sort to feel "pretty", make your self pretty in your own terms! maybe looking good in some jeans, a very floofy shirt or anything of your liking!
You dont need to look pretty to *feel* pretty :3


----------



## Joni (Dec 31, 2019)

Kairos said:


> He has a point, and i wont agrue about that.
> 
> In other news i just got my full render of kairosView attachment 78138


OwO Nice


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 31, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> Im good! been distracted with life and been doing alot of stuff!
> How about you friend? :3


Same hehe, been super busy lately but I am pulling through :3


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Dec 31, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Lol.
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend.  I apologize.
> 
> And you are very, very lovely.  sorry!  omg.  I'm going to go bang my head on a wall now!


No offense taken, feel yourself hugged  <3


Minerva_Minx said:


> Yes.  and I may start on a bottle.
> 
> 
> You won't see me turn down a girl day as long as a mani, pedi, and massage are involved.


Absolutely agreed. Add some good food to that and i'm practically drooling over you.
Just... Metaphorically, not literally. Drooling over people isn't how you date them.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 31, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Same hehe, been super busy lately but I am pulling through :3


Im glad im glad X3
its good to see you well :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 31, 2019)

HeartlessSora said:


> Im glad im glad X3
> its good to see you well :3


Thank you! Tons of fun to see you again too buddy!


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 31, 2019)

*makes out deeply with @WarriorWhispers*
Just to gay things up a bit.
<3


----------



## GhoasTiger (Dec 31, 2019)

New years parties! Who's got some fun lined up for tonight?


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 31, 2019)

Not me. I'm looking forward to a quiet evening with my bird and a bottle of whiskey. Maybe some GTA heists if I get bored.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 31, 2019)

GhoasTiger said:


> New years parties! Who's got some fun lined up for tonight?


My neighbors made a huge party, with loud music, fireworks, and a lot of yelling. It's just 9:16pm here, but everyone is mud drunk already.
While i just sit in my room with some 0% champagne.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy new years fellow gay furs.


----------



## Simo (Dec 31, 2019)

*ponders all the wild new years eves I've had* 

Gonna be a quiet night here. Though I do miss going out all night. New Years was (is) the one night in Baltimore bars could stay open and serve drinks all night...and so, I'd often go out just after midnight, when many of the more annoying people and crowds  had passed out or gone home : )


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Dec 31, 2019)

My new years is either going to be incredibly quiet or someone who I once dated is going to come over (probably not to do gay stuff, but maybe). I'll find out soon. _*sigh*_ I should probably change out of my PJs just in case.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 31, 2019)

Next year in October I'll be 18.


----------



## Positron (Dec 31, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> *makes out deeply with @WarriorWhispers*
> Just to gay things up a bit.
> <3


*gets out popcorn*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Dec 31, 2019)

Positron said:


> *gets out popcorn*


*gets out tissues* :V


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 31, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gets out tissues* :V


#relatable


----------



## HeartlessSora (Dec 31, 2019)

GhoasTiger said:


> New years parties! Who's got some fun lined up for tonight?


Does spending the night gaming ans chatting with others count?


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes. thats what im doing lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Foxehzzz


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 1, 2020)

Folfzzzz


----------



## Joni (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy gay new year everyone!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 1, 2020)

HAPPY NEW GAY!!!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

No fireworks here.  Minerva sad.


Pseudo Stupidity said:


> My new years is either going to be incredibly quiet or someone who I once dated is going to come over (probably not to do gay stuff, but maybe). I'll find out soon. _*sigh*_ I should probably change out of my PJs just in case.


Hopefully all went well!


----------



## NutTruckNuts (Jan 1, 2020)

2020 is for gay only
no more str8s


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 1, 2020)

Straight 8s?  Agreed.

  thought those were only in car shows?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 1, 2020)

My boyfriend showed me one of his underwears, cause he knows i like purple things.
Now i'm looking at underwears and stockings. I feel gay af.


----------



## NutTruckNuts (Jan 1, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Straight 8s?


*facepalm*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 1, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> My boyfriend showed me one of his underwears, cause he knows i like purple things.
> Now i'm looking at underwears and stockings. I feel gay af.


Gay!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 2, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Straight 8s?  Agreed.
> 
> thought those were only in car shows?


Not necessarily. If you know where to look, you can find a car with an inline-8 engine, but they're hard to find, since they tend to be 80-90 years old.
(Car geek knowledge)


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jan 2, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Hopefully all went well!



I ended up having an incredibly gay time and might have a semblance of a boyfriend now? Not even with the person who I thought was going to come over, but rather someone I'd been talking to and playing games with for a while now. I'll end up going to visit him once our work schedules aren't in conflict, because we ended up talking for 10 hours straight gay and now I'm mildly crushing on him.

Dude fell asleep around 3 while we were talking, then woke up when I stopped and text me asking me to call again. It was _adorable _and god damn that is setting off many gay feels. _Ack_ I miss being romantic with guys and I'm horrible at flirting in gay. I'm excited and scared and _I hate having crushes, I should have grown out of this_.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 2, 2020)

At 40+, happily married with kids - still get crushes.  My wife and I tease each other on them all the time.

Just be yourself and flirting comes natural.  even awkward flirting is still flirting.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jan 2, 2020)

I appreciate knowing that it's not something I was supposed to grow out of, that makes me feel better 

I guess my concern isn't that my flirting doesn't happen, it's just that my natural flirting feels deeply awkward and uncool. And this is worse because I really like this guy! If this was just some hot dude at the bar or something it'd be fine that I end up tripping over my words or blurting out something weirdly personal, but this is someone who is super sweet, cooks fancy breakfasts, and goes off on tangents just as much as I do.

I'm 100% going to fuck this up. I'm not sure how, I'm not sure when, but it's going to happen. My phone vibrates and I get the butterflies, but the butterflies are a mix of giddiness and dread. I assume I will feel less like this after hanging out in person. Or I'll get worse, lots of options there. Fortunately work is slow so I have nothing to convince my brain think about literally anything else.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 2, 2020)

I fucked up so so many things in dating my wife. At one point we had to get a hotel room for missing a train and she thought I was a rapey girl.  another I accidentally let slip we were in a gay relationship in a crowd of straight people not fond of our type.  still another time I was supposed to look girly and be dressed for a formal night out in Paris, and I'm in jeans and a plain tank top with no bra and nothing left to imagination.  I mean, yeah, I pretty well messed up like, everything dating her.  That's not even approaching the worst of the screwups.

Still worked out fine.  When it clicks, it clicks like a seat belt and keeps you in secure.  Just more stories for later on.

Worst that happens is, you live together for several years, have your ups and downs, and find someone else going through your old stages and let them know everything is ok.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jan 4, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I fucked up so so many things in dating my wife. At one point we had to get a hotel room for missing a train and she thought I was a rapey girl.  another I accidentally let slip we were in a gay relationship in a crowd of straight people not fond of our type.  still another time I was supposed to look girly and be dressed for a formal night out in Paris, and I'm in jeans and a plain tank top with no bra and nothing left to imagination.  I mean, yeah, I pretty well messed up like, everything dating her.  That's not even approaching the worst of the screwups.
> 
> Still worked out fine.  When it clicks, it clicks like a seat belt and keeps you in secure.  Just more stories for later on.
> 
> Worst that happens is, you live together for several years, have your ups and downs, and find someone else going through your old stages and let them know everything is ok.



I'm now incredibly worked up about how the guy I've been talking to now appears to have been afflicted by a bad case of the Feelz. And now he's standoffish!

Being poly kind of sucks, because me and this guy bonded so well on like, every level. But he doesn't accept poly as...I dunno, something? Dude does Grinder hookups. Fuck what's wrong with me?


----------



## GhoasTiger (Jan 4, 2020)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> I'm now incredibly worked up about how the guy I've been talking to now appears to have been afflicted by a bad case of the Feelz. And now he's standoffish!
> 
> Being poly kind of sucks, because me and this guy bonded so well on like, every level. But he doesn't accept poly as...I dunno, something? Dude does Grinder hookups. Fuck what's wrong with me?


Welcome to poly. Me and this guy really hit it off and then he backed out because I was poly and not into closed relationships. So time goes by and he runs into some true players that used him for his money and crash pad, but did it with "commitment". Suddenly a nice guy who adores him and is honest with him like me, is worth another try...  funny that.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 4, 2020)

I, personally, am not into poly relationships. I wouldn't want one for myself, but I can see why others might want one. I've questioned the matter and have found out that I only have space for one person, romantically in my heart. No second guesses as to who that is :3

But seriously, I can love people as friends, just fine. No limit on that. Just romantically, only space for one.

Ya'll can love whoever you like, though! Good luck to you @GhoasTiger and @Pseudo Stupidity

Also, *hugs everyone in this thread*


----------



## Joni (Jan 4, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I, personally, am not into poly relationships. I wouldn't want one for myself, but I can see why others might want one. I've questioned the matter and have found out that I only have space for one person, romantically in my heart. No second guesses as to who that is :3
> 
> But seriously, I can love people as friends, just fine. No limit on that. Just romantically, only space for one.
> 
> ...


*hugs*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2020)

*hugs*

Because hugs is awesome!


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 4, 2020)

As best dressed gayo, I command all of you to visit my fictional leather bar, as yet untitled.
Drink yourself silly and don't mind the big fellas in the corner...they're just on the lookout for...'friends'.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2020)

Go simple: afterleather.com.

Solgan: Putting it on is the first step to taking it off.

Lol.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 4, 2020)

We have mandatory gay bar visits now. 
Pay me monz and i will dance in your bar, @KD142000


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> We have mandatory gay bar visits now.
> Pay me monz and i will dance in your bar, @KD142000


*pays you money*
It is indeed very mandatory. How else are we to celebrate our gayness amongst gay friends?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 4, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> *pays you money*
> It is indeed very mandatory. How else are we to celebrate our gayness amongst gay friends?


I'm not allowed to share this secret. You would know if you would be a true gay.


----------



## Joni (Jan 4, 2020)

*is gay* owo


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 4, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> *pays you money*
> It is indeed very mandatory. How else are we to celebrate our gayness amongst gay friends?



There should be mandatory spankings at that bar.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 4, 2020)

There's not enough leather in this thread...I am shocked...


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> *is gay* owo


I saw you on my server. Are you gay there too? :V


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 4, 2020)

you are all homosexual.


I'll volunteer as bouncer at @KD142000 s bar.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I saw you on my server. Are you gay there too? :V


I think he might be gay everywhere...and that's why he's so infamous 



Izzy4895 said:


> There should be mandatory spankings at that bar.


There are on Thursday nights. The queue to get spanked...ooof...never seen one so long. 
*promotes @Izzy4895 to Chief Spanker*


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 4, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I think he might be gay everywhere...and that's why he's so infamous
> 
> 
> There are on Thursday nights. The queue to get spanked...ooof...never seen one so long.
> *promotes @Izzy4895 to Chief Spanker*


I will just be around my pole and avoid spanking.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 4, 2020)

In for spankings at the gay bar. 



ConorHyena said:


> you are all homosexual.


----------



## NutTruckNuts (Jan 4, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> As best dressed gayo, I command all of you to visit my fictional leather bar, as yet untitled.
> Drink yourself silly and don't mind the big fellas in the corner...they're just on the lookout for...'friends'.



Oh, i wanna be their friend!


----------



## Doomer (Jan 4, 2020)

Does anyone like this?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 4, 2020)

Doomer said:


> Does anyone like this?


Gib pls!!!!! Looks yummy!!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2020)

It looks like a key lime pie.

And yes.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 4, 2020)

*eats all the pie*


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jan 4, 2020)

Doomer said:


> Does anyone like this?


I’m a bit picky when it comes to pies :C


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 4, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> I’m a bit picky when it comes to pies :C


But I thought goats would eat anything?!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2020)

Apparently not pies or carpet...


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 4, 2020)

Doomer said:


> Does anyone like this?


I personally don't like diabetes, so no.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jan 4, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> But I thought goats would eat anything?!


Especially tin cans :3


----------



## Doomer (Jan 4, 2020)

It's a pie made from cream. Creampie. yum


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 4, 2020)

Doomer said:


> It's a pie made from cream. Creampie. yum


>_> *smashes my head to get it out of the gutter*


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 4, 2020)

I prefer chocolate cake. 
I know this information interested anyone.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 4, 2020)

Don't forget, y'all, Friday is Cake Day.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 4, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> I prefer chocolate cake.
> I know this information interested anyone.



really? I never could get into chocolate, the taste is so so, but the smell is awful


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 4, 2020)

Why are we talking about cake when pie is so much better?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 4, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> >_> *smashes my head to get it out of the gutter*


Ha!  Someone else is so cursed!



Doomer said:


> It's a pie made from cream. Creampie. yum


Uhm, take your word for it on the double entendre?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 4, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ha!  Someone else is so cursed!
> 
> 
> Uhm, take your word for it on the double entendre?


*is passed out*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 4, 2020)

This is what happened to me....


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 5, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This is what happened to me....


*slams table* YOU MAN ARE A PERSON OF TRUE CULTURE!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 5, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *slams table* YOU MAN ARE A PERSON OF TRUE CULTURE!!!


I... I am? owo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 5, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I... I am? owo


Sí.


----------



## NutTruckNuts (Jan 5, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This is what happened to me....


Tfw  you just like femininity


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 5, 2020)

NutTruckNuts said:


> Tfw  you just like femininity


Hehee, nothing hotter than a flat-chested girl with a dick. uwu


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 5, 2020)

_Sneezes primitive gay_


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 5, 2020)

NutTruckNuts said:


> Tfw  you just like femininity


Weird feeling, can't relate.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 5, 2020)

*sneezes folf gay* :V


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *sneezes folf gay* :V



That's my line!

_Prepares the legal spear_


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 5, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> That's my line!
> 
> _Prepares the legal spear_


*prepares legal AK-47*


----------



## Breyo (Jan 5, 2020)

*prepares legal armistice*
I hope @MetroFox2 actually follows this, but it's probably too futuristic, if I had to guess lol


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey, does anybody have a link to that Youtube clip from an evangelical show where the pastor said word for word, and I quote, "Just because you're a homosexual, doesn't mean that you're actually a homosexual"? 

Considering this thread, I'd think it would be both hilarious and contextually appropos but I can't find the video anymore.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *prepares legal AK-47*



Rude. _Baps with ghey spear instead



bkk1 said:



			*prepares legal armistice*
I hope @MetroFox2 actually follows this, but it's probably too futuristic, if I had to guess lol
		
Click to expand...

_
We have armistices, usually so we can regain our strength before going back into the frey.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 5, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> Rude. _Baps with ghey spear instead
> 
> 
> _
> We have armistices, usually so we can regain our strength before going back into the frey.


<_>


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jan 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I, personally, am not into poly relationships. I wouldn't want one for myself, but I can see why others might want one. I've questioned the matter and have found out that I only have space for one person, romantically in my heart. No second guesses as to who that is :3
> 
> But seriously, I can love people as friends, just fine. No limit on that. Just romantically, only space for one.
> 
> ...



Poly doesn't need to involve sexual acts with someone else, but yeah, I'm literally the "greedy bi" stereotype. I like everything, and if something were to constrict my desires I would inherently rebel against it. This isn't to condemn monogamy or suggest it's limiting, it just isn't for me. I'm incredibly happy in a Thruple, I just really enjoy sex and can't be satisfied with one gender. In thruples where I'm male and both other partners are female I am still left with desire I can't satisfy. I guess I'm just a horn dog?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 9, 2020)

I see so many furs being converted from straight to gay by femboys. Yet it seems not to work for me. Any ideas why?


----------



## NutTruckNuts (Jan 9, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I see so many furs being converted from straight to gay by femboys. Yet it seems not to work for me. Any ideas why?



For some people femininity is attractive, no matter what the gender of the person expressing it is. If you like girls but not femboys, id say maybe your attraction is more skewed towards the gender of the person, rather than just their feminine expression.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 9, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I see so many furs being converted from straight to gay by femboys. Yet it seems not to work for me. Any ideas why?


Because either you have this specific sexuality or you don't. There is no such thing as spontaneously changing or being converted (which is good, because this irrational believing in the ability to influence and turn sexuality is the exact kind of nonsense conversion camps are based on, and we don't want those now do we?), you just get warm with something that was always there, you just never allowed yourself to think in that way before.

If "femboys just aren't turning you gay", then you probably just aren't gay.
Simple as that.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 9, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Because either you have this specific sexuality or you don't. There is no such thing as spontaneously changing or being converted (which is good, because this irrational believing in the ability to influence and turn sexuality is the exact kind of nonsense conversion camps are based on, and we don't want those now do we?), you just get warm with something that was always there, you just never allowed yourself to think in that way before.
> 
> If "femboys just aren't turning you gay", then you probably just aren't gay.
> Simple as that.





NutTruckNuts said:


> For some people femininity is attractive, no matter what the gender of the person expressing it is. If you like girls but not femboys, id say maybe your attraction is more skewed towards the gender of the person, rather than just their feminine expression.


*Smacks both of you*
That wasn't even serious question! Gimme memes not serious answers for questions that I know already!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 9, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Smacks both of you*
> That wasn't even serious question! Gimme memes not serious answers for questions that I know already!


Considering how many gay and bi people still brag about "turning those heteros", unironically or not, I feel like it needed to be said still.

Anyway, perhaps you just didn't fap hard enough. Try again at least thrice a day.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 9, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Considering how many gay and bi people still brag about "turning those heteros", unironically or not, I feel like it needed to be said still.
> 
> Anyway, perhaps you just didn't fap hard enough. Try again at least thrice a day.


Hah! Quite ironic and funny thing. Once by accident I made one lesbian straight (or bi)
Why was it accident?
I didn't knew she is lesbian and I hit on her >.<


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 9, 2020)

I have been gone from here for too long. And I was wondering. I am a inexperienced gay what gay knowledge can the experts in gay bestow upon me?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 9, 2020)

https://img-comment-fun.9cache.com/media/a75OOnx/a3ML5lZj_700wp_0.webp

And here is why I support ye faggets. I have my cut in this business after all


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 9, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> https://img-comment-fun.9cache.com/media/a75OOnx/a3ML5lZj_700wp_0.webp
> 
> And here is why I support ye faggets. I have my cut in this business after all


It's ok.  Few other women and we'll even that right out.

The universe prefers balance.


Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I have been gone from here for too long. And I was wondering. I am a inexperienced gay what gay knowledge can the experts in gay bestow upon me?


Don't date from the office pool?  People are people and confusing as all get out?

Yay, verily, I say unto thee - be thou like the virgin, gain more comfort, and learned thee whatest thou liketh?


----------



## Nellf (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nellf said:


> Hello.


Hello!
*hugs*


----------



## Nellf (Jan 9, 2020)

this is my first post here ^^ well, second.


----------



## Nellf (Jan 9, 2020)

ive been in last post wins for a while ^^


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nellf said:


> this is my first post here ^^ well, second.


Oh, cool!

I'm sitting here worrying about gay-related stuff. Ain't nice hehe


----------



## Nellf (Jan 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Oh, cool!
> 
> I'm sitting here worrying about gay-related stuff. Ain't nice hehe


im married to a trans woman, im a bi sexual, thought here would be interesting


----------



## Joni (Jan 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Oh, cool!
> 
> I'm sitting here worrying about gay-related stuff. Ain't nice hehe


*hugs*


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nellf said:


> im married to a trans woman, im a bi sexual, thought here would be interesting


That's lovely! How did you two meet?
How long have you been married, too?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 9, 2020)

feelin xtra ghey 2day


----------



## Joni (Jan 9, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> feelin xtra ghey 2day


owo


----------



## Nellf (Jan 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> That's lovely! How did you two meet?
> How long have you been married, too?


we met on facebook through a mutual friend, been together 7 years now ^^


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 9, 2020)

lot of OwO here


----------



## Joni (Jan 9, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> lot of OwO here


lot of gay here UwU


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 9, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> lot of OwO here


OwO is the sign of the gayness


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 9, 2020)

*gays*


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 9, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gays*


Gay is now a verb...Keep up, OED!


----------



## Nellf (Jan 9, 2020)

we need page 100 to be legit. last post wins is past 12000


----------



## Joni (Jan 9, 2020)

Nellf said:


> we need page 100 to be legit. last post wins is past 12000


Yes! Last post gay!!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 9, 2020)

*gays around,  lookin at buttz*


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 9, 2020)

_Flaunts loincloth'd butt_


----------



## Joni (Jan 9, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *gays around,  lookin at buttz*


*lifts tail* :V


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 9, 2020)

_Flaunts leather-clad butt
_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 9, 2020)

Joni said:


> *lifts tail* :V



Ow



KD142000 said:


> _Flaunts leather-clad butt_



wO


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> _Flaunts leather-clad butt_



This wuff be stealing my deer leather surplus

_Gets the gheying spear_


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 9, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> This wuff be stealing my deer leather surplus
> 
> _Gets the gheying spear_


*Produces a bigger and longer spear*
You ain't keeping me away, mate 

I actually prefer faux leather. That stuff's just ghey in clothing form


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 9, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> *Produces a bigger and longer spear*
> You ain't keeping me away, mate
> 
> I actually prefer faux leather. That stuff's just ghey in clothing form



Well, keep your faux, the primitive ghey will stick to hunting and gathering. We can at least share common dress, like leather leggings and jerkins!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 9, 2020)

Big, long spears, and fox leather. 
Roger that.
Rendezvous at the extraction point.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 9, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Big, long spears, and fox leather.
> Roger that.
> Rendezvous at the extraction point.



Fox leather? Where? _Gets the poacher-bapping sling

_


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 9, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> Fox leather? Where? _Gets the poacher-bapping sling
> _


*gets the spear spear*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 9, 2020)

*gets the fox faux spear*
*gets ready to catch some ghey*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 9, 2020)

*gheys in chee*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 9, 2020)

*gheys in folf*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 9, 2020)

*increases teh gheyness*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 9, 2020)

*increases ghey to maximum overdrive*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 9, 2020)

I'd increase it more, but the forums are PG13


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 9, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I'd increase it more, but the forums are PG13


*baps with newspaper*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 9, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *baps with newspaper*


More like news-gay-per!


That was awful, and I feel ashamed...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 9, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> More like news-gay-per!
> 
> 
> That was awful, and I feel ashamed...


*baps with a lewdspaper*  :V


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 9, 2020)

*sheds the newsgayper, but not before finishing the crossword*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 9, 2020)

I DIDN'T USE ENOUGH SHAVING CREAM!! MY FACE HURTS!!! *Groans in gay pain*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 9, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I DIDN'T USE ENOUGH SHAVING CREAM!! MY FACE HURTS!!! *Groans in gay pain*



Oh no, you must apply large, warm butt cheeks to your face. It will soothe the pain.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 9, 2020)

X3 lot of gay stuff I love it.


----------



## Joni (Jan 10, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh no, you must apply large, warm butt cheeks to your face. It will soothe the pain.


Yes OwO


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 10, 2020)

YUSH OwO!!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 10, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> *gheys in chee*



*uses a aberration of the word gay to get around non-existant 'bad word censorship'*


I see.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 10, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> More like news-gay-per!
> 
> 
> That was awful, and I feel ashamed...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 10, 2020)

*gay folfs*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 10, 2020)

*Dives into the thread like it was a snowbank*


----------



## Positron (Jan 10, 2020)

*gays into infinity, makes a gayhole that succs up everything into the gay*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 10, 2020)

*melts the snowbank with hot floofiness*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 10, 2020)

This thread has fallen apart, it uses to be gay discussions and talk but now it's just like. *Falls down the stairs, But in a gay manner*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 10, 2020)

Positron said:


> *gays into infinity, makes a gayhole that succs up everything into the gay*


SEE!!!!


----------



## Positron (Jan 10, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> This thread has fallen apart, it uses to be gay discussions and talk but now it's just like. *Falls down the stairs, But in a gay manner*


You could come save me as I fall down the stairs gayly uwu


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 10, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> This thread has fallen apart, it uses to be gay discussions and talk but now it's just like. *Falls down the stairs, But in a gay manner*



*climbs up the stairs, totally gay like, wiggling my butt*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 10, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> This thread has fallen apart, it uses to be gay discussions and talk but now it's just like. *Falls down the stairs, But in a gay manner*


Eh, it's ok. Sometimes we all need to derp out. This world is tough...


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 10, 2020)

You all proved my point.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 10, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Eh, it's ok. Sometimes we all need to derp out. This world is tough...


Your telling me! I just got someone to grab my shift because I was so dam tired that I started crying and fell asleep.


----------



## Positron (Jan 10, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> You all proved my point.


*eats a peach in the most fabulously gay way possible, while shaking them thicc hips* hmm, I dont see how sweetie. UwU


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 10, 2020)

Positron said:


> *eats a peach in the most fabulously gay way possible, while shaking them thicc hips* hmm, I dont see how sweetie. UwU


You're seducing me. owo


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 10, 2020)

*Gays in the gayest way possible, while talking to the second gayest gay which is still me because I am the only gay here. My gaydar starts to go off as my boyfriend walks into the room, I am now the second most gay gay in this room*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 10, 2020)

Positron said:


> *gays into infinity, makes a gayhole that succs up everything into the gay*


Wouldn't that just be a glor-*redacted*


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2020)

so i think i'm weening off of being bi and moving to being gay, i'm confused about all of this, then again it might all be some sort of understanding


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 10, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> so i think i'm weening off of being bi and moving to being gay, i'm confused about all of this, then again it might all be some sort of understanding


It's just getting more confortable with guys so you understand yourself more.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 10, 2020)

Bisexual people turning towards one gender easier when they are taking more time with said gender. (At least that's my experience). I was mostly into girls, but since i have a boyfriend... i can't even find women attractive anymore.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Jan 10, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> It's just getting more confotable with guys so you understand yourself more.


gotcha, thank you, i'll try to let this whole thing set in and get more comfortable with men


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 10, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Bisexual people turning towards one gender easier when they are taking more time with said gender. (At least that's my experience). I was mostly into girls, but since i have a boyfriend... i can't even find women attractive anymore.


Same here I started bi but as the month's went on and I looked at more and more men, I drifted away from women and after I *Cough* "experimented" I found out that I was just gay. Fast forward a year or two I got a boyfriend and now find that Sluty way of dressing (booty shorts, crop top and basically nothing covering their cleavage) annoying its like, Have some respect for yourself, God!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 10, 2020)

*thinks about boobs for a minute*
*ehhh*


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Im more geared towards guys lately.


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Bisexual people turning towards one gender easier when they are taking more time with said gender. (At least that's my experience). I was mostly into girls, but since i have a boyfriend... i can't even find women attractive anymore.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 78980


No u

(No me too!)


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> No u
> 
> (No me too!)


yaay *gay noises*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 11, 2020)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> so i think i'm weening off of being bi and moving to being gay, i'm confused about all of this, then again it might all be some sort of understanding


When I refused to accept being gay, I used to tell myself that I _must _be bi, I guess as a way of clinging on to the idea that there was some straight in me. It took a good three or four years until I finally admitted to myself that I am just plain gay and something about that realisation just felt so right.


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> When I refused to accept being gay, I used to tell myself that I _must _be bi, I guess as a way of clinging on to the idea that there was some straight in me. It took a good three or four years until I finally admitted to myself that I am just plain gay and something about that realisation just felt so right.


Yeah, me too. I felt gay long before, but didn't care about my sexuality. And later I thought I must be bi. And then I found the furry community.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> Yeah, me too. I felt gay long before, but didn't care about my sexuality. And later I thought I must be bi. And then I found the furry community.


Stupid sexy furries...


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Stupid sexy furries...


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 11, 2020)

All these people saying they thought they were bi but were actually gay and then there's me, who thought I was gay but was actually bi.


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> All these people saying they thought they were bi but were actually gay and then there's me, who thought I was gay but was actually bi.


sexuallity is confusing.


----------



## WXYZ (Jan 11, 2020)

I seem to find myself attracted to random people I find in the streets...ahhhh...


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> I seem to find myself attracted to random people I find in the streets...ahhhh...


If they look sexy, of course x3


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Xp "gay noises"


----------



## Skittles (Jan 11, 2020)

I find gender doesn't matter for me. Personality figures a lot with my attraction to people. Saying that.. I can be picky.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> All these people saying they thought they were bi but were actually gay and then there's me, who thought I was gay but was actually bi.


But you're too cute to not be!

Quick math... carry 1...need a growth chart.... and if the planets are here....and voila!  like 8-10 months before I can crazy comment because it wont be creepy and like 3 years and some change before we can legally drink together!

Of course, I'll be a hag by that point, but ha!  makeup and paper bag


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

*gays*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> But you're too cute to not be!
> 
> Quick math... carry 1...need a growth chart.... and if the planets are here....and voila!  like 8-10 months before I can crazy comment because it wont be creepy and like 3 years and some change before we can legally drink together!
> 
> Of course, I'll be a hag by that point, but ha!  makeup and paper bag


Am I cute enough to be gay? :V


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Am I cute enough to be gay? :V


Oh, you would be the cutest unicorn in the fantasy  world!


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Am I cute enough to be gay? :V


Niedlich means cute in german >:V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> Niedlich means cute in german >:V


I know


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I know


so cute :3 *petpet*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> so cute :3 *petpet*


*bites* >:3


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *bites* >:3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 11, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> I seem to find myself attracted to random people I find in the streets...ahhhh...



I think that means you're a homelessosexual.

[/awfuljokes]


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 79008


*uses reverse card*


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *uses reverse card*


that's gay :V


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> that's gay :V



no u


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> that's gay :V





Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> no u


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> no u


yes me


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 11, 2020)

*flooofs around, like, totally*


----------



## Joni (Jan 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *flooofs around, like, totally*


OwO


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

*flops*


----------



## NutTruckNuts (Jan 11, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Smacks both of you*
> That wasn't even serious question! Gimme memes not serious answers for questions that I know already!



>< ack! Oops im the guy who always misses the joke tbh


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 11, 2020)

*swoops in*
I'm not dead...I'm just gay


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> *swoops in*
> I'm not dead...I'm just gay


That's ghey


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's ghey


Nothing's gay enough.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Nothing's gay enough.


Yep


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 11, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> But you're too cute to not be!
> 
> Quick math... carry 1...need a growth chart.... and if the planets are here....and voila!  like 8-10 months before I can crazy comment because it wont be creepy and like 3 years and some change before we can legally drink together!
> 
> Of course, I'll be a hag by that point, but ha!  makeup and paper bag


Just the idea of beer with you sounds awesome, count me the fuck in!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 11, 2020)

@WarriorWhispers I shall summon they gay here. owo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> @WarriorWhispers I shall summon they gay here. owo


I summon @Niedlich the Wolf. :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I summon @Niedlich the Wolf. :V


Damn boi... It worked so fast.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Damn boi... It worked so fast.


I know, it's magic. :V


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I think that means you're a homelessosexual.
> 
> [/awfuljokes]


I'm going to appreciate the dad joke.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 11, 2020)

*dad jokes*


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 11, 2020)

no me OWO


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 12, 2020)

*gays thread up more*


----------



## Joni (Jan 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gays thread up more*


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Gay nuzzles?


----------



## Skittles (Jan 12, 2020)

-Floofs through the thread dusting and cleaning it.-


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 12, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> Gay nuzzles?


*Gives you gay nuzzles*


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 12, 2020)

YUSH OWO!!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wow, 91 pages of this. That's hella gay.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 12, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Floofs through the thread dusting and cleaning it.-


_Wanders around confused because for some reason her broom went missing. _


----------



## NutTruckNuts (Jan 12, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Floofs through the thread dusting and cleaning it.-



-shakes gay and dirty fluff to make more gay dust-


----------



## Skittles (Jan 12, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> _Wanders around confused because for some reason her broom went missing. _


 -Bounces over to and presents broom- Here you go m'lovely.



NutTruckNuts said:


> -shakes gay and dirty fluff to make more gay dust-


No. OUT! OUT! I just hoovered! No dust. The gay stays but NO DUST!


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Need more gay please low help!!! Xp


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 12, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> Need more gay please low help!!! Xp


Gay foxeh!


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 12, 2020)

yes X3!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 12, 2020)

*gays*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 12, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Bounces over to and presents broom- Here you go m'lovely.


_Bows down _Thank you very much, your highness. 


_Oliver_ said:


> Need more gay please low help!!! Xp


I heard nothing is gayer than a gay fox. _Boops snoot_ there, this should help.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 12, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> Need more gay please low help!!! Xp


*Shoots you with my gay rifle* BE GONE STRAIGHT THOUGHTS!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 12, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> *Shoots you with my gay rifle* BE GONE STRAIGHT THOUGHTS!!


I feel slightly threatened being shot at with any rifle...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 12, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I feel slightly threatened being shot at with any rifle...


*shoots you with gay bullets*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 12, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I feel slightly threatened being shot at with any rifle...


*Shoots you with a water gun filled with ice coffee* that better?


----------



## Bink (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Jan 12, 2020)

Bink said:


> View attachment 79063


>w>


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 12, 2020)

Bink said:


> View attachment 79063


U r ghaey


----------



## Joni (Jan 12, 2020)

@Arthurtheshepherd is liking all my post in the gay thread, that's very gay :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 12, 2020)

Joni said:


> @Arthurtheshepherd is liking all my post in the gay thread, that's very gay :V


No u >:V


----------



## Joni (Jan 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> No u >:V


me too


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jan 12, 2020)

Gay update: I got back from spending the weekend with the guy I've been talking to. I may soon be able to say "I'm not gay, but my boyfriend is" and be serious about it.


----------



## Bink (Jan 13, 2020)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> Gay update: I got back from spending the weekend with the guy I've been talking to. I may soon be able to say "I'm not gay, but my boyfriend is" and be serious about it.



Welcome to the club. I got a shirt that says exactly that x3


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jan 13, 2020)

Bink said:


> Welcome to the club. I got a shirt that says exactly that x3



Lol amazing, I'm so glad there's a club! I just need to obtain boyfriend status before I can join. They send you a certificate, right?


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey ^^ hope everyone is having a good time.


----------



## Joni (Jan 13, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> Hey ^^ hope everyone is having a gay time.


Ftfy also thx, you too^w^


----------



## Positron (Jan 13, 2020)

*gay beep*


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 13, 2020)

*whinnies gayly*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 13, 2020)

Gay furries are the best. UwU


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 13, 2020)

Positron said:


> *gay beep*


*gay boop*


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 13, 2020)

I dont know if I'm gay or potential trans... I just love being loved by guys... Meowies!

(Now you got a clue of my gender..)

Edit: I have a boyfriend too! UwU


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 13, 2020)

^.^


----------



## Joni (Jan 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Gay furries are the best. UwU


*gay furry noises, also, gay hugs* owo


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

*Exorcises everyone from Faggotism*


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Gay furries are the best. UwU


*cries in ace* 

^^


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Exorcises everyone from Faggotism*


_Exorcises you from articulating yourself like a 13 year old._


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> _Exorcises you from articulating yourself like a 13 year old._





HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Exorcises everyone from Faggotism*



Do you two have an exorcism permit for that?


----------



## Joni (Jan 14, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Do you two have an exorcism permit for that?


No u. Also GAY *licks the yeen in certain places :V*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 14, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Do you two have an exorcism permit for that?


Depends in whether or not you are in possession of an exorcism verification certificate.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> _Exorcises you from articulating yourself like a 13 year old._


*Locks one specific witch in dvimeritium box and sits on thd lead* When will you learn that trying to outsmart me will result in me mocking you?



ConorHyena said:


> Do you two have an exorcism permit for that?


Of course not. Would I be here if I had one?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Depends in whether or not you are in possession of an exorcism verification certificate.


But Is the exorcism from an ethically farmed source? Or do we have to do a bust on a farm that is not properly raising these exorcisms?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Locks one specific witch in dvimeritium box and sits on thd lead* When will you learn that trying to outsmart me will result in me mocking you?
> 
> 
> Of course not. Would I be here if I had one?



You should have _polish_ed that box first.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> You should have _polish_ed that box first.


*Locks you in the same box as ClumsyWitch for this putrid pun*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Locks one specific witch in dvimeritium box and sits on thd lead* When will you learn that trying to outsmart me will result in me mocking you?


As soon as you start to get better at mocking, even my mother can hurl more creative and better worded insults.



Arthurtheshepherd said:


> But Is the exorcism from an ethically farmed source? Or do we have to do a bust on a farm that is not properly raising these exorcisms?


No source is more ethical then a gay source.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> As soon as you start to get better at mocking, even my mother can hurl more creative and better worded insults.
> 
> 
> No source is more ethical then a gay source.


Insults? I guess I won then as I did not even tried to insult you delicate snowflake <.<


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Insults? I guess I won then as I did not even tried to insult you delicate snowflake <.<


*angry sounds from the box*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Insults? I guess I won then as I did not even tried to insult you delicate snowflake <.<


In order to win you should succeed to make me feel insulted in the first place. This fur is much thicker than the coat you're wearing.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> In order to win you should succeed to make me feel insulted in the first place. This fur is much thicker than the coat you're wearing.


Yet I clearly see you getting boiled up... not only you hide the truth, you do it pretty badly.
Better luck next time sunshine


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Yet I clearly see you getting boiled up... not only you hide the truth, you do it pretty badly.
> Better luck next time sunshine



Ladies and gents, please calm thine titties.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 14, 2020)

*returns to give more gay energy to this thread*
You'd think I'd be here more often. 



ConorHyena said:


> Ladies and gents, please calm thine titties.


Can we print this quote on a T-shirt? I'd buy 12.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 14, 2020)

I come in here looking for ghey and I get salt.

Well, I did need salt for my soup...

_Grabs the nearest source and shakes it over soup bowl
_
There, ghey salty tomato soup


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Ladies and gents, please calm thine titties.


Titties?! Where?! *Looks around in excitement*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 14, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> I come in here looking for ghey and I get salt.
> 
> Well, I did need salt for my soup...
> 
> ...


But, muh salt, shit's expensive (and extra gay) ;~;


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> But, muh salt, shit's expensive (and extra gay) ;~;



Salt? Expensive? This is true, stuff's a cunt to get a hold of. Smoking and drying tastes better anyway...

Then again, I don't think you can dry soup.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> I come in here looking for ghey and I get salt.
> 
> Well, I did need salt for my soup...
> 
> ...


Nah me and woodland hag are just bantering. I prefer to avoid salty arguments


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 14, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> Salt? Expensive? This is true, stuff's a cunt to get a hold of. Smoking and drying tastes better anyway...
> 
> Then again, I don't think you can dry soup.


It gets pretty dry and crunchy if you leave it for a week or two. But I guess you really don't want to eat it then. And a perfectly good, gay soup was wasted!


----------



## Joni (Jan 14, 2020)

Whaqt the hell..is going on here?>_>


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 14, 2020)

Soup.  ghey.  salt.  Weird insults.

Need more coffee to understand and follow.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 14, 2020)

UWU xp anyways I hope you guys are having fun.


----------



## Joni (Jan 14, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> UWU xp anyways I hope you guys are having fun.


I can have a lot of fun (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 14, 2020)

oh I see X3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 14, 2020)

Joni said:


> I can have a lot of fun (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)
> View attachment 79209


_Sprinkles some salt on you to add to the gayness._


----------



## Skittles (Jan 14, 2020)

Is it magical Himalayan rainbow gay salt?


----------



## Joni (Jan 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> _Sprinkles some salt on you to add to the gayness._


If you give me some noods to put the salt on :V


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 14, 2020)

*has a cupboard full of imported Korean noods*


----------



## Joni (Jan 14, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Is it magical Himalayan rainbow gay salt?


When you eat a spoon of it at once, you'll look like this:


----------



## Sairn (Jan 14, 2020)

Joni said:


> When you eat a spoon of it at once, you'll look like this:
> View attachment 79212



Side effects may also include a double rainbow.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 14, 2020)

Joni said:


> When you eat a spoon of it at once, you'll look like this:
> View attachment 79212


Taste the rainbow...


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 15, 2020)

Is it true that gay people are born? I don't know wheter they're born gay or are turned gay, I'm really confused by this. This is because of what happened to me and my experience. When I started in the furry fandom, I was straight and wasn't interested in men being depicted in sexual or fetish art. But as time went on, I was beginning to like men in such acts, and so I ended up liking both men and women. That was not all though, as the past year I've been dreaming and thinking of having a relationship with a man, while still having the same feelings for a woman. I finally came to the conclusion that I'm bisexual last year. My question is whether the fandom turned me to being attracted to men or if I have always been attracted to both sexes and the fandom just made me realize of that and my bisexuality. I'm leaning more towards the latter, but I'm still confused, and I want to know your thoughts on this.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 15, 2020)

noods!? you have to just eat that stuff all up X3


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 15, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Is it true that gay people are born? I don't know wheter they're born gay or are turned gay, I'm really confused by this. This is because of what happened to me and my experience. When I started in the furry fandom, I was straight and wasn't interested in men being depicted in sexual or fetish art. But as time went on, I was beginning to like men in such acts, and so I ended up liking both men and women. That was not all though, as the past year I've been dreaming and thinking of having a relationship with a man, while still having the same feelings for a woman. I finally came to the conclusion that I'm bisexual last year. My question is whether the fandom turned me to being attracted to men or if I have always been attracted to both sexes and the fandom just made me realize of that and my bisexuality. I'm leaning more towards the latter, but I'm still confused, and I want to know your thoughts on this.





ClumsyWitch said:


> Because either you have this specific sexuality or you don't. There is no such thing as spontaneously changing or being converted (which is good, because this irrational believing in the ability to influence and turn sexuality is the exact kind of nonsense conversion camps are based on, and we don't want those now do we?), you just get warm with something that was always there, you just never allowed yourself to think in that way before.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 15, 2020)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> Is it true that gay people are born? I don't know wheter they're born gay or are turned gay, I'm really confused by this. This is because of what happened to me and my experience. When I started in the furry fandom, I was straight and wasn't interested in men being depicted in sexual or fetish art. But as time went on, I was beginning to like men in such acts, and so I ended up liking both men and women. That was not all though, as the past year I've been dreaming and thinking of having a relationship with a man, while still having the same feelings for a woman. I finally came to the conclusion that I'm bisexual last year. My question is whether the fandom turned me to being attracted to men or if I have always been attracted to both sexes and the fandom just made me realize of that and my bisexuality. I'm leaning more towards the latter, but I'm still confused, and I want to know your thoughts on this.


If anything it's society that makes you believe you're straight and any "conversion" into bi or homosexuality is simply a realisation and pushing away the learned straightness. You never hear of it the other way round, people coming to the realisation that they're straight, do you?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 15, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> If anything it's society that makes you believe you're straight and any "conversion" into bi or homosexuality is simply a realisation and pushing away the learned straightness. You never hear of it the other way round, people coming to the realisation that they're straight, do you?


I'm pretty sure that there is more to it than just society <.< some for example are really attracted only to opposite gender


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 15, 2020)

This thread.

This thread x2.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 15, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is more to it than just society <.< some for example are really attracted only to opposite gender


I was referring to those on the LGBT spectrum having society bring them up to believe otherwise. It's standard practise to be brought up with the idea of "get a husband/wife, settle down, have kids etc...". Nowhere did I imply that heterosexuals are a product of society, rather in those who aren't hetero it's the _belief_ that they are.

If you're straight, then that's fine - there's no realisation to make. If you're gay, bi or whatever else then you will end up having feelings conflicting with those ideals taught as a youngster.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 15, 2020)

It is important to know that you just want the uh Nood..s


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 15, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> It is important to know that you just want the uh Nood..s


Especially the spicy noods!


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 15, 2020)

oh.. yes especially the very spicy ones!!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 15, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I was referring to those on the LGBT spectrum having society bring them up to believe otherwise. It's standard practise to be brought up with the idea of "get a husband/wife, settle down, have kids etc...". Nowhere did I imply that heterosexuals are a product of society, rather in those who aren't hetero it's the _belief_ that they are.
> 
> If you're straight, then that's fine - there's no realisation to make. If you're gay, bi or whatever else then you will end up having feelings conflicting with those ideals taught as a youngster.


Cannot say much more other than I approve the messege ^^


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 15, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Especially the spicy noods!





You said spicy noods.......


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jan 15, 2020)

All noods should be spicy, otherwise what's the point?

Edit: On the subject of discovering you're LGBT, there is extremely strong societal pressure to present as and act straight and cis, which leads people to act straight and cis and just assume other people have similar urges. I used to think every straight guy must have thought guys' butts were hot, and sure I could imagine doing uh...other things with them, but that was just dudes being dudes, right? So long as you say "no homo" you're in the clear!

There are also the benefits of being another straight cis dude in the eyes of the public, which are way too great for me to be willing to give it up (absent a very serious relationship with another man) until I'm more secure in my life situation. This is an unfortunate situation, and also why I'm still in the closet except to a small amount of family and some very close friends. It sucks having to hide things, but it'd suck more if I was passed over for a promotion or fired because somebody was a bigot.

Edit 2: In retrospect, this is why I have such high highs and low lows. Hiding part of your life sucks, but when you get to engage in the otherwise hidden piece it's _incredible_, like a part of me that is dead and buried returns to life. Might explain a bit of the awful mental health stats of bisexuals too, because damn are those low parts low.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Good morning ^^


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 16, 2020)

Greetings. How do you do?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 16, 2020)

Gay kiss!


----------



## Joni (Jan 16, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Gay kiss!


Yery gay. owo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 16, 2020)

*gay nothing*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 16, 2020)

Guy's help! I didn't know it was possible to miss someone so much, I've never been so happy but I also didn't know it was possible to think of somebody for an entire day and never have them leave your mind over and over again. I've written this message three separate times because every time I do I sound like a needy b**** but I've decided but I'm asking for advice it doesn't matter what everybody thinks of me right now I need to vent this right now, so yeah.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 17, 2020)

XP Im not sure on that one, I had that issue with someone once


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 19, 2020)

Rawr!!! I need the gayness.
where is everyone!?


----------



## Joni (Jan 19, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> Rawr!!! I need the gayness.
> where is everyone!?


probably busy yiffing someone :V


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 19, 2020)

oh my!!! owo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 19, 2020)

*regays thread*


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 19, 2020)

*howls gayly*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 19, 2020)

*awoos gayly*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

*Gays gayly*


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 19, 2020)

*flops on the ground gayly*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 19, 2020)

*gayly gays while gayly gaying*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

God I love being gay!


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 19, 2020)

Hmmm, you may have to much gay there and we will need to extract it and put some of your gayness in the 
 in the chem trail experiments so we can release them into the atmosphere to spread more gay around the world ohohoh.

*grab him and preform the extraction!* "for the greater good"


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

THE GREATER GOOD!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 19, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> Hmmm, you may have to much gay there and we will need to extract it and put some of your gayness in the
> in the chem trail experiments so we can release them into the atmosphere to spread more gay around the world ohohoh.
> 
> *grab him and preform the extraction!* "for the greater good"


No such thing as too much gay.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> No such thing as too much gay.


In fact we need more gay. *points to Niedlich* BRING THE GAY!


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 19, 2020)

XP sounds like a plan X3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> God I love being gay!


ME TOO!!! ^w^


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> In fact we need more gay. *points to Niedlich* BRING THE GAY!


*brings gay*


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> ME TOO!!! ^w^


It's the best right! Like it's just fun like 95% of the time!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *brings gay*


YES!!! PERFECTION ALL WRAPPED UP IN A RAINBOW BLANKET!!! Now load it into the cannon.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Guy's help! I didn't know it was possible to miss someone so much, I've never been so happy but I also didn't know it was possible to think of somebody for an entire day and never have them leave your mind over and over again. I've written this message three separate times because every time I do I sound like a needy b**** but I've decided but I'm asking for advice it doesn't matter what everybody thinks of me right now I need to vent this right now, so yeah.


I'm not sure?  
Is this a mutual separation or breakup?  Are you together and he just left for a while?  Serious or not?  What are you up against?

Could be separation anxiety, love, codependency, normal anxiety, etc.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I'm not sure?
> Is this a mutual separation or breakup?  Are you together and he just left for a while?  Serious or not?  What are you up against?
> 
> Could be separation anxiety, love, codependency, normal anxiety, etc.


We are all good now we're still together he was just gone for a while and I really really missed it I just had to vent for a bit


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 19, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> We are all good now we're still together he was just gone for a while and I really really missed it I just had to vent for a bit


Glad to hear!

Hopefully it continues to work out for you both!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 19, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Glad to hear!
> 
> Hopefully it continues to work out for you both!


Thank you.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

Yo, it’s been awhile since I’ve been here. How is everyone?


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

owo gay activity in the gay thread


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 20, 2020)

(Hopefully there is no interference from a gay weather balloon in this thread to detract from this thread gayness.)


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 20, 2020)

Joni said:


> owo gay activity in the gay thread


*actively gays*


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *actively gays*


OwO


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 20, 2020)

*gays in folf*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi i'm new and gay


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gays in folf*


*Makes gay foxxo noises*


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Hi i'm new and gay


Welcome in the gay thread!


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> *Makes gay foxxo noises*


OwO *Looks what the gay foxxo is doing*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Joni said:


> OwO *Looks what the gay foxxo is doing*


Yipyipyipyipyipyipyip!!!


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yipyipyipyipyipyipyip!!!


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 20, 2020)

very cute gay stuff X3


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> very cute gay stuff X3


*cute gay noises*


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 20, 2020)

*Slowly falls on the ground in a dramatic way stares out in to the world like a fish out of water* " help...I'm low on gay cuddles please.... help!?" *begins to make fake dying noises*


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> *Slowly falls on the ground in a dramatic way stares out in to the world like a fish out of water* " help...I'm low on gay cuddles please.... help!?" *begins to make fake dying noises*


That's how I feel with backscritches and cuddles aswell, with @ConorHyena 
*cuddles*


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 20, 2020)

Pff... you all are gay. Smh...


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Pff... you all are gay. Smh...


*licks* :3


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 20, 2020)

Is there a scale to measure gayness?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 20, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Is there a scale to measure gayness?



No. You are either gay or you are not gay.


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Is there a scale to measure gayness?


Do you like dick?
Do you have a boyfriend?
Do you look at gay yiff?

100% gay


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

Joni said:


> Do you like dick?
> Do you have a boyfriend?
> Do you look at gay yiff?
> 
> 100% gay





ConorHyena said:


> No. You are either gay or you are not gay.


Or that


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 20, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> No. You are either gay or you are not gay.


Fair enough

*gays very gayly in the gayest thread ever*


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 20, 2020)

Joni said:


> Do you like dick?
> Do you have a boyfriend?
> Do you look at gay yiff?
> 
> 100% gay



you forgot one important question

do you _have _a dick?

because if you don't the above is 100% straight.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 20, 2020)

*smiles in pan* 

theirs always a way to be gayer x3


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

Anime made me gay


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> you forgot one important question
> 
> do you _have _a dick?
> 
> because if you don't the above is 100% straight.


True xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> No. You are either gay or you are not gay.


Uh, sexuality isn't black and white...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Anime made me gay


Fembois made me gay. uwu


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 20, 2020)

vrchat made me gay lol well more like bring out, I dont think you can force it out if you never had any to begin with as much as... I would want too force to make some guys gay *gives bright red evil eyes*

"For the greater good"


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh, sexuality isn't black and white...


It’s more like a spectrum. Or more accurately, an abacus on a boat. The bead (or in this case, the gender that you’re primarily attracted to) shifts constantly depending on the person, or in this case, the water. One moment it could be on one side then on the other in an instant, or it could stay somewhat constant throughout a person’s life. Some people don’t even have an abacus. I was trying to make a metaphor and failed miserably so I’m sorry that you had to suffer through this. I’m going to shut up now. Thank you for coming to my Ted Talk.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 20, 2020)

There is only 2 sexuality. 
People who are gay, and people who don't know what they are missing out on.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 20, 2020)

XD oh my


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> There is only 2 sexuality.
> People who are gay, and people who don't know what they are missing out on.


indeed


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

I’ve only been attracted to fictional women does that still make me gay


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 20, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I’ve only been attracted to fictional women does that still make me gay


Practically yes.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> There is only 2 sexuality.
> People who are gay, and people who don't know what they are missing out on.


Right you are.
(Especially with fembois)


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 20, 2020)

Your favorite hentai female voices were probably in good chance voiced by men muahahaha

also terrifying to see this.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Practically yes.


K good. It’s not that I don’t support bisexuals or anything, hell, I love them to death, but it’s just gonna be incredibly hard to explain to everyone that I’m bi because I enjoy staring at pictures of Megurine Luka for hours on end.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

F
e
m
b
o
i
s


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Uh, sexuality isn't black and white...



I did not say it is. However if you define as being gay as being attracted to men

you're either gay (e.g. attracted to men) or you're not (e.g you're attracted to men and [x] or [x]) then you're not gay.

This doesn't change the fact of sexuality being a spectrum or anything, by all means.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 20, 2020)

hmmm... oh yes fembois "opps got carried away there"


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

Adding on to what I said earlier, rainbow is definitely more my colour.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 20, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> K good. It’s not that I don’t support bisexuals or anything, hell, I love them to death, but it’s just gonna be incredibly hard to explain to everyone that I’m bi because I enjoy staring at pictures of Megurine Luka for hours on end.


I diagnose you with picture sexuality.
You're now picturesexual. :V


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 20, 2020)

The most terrifying things I seen on vrchat is a reverse trap, it is a person purposely faking a trap voice of a male sound like a female
and the men by like pffft you can't fool me X3 oh bet your a cute guy, *she*, will switch to a normal woman voice* she will be like hahaha I got you!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 20, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> The most terrifying things I seen on vrchat is a reverse trap, it is a person purposely faking a trap voice of a male sound like a female
> and the men by like pffft you can't fool me X3 oh bet your a cute guy, *she*, will switch to a normal woman voice* she will be like hahaha I got you!


Das evil.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> The most terrifying things I seen on vrchat is a reverse trap, it is a person purposely faking a trap voice of a male sound like a female
> and the men by like pffft you can't fool me X3 oh bet your a cute guy, *she*, will switch to a normal woman voice* she will be like hahaha I got you!


“Haha, you’re straight!”


----------



## Joni (Jan 20, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Adding on to what Isaid earlier, rainbow is definitely more my colour.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 20, 2020)

More furry gayness!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 20, 2020)

*cute gay boi noises*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 20, 2020)

*Sexy bottom noises*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 20, 2020)

*cute twink noises*


----------



## Joni (Jan 21, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> More furry gayness!


Aww


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Jan 21, 2020)

*Sneaks in bisexually*
Owo
This place seems very nice! 
*Sits down among the gayness*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *Sneaks in bisexually*
> Owo
> This place seems very nice!
> *Sits down among the gayness*


*gays more*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Jan 21, 2020)

*Admires Nied's gaying*
*Tries to join in, with an estimated 70% success rate*


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Jan 21, 2020)

*Admires Nied's gaying*
*Tries to join in, with an estimated 70% success rate*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Kylan Velpa said:


> *Admires Nied's gaying*
> *Tries to join in, with an estimated 70% success rate*


*trys to ramp it up to 100%* :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


>


*steals popcorn*


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 21, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *steals popcorn*


*steals all your gay* :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *steals all your gay* :V


*is infinite*


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 21, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *is infinite*


*steals you then*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *steals you then*


AAAAAAAH


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 21, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> AAAAAAAH


*applies silencing device*
That's one loud gay.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 21, 2020)

*screws silencer on my L105*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *applies silencing device*
> That's one loud gay.


AAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Joni (Jan 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


>


owo food


----------



## Joni (Jan 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


>


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 21, 2020)

Joni said:


> owo food





ConorHyena said:


> *screws silencer on my L105*


You two show up in the exact same moment...




Suspecious activity is suspecious.


----------



## Joni (Jan 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You two show up in the exact same moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hugs* :3 That's the magic of being a couple.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 21, 2020)

Joni said:


> *hugs* :3 That's the magic of being a couple.



Wir tauchen ungebeten auf mit Pauken und Trompeten.


----------



## Joni (Jan 21, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Wir tauchen ungebeten auf mit Pauken und Trompeten.


>w>


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You two show up in the exact same moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gives a bomb* This can break their magic.


----------



## Joni (Jan 21, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gives a bomb* This can break their magic.


No u


----------



## Joni (Jan 21, 2020)

Joni said:


> No u


No, actually nothing.


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 21, 2020)

MEWWWWWW!! *burst in the room* I need dem gay snuggles!!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

*gays*


----------



## Joni (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 79749


No u ghey


----------



## Joni (Jan 21, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> No u ghey


go to the ghey thread >:V this is the gay thread


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 21, 2020)

"hmmm that menu does look good"
some gay noises
with some fembois and a side of dirty talk.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Joni said:


> go to the ghey thread >:V this is the gay thread


No u


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 21, 2020)

Call it a hunch but
Something tells me the people is this thread are kinda gay


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Call it a hunch but
> Something tells me the people is this thread are kinda gay


I have no idea why you think that. :V


 
I couldn't figure out how to change the tab name.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 21, 2020)

Why are gay (and LGBT) people the cutest? ^w^


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 21, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Why are gay (and LGBT) people the cutest? ^w^


Because we're f**king radical!!!
(Yes, I know my 90s childhood is showing)


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 21, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Why are gay (and LGBT) people the cutest? ^w^


*gays* Because


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 22, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 79749


Painfully accurate.


----------



## Joni (Jan 22, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Why are gay (and LGBT) people the cutest? ^w^


Because they are furries aswell?! >w>


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 22, 2020)

Always remember.
Be gay, and do crimes.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 22, 2020)

Joni said:


> Because they are furries aswell?! >w>


Because you always want what you can't have.

That and we actually seem to take care of ourselves more.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 22, 2020)

I find the gay thread.... less gay than it should be. 
I cannot see a single gay thing here.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 22, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I find the gay thread.... less gay than it should be.
> I cannot see a single gay thing here.


On the contrary, there's plenty of gay singles around. Hah.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 22, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I find the gay thread.... less gay than it should be.
> I cannot see a single gay thing here.


*cries*


----------



## Joni (Jan 22, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I find the gay thread.... less gay than it should be.
> I cannot see a single gay thing here.


You? Me? Nied? etc.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 22, 2020)

Joni said:


> You? Me? Nied? etc.


Gay thing. Not gay person.


----------



## Joni (Jan 22, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Gay thing. Not gay person.


What do you want? Dick pics? :V
More gay furry memes??


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 22, 2020)

Joni said:


> What do you want? Dick pics? :V
> More gay furry memes??


----------



## Joni (Jan 22, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


>


I see *removes pants* :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 22, 2020)

Joni said:


> I see *removes pants* :V


Conor would love that. >->


----------



## Joni (Jan 22, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Conor would love that. >->


Indeed. He would >w>


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 22, 2020)

*out of context zipper*


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 22, 2020)

*in the process of drawing gay art*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 22, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *in the process of drawing gay art*


That's gay. >:3


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 22, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's gay. >:3


I'll post it here later :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 22, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I'll post it here later :V


OwO


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 22, 2020)

OwO!?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 22, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> OwO!?


Nani?!


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Jan 22, 2020)

Really serious question:
I often, when no one is listening, speak as Mettaton, or James (team rocket) or use a similar voice. Usually when emptying the dishwasher or something. I add the gay hand thing and some facial expression, and I just love how gay it makes me feel. I really like feeling gay, you know?
Anybody else do stuff like that or am I alone in this? X3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 22, 2020)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Really serious question:
> I often, when no one is listening, speak as Mettaton, or James (team rocket) or use a similar voice. Usually when emptying the dishwasher or something. I add the gay hand thing and some facial expression, and I just love how gay it makes me feel. I really like feeling gay, you know?
> Anybody else do stuff like that or am I alone in this? X3


I like to *radacted* :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 22, 2020)

Woo! Page 100!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I have no idea why you think that. :V
> View attachment 79763
> I couldn't figure out how to change the tab name.



You have adverts on the forum?

I've never seen any.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> You have adverts on the forum?
> 
> I've never seen any.


Only on my Chromebook.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Only on my Chromebook.


Mais porquois


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Mais porquois


What?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 22, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> What?



Do you know why?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you know why?


I don't know why. They're both my phone a Chromebook are on Google Chrome so that can't be it. I definetly know it's not adware so it's a mystery.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 22, 2020)

Today at the hair salon, the daughter of the lady who gave me my haircut walked in and jeez, she was really cute. I was sitting there trying not to stare at her while she was confessing to her mom about getting in trouble for laughing too loud in class. Ultimately, she didn't even notice me--thank goodness because I would have embarrassed myself had we struck up a conversation.

As for the haircut in question? A pixie cut. Now not only am I being very gay today, I look the part.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 22, 2020)

Good afternoon.


----------



## Joni (Jan 23, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I'll post it here later :V


OwO


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 23, 2020)

hey, everyone ^^


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 23, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> hey, everyone ^^


Hoi


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 23, 2020)

I just want to keep this train going X3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 23, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> I just want to keep this train going X3


All aboard the gay train. :V


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 23, 2020)

yush!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 23, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> yush!!


Yeeeeeeaaaaaaaah!!!!!


----------



## Joni (Jan 24, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yeeeeeeaaaaaaaah!!!!!


AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 24, 2020)

*Marf*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 24, 2020)

*fox noises*


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 24, 2020)

hey everyone X3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 24, 2020)

_Marf, arf! _^w^


----------



## WXYZ (Jan 24, 2020)

*boards the gay train*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 24, 2020)

_Yiff yiff :V_


----------



## Bink (Jan 24, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> _Yiff yiff :V_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 24, 2020)

Bink said:


> View attachment 79981


Foxes, amirite?


----------



## Bink (Jan 24, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Foxes, amirite?


There's certainly worse stereotypes x3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 24, 2020)

Bink said:


> There's certainly worse stereotypes x3


But, why do foxxos have that stereotype when other common species, like wolves or housecats kinda have a blank slate sort of reputation?


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jan 25, 2020)

Crowder is just...the worst thing, but this is something I may agree with him on.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 25, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, why do foxxos have that stereotype when other common species, like wolves or housecats kinda have a blank slate sort of reputation?



Thats not true. Other species have their own stereotypes as well <:


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

lol kinda embarassed I look at gay furry stuff


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> lol kinda embarassed I look at gay furry stuff


Why? There's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jan 25, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Thats not true. Other species have their own stereotypes as well <:



Hey wait I'm not a girl! But...oh. Alright _fine_.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't know lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I don't know lol


Well... Just know that there's nothing wrong about being attracted to the same sex as yourself. This isn't the 1980's anymore.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

But they're animals though lol I don't know feel weird about liking it sometimes


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> But they're animals though lol I don't know feel weird about liking it sometimes


Ah. I can tell that you're new to literally all of this. You're likely at the start of figuring everything out, right? Relax, hun. There's nothing to feel weird or ashamed about. Yeah, some people may give you crap for being gay or being a furry or being a gay furry, but just ignore them. They're all shallow jerks living shallow, meaningless lives.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yeah kinda new haha


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

*watches with my cigar*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Pretty cool avatar!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Yeah kinda new haha


Well, uh, if you have any questions, we're all happy to help. We were all you at one point or another. I remember when I was 18 and first started realizing that females didn't cut it for me.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks haha not sure what to ask but I'll let you know if I think of something and I am okay with being gay it's just being into yiff  haha


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Thanks haha not sure what to ask but I'll let you know if I think of something and I am okay with being gay it's just being into yiff  haha


Do you know about fembois? owo


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> But they're animals though lol I don't know feel weird about liking it sometimes


But they're not the animals you see in day to day life. They have human anatomy. As long as you aren't into actual animals, you're fine.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Do you know about fembois? owo


what about fembois lol


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> But they're not the animals you see in day to day life. They have human anatomy. As long as you aren't into actual animals, you're fine.


Yeah I guess there are reasons Incineroar and Machoke can be attractive to human guy lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> But they're not the animals you see in day to day life. They have human anatomy. As long as you aren't into actual animals, you're fine.


I kinda see anthros as humans, but better.
Wouldn't people look better if they were covered in fur and had tails and snoots and cute pointy ears atop their heads?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> what about fembois lol


Just wondering if they had anything to do with your seuxality. uwu


Zilla166 said:


> Yeah I guess there are reasons Incineroar and Machoke can be attractive to human guy lol


Oho! Machoke and Incineroar, eh? Heh heh....
You have good taste.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

haha yeah a few pokemon out there I like...are you a femboi fluff?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> haha yeah a few pokemon out there I like...are you a femboi fluff?


Uh, huh! Jamie is basically a flat-chested girl with male plumbing, if you catch my drift. His body has a pear-shape to it.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Is that your fursona?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Is that your fursona?


Oh! Heh, I'm just so used to most people already knowing my sona's name, I forgot to tell you.
My name is Jamie. Jamie Foxworthy.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Haha coolz I don't have a fursona or anything


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Haha coolz I don't have a fursona or anything



This will be your undoing.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

What do you mean lol


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> What do you mean lol


I'm just being sarcastic.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Ah okay...we shall see if I make one


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

*licks the yeen* tastes gay


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Ah okay...we shall see if I make one


Be a foxxo! Foxxos are the best! We're doggos that act like kitties and make silly noises!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Lol I'll put it in my suggestion box and very true! But goodnight femboi Foxxo


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol I'll put it in my suggestion box and very true! But goodnight femboi Foxxo


psst. Make a doggo fursona, doggos are the best x3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> psst. Make a doggo fursona, doggos are the best x3


What kind of doggo, though?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> psst. Make a doggo fursona, doggos are the best x3


Lol after seeing daddy Duke no way I could measure up to doggo fursona


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol after seeing daddy Duke no way I could measure up to doggo fursona


Maybe you can be a Husky? Huskies seem to be like their own thing.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What kind of doggo, though?


fluffdog


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Haha true another addition to suggestion box...yeah Duke doberman is my fursuit crush


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Haha true another addition to suggestion box...yeah Duke doberman is my fursuit crush


Or hot dog :V


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 25, 2020)

Cheetahs are most underrated animal in the fandom. 
And I agree; Duke Doberman is a hottie!


----------



## WXYZ (Jan 25, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Cheetahs are most underrated animal in the fandom.


...or the croc.
*hides*


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 25, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> ...or the croc.
> *hides*


Don't be bringing Ravocrocs into this!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 25, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Don't be bringing Ravocrocs into this!
> 
> View attachment 80007


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


>


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


>


Do you really want to say that line in this thread?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Do you really want to say that line in this thread?


The Dark Knight Applause GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
You won this round


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 80008


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

*gays up thread more*


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Lol I want a cookie! First picture is cute foxxo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80012


*shoots up all the cookies* :V


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol I want a cookie! First picture is cute foxxo


Who doesn't want cookies and cute foxxos.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> Who doesn't want cookies and cute foxxos.


I love both. UwU


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 25, 2020)

*licks* Really would... like a cookie from that fox.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80012


Did you draw that Joni? It's really good!


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Did you draw that Joni? It's really good!


No I didn't I just searched it on google images


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Did you draw that Joni? It's really good!


I would go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, if Joni could do that.
But i swear he made the meme XD


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Haha well whoever it was is amazing artist...guess you two good bois are following me around


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Haha well whoever it was is amazing artist...guess you two good bois are following me around


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Haha well whoever it was is amazing artist...guess you two good bois are following me around


Me? Never...
How can you think something like that? 
*stalks more cautiosly*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Lol *looks over shoulder suspiciously*


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol *looks over shoulder suspiciously*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Interesting look you got there foxxo


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Interesting look you got there foxxo


By the looks of it, you will be gayed soon.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> By the looks of it, you will be gayed soon.


OwO


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> By the looks of it, you will be gayed soon.


Rofl maybe so


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> By the looks of it, you will be gayed soon.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hope you wash up first lol


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80034


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Hope you wash up first lol


No I'm a dirty doggo (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Hope you wash up first lol



that would moot the point of a mudhole. Trust me, I'm an expert.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> that would moot the point of a mudhole. Trust me, I'm an expert.


How are you today, mr. expert?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Lol okay general hyena, you don't have to destroy me


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 25, 2020)

Hmm, Joni that is very interesting family friendly avatar you have there


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> Hmm, Joni that is very interesting family friendly avatar you have there


I know, right?


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 25, 2020)

Want to share that with the rest of the class? X3
no, dont do that XD


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

_Oliver_ said:


> Hmm, Joni that is very interesting family friendly avatar you have there


We're just cuddling I swear


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

OwO what that avatar


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> We're just cuddling I swear


That's some passionate cuddling.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol okay general hyena, you don't have to destroy me


I'm not a general and as long as you don't try to stop us you'll be fine


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm not a general and as long as you don't try to stop us you'll be fine


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80036


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 25, 2020)

Why are you stopping I dont pay you to stop we can't show the audience stopping.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


>


Literally?(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> Literally?(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


This is not something you want to know about.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> This is not something you want to know about.


>_>


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> Literally?(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


I think this is the point where i should take my leave before it turns more... passionate.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I think this is the point where is should take a leave before it turns more... passionate.


yeah maybe


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Very passionate


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

No!!! 
Joni changed back!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

No fire though


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> No fire though


Improvement :V But I'm still hot


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> Improvement :V I'm still hot
> View attachment 80040


Just wait until Cyndy finishing my new art. >:V


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

maybe


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Just wait until Cyndy finishing my new art. >:V


Is your art out on the main site already? Not trying to creep lol just curious


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Just wait until Cyndy finishing my new art. >:V


OwO


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Is your art out on the main site already? Not trying to creep lol just curious


Sure. The link is literally below this message


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Sure. The link is literally below this message


*gets a ruler and measures nighty's size*

dude are you compensating or what?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Sure. The link is literally below this message


Cute art you really love the pole huh


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> *gets a ruler and measures nighty's size*
> 
> dude are you compensating or what?


Not the tail joke again, please.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> *gets a ruler and measures nighty's size*
> 
> dude are you compensating or what?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Cute art you really love the pole huh


Pole dancer Foxxo-Ram, at your service.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Haha fun


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Not the tail joke again, please.



am I a joke to you?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> am I a joke to you?


Yes


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> am I a joke to you?


Yish :V


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Yes





Night.Claw said:


> Yish :V


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Yish :V





Zilla166 said:


> Yes



When I'm done with you two, neither of you will be able to walk stright for some time.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> When I'm done with you two, neither of you will be able to walk stright for some time.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> When I'm done with you two, neither of you will be able to walk stright for some time.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> When I'm done with you two, neither of you will be able to walk stright for some time.


You plan on breaking my knee caps?


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> When I'm done with you two, neither of you will be able to walk stright for some time.


Because they're gay :V


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You plan on breaking my knee caps?


probably something not family friendly xD


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You plan on breaking my knee caps?



kneecap shooting, baby~ you won't know how fun it is till you've tried it.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Oh lol maybe I should get out of gutter more :|


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> kneecap shooting, baby~ you won't know how fun it is till you've tried it.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


>


don't go nuuu ;w;


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> don't go nuuu ;w;


Am still here. Just watching Brite playing Soma.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Am still here. Just watching Brite playing Soma.


yaay *hugs*


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> yaay *hugs*


*hugs*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm watching CoreyCoyote and Duke Doberman videos right now lol


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *hugs*


Forgot to add no homo. :v


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I'm watching CoreyCoyote and Duke Doberman videos right now lol


I'm just watching this thread rn


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I'm watching CoreyCoyote and Duke Doberman videos right now lol


I never heard of them.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Forgot to add no homo. :v


watching Brite playing Soma is homo :V


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I never heard of them.


Corey is pretty funny and a dj, Duke is my fursuit crush


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> watching Brite playing Soma is homo :V


Indeed it is.


Zilla166 said:


> Corey is pretty funny and a dj, Duke is my fursuit crush


Nice. :3


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> watching Brite playing Soma is homo :V


The game looks weird but it's interesting.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Are Night claw and Joni your fursona names?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Are Night claw and Joni your fursona names?


Mines different. But only a few person knows it.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Are Night claw and Joni your fursona names?



Joni's is.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Mines different. But only a few person knows it.



I do.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I do.


That's a possibility.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 25, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> That's a possibility.


I am Control, I know everything.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I am Control, I know everything.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

*gsy fox noises*


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Joni's is.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I do.


I don't


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Very curious


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Joni's is ghaey.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Very curious


Very gay


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> Very gay


Much gay. Wow.


----------



## Joni (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Much gay. Wow.


Does gay things to you
(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Woah keep it sfw doggo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

Joni said:


> Does gay things to you
> (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


*@ConorHyena disaproves*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Niedlich I like your avatar it's cute art


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Niedlich I like your avatar it's cute art


*says gayly* Yes


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *says gayly* Yes


aww cute


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *says gayly* Yes


It would be great if Sammich would be still here.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> aww cute


UwU


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

*gayly gays gay thread gay*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

That's a lotta gay xD


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 25, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gayly gays gay thread gay*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

*gays to maximum overdrive*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

The rainbow is overpowering!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

*world explodes into rainbow*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Guess I'm gay lol


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 25, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Guess I'm gay lol


*Gay Thread*


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 25, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


>


Does that include bi people because I can see it
Is this a sign


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 26, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Does that include bi people because I can see it
> Is this a sign



Bisexuals just understand the truth of the universe, so they wield the mighty powers of both sexualities freely. <:


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jan 26, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Bisexuals just understand the truth of the universe, so they wield the mighty powers of both sexualities freely. <:



This is the second time you have spoken my language so clearly, my language being that of a bi switch who just wants to do the dirty. Being a slut is hard.


----------



## Joni (Jan 26, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Woah keep it sfw doggo


I do, I didn't tell what things


Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *@ConorHyena disaproves*


Conor Hyena approves :V


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 26, 2020)

Joni said:


> I do, I didn't tell what things
> 
> Conor Hyena approves :V


Haha okay OwO


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 26, 2020)

Joni said:


> I do, I didn't tell what things
> 
> Conor Hyena approves :V



he does


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 26, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> That's a possibility.


So do I. The witch knows everything, like your expert skills at spear fighting.


----------



## Joni (Jan 26, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> he does


@Niedlich the Wolf 


 


Zilla166 said:


> Haha okay OwO


ಠᴗಠ


----------



## Joni (Jan 26, 2020)

@Arthurtheshepherd that's gay :V


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 26, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80088
> @Arthurtheshepherd that's gay :V


Don't try my homosexuality cutie.


----------



## Joni (Jan 26, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Don't try my homosexuality cutie.


*tries your homosexuality* That's a nice homosexuality you have there :V


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 26, 2020)

Joni said:


> *tries your homosexuality* That's a nice homosexuality you have there :V


*Explodes in a fireball of rainbows and Bad Dragon toys turning everyone in a 15 square kilometer radius gay* This is what happens when you mess with the gay.


----------



## Joni (Jan 26, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> *Explodes in a fireball of rainbows and Bad Dragon toys turning everyone in a 15 square kilometer radius gay* This is what happens when you mess with the gay.





Spoiler



*has a bad dragon toy in my butt now :v*


I should mess with the gay more often


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 26, 2020)

Joni said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wonder why my "straight" friend dose it so much. :v


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello good bois


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 26, 2020)

Gay Foxeh


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 26, 2020)

You know what I just realized. 




















I AM EXTREMELY HOMOSEXUAL!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 26, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Gay Foxeh


Hi foxxo


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 27, 2020)

hello everyone I hope your all doing well.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi I'm okay


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 27, 2020)

nice nice, thats good ^^


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

How are you


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 27, 2020)

little socially drained but not feeling bad


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Hello good bois


gay bois Heyo


Arthurtheshepherd said:


> You know what I just realized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OwO


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 27, 2020)

Quick! Name the gayest furry species!
My vote is foxxos! Foxies are DEFINITELY the gayest!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> gay bois Heyo
> 
> OwO


Rawr


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Quick! Name the gayest furry species!
> My vote is foxxos! Foxies are DEFINITELY the gayest!


Doggos


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Doggos


What kind of doggos? owo


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What kind of doggos? owo


OwO it's a mystery


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> OwO it's a mystery


I guess it'd be Fluffdogs since @Joni is one?


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Doggos





FluffyShutterbug said:


> What kind of doggos? owo


OwO *gay barks*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I guess it'd be Fluffdogs since @Joni is one?


I can accept that definition, you also have fluff in your name OwO


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I can accept that definition, you also have fluff in your name OwO


I'm a foxxo, though. owo


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Then Fluffcanines instead of fluffdoggos


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm a foxxo, though. owo





Zilla166 said:


> Then Fluffcanines instead of fluffdoggos


*licks both of you*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> *licks both of you*


"Who's a good boi, you are!"


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> "Who's a good boi, you are!"


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80130


Aww made you blush


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 27, 2020)

*Thinking about how much I love male anatomy*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Lol been part of the forums for like a week and already learning the furry lingo xD


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> *Thinking about how much I love male anatomy*


Yassss


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol been part of the forums for like a week and already learning the furry lingo xD




 


FluffyShutterbug said:


> *Thinking about how much I love male anatomy*


yus OwO


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

soon the gay furry transformation of @Zilla166 will be complete


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> soon the gay furry transformation of @Zilla166 will be complete
> View attachment 80132


Oh noes that's the plan all along! 
Haha jokes on you no fursona yet!


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Oh noes that's the plan all along!
> Haha jokes on you no fursona yet!


yet but soon and then yiff owo


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> yet but soon and then yiff owo


OwO


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> OwO


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80133


Naughty doggo lol


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Naughty doggo lol


yess ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> yess ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Rawr


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Rawr


OwO *lifts tail :v*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> OwO *lifts tail :v*


Whoa keep it sfw doggo lol


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Whoa keep it sfw doggo lol


yes I should xD


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

When did you guys come out as gay, if you have?


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> When did you guys come out as gay, if you have?


I had to tell my parents, because they wantet to take me with them on the weekend, when me and my boyfriend wanted to first meet.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

I forget to clear my internet history from nsfw videos and my mom found out then just told my dad the next day haha


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I forget to clear my internet history from nsfw videos and my mom found out then just told my dad the next day haha


Oh damn, not a really nice way of coming out xD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> When did you guys come out as gay, if you have?


I actually came out as liking men in 2014. I originally thought I was straight, but the more I learned about how stuff really looked like, the more and more I realized that I was actually leaning heavily gay. Fembois sealed my fate about 2 years later.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I actually came out as liking men in 2014. I originally thought I was straight, but the more I learned about how stuff really looked like, the more and more I realized that I was actually leaning heavily gay. Fembois sealed my fate about 2 years later.


Ah okay first started to notice when we had to change for gym in middle school


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Ah okay first started to notice when we had to change for gym in middle school


Let's just say that I did myself a disservice by not looking at pornography until I turned 18 years old...


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Ah okay first started to notice when we had to change for gym in middle school


Yeah When I was in school I had a crush on someone, two times I think. But I didn't care about sexuallity back then. Interesting, how ignorant of obvious signs I was I only fully accepted that I'm gay, when I came into the furry fadom.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> Yeah When I was in school I had a crush on someone, two times I think. But I didn't care about sexuallity back then. Interesting, how ignorant of obvious signs I was I only fully accepted that I'm gay, when I came into the furry fadom.


Glad it helped!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Let's just say that I did myself a disservice by not looking at pornography until I turned 18 years old...


Wow that's pretty old for that haha I started in middle school


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Wow that's pretty old for that haha I started in middle school


I was a moron who was worried about getting in trouble.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I was a moron who was worried about getting in trouble.


Haha oh I was at first too I can relate


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80133


Where you get your stickers you post with


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Where you get your stickers you post with


Stolen from Telegram


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 27, 2020)

Wait we have another Moron?! who is not a furry yet?


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> Wait we have another Moron?! who is not a furry yet?


What? Who?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> Stolen from Telegram


What telegram group


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> What telegram group


Telegram has them in general, but you have to get them from other people as far as I know. Otherwise try to google telegram furry stickers. Maybe you can find something.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> Telegram has them in general, but you have to get them from other people as far as I know. Otherwise try to google telegram furry stickers. Maybe you can find something.


Never tried telegram before any groups you suggest?


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Never tried telegram before any groups you suggest?


I'm not that active on there either. We had a group with sime people from here. But it's dead :/


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> I'm not that active on there either. We had a group with sime people from here. But it's dead :/


Ah too bad. Goodnightg doggo ^w^


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Ah too bad. Goodnightg doggo ^w^


 You can add me and I can send you some stickers My username is @Jonathan342 
See ya!


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> What? Who?


Talking about Mr. @Zilla166 here lol


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> Talking about Mr. @Zilla166 here lol


He is a furry, just new and without sona.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> "Who's a good boi, you are!"


Have you ever been called a good boy and been pat on the head? My boyfriend did it to me and THAT SHITS THE BOMB!!


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Have you ever been called a good boy and been pat on the head? My boyfriend did it to me and THAT SHITS THE BOMB!!


wut? xD


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> wut? xD


That shits good! 


Dont you fucking judge me.


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> That shits good!
> 
> 
> Dont you fucking judge me.


Oh, sorry my brain was slow. I'm not judging, I'm a doggo myself


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh my it's still tied between Conor and KD :0


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Oh my it's still tied between Conor and KD :0


Umm wut? >w> what did I miss?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> Umm wut? >w> what did I miss?


The votes. Both Conor and KD have 25 

>w> 
<w<


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> The votes. Both Conor and KD have 25
> 
> >w>
> <w<


oh, I'm doing electrical engineering while being on faf I'm not that focused rn.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> Umm wut? >w> what did I miss?


Lol do you ever sleep and hi again everyone


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol do you ever sleep and hi again everyone


yes I do xD I just live in Germany. Timezones


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> yes I do xD I just live in Germany. Timezones


Lol well hi doggo


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol well hi doggo


Heyo and I guess good morning for you? Where do you live?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> The votes. Both Conor and KD have 25
> 
> >w>
> <w<


Cute dragon avatar


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> Heyo and I guess good morning for you? Where do you live?


Near Chicago in US


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Near Chicago in US


Oh ok^w^


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> Oh ok^w^


What part of germany?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Cute dragon avatar


Thank you


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> What part of germany?


Rhineland Palatinate


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> Rhineland Palatinate


Cool lots of cities along the river there


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Cool lots of cities along the river there


I live in the middle of nowhere x3 Apparently they though building a university here would help xD


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere x3 Apparently they though building a university here would help xD


AH okay lol looks we are hijacking thread for our conversation again xD


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> AH okay lol looks we are hijacking thread for our conversation again xD


Hahaha x3 Btw, I mentioned earlier that you can write me on Telegram, so I can send you some stickers


Joni said:


> You can add me and I can send you some stickers My username is @Jonathan342
> See ya!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> Wait we have another Moron?! who is not a furry yet?


Haha wouldn't call myself a furry yet but learning your ways


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> Hahaha x3 Btw, I mentioned earlier that you can write me on Telegram, so I can send you some stickers


Wait... you're still on Telegram?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Wait... you're still on Telegram?


Yes can confirm x3


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Yes can confirm x3


I need to find more active Telegram peeps. 
I'm there, with only 2 person.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I need to find more active Telegram peeps.
> I'm there, with only 2 person.


What is your telegram


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> What is your telegram


@NightyTheFoxxoRam
Yea i know. Such creativity with names. XP


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> @NightyTheFoxxoRam
> Yea i know. Such creativity with names. XP


We could make a new group OwO


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> We could make a new group OwO


Make the gayest Telegram group ever.


----------



## Joni (Jan 27, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Make the gayest Telegram group ever.


OwO yes


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 27, 2020)

Joni said:


> OwO yes


Go for it


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Go for it


I have never experienced Telegram soooooo. A. Should I get it and B. Can I join.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> I have never experienced Telegram soooooo. A. Should I get it and B. Can I join.


Group was pretty fun might be worth it. Plus Stickers


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Group was pretty fun might be worth it. Plus Stickers


FUCK IT!!! I'm doing it.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> FUCK IT!!! I'm doing it.


Lol tell me what your first name is and we can add you


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol tell me what your first name is and we can add you


William.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> William.


Is that what you put on telegram?


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Is that what you put on telegram?


Yup


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Yup


Hmm put a username william will be hard to find lol


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Hmm put a username william will be hard to find lol


Got it.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Hmm put a username william will be hard to find lol


It is Overseer now.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> It is Overseer now.


Hmm add me instead @Zilla166


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Hmm add me instead @Zilla166


HOW DO I WORK THIS APP!?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> HOW DO I WORK THIS APP!?


If you created the account click magnifying glass and search for Zilla166


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 27, 2020)

You guys are my favorite. Gay people are my favorite. ^w^


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You guys are my favorite. Gay people are my favorite. ^w^


We are the supreme form of human life.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 27, 2020)

We have transcended to a new level of being


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> We have transcended to a new level of being


 RALLY WITH ME BROTHERS/SISTERS/ANYONE ELSE! WE SHALL STORM THE GATES OF HEAVEN AND KILL THE FAKE GODS AND TAKE THEIR PLACE!!!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 27, 2020)

OwO
Telegram chat? My username is in my sig, if you want another gayo to join the group...


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> When did you guys come out as gay, if you have?


I recognize this was posted a few pages ago but I figured I'd answer

I came out to my friends in like, March 2018 via a Discord group. I forgot what we were talking about that gave me the urge to say it.

As for my family finding out? Not the best way. My mom found out by stalking my old Google+ account and seeing me mention being a lesbian (I thought I was gay at the time, since then I've realized I'm actually bi). She then proceeded to tell my dad and aunt, the latter of which I was living with at the time and let's just say the conversation wasn't pleasant. My mom also called me right after, a crying mess, and asking me why I was gay and why I had to be attracted to girls because gays are icky and she didn't want her daughter to be gay. My dad's even more homophobic than she was but surprisingly, he didn't care all that much.

That of course, was the day I realized just how homophobic people in Florida tend to be.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 27, 2020)

*peeks into thread gayly*
Is it safe here? Just chekin what's up


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> *peeks into thread gayly*
> Is it safe here? Just chekin what's up


You good bro.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> You good bro.


*shakes hands*
Thanks my bro,
how're you today? :3


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> *shakes hands*
> Thanks my bro,
> how're you today? :3


Pretty dam good. I got telegram and I'm having a good time. My boyfriend is no longer sad. And! I got to compete. In a shooting competition in 3 days.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Pretty dam good. I got telegram and I'm having a good time. My boyfriend is no longer sad. And! I got to compete. In a shooting competition in 3 days.


Oh wow that's cool! I'm proud of you :3 I went running today with my mom. We almost stole a man's car tho so that was exciting and embarrassing


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Oh wow that's cool! I'm proud of you :3 I went running today with my mom. We almost stole a man's car tho so that was exciting and embarrassing


How and why?


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> How and why?


Well *puts hand behind head* hehe, well we thought it was our car cuz it looked the same and i almost went inside his car until i realized this is not _our _car and we were a bit tired from running as well so we didn't really pay attention _so yeh hehe_


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 27, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Well *puts hand behind head* hehe, well we thought it was our car cuz it looked the same and i almost went inside his car until i realized this is not _our _car and we were a bit tired from running as well so we didn't really pay attention _so yeh hehe_


Nice. Reeeeeeeal smooth.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 27, 2020)

Arthurtheshepherd said:


> Nice. Reeeeeeeal smooth.


_CHA CHA REAL SMOOTH _


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 27, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> OwO
> Telegram chat? My username is in my sig, if you want another gayo to join the group...


I think you need to talk to Joni. Am no sure. I don't know how telegram works.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 27, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I think you need to talk to Joni. Am no sure. I don't know how telegram works.


Yeah. He'll be asleep now. It's just gone 0400hrs there. I'm sure he'll see my message


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Yeah. He'll be asleep now. It's just gone 0400hrs there. I'm sure he'll see my message


I can add you


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 27, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I can add you


That would be nice 
I can explore the gayness which goes on outside of this thread!


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 27, 2020)

What is name


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 27, 2020)

@MintyCheetah


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

If anyone else wants to join our telegram group drop your telegram name here


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 28, 2020)

It's rather gay in here today.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

Good morning or whatever time it is by you gaybois!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Good morning or whatever time it is by you gaybois!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Good morning or whatever time it is by you gaybois!


Almost ten where I am at ^^


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Almost ten where I am at ^^


How are you draggo :3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> How are you draggo :3


I'm doing good. It's my day off so I can relax


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I'm doing good. It's my day off so I can relax


That's always nice :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 28, 2020)

Did you guys mention a Telegram group?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Did you guys mention a Telegram group?


Yes Joni made one and many of us from gay thread are in it now


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Did you guys mention a Telegram group?


You can join us.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 28, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You can join us.


May I have a link?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> May I have a link?


What is username I can add you if you want. Group is called fluffbutts


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> What is username I can add you if you want. Group is called fluffbutts


My username is my sona's name: Jamie Foxworthy.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 28, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> *boards the gay train*



Can I be your caboose?


----------



## WXYZ (Jan 28, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> Can I be your caboose?


Why, of course!


----------



## Kreedos (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> What is username I can add you if you want. Group is called fluffbutts


Could you add me as well? User name is Kreedos


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

Kreedos said:


> Could you add me as well? User name is Kreedos


It's a little nsfw just a warning, do you still want to be added?


----------



## Kreedos (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> It's a little nsfw just a warning, do you still want to be added?


Even better. Absolutely


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

*peeks into the thread* 
The air and weather is rather very gay today


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 28, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> *peeks into the thread*
> The air and weather is rather very gay today


Oh sorry, that's just me. :V


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

how are you two wolves


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Oh sorry, that's just me. :V


_Oh ohhss_
I think i caught it too 
*laughs in gay*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> how are you two wolves


Gay


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

Kreedos said:


> Even better. Absolutely


Didn't see you on telegram


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Gay


Same


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> how are you two wolves


I'm rather feeling _gay_tastic today :0
how're you?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Same


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> I'm rather feeling _gay_tastic today :0
> how're you?


Sleepy lol :3


----------



## Kreedos (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Didn't see you on telegram


Sorry I didn't add it correctly. Username is KreedosTiger


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Here's a pin up you should all have on your wall...


Spoiler: Too hawt for your eyes uwu


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

OwO I like the leather


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Here's a pin up you should all have on your wall...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Too hawt for your eyes uwu


OwO


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Here's a pin up you should all have on your wall...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Too hawt for your eyes uwu


That looks.... amazing! Love the art <3


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Here's a pin up you should all have on your wall...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Too hawt for your eyes uwu


Now I know why you lead in poll


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Now I know why you lead in poll


@KD142000 for best dressed 2020!!!


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Now I know why you lead in poll


Mmmhmmm...*blows kiss*. So many adoring fans 



AdenineWolf said:


> That looks.... amazing! Love the art <3


Credit goes to Cyndybell :3



Niedlich the Wolf said:


> @KD142000 for best dressed 2020!!!


We need a competition like that :3 (If we don't already have one)


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Mmmhmmm...*blows kiss*. So many adoring fans
> 
> 
> Credit goes to Cyndybell :3
> ...


Thanks for kiss and yeah might be fun


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Quick Question to Everyone: 
What is the _gayest_ thing you could think of right now to answer this question?
Whoever wins gets a pony cuz why not :3


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Also, fun fact for you all: Note the lipstick mark on the pin-up
Yes, my sona does wear lipstick and eyeliner! Always black, mind you 
Applies it every morning and takes extra care when he goes on a date uwu



AdenineWolf said:


> Quick Question to Everyone:
> What is the _gayest_ thing you could think of right now to answer this question?
> Whoever wins gets a pony cuz why not :3


Which...question? lol


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

Riding on flying unicorn vomiting rainbows holding rainbow flags and wearing pup mask :3


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Also, fun fact for you all: Note the lipstick mark on the pin-up
> Yes, my sona does wear lipstick and eyeliner! Always black, mind you
> Applies it every morning and takes extra care when he goes on a date uwu
> 
> ...


Cool work it doggo


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Cool work it doggo





KD142000 said:


> Also, fun fact for you all: Note the lipstick mark on the pin-up
> Yes, my sona does wear lipstick and eyeliner! Always black, mind you
> Applies it every morning and takes extra care when he goes on a date uwu
> 
> ...


I dig it ma floofy boi I might eventually add eyeliner to my irl appearance soon idk


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 28, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Quick Question to Everyone:
> What is the _gayest_ thing you could think of right now to answer this question?
> Whoever wins gets a pony cuz why not :3


Oh...you meant 'just answer with the gayest thing'...

Skipping through the streets of San Francisco's Castro District, holding the hand of a man in leather chaps, vest harness and cap with a handlebar moustache, wearing a pink latex bodysuit, shooting rainbow energy in all directions with only boybands on your Spotify.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Oh...you meant 'just answer with the gayest thing'...
> 
> Skipping through the streets of San Francisco's Castro District, holding the hand of a man in leather chaps, vest harness and cap with a handlebar moustache, wearing a pink latex bodysuit, shooting rainbow energy in all directions with only boybands on your Spotify.


Lol good one!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Oh...you meant 'just answer with the gayest thing'...
> 
> Skipping through the streets of San Francisco's Castro District, holding the hand of a man in leather chaps, vest harness and cap with a handlebar moustache, wearing a pink latex bodysuit, shooting rainbow energy in all directions with only boybands on your Spotify.


That's just.... Wow XD
I never thought of something like that.
Hmmmmm, _pretty good pretty good _:3


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Oh...you meant 'just answer with the gayest thing'...
> 
> Skipping through the streets of San Francisco's Castro District, holding the hand of a man in leather chaps, vest harness and cap with a handlebar moustache, wearing a pink latex bodysuit, shooting rainbow energy in all directions with only boybands on your Spotify.


I think KD wins this!! X3 
I don't think i could ever top that or anybody else cuz that got me hahaha
Ok KD wins!! Here's your free pony 
*gives pony proudly*


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 28, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> I think KD wins this!! X3
> I don't think i could ever top that or anybody else cuz that got me hahaha
> Ok KD wins!! Here's your free pony
> *gives pony proudly*


*receives pony proudly*
Oh, it poops rainbows! How quaint 
Many thanks!
However...there was only me and one other competing...sooooo



AdenineWolf said:


> I dig it ma floofy boi I might eventually add eyeliner to my irl appearance soon idk


Go for it!
*thinks of his boyfriend wearing eyeliner* Yummmmmmm...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 28, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> I think KD wins this!! X3
> I don't think i could ever top that or anybody else cuz that got me hahaha
> Ok KD wins!! Here's your free pony
> *gives pony proudly*


It's ok why have a pony when you can have a pegasus! *flys off majestically*


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> It's ok why have a pony when you can have a pegasus! *flys off majestically*


*gasps intensely* WHY. DID. I . NOT. THINK. OF. THAT


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

Much gay wow. Though I would love a flying horse how fun!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 28, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> *gasps intensely* WHY. DID. I . NOT. THINK. OF. THAT


Because you need a master seal to become a pegasus knight.


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> It's ok why have a pony when you can have a pegasus! *flys off majestically*


@Leadhoof...time to sprout those wings


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Okay, nevermind KD gets pegasus instead 
*turns KD's pony into a pegasus using the ungodly power of skittles*
_Taste the Rainbow _


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 28, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Okay, nevermind KD gets pegasus instead
> *turns KD's pony into a pegasus using the ungodly power of skittles*
> _Taste the Rainbow _


Hooray!!
I have tasted many rainbows...from many different men uwu


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

I want pegasus


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I want pegasus


Not a problem my boyo
*snaps pegasus into existance thanos-style*


----------



## KD142000 (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I want pegasus


*hands the pegasus to @Zilla166 *
Are you appeased now? uwu 

I don't need a pegasus...I have my motorcycle


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> *hands the pegasus to @Zilla166 *
> Are you appeased now? uwu
> 
> I don't need a pegasus...I have my motorcycle


He doesn't need the pegasus...._cuz he is the __pegasus... and a motorcycle_ lol


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> *hands the pegasus to @Zilla166 *
> Are you appeased now? uwu
> 
> I don't need a pegasus...I have my motorcycle


Yasss...I would rather have flight but motorcycles are cool :3


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> He doesn't need the pegasus...._cuz he is the __pegasus... and a motorcycle_ lol


I wish!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I wish!


_RelATaBlE mY BrOsKIe_


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 28, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> @Leadhoof...time to sprout those wings









Way ahead of you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 28, 2020)

Gay ™


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> Way ahead of you.


So majestic :3


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> Way ahead of you.


_A CHALLENGER APPROACHES...._


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

How is everyone's day going


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 28, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> How is everyone's day going


My day was kinda crappy...
_Until i hanged out with my fellow furs on here :3_


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 28, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> My day was kinda crappy...
> _Until i hanged out with my fellow furs on here :3_


Woof glad we could cheer you up


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jan 29, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Here's a pin up you should all have on your wall...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Too hawt for your eyes uwu


I believe my girlfriend would have questions if I did D:

Nice commission though. And especially nice avatar!


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 29, 2020)

The girls from Bloodstained are making me question my sexuality again and I don’t know how to feel about that.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 29, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> The girls from Bloodstained are making me question my sexuality again and I don’t know how to feel about that.


I think you should go with bisexuality then.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 29, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I think you should go with bisexuality then.


But like, when it comes actual people I’m pretty much solely attracted to men. But when it comes to fiction there are girls that catch my eye and I don’t know what to do.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 29, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> But like, when it comes actual people I’m pretty much solely attracted to men. But when it comes to fiction there are girls that catch my eye and I don’t know what to do.


Well, you can't touch, feel nor talk to fictional characters, can you? Stick to irl on your choices. And don't get bothered over this.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 29, 2020)

Eh definitions are overrated anyway :3


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 29, 2020)

If you don't wear the newest gay you can't join the gay thread orgy.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 29, 2020)

*wears nothing anyway* :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 29, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *wears nothing anyway* :V


*wears thigh highs* :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 29, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *wears thigh highs* :V


Bess.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 29, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Bess.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 29, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


>


*pets the folf* So gayyy :3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 29, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> *pets the folf* So gayyy :3


UwU *ahegaos*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 29, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> *hands the pegasus to @Zilla166 *
> Are you appeased now? uwu
> 
> I don't need a pegasus...I have my motorcycle


You should join our telegram chat


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 29, 2020)

*gays cutely*


----------



## Mama.Goulash (Jan 29, 2020)

Gay, is okay.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello fellow LGBT furs hope you're having a good day/night or whatever time it is for you


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 30, 2020)

>->
<-<
Too quiet here.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 30, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> >->
> <-<
> Too quiet here.


Get yo ass back in the Telegram chat then!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 30, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Get yo ass back in the Telegram chat then!


I'm in there too. But i must spread the gay in more places :V


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jan 30, 2020)

GO FORTH, AND SPREAD TEH GAY!!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 30, 2020)

*spreads gay*


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 30, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *spreads gay*


With sprinkles, rainbows and magic?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 30, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> With sprinkles, rainbows and magic?



and a cherry on top?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 30, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> and a cherry on top?


With whipped cream too.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 30, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> With sprinkles, rainbows and magic?


With di-


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 30, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> With di-


Diamonds? Huh. Nice.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 30, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Diamonds? Huh. Nice.


Not that. :V


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 31, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Not that. :V


With rainbow sprinkles


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 31, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> With rainbow sprinkles


Sprinkles of this band?


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Sprinkles of this band?


So good! Nice to see someone who appreciates classic rock


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 31, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> So good! Nice to see someone who appreciates classic rock


I listen to practically everything between psychedelic space rock to Thrash Metal ^^


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> I listen to practically everything between psychedelic space rock to Thrash Metal ^^


My spotify is so varied it's fun


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 31, 2020)

*regayifies thread*


----------



## WXYZ (Jan 31, 2020)

This is becoming best thread


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 31, 2020)

_The overall gayness in this thread is starting to simmer down, lEt's RaISe IT bAcK uP shALL wE??_


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 31, 2020)

*Happy Gay Raccoon Noises*


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jan 31, 2020)

*Regular gay noises*


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi website gays!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 31, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Hi website gays!


Hi fellow website gay


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 31, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> This is becoming best thread



It will never be as good as the butt thread or parrot thread.

That doesn't mean it isn't awesome, though.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 31, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> It will never be as good as the butt thread or parrot thread.
> 
> That doesn't mean it isn't awesome, though.


Like there's a difference between this and the butt thread. :V


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 31, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Like there's a difference between this and the butt thread. :V



Fair point.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Hey Hey


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 31, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Hey Hey


Hey hey hey


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Hey hey hey


*smiles* 
hey hey hey hey hey


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jan 31, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Hey Hey



Hello, here's the furry gay pride flag enjoy your stay while being gay!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 31, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> *smiles*
> hey hey hey hey hey


Hey hey hey hey hey hey


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 31, 2020)

_Oooohhhhh You're trying me now boi_
*breathes in*
hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 31, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> _Oooohhhhh You're trying me now boi_
> *breathes in*
> hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey


Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey het hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 31, 2020)

( •̀ ω •́ )✧
_It's on now ma boi !!!_
hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey
hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey 
hehe


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 31, 2020)

Hay?


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jan 31, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> Hay?



Nay?


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Haybale??


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 31, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> ( •̀ ω •́ )✧
> _It's on now ma boi !!!_
> hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey
> hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey
> hehe


Hey hey in gay.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jan 31, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Hey hey in gay.



See people? This is how you speak in gay. Sadly I can only speak in bisexual so I'll never be that colorful! Don't look at me! My bi may rub off on you! lol JK.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Hey hey in gay.


*speaks to you in alternate universe*
Gay Gay in hey.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 31, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> See people? This is how you speak in gay. Sadly I can only speak in bisexual so I'll never be that colorful! Don't look at me! My bi may rub off on you! lol JK.


Ha! Jokes on you! I'm Bi to begin with! 
*laughs in bi*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 31, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> See people? This is how you speak in gay. Sadly I can only speak in bisexual so I'll never be that colorful! Don't look at me! My bi may rub off on you! lol JK.


*burns to death from mentioning wamen*


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jan 31, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Ha! Jokes on you! I'm Bi to begin with!
> *laughs in bi*














I have found another


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 31, 2020)

RafflesHolmes said:


> I have found another


So....There is another....


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 31, 2020)

*dies in gay*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm going to bed. May I have wonderful dreams surounded by cute guys.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I'm going to bed. May I have wonderful dreams surounded by cute guys.


May your road lead you to Gay Sands


----------



## Joni (Feb 1, 2020)

I know the percentage is not right, but I was too lazy to change all of them 
I win :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 1, 2020)

*gays*


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

So much gay


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 1, 2020)

*Happy Gay Raccoon Chitters*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 1, 2020)

*gays more*


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> *Happy Gay Raccoon Chitters*


Gay racoon trash connoisseur...this is new to me


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

*starts dancing around the nearest pole*


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 1, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *starts dancing around the nearest pole*


Oooo, fancy new avatar spotted ✧･ﾟ: *✧･ﾟ:*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Oooo, fancy new avatar spotted ✧･ﾟ: *✧･ﾟ:*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 1, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *starts dancing around the nearest pole*


Gay! >:V


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *starts dancing around the nearest pole*


*throws money* "work it foxxo ram"


----------



## _Oliver_ (Feb 1, 2020)

hello everyone X3


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 1, 2020)

*sniff sniff*

I smell gay


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> *throws money* "work it foxxo ram"


*dances uninterrupted*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 1, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *dances uninterrupted*


*throws money too*


----------



## _Oliver_ (Feb 1, 2020)

*throws a snickers bar*


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

Okay turning into whole gentleman's club in here!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 1, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Okay turning into whole gentleman's club in here!


*twerks*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> *throws money* "work it foxxo ram"





Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *throws money too*


*Shakes booty towards both of you*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 1, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *Shakes booty towards both of you*


OwO


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *Shakes booty towards both of you*


Yes *gives you 20* what do i get for that OwO


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 1, 2020)

*enticingly waves a wad of $50 bills*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Yes *gives you 20* what do i get for that OwO


Nothing. It's just to sponsor me.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

Lame


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> *enticingly waves a wad of $50 bills*


You have my undevided attention.


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 1, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You have my undevided attention.


Niiiiice...
*watches you get even more risqué in your moves*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Niiiiice...
> *watches you get even more risqué in your moves*


*waves my tail and booty over your way, teasingly looking at you*


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 1, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *waves my tail and booty over your way, teasingly looking at you*


*waves at you to cover over here*
(Rest of scene redacted for general audience due to R18 rating)


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> *waves at you to cover over here*
> (Rest of scene redacted for general audience due to R18 rating)


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 1, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> *waves at you to cover over here*
> (Rest of scene redacted for general audience due to R18 rating)


Ooo the Y-word


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 1, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Ooo the Y-word


*does the y-word*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

OwU


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Owo


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

This thread is so gay. where are all the hot gay guys?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Joni said:


> This thread is so gay. where are all the hot gay guys?


Me :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

Joni said:


> This thread is so gay. where are all the hot gay guys?


*raises hands*
I find myself handsome.


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Me :V


To add to our 18+ to talk and maybe yiff >:V


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *raises hands*
> I find myself handsome.


I haven't seen you


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

But am here.


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> But am here.


I mean irl


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Joni said:


> To add to our 18+ to talk and maybe yiff >:V


>_> *stabs*


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> >_> *stabs*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80534


<_>


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

Things went a bit out of hand with that Telegram group. This thread is less active now for example.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Things went a bit out of hand with that Telegram group. This thread is less active now for example.


Sadly.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm still here, and still will be. Even if i take a break, i return.
I just notice lately, that i can barely add to any topics that people like. Being an "otsider" sucks.
So i just stuck with the playful aspect of things.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I'm still here, and still will be. Even if i take a break, i return.
> I just notice lately, that i can barely add to any topics that people like. Being an "otsider" sucks.
> So i just stuck with the playful aspect of things.


I am lonely so I go here and LPW a lot.


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I'm still here, and still will be. Even if i take a break, i return.
> I just notice lately, that i can barely add to any topics that people like. Being an "otsider" sucks.
> So i just stuck with the playful aspect of things.


Hmm True :/ but I'm not here because I have no time. I'm also totally inactive on discord.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I am lonely so I go here and LPW a lot.


I'm trying to gather more peeps to talk to but generally, the topic is the same. "Hi, how ae you? Nice. Me too." *silence*


Joni said:


> Hmm True :/ but I'm not here because I have no time. I'm also totally inactive on discord.


School takes up a lot. And you'll have an exam tomorrow. Understandable.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I'm trying to gather more peeps to talk to but generally, the topic is the same. "Hi, how ae you? Nice. Me too." *silence*
> 
> School takes up a lot. And you'll have an exam tomorrow. Understandable.


School here in America is tgankfully leaneant


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I'm trying to gather more peeps to talk to but generally, the topic is the same. "Hi, how ae you? Nice. Me too." *silence*
> 
> School takes up a lot. And you'll have an exam tomorrow. Understandable.


Yeah, I'll be certailny mire active everywhere. But I must say, in this thread are mire or less always the same (few) people. So of course it gets quiet over time.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> School here in America is tgankfully leaneant


I heard it many ways. Seems like depends on where and what you learn.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I heard it many ways. Seems like depends on where and what you learn.


Its hours aren't long I mean.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

Joni said:


> Yeah, I'll be certailny mire active everywhere. But I must say, in this thread are mire or less always the same (few) people. So of course it gets quiet over time.


Hard to keep things together. Life is a lot more tiring than it should be. visible when people disappear over personal issues.


Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Its hours aren't long I mean.


School always will be too much. Even if it's just an hour a day.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Hard to keep things together. Life is a lot more tiring than it should be. visible when people disappear over personal issues.
> 
> School always will be too much. Even if it's just an hour a day.


Yeah that's true.


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

*gays up the place*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

Joni said:


> *gays up the place*


*dances again to keep up the atmosphere*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *dances again to keep up the atmosphere*


OwO


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

When i will be more able to, i would need to buy some pole dancer animation.
Something elegant, with a backround song and something sfw.


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> When i will be more able to, i would need to buy some pole dancer animation.
> Something elegant, with a backround song and something sfw.


Heh x3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> When i will be more able to, i would need to buy some pole dancer animation.
> Something elegant, with a backround song and something sfw.


Pole dancing SFW? >_>


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Pole dancing SFW? >_>


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 2, 2020)

I still try to pop in sometimes on here


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Pole dancing SFW? >_>


Yes, it is. Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Yes, it is. Why wouldn't it be?


... <_<


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Yes, it is. Why wouldn't it be?


Because we're furries <w> But yeah, it's just dancing ;3


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 2, 2020)

*Adorable raccoon waving*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

I donno why almost everyone thinks that pole dance can only be naughty. I never said strip dance. It's different.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 2, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> *Adorable raccoon waving*


You are adorable hello


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 2, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> You are adorable hello



D’awww *blushes*

Thanks.  

also , Hello


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> *Adorable raccoon waving*


*hugs the adorable raccoon*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 2, 2020)

Joni said:


> *hugs the adorable raccoon*



*hugs the adorable Hot Dog*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

There is a lot of affection going on here.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 2, 2020)

*hugs last three furs*


----------



## Joni (Feb 2, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> There is a lot of affection going on here.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)

Still cute, Joni.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Feb 2, 2020)

Yeah, who the hell played VTM: Bloodlines?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Feb 2, 2020)

Joni said:


> This thread is so gay. where are all the hot gay guys?


*is gay, but not hot*


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Feb 2, 2020)

My theory is all gay people think they're not hot, but secretly they are. It's all about your style.

I've been exposed to enough straight porn to know most straight men are apparently bog monsters. And I stack up reasonably well against bog monsters.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2020)

We have some pretty high expectations of what hot is in the gay community anyway. Like, maybe 0.1% of people actually have that tanned skin, hairless chest and rippling abs combination.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 2, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> We have some pretty high expectations of what hot is in the gay community anyway. Like, maybe 0.1% of people actually have that tanned skin, hairless chest and rippling abs combination.


Lol yeah unfortunately I like guys like that


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol yeah unfortunately I like guys like that



Why fall in love with guys like this...





When you could have a man like this...


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Feb 2, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Lol yeah unfortunately I like guys like that



Guys like that are cute, but it's really about the emotional bond. A guy who says the rights things and cares about making you happy is 100x hotter than someone who just happens to have a six pack.

Also I can't see Fallow's images, which makes me think I'm missing out.

Edit: Oh we should talk about attraction in the gay community! I find bellies (small pot bellies) super hot, because it gives me a place to rest after other things. And I'm really attracted to a strong core and legs moreso than I am to arms. But all that pales in comparison to faces, I love soft faces and beards. Angular faces can be hot, don't get me wrong, but that depends on circumstances


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 2, 2020)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> Guys like that are cute, but it's really about the emotional bond. A guy who says the rights things and cares about making you happy is 100x hotter than someone who just happens to have a six pack.
> 
> Also I can't see Fallow's images, which makes me think I'm missing out.
> 
> Edit: Oh we should talk about attraction in the gay community! I find bellies (small pot bellies) super hot, because it gives me a place to rest after other things. And I'm really attracted to a strong core and legs moreso than I am to arms. But all that pales in comparison to faces, I love soft faces and beards. Angular faces can be hot, don't get me wrong, but that depends on circumstances


It takes time for me to get beyond looks and when I do unfortunately they're usually friends by then or straight bros lolz...face is definitely most important though love looking into guy's eyes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2020)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> Guys like that are cute, but it's really about the emotional bond. A guy who says the rights things and cares about making you happy is 100x hotter than someone who just happens to have a six pack.
> 
> Also I can't see Fallow's images, which makes me think I'm missing out.
> 
> Edit: Oh we should talk about attraction in the gay community! I find bellies (small pot bellies) super hot, because it gives me a place to rest after other things. And I'm really attracted to a strong core and legs moreso than I am to arms. But all that pales in comparison to faces, I love soft faces and beards. Angular faces can be hot, don't get me wrong, but that depends on circumstances



I posted an image of moomin with a rocket up his butt. ;D


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Feb 2, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> It takes time for me to get beyond looks and when I do unfortunately they're usually friends by then or straight bros lolz...face is definitely most important though love looking into guy's eyes.



I can't really help with that, I experience strong physical attraction that is also tempered by my strong(er?) emotional attraction. Gotta hold yourself back until you get beyond looks if you have a hard time with that. And faces tend to be really revealing, so I'm glad you pay attention to those .



Fallowfox said:


> I posted an image of moomin with a rocket up his butt. ;D



PM pls.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

Sup rainbow squad


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 3, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Sup rainbow squad


*is just doing cute and adorable Gay raccoon stuff*

In this instance, looking for something to eat : )

how about you?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> We have some pretty high expectations of what hot is in the gay community anyway. Like, maybe 0.1% of people actually have that tanned skin, hairless chest and rippling abs combination.


This is true, only 0.1% of the gay community have learned how to utilize a razor.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

Chilling listening to EDM nothing very interesting


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> This is true, only 0.1% of the gay community have learned how to utilize a razor.


I tried but then chest just got hairier kinda gave up lolz


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 3, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> This is true, only 0.1% of the gay community have learned how to utilize a razor.



Vodka and duct tape works too.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 3, 2020)

*gay awoos*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 3, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gay awoos*


*gay awoos*

FTFY! :V

Hehe


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 3, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> *gay awoos*
> 
> FTFY! :V
> 
> Hehe


>_<


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 3, 2020)

This will be an important weekend for the LGBT+ - Community in Switzerland:
On Sunday, we'll vote about if our anti-discrimination law should be extended to sexuality or not. 
The law was already accepted by both of our legislative parliaments (National Council and States Council), but ultra conservative Christian parties started a referendum against it. 

More infos can be found here:
www.swissinfo.ch: Homophobia: a crime or a matter of opinion?

I will of course support the law and vote yes. 
It doesn't look to bad for the voting to succeed, but never underestimate conservative powers that sadly still exist in Switzerland's countryside.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 3, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> This will be an important weekend for the LGBT+ - Community in Switzerland:
> On Sunday, we'll vote about if our anti-discrimination law should be extended to sexuality or not.
> The law was already accepted by both of our legislative parliaments (National Council and States Council), but ultra conservative Christian parties started a referendum against it.
> 
> ...


Those homophobic people clearly have never read the bible or else they'd know the bible tells you to treat others how you'd like to be treated.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> This will be an important weekend for the LGBT+ - Community in Switzerland:
> On Sunday, we'll vote about if our anti-discrimination law should be extended to sexuality or not.
> The law was already accepted by both of our legislative parliaments (National Council and States Council), but ultra conservative Christian parties started a referendum against it.
> 
> ...


Yeah those Christian holdouts are annoying they get mad about us pushing our "lifestyle" on them but then use bible to push their values on others


----------



## Joni (Feb 3, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Chilling listening to EDM nothing very interesting


Cool, I like listening to electric discharge machining aswell :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 3, 2020)

Joni said:


> Cool, I like listening to electric discharge machining aswell :V


>_> That's gay. >:V


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Am I gay because I'm a foxxo or am I a foxxo because I'm gay? owo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Am I gay because I'm a foxxo or am I a foxxo because I'm gay? owo


Yes


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Am I gay because I'm a foxxo or am I a foxxo because I'm gay? owo


The answer is: cheese.

*tunes into an episode of Family Fortunes* (our version of Family Feud, to all you 'Muricans)
"Name something everyone wishes they could be"
*buzzer is pressed*
"Gay"

"Alright, you're going for gay...Our survey says..."
*ding as 'gay' flashes up on the screen*


----------



## Joni (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Am I gay because I'm a foxxo or am I a foxxo because I'm gay? owo


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 3, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80621


If ever somebody writes a textbook about gayness, this should be printed on every page.

"Hmm...I wonder what gayness is?"
*opens book*
"Oh...big cats barfing rainbows...I see. Thanks, Penguin publishing!"
*thumbs up and puts the book back*


On a side note...why does the US call 'Family Fortunes', 'Family Feud'?...
They ain't even feuding...
They're just pressing a buzzer and staring at each other blankly.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> If ever somebody writes a textbook about gayness, this should be printed on every page.
> 
> "Hmm...I wonder what gayness is?"
> *opens book*
> ...


It's a feud for money.


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 3, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> It's a feud for money.


Ohhh...
Well, the least they could do is give them flamethrowers...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Ohhh...
> Well, the least they could do is give them flamethrowers...


<_> Also I think it originated in America? Could be wrong.


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 3, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> <_> Also I think it originated in America? Could be wrong.


Yes...yes, it did.

"By jove, Carruthers! Granada television is calling out for a new gameshow!"
"Ah, yes, Perkins...Perhaps we should give those Yank chappies a call from across the Atlantic?"
"Jolly good idea, Carruthers!"


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Yes...yes, it did.
> 
> "By jove, Carruthers! Granada television is calling out for a new gameshow!"
> "Ah, yes, Perkins...Perhaps we should give those Yank chappies a call from across the Atlantic?"
> "Jolly good idea, Carruthers!"


Yeah, game shows is way too American or Japanese.


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 3, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yeah, game shows is way too American or Japanese.


Nowadays all we have is The Chase...and you get sick of that quite quickly...

Should bring Golden Balls back! OwO


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

what no stupid game shows in UK


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey, anyone familiar with how marriage works in Skyrim?


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, anyone familiar with how marriage works in Skyrim?


...
A very odd question.

My guess is they...I dunno...breathe fire on each other and dance around an egg whilst hooting wildly?


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, anyone familiar with how marriage works in Skyrim?


Earn amulet of Mara and then you can marry certain characters not all of them


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Earn amulet of Mara and then you can marry certain characters not all of them


Ok, good.
Heh, something cute happened in my game today. My character, an Argonian named Little-Fire, is gay like me. I was going to try and find a guy to get him married to, but for some reason, the original guy I wanted, Erik of Rorikstad, wouldn't let me. I forgot to take the amulet off, and like a few weeks later in game, I was in Morthal for some reason, and I challenged a guy named Benor to a fistfight and won. But, then he noticed how I had the amulet on and I was so taken by surprise, I HAD to say yes! So, Little-Fire now has a buff Nord hubby.
Hehe, in my game's headcannon, Little-Fire was so shocked to randomly find another gay person in Skyrim, he had to say yes.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ok, good.
> Heh, something cute happened in my game today. My character, an Argonian named Little-Fire, is gay like me. I was going to try and find a guy to get him married to, but for some reason, the original guy I wanted, Erik of Rorikstad, wouldn't let me. I forgot to take the amulet off, and like a few weeks later in game, I was in Morthal for some reason, and I challenged a guy named Benor to a fistfight and won. But, then he noticed how I had the amulet on and I was so taken by surprise, I HAD to say yes! So, Little-Fire now has a buff Nord hubby.
> Hehe, in my game's headcannon, Little-Fire was so shocked to randomly find another gay person in Skyrim, he had to say yes.


Heh I know you told me in telegram chat but cute backstory :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Heh I know you told me in telegram chat but cute backstory :3


I think that'd be a cute thing to commission as a comic.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I think that'd be a cute thing to commission as a comic.


Do it!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Do it!


I don't now if I can afford it. owo


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't now if I can afford it. owo


I feel that lol would love official fursona art but no monies :C


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I feel that lol would love official fursona art but no monies :C


In any case, I've been thinking of NSFW things...
I kinda want to see if there are any gay fanfics set in Skyrim or Oblivion or Morrowind.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> In any case, I've been thinking of NSFW things...
> I kinda want to see if there are any gay fanfics set in Skyrim or Oblivion or Morrowind.


e621 has that covered. :V


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 3, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> e621 has that covered. :V


Well, I was thinking more of written works.
Does e621 do that?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 3, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, I was thinking more of written works.
> Does e621 do that?


I don't know but I think it's a art site?


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, I was thinking more of written works.
> Does e621 do that?


Good question. Along with some art it's alwyas hot owo


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> Good question. Along with some art it's alwyas hot owo


Oh no not E621


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Oh no not E621


oh noes!!


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> oh noes!!


*covers eyes*


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 4, 2020)

Joni said:


>


You do add too much gay


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> You do add too much gay


I would like to have some more gay to my gay please :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

There's no such thing as too much gay.


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> I would like to have some more gay to my gay please :V





Niedlich the Wolf said:


> There's no such thing as too much gay.


*grabs the whole package of gay and pours it over my gay*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> *grabs the whole package of gay and pours it over my gay*


Ha! I'm made up of pure 100% natural gay! >:3


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

Everyone in this thread adds to the gay in a different way.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Everyone in this thread adds to the gay in a different way.


That's gay dude


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's gay dude


Maybe it is.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Maybe it is.


You're gay dude!


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> You're gay dude!


Lol. 2 years ago i would have took it as an insult.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Lol. 2 years ago i would have took it as an insult.


That's so gay of you bro. No homo. >:V


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm gayyyy


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I'm gayyyy


That's pretty gay dude! >:V


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 4, 2020)

*does cute and innocent gay raccoon stuff*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's pretty gay dude! >:V


*posts straight yiff*


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Everyone in this thread adds to the gay in a different way.


by sending noods? :V


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> by sending noods? :V


That's gay bro :C


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> That's gay bro :C


Perfect (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> by sending noods? :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *posts straight yiff*


*posts cropped gay yiff* >:V


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


>


Danm that's good. You make great noods ;V


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

It just remind me that i need to get back to cooking more often. I like fancy food.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> It just remind me that i need to get back to cooking more often. I like fancy food.


I like to have *redacted* :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 4, 2020)

Well I dunno about you fellas, but I'm on a strictly meat diet these days. I tend to like my meat a little salty too.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Well I dunno about you fellas, but I'm on a strictly meat diet these days. I tend to like my meat a little salty too.


Kinky. :V


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> It just remind me that i need to get back to cooking more often. I like fancy food.


but it takes up time :/ Conor and me are eating at the canteen for lunch anyway, and for dinner we have somethimg small.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Well I dunno about you fellas, but I'm on a strictly meat diet these days. I tend to like my meat a little salty too.


I have a nice salted-caramel ham recipie.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I have a nice salted-caramel ham recipie.


OwO


----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Kinky. :V


Sheesh, you're triggering my dirty mind >:V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> Sheesh, you're triggering my dirty mind >:V


My mind is always in the gutter.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I have a nice salted-caramel ham recipie.


So many delectable flavors for my meat, so little time! I'd simply be delighted!


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 4, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> So many delectable flavors for my meat, so little time! I'd simply be delighted!



Smoked meat is also delicious


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> Smoked meat is also delicious


Hungarian kitchen is building around meat and hot spices.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Hungarian kitchen is building around meat and hot spices.


Sounds lime my kind of a kitchen. >:3


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Hungarian kitchen is building around meat and hot spices.


Please I can only get so _ahem _hungry for Hungary brand meats. So many meats to try at once, so delectable.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

I should start talking in Hungarian, so people will fall for me :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I should start talking in Hungarian, so people will fall for me :V


<_>


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I should start talking in Hungarian, so people will fall for me :V


I bet it was the trick you used on Brite, you devious Foxxoram!


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I bet it was the trick you used on Brite, you devious Foxxoram!


Exactly that's what happened.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Feb 4, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>


Aww


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 4, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>


Night.Claw pinned a message to this channel.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 4, 2020)

Damn FAF, not being more like discord._ Shakes fist, but in a kinda gay way to keep things topical. _


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 4, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Damn FAF, not being more like discord._ Shakes fist, but in a kinda gay way to keep things topical. _


<_>


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 4, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I should start talking in Hungarian, so people will fall for me :V


Szeretsz táncolni?


----------



## Joni (Feb 5, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Szeretsz táncolni?


----------



## _Oliver_ (Feb 5, 2020)

mew hello ^^


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 5, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80680


Terrifying


----------



## Joni (Feb 5, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Terrifying


this is terrifying:


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 5, 2020)

:borbscrem:


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 5, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Szeretsz táncolni?


Lets just take that cursed language, place it onto the biggest pyre you can create, and burn it to ashes with the country it uses.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 5, 2020)

homo gang


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> homo gang


Best Gang.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Feb 5, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Best Gang.


Gucci homo gang best gang.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Gucci homo gang best gang.


Now you just make it sounds more expensive.


----------



## Joni (Feb 5, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Lets just take that cursed language, place it onto the biggest pyre you can create, and burn it to ashes with the country it uses.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 5, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80690


It indeed is fine. That language should cease to exist.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2020)

Joni said:


> this is terrifying:
> View attachment 80685



This is what you see when you die.


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 5, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Everyone in this thread adds to the gay in a different way.


I believe I add the leather biker daddy from the late 70s/early 80s.
Now all I have to find is a Native American, a Cowboy, a Highway Patrol Cop and a Construction Worker...


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 5, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Everyone in this thread adds to the gay in a different way.


What do I add? Flowy dresses?


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 5, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> What do I add? Flowy dresses?


Magic spells to enhance the gayness of others?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 5, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Magic spells to enhance the gayness of others?


Thou shalt be enchanted with more gay  (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 5, 2020)

I clearly add much need sass and fab!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 5, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I believe I add the leather biker daddy from the late 70s/early 80s.
> Now all I have to find is a Native American, a Cowboy, a Highway Patrol Cop and a Construction Worker...


Don't forget the military man OwO


----------



## KD142000 (Feb 5, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Don't forget the military man OwO


He looks more like a 1940's window-cleaner...
But yes, can't forget about him!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 5, 2020)

*gays thread*


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 5, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Don't forget the military man OwO


We have that too @ConorHyena


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 5, 2020)

My military-ness is not up for fetishization.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 5, 2020)

As far as me I don't know lol a little leather, a little alpha, and a little sweetness.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 5, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> My military-ness is not up for fetishization.


People fetish everything.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 5, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Peoole fetish everything.


I am aware.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> People fetish everything.



I fetish this comment.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I fetish this comment.


See?! :V


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 5, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> My military-ness is not up for fetishization.


I'm with you on that one. Plox don't yiff muh sona.


----------



## Joni (Feb 5, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> My military-ness is not up for fetishization.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 5, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80702


Rip Joni


----------



## Joni (Feb 5, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> My military-ness is not up for fetishization.





Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Rip Joni


Oh damn, this exists ._.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 5, 2020)

Joni said:


> Oh damn, this exists ._.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 5, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


>


*gays*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 5, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> *gays*


OwO


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 6, 2020)

Rawr! I'm a gay alpha wolf!


----------



## Joni (Feb 6, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Rawr! I'm a gay alpha wolf!


And I'm a bad doggo who needs to be tamed and trained( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 6, 2020)

Joni said:


> And I'm a bad doggo who needs to be tamed and trained( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Well, you will be sent into a military dog school, to be trained to behave.


----------



## Joni (Feb 6, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Well, you will be sent into a military dog school, to be trained to behave.


Just send me to @ConorHyena ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Zerzehn (Feb 6, 2020)

Well


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 6, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Well, you will be sent into a military dog school, to be trained to behave.


OwO But I’m a good husky, right?! :3


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 6, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> OwO But I’m a good husky, right?! :3



No.

20 push ups, private.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 6, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> No.
> 
> 20 push ups, private.


:3c Cute. 
I take orders from only one. ^-^


----------



## Zerzehn (Feb 6, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> :3c Cute.
> I take orders from only one. ^-^


----------



## Joni (Feb 6, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> No.
> 
> 20 push ups, private.


*sits in this thread doing nothing and makes doggo noises* :V


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 6, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> :3c Cute.
> I take orders from only one. ^-^



@Night.Claw 

you must help me out here.



Joni said:


> *sits in this thread doing nothing and makes doggo noises* :V



You can do your own laundry, I see.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 6, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> @Night.Claw
> 
> you must help me out here.
> 
> ...


I'm watching a videos about trolling furry servers on youtube. It's a life changing experience and extrememly important.

What do you need more for, gayest of yeens?


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 6, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I'm watching a videos about trolling furry servers on youtube. It's a life changing experience and extrememly important.
> 
> What do you need more for, gayest of yeens?



Relay this order to @WarriorWhispers for me please c: 



ConorHyena said:


> No.
> 
> 20 push ups, private.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 6, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Relay this order to @WarriorWhispers for me please c:


You. As reasonable person. With actual kowledge over these things, want me to risk my life doing that thing you asked me to do?


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 6, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You. As reasonable person. With actual kowledge over these things, want me to risk my life doing that thing you asked me to do?



_you must follow orders, or people die._


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 6, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You. As reasonable person. With actual kowledge over these things, want me to risk my life doing that thing you asked me to do?


My boyfriend is wise. :3c


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 6, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> _you must follow orders, or people die._


Read the comment above. Dying sounds better than the husky wrath.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 6, 2020)

This may be a problem.

I came prepared.

*bullies @Joni instead*


----------



## Joni (Feb 6, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> You can do your own laundry, I see.





ConorHyena said:


> This may be a problem.
> 
> I came prepared.
> 
> *bullies @Joni instead*


>w>


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 6, 2020)

*does gay stuff with @WarriorWhispers*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 6, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *does gay stuff with @WarriorWhispers*


*grabs a box of tissues* :V


----------



## Joni (Feb 7, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *grabs a box of tissues* :V


*grabs @ConorHyenas  body in a gay way*


----------



## Kreedos (Feb 7, 2020)

*Watches all the gay, smiling and staring into the abyss*


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 7, 2020)

Stupid drunk gay here lolz


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 7, 2020)

*huskys about*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Stupid drunk gay here lolz


You're not stupid but drunk is a different story..m


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 7, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> *huskys about*


*steals husky and gays him*


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *steals husky and gays him*


owo 
More please! :3


----------



## Joni (Feb 7, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Stupid drunk gay here lolz


*grabs your body in a gay way* owo :v


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 7, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> owo
> More please! :3


Tonight.


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *steals husky and gays him*


OwO


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Tonight.


*patiently waits like a good husker*
OwO


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *steals husky and gays him*


*gets out tissues again* :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 7, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gets out tissues again* :V


*steals all your tissues*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *steals all your tissues*


*has infinite tissues*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 7, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *has infinite tissues*


Rood :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Rood :V


 See you tonight on the moniters. :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 7, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> See you tonight on the moniters. :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


>


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 7, 2020)

This thread is kinda dying.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> This thread is kinda dying.


;w;


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 7, 2020)

Yeah kind of sadly :/


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

*tries to gay up thread*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 7, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *tries to gay up thread*


*helps by dancing in gay*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *helps by dancing in gay*


*gay dances too* :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 7, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gay dances too* :V


owo
When did you decided on doing that?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> owo
> When did you decided on doing that?


Now.  :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 7, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Now.  :V


*screams of joy*
I inspired one!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *screams of joy*
> I inspired one!


Yez! The dance of sultry shall rule all!!!


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 7, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yez! The dance of sultry shall rule all!!!


Now you just need art.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Now you just need art.


OwO


----------



## Joni (Feb 7, 2020)

*gay noises*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 7, 2020)

Joni said:


> *gay noises*


That's gay


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's gay


This thread is gay


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 80840


That’s Gay! >:V


----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 8, 2020)

There isn’t enough spanking in this thread.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2020)

Izzy4895 said:


> There isn’t enough spanking in this thread.


Careful what you wish for.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Izzy4895 said:


> There isn’t enough spanking in this thread.


Time to call Simo?


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 8, 2020)

>->
How about gay without physical abuse?


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> >->
> How about gay without physical abuse?


FoxxoRam! owo


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> >->
> How about gay without physical abuse?


But if people like that? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 8, 2020)

Joni said:


> But if people like that? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


This is called gay and not kink thread XD


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> This is called gay and not kink thread XD


xD


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> FoxxoRam! owo


Husker. owo


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Husker. owo


Your husker. :3 Only for you.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Your husker. :3 Only for you.


*gays MY husky*


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *gays MY husky*


OwO 
More!


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> OwO
> More!


*gays the husker even more than before*


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *gays the husker even more than before*



Best!
Maybe I’ll let you bring a Shep or Fox in sometime as well ;3


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Best!
> Maybe I’ll let you bring a Shep or Fox in sometime as well ;3


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)

You guys are gay


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Joni said:


> You guys are gay


Wanna gay too? ;p


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Wanna gay too? ;p


If I had my yeen here


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Joni said:


> If I had my yeen here


I have my FoxxoRam. OwO


----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Wanna gay too? ;p



Everyone will gay.


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> I have my FoxxoRam. OwO


Indeed you do.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Joni said:


> Indeed you do.


Where is your Pride Land stealer?


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Where is your Pride Land stealer?


gone, has to repair his car. hopefully back soon :/ Else I'll die without him :v


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Joni said:


> gone, has to repair his car. hopefully back soon :/ Else I'll die without him :v


Probably trying I take over the Pride Lands! >:V

Go help him. :3 Car guys love help with cars.


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Probably trying I take over the Pride Lands! >:V
> 
> Go help him. :3 Car guys love help with cars.


He does some welding and stuff as far as I know. He's at his parents.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

*gays*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 8, 2020)

Today is my last day before I become a legal adult. I’m not ready for this.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 8, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Probably trying I take over the Pride Lands! >:V
> 
> Go help him. :3 Car guys love help with cars.


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> View attachment 80850


Yes that too.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 8, 2020)

Joni said:


> Yes that too.



*proceeds to play Iron Maiden very loud while fixing my car*


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Morning Gay Brothers!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Today is my last day before I become a legal adult. I’m not ready for this.


Lucky


AdenineWolf said:


> Morning Gay Brothers!


Awooooo


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Morning Gay Brothers!


Good morning.


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Morning Gay Brothers!



Good morning to you too


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Good morning.


Morning to you :3 
From what i hear, being an adult ain't that bad but you'll get used to it 


Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Lucky
> 
> Awooooo


 
*commits an act of gay*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Morning to you :3
> From what i hear, being an adult ain't that bad but you'll get used to it
> 
> 
> *commits an act of gay*


Yes


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 8, 2020)

But I have to be responsible. I’m not responsible, I’m a four year old trapped in the body of a twink.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> But I have to be responsible. I’m not responsible, I’m a four year old trapped in the body of a twink.


Nobody's responsible.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> But I have to be responsible. I’m not responsible, I’m a four year old trapped in the body of a twink.


Well all i can say is that whenever you decide to head out there in the big open world, just know that from whatever situation you come across,
be it good or bad, you get experience from it, and that in turn makes you a bigger, grown and more responsible person in the process. Or not, depends how you react to it.
Hell, i'm below 18 and yet i learned these experiences perhaps TOO fast lmao

Just remember what i said and you'll be okay


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Well all i can say is that whenever you decide to head out there in the big open world, just know that from whatever situation you come across,
> be it good or bad, you get experience from it, and that in turn makes you a bigger, grown and more responsible person in the process. Or not, depends how you react to it.
> Hell, i'm below 18 and yet i learned these experiences perhaps TOO fast lmao
> 
> Just remember what i said and you'll be okay


Just don't go down dark ally ways...


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Just don't go down dark ally ways...


Well said, _ma boiiii_


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Well said, _ma boiiii_


Although great place to hide in for a quickie. :V


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 8, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Just don't go down dark ally ways...


But what if there’s free candy?


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Although great place to hide in for a quickie. :V


What's an even greater mistake to make is stealing someone's cookie potato chip sandwich :0


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Well all i can say is that whenever you decide to head out there in the big open world, just know that from whatever situation you come across,
> be it good or bad, you get experience from it, and that in turn makes you a bigger, grown and more responsible person in the process. Or not, depends how you react to it.
> Hell, i'm below 18 and yet i learned these experiences perhaps TOO fast lmao
> 
> Just remember what i said and you'll be okay


I guess so. Thank you.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I guess so. Thank you.


You're very welcome :333
You can come talk to me anytime, i'm happy to talk to folk


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> What's an even greater mistake to make is stealing someone's cookie potato chip sandwich :0


Or steal their babies, they ALWAYS hate that!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Or steal their babies, they ALWAYS hate that!


You best BELIEVE it! 
They don't really like it when you steal their jojo references either!
I almost got my furry butt popped once cuz of that one time when i did just that!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> You best BELIEVE it!
> They don't really like it when you steal their jojo references either!
> I almost got my furry butt popped once cuz of that one time when i did just that!


Remember not to breath too loud or somebody will bap ya hard!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Remember not to breath too loud or somebody will bap ya hard!


Idk why i did this, but i searched up 'bap' to find its meaning and it lead me to a korean band group called bap lmao


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Idk why i did this, but i searched up 'bap' to find its meaning and it lead me to a korean band group called bap lmao


A furry who's never heard of bapping furs?


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> A furry who's never heard of bapping furs?


No, forgives my gay brother, but i am young pup, _so me knot knoes mucchh q(≧▽≦q)_


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> No, forgives my gay brother, but i am young pup, _so me knot knoes mucchh q(≧▽≦q)_


Knots are great.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 8, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Knots are great.


*gasps gayly*
_ArE yOU thE KnOt mAsTEr???_


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> *gasps gayly*
> _ArE yOU thE KnOt mAsTEr???_


I don't know about master... :V


----------



## Joni (Feb 8, 2020)

OwO gay activity


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 8, 2020)

What sort of fraction of you guys are 'out' ?


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 8, 2020)

I am


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> I am gay


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 8, 2020)

Joni said:


> OwO gay activity


Your favorite.


----------



## Narri (Feb 8, 2020)

This thread is pretty Ghey tbh


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 8, 2020)

*Becomes an E boy*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 8, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> *Becomes an E boy*


*follows 1,000 times*


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 9, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> This will be an important weekend for the LGBT+ - Community in Switzerland:
> On Sunday, we'll vote about if our anti-discrimination law should be extended to sexuality or not.
> The law was already accepted by both of our legislative parliaments (National Council and States Council), but ultra conservative Christian parties started a referendum against it.
> 
> ...


Well, today is the voting in Switzerland about the extension of the anti discrimination law to sexuality. 

Results are expected in the next 6-8 hours. 
A map that shows the results for each canton can be found here:
www.swissinfo.ch: Swiss set to endorse LGBT discrimination law

I'll write the definitive result here too.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 9, 2020)

I’m an adult now


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 9, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I’m an adult now


Welcome to a whole new life of "nothing has really changed", yay!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 9, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I’m an adult now


Happy birthday


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 9, 2020)

Alright, results of today's votig in Switzerland:

63.1 % yes for the extension of the anti-discrimination laws to sexuality. 

Highest yes count in the City of Lausanne, with around 85% yes votings.

This is a good day for the LGBT+ community in Switzerland 

Now the next step will be the legalisation of same sex marriage.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 9, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Welcome to a whole new life of "nothing has really changed", yay!





Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Happy birthday


Thank you. I’m not really prepared at all but at the same time I should probably wait a few months before making any claims.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 9, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Alright, results of today's votig in Switzerland:
> 
> 63.1 % yes for the extension of the anti-discrimination laws to sexuality.
> 
> ...


Oh, sweet! That’s some great news!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 9, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Thank you. I’m not really prepared at all but at the same time I should probably wait a few months before making any claims.


Hey you're an adult now. Be tgankful as I hate being a child.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 9, 2020)

*gays*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 9, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I’m an adult now



OwO
*bites ur butt*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 9, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> OwO
> *bites ur butt*


>_>


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 9, 2020)

*kicks down door and yells "GAYYYY!"


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 10, 2020)

The gay...seems to be weakening! D:


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 10, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> The gay...seems to be weakening! D:


I lifted up my blanket and my girlfriend was under it, can confirm, am still as gay as yesterday.


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 10, 2020)

WarriorWhispers said:


> The gay...seems to be weakening! D:


*magicks a rainbow into this thread*
There.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 10, 2020)

*Shoots Gayzer beam*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2020)

*Thinks NSFW thoughts*


----------



## Joni (Feb 10, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> *Thinks NSFW thoughts*


owo


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> *Thinks NSFW thoughts*


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 10, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What sort of fraction of you guys are 'out' ?



I am.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 10, 2020)

Today i was out to do stuff, then went to buy clothes when i finished. I found the cutes tigh high socks, a cute pullover(girl clothes) what felt really comfortable to the touch, and fluffy (apparently girl) boxers.

I felt like shiet for leaving it, but i paid my father's day for driving me around, and he looked at me a bit weird when i looked at them. 

I hate being gay in my current location...


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Feb 10, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Today i was out to do stuff, then went to buy clothes when i finished. I found the cutes tigh high socks, a cute pullover(girl clothes) what felt really comfortable to the touch, and fluffy (apparently girl) boxers.
> 
> I felt like shiet for leaving it, but i paid my father's day for driving me around, and he looked at me a bit weird when i looked at them.
> 
> I hate being gay in my current location...


<3 <3 <3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 10, 2020)

*gays thread some more*


----------



## Joni (Feb 10, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gays thread some more*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 10, 2020)

Wonder what a gay thread is suppose to be about tho >->
Beside *gays around* and such.


----------



## Joni (Feb 10, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Wonder what a gay thread is suppose to be about tho >->
> Beside *gays around* and such.


I'm asking myself that too. I mean what could we talk about, here?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 10, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Wonder what a gay thread is suppose to be about tho >->
> Beside *gays around* and such.





Joni said:


> I'm asking myself that too. I mean what could we talk about, here?


Butt stuff. :V


----------



## Joni (Feb 10, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Butt stuff. :V





Groggy said:


> I can't help but admire how you guys can turn literally any subject into a butt stuff subject within 56 minutes.


:V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 10, 2020)

Joni said:


> :V


>_>


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 10, 2020)

I mean, there is more into it. Feeling, interest, experiences. Whateva.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 10, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I mean, there is more into it. Feeling, interest, experiences. Whateva.


I'm lonely so I got that for feelings.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 10, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I'm lonely so I got that for feelings.


That's sad, but lonely is not a gay feeling :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 10, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> That's sad, but lonely is not a gay feeling :V


It is if you wish a guy loves you.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 10, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> It is if you wish a guy loves you.


That's somewhat true, yes.


----------



## Joni (Feb 10, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I mean, there is more into it. Feeling, interest, experiences. Whateva.


Well, I'm feeling kind of lonely and underyiffed rn
My interests are [REDACTED] ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
And I experienced some gay stuff
:v


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 10, 2020)

Joni said:


> Well, I'm feeling kind of lonely and underyiffed rn
> My interests are [REDACTED] ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> And I experienced some gay stuff
> :v


I'll help. :V


----------



## Joni (Feb 10, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I'll help. :V


>:V


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 10, 2020)

The fuck did I just witness...


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 10, 2020)

Evening, gentlefurs ;3


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm back. Did anyone miss me?


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi gayfurs


----------



## Joni (Feb 11, 2020)

Alex C. said:


> I'm back. Did anyone miss me?


That would be gay :V


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I mean, there is more into it. Feeling, interest, experiences. Whateva.


Nobody's stopping you from starting a new topic. Take up the mantle of "creative and more meaningful subjects"-ness!


----------



## Skittles (Feb 11, 2020)

984 messages of gayness.. Since my last visit.

That's a lot of gay.


----------



## Joni (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 11, 2020)

Joni said:


>


I mean... have you seen my pfp? >×>


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I mean... have you seen my pfp? >×>


*has box of tissues at the ready* :V


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 11, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> Hi gayfurs


*pets*


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *has box of tissues at the ready* :V


Did you catched a cold?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Did you catched a cold?


Oh I'm real hot. :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Oh I'm real hot. :V


You need to rest then, and get out of it quickly.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You need to rest then, and get out of it quickly.


Oh I'll get it out but not quickly. :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Oh I'll get it out but not quickly. :V


As long as you'll be healthy, that's fine.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> As long as you'll be healthy, that's fine.


----------



## Joni (Feb 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


>


>_>


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> >_>


----------



## Joni (Feb 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


>


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 81005


----------



## Joni (Feb 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 81006


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 81007


Gay


----------



## Joni (Feb 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Gay


yes I am.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> yes I am.


That's pretty homosexual. >:V


----------



## Chara UwU (Feb 11, 2020)

Howdy I am new ^w^ my discord is Alle#1146 if you want to talk and I am 17 btw


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Chara UwU said:


> Howdy I am new ^w^ my discord is Alle#1146 if you want to talk and I am 17 btw


Hi


----------



## Chara UwU (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi!~


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Chara UwU said:


> Hi!~


Hey new person. The site doesn't require to be 18+.


----------



## Chara UwU (Feb 11, 2020)

Ik


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Chara UwU said:


> Ik


Then why does your profile say 19?


----------



## Chara UwU (Feb 11, 2020)

Fucked up by mistake


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Chara UwU said:


> Fucked up by mistake


Oh.


----------



## Chara UwU (Feb 11, 2020)

Yee


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

That makes sense


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 11, 2020)

*gays*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> *gays*


*gays with you* :V


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gays with you* :V


OwO *gay intensifies*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 11, 2020)

This thread got far more attention than it should've, but not entirely surprising...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

Zilla166 said:


> OwO *gay intensifies*


Woo!!! Gay party!!!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi Sisters! 
*Screeches gayly*


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 11, 2020)

Excuse me but I identify as an apache helicopter with a wolf head!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Hi Sisters!
> *Screeches gayly*


REEEEE!!!! GYRLS!!!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> REEEEE!!!! GYRLS!!!


AHHHHHHH!!!!!!! I LOVE BOIS!!!!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> AHHHHHHH!!!!!!! I LOVE BOIS!!!!!


MEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 11, 2020)

OMG OMG OMG I GOT RAINBOWS ALL OVER ME NOW!!!! SUCH EXCITES!!!!!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 11, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> OMG OMG OMG I GOT RAINBOWS ALL OVER ME NOW!!!! SUCH EXCITES!!!!!!


Nice


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 11, 2020)

*Clicks Tongue*
Double Nice


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 11, 2020)

Joni said:


> That would be gay :V


No homo...
Unless?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 11, 2020)

Alex C. said:


> No homo...
> Unless?



Yes Homo


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Joni (Feb 12, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


>


hey


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 12, 2020)

Joni said:


> hey


Hai


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 12, 2020)

This whole gay chat is one big gay moment. Never ending, never changing gay moment.


----------



## Joni (Feb 12, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> This whole gay chat is one big gay moment. Never ending, never changing gay moment.


What's a gay moment? My whole life is gay :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 12, 2020)

Joni said:


> What's a gay moment? My whole life is gay :V


You're a gay moment.


----------



## Joni (Feb 12, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> You're a gay moment.


owo *gay doggo noises*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Where's the cute gaey bois at? :V


----------



## Joni (Feb 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Where's the cute gaey bois at? :V


that's a very good question.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Joni said:


> that's a very good question.


I WANT THEM NOW!!! >:V


----------



## Joni (Feb 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I WANT THEM NOW!!! >:V


Well, I have Conor back. But yeah, where are they? >:V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Joni said:


> Well, I have Conor back. But yeah, where are they? >:V


I WANT TO SUCC NOW!!! >:V


----------



## Joni (Feb 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I WANT TO SUCC NOW!!! >:V


I did ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) *sucks a drink from a straw* :V


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Joni said:


> I did ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) *sucks a drink from a straw* :V


OwO


----------



## Joni (Feb 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> OwO


>w>


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

> Redacted by staff


Tmi


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 12, 2020)

> Redacted by staff


You need Jesus


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> You need Jesus


Only will he clense the dog of demons! >:V


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> You need Jesus



No, Jesus needs protecting from this guy.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 12, 2020)

> Redacted by staff


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 81041


Cute gay boi! :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 12, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> You need Jesus


----------



## Joni (Feb 12, 2020)

> Redacted by staff


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 12, 2020)

> Redacted by staff


Somnium, is that you???


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Uh, *gays*


----------



## Doomer (Feb 12, 2020)

to gay for you all


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Doomer said:


> to gay for you all


That's gay


----------



## Joni (Feb 12, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Let's make a thread for homosexuals where we can discuss gay related topics


We should discuss something here :V This thread is only going in circles.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Joni said:


> We should discuss something here :V This thread is only going in circles.


Like how long until we gag. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2020)

This is unfathomable


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

*fathoms*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Where's the cute gaey bois at? :V



They call me handsome, does that count?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> They call me handsome, does that count?


Close enough!


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Close enough!



Yay!

*happy and handsome gay raccoon chittering*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> Yay!
> 
> *happy and handsome gay raccoon chittering*


Isn't it the cubs that chitter?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> They call me handsome,



They call me jenny they call me jane. That's not my name. That's not my name.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Isn't it the cubs that chitter?



Hmmm.  Good question.    *looks it up*

Think all can chitter, but your right; it’s mostly a Cub and Mom thing


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> Hmmm.  Good question.    *looks it up*
> 
> Think all can chitter, but your right; it’s mostly a Cub and Mom thing


I saw some chitter in a documentry in biology class.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 12, 2020)

> Redacted by staff


*I hope you're joking around....*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 12, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> *I hope you're joking around....*


Probably not...


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Feb 12, 2020)

I now have several dudes I've been talking to and hanging out with and <redacted>. I'll need to come out to the whole fam if anything gets serious with either of the two guys things could potentially get serious with. This is going to be an interesting chapter in my already Very Normal™ life.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 13, 2020)

*Hey Hotties <3*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 13, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> *Hey Hotties <3*


Hi cuties. >:3


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 13, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Hi cuties. >:3


No U 
_hehe_


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 13, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> No U
> _hehe_


>_<


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 13, 2020)

Locking this for review following some reports.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 14, 2020)

Unlocking this.

To EVERYONE participating in the thread:  Please recognize when someone is spamming/baiting, and do not take the bait.  That just encourages more bad behavior.


----------



## Joni (Feb 14, 2020)

The whole thread is one gay spam parade :V


----------



## Tendo64 (Feb 14, 2020)

Phew, that thread lock scared me for a second.
Anyway, Happy Valentine's Day guys! Make sure to give your SOs plenty of hugs and kisses today.
I also wanted to share this amazing YCH I got of my favorite pair of wlw cats earlier today from CreppLoli on DeviantArt. ;w; Still crying over how pretty it is.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 14, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Phew, that thread lock scared me for a second.
> Anyway, Happy Valentine's Day guys! Make sure to give your SOs plenty of hugs and kisses today.
> I also wanted to share this amazing YCH I got of my favorite pair of wlw cats earlier today from CreppLoli on DeviantArt. ;w; Still crying over how pretty it is.


Same, it scared me too.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 14, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Phew, that thread lock scared me for a second.
> Anyway, Happy Valentine's Day guys! Make sure to give your SOs plenty of hugs and kisses today.
> I also wanted to share this amazing YCH I got of my favorite pair of wlw cats earlier today from CreppLoli on DeviantArt. ;w; Still crying over how pretty it is.


Will do, a nice crackling fire for the evening is already planned! 
Same back to you, I hope you have a fabulous day! <3 And yeah, that YCH is definitely very adorable!


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 14, 2020)

The thread got locked?
*click* Noice.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 14, 2020)

Now i wonder who report gay peeps. 
And literally... with what?
There was only one dude being disgusting, but he literally is, on every single thread. I don't even need to say names, everyone knows...
So in conclusion...
Uncool bro... Uuuuncooooool.


----------



## Joni (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Now i wonder who report gay peeps.
> And literally... with what?
> There was only one dude being disgusting, but he literally is, on every single thread. I don't even need to say names, everyone knows...
> So in conclusion...
> Uncool bro... Uuuuncooooool.


It was this Doomer, from one /two pages ago. You remember?


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 14, 2020)

Joni said:


> It was this Doomer, from one /two pages ago. You remember?


Yea, i said "i don't even need to say names." 
I seriously wonder how that guy isn't banned yet.


----------



## Joni (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Yea, i said "i don't even need to say names."
> I seriously wonder how that guy isn't banned yet.


Oh wasn't reading right xD


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 14, 2020)

Enough of this downer talk, let's keep things fab!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Now i wonder who report gay peeps.
> And literally... with what?


Thinking back to the two times when not so nice things about women and their private parts have been said, I think a report or two for misogyny don't sound too far fetched.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Thinking back to the two times when not so nice things about women and their private parts have been said, I think a report or two for misogyny don't sound too far fetched.



I agree, and it will be my course of action should this occur again.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Thinking back to the two times when not so nice things about women and their private parts have been said, I think a report or two for misogyny don't sound too far fetched.


I might have missed that part/wasn't here/can't remember.
The only time with that, what i remember of, was a meme, what Joni posted. And if people get upset over memes... That's just sad.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I might have missed that part/wasn't here/can't remember.
> The only time with that, what i remember of, was a meme, what Joni posted. And if people get upset over memes... That's just sad.


Don't worry , it wasn't memes , it was legitimately hurtful to read c:


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I might have missed that part/wasn't here/can't remember.
> The only time with that, what i remember of, was a meme, what Joni posted. And if people get upset over memes... That's just sad.






ClumsyWitch said:


> Don't worry , it wasn't memes , it was legitimately hurtful to read c:



again, I back the Witch up. It was very much not okay, and very much not befitting of a gay thread.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 14, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> again, I back the Witch up. It was very much not okay, and very much not befitting of a gay thread.


I mean, Gay thread. Said thing was predictable just by the name of the thread.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 14, 2020)

Hey, happy worst holiday


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Hey, happy worst holiday


Same day as every other. Give 0 to no care about it.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I mean, Gay thread. Said thing was predictable just by the name of the thread.



I don't think so. For one - lesbians are gay too, y'know, secondly, just because i'm not attracted by something doesn't mean I have to find many rude words for it. I'm not attracted to a lot of things and i just .. y'know, leave them be.

It's more a sign of poor character.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I mean, Gay thread. Said thing was predictable just by the name of the thread.


You know that lesbians are gay, too? Furthermore that being gay and writing in a thread for it doesn't give me the right to talk shit on all mem in here?


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 14, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I don't think so. For one - lesbians are gay too, y'know, secondly, just because i'm not attracted by something doesn't mean I have to find many rude words for it. I'm not attracted to a lot of things and i just .. y'know, leave them be.
> 
> It's more a sign of poor character.


It's called LGBT, and not GBT for a reason. 
Most peeps will state their opinion on why they don't like something.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> It's called LGBT, and not GBT for a reason.
> Most peeps will state their opinion on why they don't like something.



yes, but saying "I don't like women sexually because I'm not attracted to vaginas but rather to dicks" is one thing, and it is very okay

Trying to find the worst word to compare a vagina too is more or less hate speech, misogynism, and a lot of nasty stuff.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> It's called LGBT, and not GBT for a reason.
> Most peeps will state their opinion on why they don't like something.


Yeah, that I kinda agree with. Gay has the connotation of mostly meaning dudes with dudes, which I feel is due to female on female having it's own term.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 14, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> yes, but saying "I don't like women sexually because I'm not attracted to vaginas but rather to dicks" is one thing, and it is very okay
> 
> Trying to find the worst word to compare a vagina too is more or less hate speech, misogynism, and a lot of nasty stuff.


I only stated, that it was predictable. It doesn't need a description why is it wrong or not. It was a simple statement.


----------



## Joni (Feb 14, 2020)

Ok, let's talk about something else maybe?!  .w.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I only stated, that it was predictable. It doesn't need a description why is it wrong or not. It was a simple statement.



This is exactly the reason I'm not fond of the "gay" scene, and this is the reason I usually stay the fuck out of places that scream "gay pride".

Which includes this thread. I'm out.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 14, 2020)

Before the day is over, anyone wanna admit that they have a crush on me?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 14, 2020)

Also, the fuck happened here?


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 14, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Also, the fuck happened here?


We found a new synonym to fun. It's called offended.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> We found a new synonym to fun. It's called offended.


Doesn’t give me much context but I guess that’s to be expected


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> We found a new synonym to fun. It's called offended.


No matter the joke or statement, somebody will always be offended.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 14, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Before the day is over, anyone wanna admit that they have a crush on me?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 14, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> No matter the joke or statement, somebody will always be offended.


I mean, this is the internet in 2020. The concept of comedy has been twisted and warped to the point where either jokes are blown out of proportion or a blatant insult can be covered up with a simple “haha its funnie y arent u laughing”. I petition that we go back to 1982 and start over.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 14, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> This is exactly the reason I'm not fond of the "gay" scene, and this is the reason I usually stay the fuck out of places that scream "gay pride".
> 
> Which includes this thread. I'm out.


Are you feeling okay?


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


>


Accurate


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 14, 2020)

But no seriously can someone please explain what just happened? I’m confused and I’m too dumb to piece it together myself.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 14, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Accurate


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 14, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> But no seriously can someone please explain what just happened so could someone please explain?


TL;DR Person says bad things, mod temp locks thread.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Feb 14, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> No matter the joke or statement, somebody will always be offended.


Make that two. For a community that works towards being more accepted by others they're really not doing a great job with spreading acceptance among themselves.


----------



## Joni (Feb 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Are you feeling okay?


I guess. yeah.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> TL;DR Person says bad things, mod temp locks thread.


Yeah I get that, but some details would be nice so I know what we’re dealing with.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 14, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I mean, this is the internet in 2020. The concept of comedy has been twisted and warped to the point where either jokes are blown out of proportion or a blatant insult can be covered up with a simple “haha its funnie y arent u laughing”. I petition that we go back to 1982 and start over.


I get that, both sides really. Comedy can be used a shield to express genuinely nasty things, just as much as a simple joke between good friends can be construed as a general attack against x group. Which it makes it all the important to try and determine intent first.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 14, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I get that, both sides really. Comedy can be used a shield to express genuinely nasty things, just as much as a simple joke between good friends can be construed as a general attack against x group. Which it makes it all the important to try and determine intent first.


I guess so. You signing the petition or not?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 14, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Yeah I get that, but some details would be nice so I know what we’re dealing with.


A bad person.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> A bad person.


I was kind of hoping for the full story but I guess that’s too much to ask. Thanks anyways.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Make that two. For a community that works towards being more accepted by others they're really not doing a great job with spreading acceptance among themselves.


Do as you prefer, but I'm not going to let a friend of mine get chewed out for simply making an objective statement. If you want to transform that into insensitive jokes, that's your prerogative. I don't even think anybody had an issue with addressing the jokes that may have upset people.

Seizing other people for not immediately seeing the other's perspective though. I don't know what makes that agreeable or 'ok'


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 14, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I was kind of hoping for the full story but I guess that’s too much to ask. Thanks anyways.


Yeah it's better off not talking about.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yeah it's better off not talking about.


Alrighty then.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 14, 2020)

Back to our regular gay program


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 14, 2020)

Did something happen earlier?


----------



## Joni (Feb 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Did something happen earlier?


gay happened earlier.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Did something happen earlier?


Stuff but not with butts. :V


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 14, 2020)

Whatever. Let's just gay the place up again. Pave over everything with rainbow dreams!


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 14, 2020)

Hope everyone is having a gay time today!  : )


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Feb 14, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> Hope everyone is having a gay time today!  : )





FluffyShutterbug said:


> Whatever. Let's just gay the place up again. Pave over everything with rainbow dreams!


This is pretty gay. >:3


----------



## Just-A-Jack (Feb 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Whatever. Let's just gay the place up again. Pave over everything with rainbow dreams!


Bisexuality is a bit gay too, but I fully endorse that ;D


----------



## Just-A-Jack (Feb 14, 2020)

Watcha doin, my sweetings?


----------



## Just-A-Jack (Feb 14, 2020)

Eh... hope for some chit-chat, but sadly, thread is getting really quiet. Wish everybody a sweetest dreams and good night =)


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Happy Furry Friday My Fellow Furs! <3
Happy Valentines Day too! _lelele_


----------



## SwiftDog (Feb 14, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> You know that lesbians are gay, too? Furthermore that being gay and writing in a thread for it doesn't give me the right to talk shit on all mem in here?



I feel like sometimes, gay chats can actually concentrate anti-female sentiments like misogyny etc. It's not too pretty when it happens, and frankly it happens often enough that at this point I'm aware of gay chat rooms.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 15, 2020)

Me when i read this thread.


----------



## Skittles (Feb 15, 2020)

-Squirlfs in and takes over the thread- Good evening ladies and gentlefurs. It has come to my royal attention that y'all need some rainbows to liven up the day! And since my name is synonymous with rainbows and candy! Who better to annex the thread than HRN Queen Skittles of FaF! >:3

*I AM THE WINNER BWAHAHAHA!!*


----------



## Zerzehn (Feb 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Squirlfs in and takes over the thread- Good evening ladies and gentlefurs. It has come to my royal attention that y'all need some rainbows to liven up the day! And since my name is synonymous with rainbows and candy! Who better to annex the thread than HRN Queen Skittles of FaF! >:3
> 
> *I AM THE WINNER BWAHAHAHA!!*


Time for a revolution.


----------



## Skittles (Feb 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Time for a revolution.


No.


----------



## Zerzehn (Feb 15, 2020)

Skittles said:


> No.







Then be the first to volunteer for Comrade Guillotine.


----------



## Skittles (Feb 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Then be the first to volunteer for Comrade Guillotine.


:O


----------



## SwiftDog (Feb 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Then be the first to volunteer for Comrade Guillotine.



Worst way ever to reduce pp size.


----------



## Skittles (Feb 15, 2020)

-Sets it ablaze- Burn you mutha! Ahem. Queens are allergic to guillotines. Merely making sure no one gets hurt.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 15, 2020)

I’m sorry but what the FUCK happened while I was gone?


----------



## Zerzehn (Feb 15, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I’m sorry but what the FUCK happened while I was gone?


Revolution, comrade.


----------



## Maddox Aurix (Feb 15, 2020)

Gay revolution time already? I'm barely finished my tea time *sighs*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 15, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> Revolution, comrade.


Understandable. Proceed.


----------



## Maddox Aurix (Feb 15, 2020)

Lmao


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 15, 2020)

Alright, I’m gonna go cry. Have a good night.


----------



## Maddox Aurix (Feb 15, 2020)

Goodnight!! Remember to hydrate after a good cry, dude


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Feb 16, 2020)

This has been one of my gayest weekends on record, folks. And I've still got 2 nights left since it's a long weekend! Let's make this gayer than anyone ever thought possible!


----------



## Joni (Feb 16, 2020)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> This has been one of my gayest weekends on record, folks. And I've still got 2 nights left since it's a long weekend! Let's make this gayer than anyone ever thought possible!


owo


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Feb 16, 2020)

UwU;


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 17, 2020)

This chat needs to continue! Commun... I mean... the gay can not be stopped!


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 17, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> This chat needs to continue! Commun... I mean... the gay can not be stopped!


Correct, there are bulges out there in need of being noticed.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 17, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Correct, there are bulges out there in need of being noticed.


That is the most furry attitude ever.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 17, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> That is the most furry attitude ever.


As an elite gay warrior, I cannot fail my furkin. For mine is an oath to all worthy bulges.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 17, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> As an elite gay warrior, I cannot fail my furkin. For mine is an oath to all worthy bulges.


I might have already said it, but i'm attracted to females 0 to none at this point.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 17, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I might have already said it, but i'm attracted to females 0 to none at this point.


Excellent, you have finally mastered your training. And now, we shall flood heterosexual dating apps with this powerful gay energy.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 17, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Excellent, you have finally mastered your training. And now, we shall flood heterosexual dating apps with this powerful gay energy.


That... I'm okay with doing that XD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 17, 2020)

But what dating app should you try first?


----------



## Joni (Feb 17, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Correct, there are bulges out there in need of being noticed.


Notices your bulge OwO What's this?


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 17, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> But what dating app should you try first?


Tinder, cause all the camgirls gunna be mad.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 17, 2020)

Joni said:


> Notices your bulge OwO What's this?


Hold on, I need to consult my gay handbook so I know how to reply correctly. 
_flips through a few pages_
UwU


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey little personal question but something to keep the gay going:
Who else here had their straight male best friend as their first crush? <w>""


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 18, 2020)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Hey little personal question but something to keep the gay going:
> Who else here had their straight male best friend as their first crush? <w>""


Oh the irony, I am straight and one of my buddies which is bended like meathook has almost disturbing crush on me.

An example? Whenever he is scared or anxious he imagines me cuddlimg with him.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Feb 18, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Oh the irony, I am straight and one of my buddies which is bended like meathook has almost disturbing crush on me.
> 
> An example? Whenever he is scared or anxious he imagines me cuddlimg with him.


My straight friend is upcountry at the moment, to see family I think.
Yesterday I was feeling sad, and I literally walked down to his empty house. Just to dwell in emotion and reminisce about being with him...
I'm very lucky that he's accepted it and just carried on being my awesome best friend tho tbh


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 18, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Oh the irony, I am straight and one of my buddies which is bended like meathook has almost disturbing crush on me.
> 
> An example? Whenever he is scared or anxious he imagines me cuddlimg with him.


Imagine this but you're gay af and with girls. Then again I'm excluding me hugging them for comfort for things like their BF breaking up with them. (Not all of 'em where, but general idea.)
That was prob the most hetero thing I've done in my time as a homo and prob the only most hetero thing I'll do.

Also, I like the "which is bended like meathook", I might steal that.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 18, 2020)

At work, a girl at my age suddenly started showing interest in me, when she saw me checking out cars online, and talking to my coworker about which one i plan to buy. Then she literally asked me how i am and if i'm single, how old i am etc, after she saw when i sent a few hearts to my boyfriend...

Like... Really? Before that, she literally walked past me in the hallways, and when I said hi her reaction was "hmm".

I have no issue with girls, expect I don't want to do anything with them beside friendship.

Normal peeps here... Guys, girls and dudes alike... Never be this disgusting...


----------



## Joni (Feb 18, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> At work, a girl at my age suddenly started showing interest in me, when she saw me checking out cars online, and talking to my coworker about which one i plan to buy. Then she literally asked me how i am and if i'm single, how old i am etc, after she saw when i sent a few hearts to my boyfriend...
> 
> Like... Really? Before that, she literally walked past me in the hallways, and when I said hi her reaction was "hmm".
> 
> ...


Well, you're an irresistibly nice guy  Bute yeah, that's weird.


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 18, 2020)

Joni said:


> Well, you're an irresistibly nice guy  Bute yeah, that's weird.


Me? Nice? Das not me. Am rood af. XD


----------



## Joni (Feb 18, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Me? Nice? Das not me. Am rood af. XD


And handsome aswell :v  But I have no proof of that


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 18, 2020)

Kylan Velpa said:


> My straight friend is upcountry at the moment, to see family I think.
> Yesterday I was feeling sad, and I literally walked down to his empty house. Just to dwell in emotion and reminisce about being with him...
> I'm very lucky that he's accepted it and just carried on being my awesome best friend tho tbh





Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Imagine this but you're gay af and with girls. Then again I'm excluding me hugging them for comfort for things like their BF breaking up with them. (Not all of 'em where, but general idea.)
> That was prob the most hetero thing I've done in my time as a homo and prob the only most hetero thing I'll do.
> 
> Also, I like the "which is bended like meathook", I might steal that.


Alright, little thing off the chest so let me tell you more. Constantly trying to 'convert' me to gayness and getting jealous when I spend time with friends as if I was in relationship with him.

You see, I would not mind that but being called kitty all the time (ALL ths time) pretending to have sex with me and more kinda overflows sometimes.
He is my good friend and I do not mind him venting or crying to me (that's what friends are for) but hearing from another male about having sex with me and being clingy like overly attached gf constantly freaks me out like spiders.

I am here to support him of course, give an advice and yes hug as well but as we all know some limitations should be kept in mind.

It is not vent, just telling you how it looks like to me. 

And you are welcome Smexy. I have more descriptions for gay if you want>:3


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Feb 18, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Alright, little thing off the chest so let me tell you more. Constantly trying to 'convert' me to gayness and getting jealous when I spend time with friends as if I was in relationship with him.
> 
> You see, I would not mind that but being called kitty all the time (ALL ths time) pretending to have sex with me and more kinda overflows sometimes.
> He is my good friend and I do not mind him venting or crying to me (that's what friends are for) but hearing from another male about having sex with me and being clingy like overly attached gf constantly freaks me out like spiders.
> ...


Oh God yeah. I would never claim to be his BF or that I had sex with him. Nor do I have a pet name lmao. That is not cool. I censor myself by ensuring I limit physical contact and only make fairly occasional lewd jokes.

Tho converting him to a gay furry is always on my agenda. He ever says he's lonely when we're talking about feelings I'm like "Well I'm always here if you change your mind Õwo"
It's just a joke tho, I know he's straight and my best friend. And that's more than okay UwU


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 18, 2020)

*pukes gay*


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 18, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> And you are welcome Smexy. I have more descriptions for gay if you want>:3


I await eagerly.



HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Alright, little thing off the chest so let me tell you more. Constantly trying to 'convert' me to gayness and getting jealous when I spend time with friends as if I was in relationship with him.
> 
> You see, I would not mind that but being called kitty all the time (ALL ths time) pretending to have sex with me and more kinda overflows sometimes.
> He is my good friend and I do not mind him venting or crying to me (that's what friends are for) but hearing from another male about having sex with me and being clingy like overly attached gf constantly freaks me out like spiders.
> ...


I like to make jokes of pretending that I'm going to convert someone into a "gay furry", although to be honest I don't really care; but if someone tells me to stop then I'll at least respect that and I'd hope other peeps do tbh.
I'm sure some peeps know of me saying things like "I'ma make you gay." especially/mostly with bisexual peeps since it's fun to joke of "Man, you're making me gayer by the day." kind of stuff.

But I do agree, telling someone you want to have sex with them and they're straight is possibly the most worst thing to hear unironically.
Like c'mon, I don't think anybody wants to know/hear that you wanna do stuff like that to 'em.


----------



## Tendo64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Kylan Velpa said:


> Hey little personal question but something to keep the gay going:
> Who else here had their straight male best friend as their first crush? <w>""


Well, I'm a wlw and she wasn't my _first _crush, but
I _do _have a crush on my straight female best friend ;w; And it's not exactly the most... pleasant experience.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Feb 19, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Well, I'm a wlw and she wasn't my _first _crush, but
> I _do _have a crush on my straight female best friend ;w; And it's not exactly the most... pleasant experience.


<3 My heart goes out to you, I feel your pain X3
*hug*


----------



## Joni (Feb 20, 2020)

*keeps the gay thread going*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 21, 2020)

So like, I might’ve almost died this morning... Don’t know how to feel about that.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 21, 2020)

Good Evening handsome *gays*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 21, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> Good Evening handsome *gays*


Good evening to you too.


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 21, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> Good evening to you too.


How're you? []~(￣▽￣)~*


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 21, 2020)

AdenineWolf said:


> How're you? []~(￣▽￣)~*


Uhh, kind of okay? I passed out earlier but other than that I think I’m fine.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 21, 2020)

Omg I saw a hot guy tonight and I was like OwO


----------



## Joni (Feb 22, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Omg I saw a hot guy tonight and I was like OwO


OwO


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Feb 22, 2020)

I have to kill God.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I have to kill God.



That came out of nowhere.


----------



## Chara UwU (Feb 23, 2020)

This got out of hand but if anyone wants to talk I got discord


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2020)

I don't have discord, but I do have teh gheys


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Mar 1, 2020)

Fellas, is it gay to remind everyone the gay thread exists?


----------



## Tendo64 (Mar 2, 2020)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> Fellas, is it gay to remind everyone the gay thread exists?


Dunno, sounds kinda gay to me  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Mar 2, 2020)

Perfect! Just needed to make sure.


----------



## Rouge166 (Mar 5, 2020)

Must not let it die!


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Mar 5, 2020)

Continuing my journey of being a bit of a man slut: I went to PAX this year and ended up meeting a shockingly hot guy who is also a competitive fighting game player, a thing that I also am (a competitive fighting game player, not shockingly hot), and we played video games and did gay shit for the rest of the trip. Now we play fighting gaymes online together.


----------



## Rouge166 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sounds fun


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Mar 6, 2020)

It was my best PAX yet! And now we're making plans for next weekend, so maybe the key to finding a cool dude was to just do what I like and kind of fall into it.


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Mar 6, 2020)

what’s up youo motherfucuerekers


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey ya big dumb gays. I finally got a boyfriend, it's the super hot competitive fighting game guy. See you nerds at the Granblue Fantasy Versus tournaments, we'll be the ones at the top of the podium doing gay stuff.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 18, 2020)

Nate/Satsuki said:


> I have to kill God.



I'm rootin for ya


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Mar 19, 2020)

I haven't been on this thread in like 4 months and the first thing I see is someone challenging God themselves


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

Ello :3


----------



## Joni (Mar 21, 2020)

Yaay, this thread is still going


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

Joni said:


> Yaay, this thread is still going


This thread will never end... Hopefully...


----------



## Joni (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> This thread will never end... Hopefully...





 
:V


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

Joni said:


> View attachment 83176
> :V


Ummmmmm... I don't know what to say to this XD


----------



## Joni (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Ummmmmm... I don't know what to say to this XD


 I guess just keep the thread on track xD


----------



## Night.Claw (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm still alive, i'm still gay, i'm still checking in time to time, but i'm barely online/talking to anyone.
Just thought i share.


----------



## Joni (Mar 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I'm still alive, i'm still gay, i'm still checking in time to time, but i'm barely online/talking to anyone.
> Just thought i share.


Same


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 22, 2020)

As someone who's gender is somewhat fluid, I feel like it's always at least a little bit gay when I sleep with someone, no matter what gender they are.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 22, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> As someone who's gender is somewhat fluid, I feel like it's always at least a little bit gay when I sleep with someone, no matter what gender they are.



Same here >w<

P.s. By far I have only slept with males though..


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

If I'm bi, does that count as gay?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 22, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> If I'm bi, does that count as gay?



Me too! Technically, it's a no. But I decided to call it a yes, otherwise I can't get along! ...maybe?


----------



## Tendo64 (Mar 22, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> If I'm bi, does that count as gay?


I say yes. Because if it wasn't, I couldn't be like "haha me gay" to myself when I see a pretty lady in public and "haha me bi" doesn't have the same "mph" to it


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 26, 2020)

Not sure what my sexuality is to be honest, but maybe someone can shed some light on it  

Physically I find women / men equally attractive I suppose however I am far more romantically interested in men than women?   My ideal relationship (in my head at least) would be with a sensitive type guy (not into the sort of macho man type dude) but I would see myself as being the more sensitive / submissive one?  I know it's not that clear cut in relationships but I have never been in a relationship with another guy, I have been in a couple of online ones but nothing super serious.   

I suppose part of me fights against it, I have no guilt over it or no external factors like religion / religious family affecting it but I find it hard to show my affection to another guy.  Then comes the part with how do you even tell if another guy likes you etc, I wouldn't really enjoy going to gay bars etc, just want to find someone genuine and not for sex etc. 

Anyway I am waffling now, some of you probably have far more experience than me, any tips?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 26, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> If I'm bi, does that count as gay?


Sure. I don’t see why not.


----------



## Tendo64 (Mar 26, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> Not sure what my sexuality is to be honest, but maybe someone can shed some light on it
> 
> Physically I find women / men equally attractive I suppose however I am far more romantically interested in men than women?   My ideal relationship (in my head at least) would be with a sensitive type guy (not into the sort of macho man type dude) but I would see myself as being the more sensitive / submissive one?  I know it's not that clear cut in relationships but I have never been in a relationship with another guy, I have been in a couple of online ones but nothing super serious.
> 
> ...


That sounds just about exactly the same as myself except I'm a girl and you're a guy. By the sounds of it, you seem to be a male-leaning bisexual, like myself. 
Contrary to what some think, bi people come in all shapes and sizes, you don't have to be 50-50. You can lean towards one or the other and still be bi. As long as you like two or more genders, you qualify. You could alternatively use the label "homoflexible" if your interest in women is minuscule enough, which means "predominantly homosexual but sometimes sexually attracted to the opposite sex"


----------



## Joni (Mar 26, 2020)

*gay noises*


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 26, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> That sounds just about exactly the same as myself except I'm a girl and you're a guy. By the sounds of it, you seem to be a male-leaning bisexual, like myself.
> Contrary to what some think, bi people come in all shapes and sizes, you don't have to be 50-50. You can lean towards one or the other and still be bi. As long as you like two or more genders, you qualify. You could alternatively use the label "homoflexible" if your interest in women is minuscule enough, which means "predominantly homosexual but sometimes sexually attracted to the opposite sex"



The whole label thing never did it for me, I would get to confused by it lmao.  I guess just gotta put myself out there more , thats the first step i guess


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Apr 1, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> The whole label thing never did it for me, I would get to confused by it lmao.  I guess just gotta put myself out there more , thats the first step i guess


Bi is the general label for being attracted to multiple genders, so it's easy to slap that on and never really worry about it. Nobody is going to get mad if you're bi 

Gay update: I am officially dating a dude now. Sure we're in quarantine right now, but we play fighting games, watch tournaments, and do gay stuff. I did not expect things to be this easy, but it turns out they are when you're super compatible with someone!


----------



## Night.Claw (Apr 1, 2020)

This thread makes me feel straight. :V


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Apr 3, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> This thread makes me feel straight. :V


That's kinda gay :/


----------



## Night.Claw (Apr 3, 2020)

This place is dead. >->
What happened here?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 3, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> This place is dead. >->
> What happened here?


Sometimes things can only get so gay, I guess ;3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 84283


Ive done all these besides Bottom.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 6, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Ive done all these besides Bottom.


It’s actually a very comfortable position for movie nights on the couch


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 6, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> It’s actually a very comfortable position for movie nights on the couch


I think its more of a mechanical thing for me.
Im generally sitting vers or vers bottom unless im anxious in one way or another.
Then its one if the two top positions.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2020)

Mods are asleep post gay stuff.


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Apr 7, 2020)

For folks who have followed my journey, my wife and I are now separated. Guess it's just my boyfriend from now on unless things fall apart there. But things are going well, so I'm happier than I've ever been. Feels good not hiding half of myself anymore 

I also came out to my parents, who were shockingly cool with things. I had clearly built up too much in my mind.


----------



## Rouge166 (May 10, 2020)

Hmm miss the LGBT fur group hope nobody minds me reviving thread


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 10, 2020)

That's fine. I kinda missed this thread, lol.
Gayness is so much fun. uwu


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> That's fine. I kinda missed this thread, lol.
> Gayness is so much fun. uwu


Yes


----------



## Rouge166 (May 10, 2020)

Yeah it is uwu


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 10, 2020)

Can confirm ^^


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

*gay awoo*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 10, 2020)

Especially when it's gay furries. uwu
Gay furries are the best furries and the best gays. UwU


----------



## KimberVaile (May 10, 2020)

YES


----------



## VeeStars (May 10, 2020)

*big dumb gay otter noises*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Especially when it's gay furries. uwu
> Gay furries are the best furries and the best gays. UwU


Yes they are the best, especially foxes.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 10, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yes they are the best, especially foxes.


I do my best, because I am the best.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I do my best, because I am the best.


Yes


----------



## VeeStars (May 10, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yes they are the best, especially foxes.


Nu you are wrong :V


----------



## KimberVaile (May 10, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Nu you are wrong :V


It's okay, I'll give you a participation trophy for your trouble.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Nu you are wrong :V


No u! >:V


----------



## Rouge166 (May 10, 2020)

revival succesful  how are you boyos


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> revival succesful  how are you boyos


Ok, you?


----------



## VeeStars (May 10, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> It's okay, I'll give you a participation trophy for your trouble.


Can it be made out of feesh?



Rouge166 said:


> revival succesful  how are you boyos


Good


----------



## Rouge166 (May 10, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Especially when it's gay furries. uwu
> Gay furries are the best furries and the best gays. UwU


might be true haven't met any in person


----------



## KimberVaile (May 10, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Can it be made out of feesh?
> 
> 
> Good



Sure, they're goldfish. Aint that nifty? I bet you feel like a hero now.


----------



## Rouge166 (May 10, 2020)

I am doing okay trying to be more active in furry social media heh


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Sure, they're goldfish. Aint that nifty? I bet you feel like a hero now.


Except it's goldfish the snack?


----------



## VeeStars (May 10, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Sure, they're goldfish. Aint that nifty? I bet you feel like a hero now.


Goldfish taste bad 

I want a good tasting feesh


----------



## KimberVaile (May 10, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Goldfish taste bad


Geeze, nobody seems to appreciate the effort I put in these days. Yeesh!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Goldfish taste bad
> 
> I want a good tasting feesh


*gives you sweedish fish*


----------



## VeeStars (May 10, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gives you sweedish fish*


>:O


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> >:O


Hey it's good fish!


----------



## VeeStars (May 10, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Hey it's good fish!


My otter stomach can only handle real feesh :V


----------



## Rouge166 (May 10, 2020)

*pats otter's head*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> My otter stomach can only handle real feesh :V


Fine... *gives fish*


----------



## VeeStars (May 10, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> *pats otter's head*


Blep 



Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Fine... *gives fish*


Yay feesh!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 10, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Blep
> 
> 
> Yay feesh!


Chow up


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> Hmm miss the LGBT fur group hope nobody minds me reviving thread


It wasn't old enough to say this was a necro.
Maybe a gentle kiss to wake up from a long slumber ;3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 10, 2020)

owo


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 10, 2020)

_Gay foxxo noises_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 10, 2020)

*woof noises*
*not gay*
*only gay if balls touch*


----------



## Rouge166 (May 10, 2020)

owo


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 10, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> owo


owo indeed.


----------



## VeeStars (May 10, 2020)

UwU


----------



## Night.Claw (May 11, 2020)

Am i hallucinating, or the gay thread is alive?


----------



## KimberVaile (May 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Am i hallucinating, or the gay thread is alive?


Don't just stand there, gay the place up!


----------



## Night.Claw (May 11, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Don't just stand there, gay the place up!


That's a Kimber i spy. 
Good to see you.

Gay up the place?
*talks about his boyfriend and loving him*


----------



## KimberVaile (May 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> That's a Kimber i spy.
> Good to see you.
> 
> Gay up the place?
> *talks about his boyfriend and loving him*


Good to see ya!
_celebrates in the newfound gayness_


----------



## Night.Claw (May 11, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Good to see ya!
> _celebrates in the newfound gayness_


I see you got your hair done for the reopening.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 11, 2020)

Skidaddle skiduction I cast homo seduction 

╰( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )つ──☆*:・ﾟ


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 11, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Skidaddle skiduction I cast homo seduction
> 
> ╰( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )つ──☆*:・ﾟ


Oh no, you got me. :V


----------



## Night.Claw (May 11, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Skidaddle skiduction I cast homo seduction
> 
> ╰( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )つ──☆*:・ﾟ


Damn gays and their rainbow magic! >:V


----------



## KimberVaile (May 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I see you got your hair done for the reopening.


What is hair if it is not as immaculate and beautiful as one's fur? _flips hair dramatically, the world inexplicably goes into slow motion showing in exquisite detail my hair majestically flipping to the side of my face._


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 11, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Damn gays and their rainbow magic! >:V


*casts pot of gold* :V


----------



## Night.Claw (May 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *casts pot of gold* :V





 
Is it enough, if i only show the item? ;3


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 11, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> Hmm miss the LGBT fur group hope nobody minds me reviving thread


Sorry for not being more active ;_;


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 11, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Sorry for not being more active ;_;


It's alright


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 11, 2020)

Gosh, everybody here is so fabulous. >w<


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

Very interesting!


*Thinks of what gay things to say*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 11, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Gosh, everybody here is so fabulous. >w<


*makes fabulous gay poses*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *makes fabulous gay poses*




Incredible. He caught on quickly!

TU mehr! TU mehr!


----------



## Rouge166 (May 12, 2020)

I'm more handsome than fabulous


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 12, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> I'm more handsome than fabulous


You're fabulous by default, tho, since you're gay.
Everybody who's gay is hella fabulous by default! UwU


----------



## Night.Claw (May 12, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You're fabulous by default, tho, since you're gay.
> Everybody who's gay is hella fabulous by default! UwU


*shakes tail and bum fabulously*


----------



## Rouge166 (May 12, 2020)

owo hi nighty fabulous foxxo ram


----------



## Night.Claw (May 12, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> owo hi nighty fabulous foxxo ram


Henlo.


----------



## Rouge166 (May 12, 2020)

how are you


----------



## Night.Claw (May 12, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> how are you


A bit sick here and there, but i'm okay.
How about you?


----------



## Rouge166 (May 12, 2020)

same old same old


----------



## Night.Claw (May 12, 2020)

Still gay af. I see. X3


----------



## Rouge166 (May 12, 2020)

Of course uwu some of our furry friends see to that


----------



## Night.Claw (May 12, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> Of course uwu some of our furry friends see to that


And who would those friends be?


----------



## Rouge166 (May 12, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> And who would those friends be?


a certain yeen and two doggos


----------



## Night.Claw (May 12, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> a certain yeen and two doggos


I might know them.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 12, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *shakes tail and bum fabulously*


Were you seducing me? owo


----------



## Night.Claw (May 12, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Were you seducing me? owo


Me? I would never.


----------



## Rouge166 (May 12, 2020)

Haha no never


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 12, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Me? I would never.


*Pouts*
But I like being seduced by cute floofs!


----------



## Night.Claw (May 12, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> *Pouts*
> But I like being seduced by cute floofs!


Too bad. XP


----------



## Rouge166 (May 12, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> *Pouts*
> But I like being seduced by cute floofs!


Lol at least you have fiance I want to be seduced by some cute floofs!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 12, 2020)

*dances seducivly* :V


----------



## ConorHyena (May 12, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> Lol at least you have fiance I want to be seduced by some cute floofs!



I'll seduce your pants off.


----------



## Skittles (May 12, 2020)

-Seduces everyfur-


----------



## Night.Claw (May 12, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I'll seduce your pants off.


Now look closely, because i will only do it once.
*Seduces his pants back on*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 12, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Now look closely, because i will only do it once.
> *Seduces his pants back on*


But you're a fox!


----------



## Night.Claw (May 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> But you're a fox!


That remind me, that i need to find an artist for a new piece. ;3


----------



## Skittles (May 12, 2020)

-Seduces pants-


----------



## VeeStars (May 12, 2020)

This poll needs to be changed. The correct answer is obviously me but I'm not on the poll!! >:O


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 12, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> That remind me, that i need to find an artist for a new piece. ;3


Uhh


VeeStars said:


> This poll needs to be changed. The correct answer is obviously me but I'm not on the poll!! >:O


But you wear nothing!


----------



## VeeStars (May 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Uhh
> 
> But you wear nothing!


Meanie :V. That shouldn't stop me!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Meanie :V. That shouldn't stop me!


Wait I'm sorry, you got glasses.


----------



## VeeStars (May 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Wait I'm sorry, you got glasses.


Yeah! I'm eligible to win best dressed!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 12, 2020)

The posts in here are short.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yeah! I'm eligible to win best dressed!


Well then you got my vote. :V


----------



## VeeStars (May 12, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Well then you got my vote. :V


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> This poll needs to be changed. The correct answer is obviously me but I'm not on the poll!! >:O


I tried to remove the poll a long time ago, but Idk how hahaha x3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 12, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> I tried to remove the poll a long time ago, but Idk how hahaha x3


Just use the power of...
Imagination


----------



## VeeStars (May 12, 2020)

You can't remove polls but you can add me to it it *wink wink* ;3


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 12, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You can't remove polls but you can add me to it it *wink wink* ;3


Done! x3


----------



## Rouge166 (May 12, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> I'll seduce your pants off.


Heh *pants*


----------



## VeeStars (May 12, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Done! x3


Aww only one vote that totally wasn't me!!!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 13, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Aww only one vote that totally wasn't me!!!!


3


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Welp, good to see everyone is all nice and dandy today! I just started on the top of the page and just handed out free likes as I went down. Maybe I'm bored, maybe I have little to do, or, the biggest possibility, everyone here is just so gosh darn nice!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Welp, good to see everyone is all nice and dandy today! I just started on the top of the page and just handed out free likes as I went down. Maybe I'm bored, maybe I have little to do, or, the biggest possibility, everyone here is just so gosh darn nice!


Let's break you. >:V


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Let's break you. >:V




Haha! Try me! I have literally *all day!*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Haha! Try me! I have literally *all day!*


*takes multiple days*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *takes multi0le days*




Good gawd you beat me at my own wordplay game

*You have my respect*


----------



## Night.Claw (May 13, 2020)

I got several likes from here. SOMEONE is appreciating my magnificent presence, that radiates gay at 144hz.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I got several likes from here. SOMEONE is appreciating my magnificent presence, that radiates gay at 144hz.




I appreciate your presence.


----------



## Night.Claw (May 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I appreciate your presence.


*poses in gay*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *poses in gay*



**Approves with fox sounds**


----------



## Night.Claw (May 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> **Approves with fox sounds**


*pole dances in elegant gay*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *pole dances in elegant gay*




I may not have seen pole dancing in a long time, nor it's real concept, but that's graceful!

**Happy fox sounds*

(Just joking, of course I know pole dancing)*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> **Approves with fox sounds**


So basically gay noises


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> So basically gay noises




I mean

*More or less*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I mean
> 
> *More or less*


Foxes are the gayest species, can confirm.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Foxes are the gayest species, can confirm.



That!...is...true....darn, your right...


----------



## Rouge166 (May 13, 2020)

How are you gays today


----------



## Lexiand (May 13, 2020)

hi fluffy bois.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> How are you gays today



All is well! And you?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> hi fluffy bois.



Howdy!


----------



## Rouge166 (May 13, 2020)

I'm okay just passing through seeing who is here


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> I'm okay just passing through seeing who is here



Ah, that's nice. Well, I'm here all the time because I'm bored.


----------



## Rouge166 (May 13, 2020)

Hello mr. gay


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> Hello mr. gay



Hiya there! Ahem, King Gay?


----------



## Rouge166 (May 13, 2020)

gay folf hehe


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> gay folf hehe



Hah, nice


----------



## Rouge166 (May 13, 2020)

So sheriff caught any bad guys today?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> So sheriff caught any bad guys today?



Let me see......well, no bad guys were caught, but peace and order has really been established!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 13, 2020)

Who's the big gay?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Who's the big gay?




*Y O U?*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> *Y O U?*


Yes! UwU


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yes! UwU



I K N E W I T

But yeah!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I K N E W I T
> 
> But yeah!


*big gays*


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 13, 2020)

Man, I am soooooo tired and have been tired for weeks it feels like


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 13, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Man, I am soooooo tired and have been tired for weeks it feels like


My sleep is messed up too.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 13, 2020)

*gays all over the floor*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *gays all over the floor*



D:< clean that up!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> D:< clean that up!


It's not my floor! I don't have to clean it!
＼(°o°)／


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> It's not my floor! I don't have to clean it!
> ＼(°o°)／



*mopping up the gay*

This is sticky. >:{


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> *mopping up the gay*
> 
> This is sticky. >:{



Oh yeah. It's green apple flavoured.


----------



## Rouge166 (May 13, 2020)

My gay tastes like honey whiskey sweet but also rough


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2020)

Mine tastes like Milkshake. 

My Milkshake brings all the gays to the yard,
and they're like, man that shrivs my gnards,
damn right, and it tastes like lard.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2020)

My gay tastes like strawberries. :3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2020)

BTW, uh, I've started watching Beastars, and uh, I have a crush on Louis. uwu


----------



## Night.Claw (May 14, 2020)

Hey gay peeps.
Hope you all are good today.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2020)

Gay as ever. uwu


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

*gayly awoos*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gayly awoos*




AWOOOOGA

AWOOOOGARGH


----------



## Bink (May 14, 2020)

ME
Been trying to work on my posture lately, it hurts when you get gayer older X3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

Bink said:


> ME
> Been trying to work on my posture lately, it hurts when you get gayer older X3


<_<


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 14, 2020)

Nice to see all is well!


----------



## Night.Claw (May 14, 2020)

>_>
<_<
I'm gaining chubs.
Need to get myself somehow to be motivated enough, to do some exercise.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> >_>
> <_<
> I'm gaining chubs.
> Need to get myself somehow to be motivated enough, to do some exercise.


Better sex life is generally a big reason for me lol


----------



## Night.Claw (May 14, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Better sex life is generally a big reason for me lol


Oh yea, i would. But my bf is 6000 miles away.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Oh yea, i would. But my bf is 6000 miles away.


And do you really wanna turn into a baked potato by the next time you see him?
Get on those squats, boi


----------



## Night.Claw (May 14, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> And do you really wanna turn into a baked potato by the next time you see him?
> Get on those squats, boi


That's the idea... but i either forget to do it, or just have better things to do.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> better things to do.


No. Bad.
*baps with newspaper*
There's nothing better than not only bettering yourself, but giving your bf the best [redacted] you can [redacted]

Get on it!


----------



## Night.Claw (May 14, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> No. Bad.
> *baps with newspaper*
> There's nothing better than not only bettering yourself, but giving your bf the best [redacted] you can [redacted]
> 
> Get on it!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

Also, I'm the best dressed: none
*giant dinosaur-like poses*
;D


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Also, I'm the best dressed: none
> *giant dinosaur-like poses*
> ;D


Same with Veestars, he doesn't have clothes.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Same with Veestars, he doesn't have clothes.


He's got a scarf, mask, and... does he wear boots? I forget.

Guess that's fine. Accessories aren't "clothing"


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> He's got a scarf, mask, and... does he wear boots? I forget.
> 
> Guess that's fine. Accessories aren't "clothing"


He has glasses. He's an otter boi now.


----------



## Night.Claw (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Same with Veestars, he doesn't have clothes.


I only wear a scarf. Does that count?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 14, 2020)

Interesting topic here.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> He has glasses. He's an otter boi now.


Goddammit, I'm not around enough lol



Night.Claw said:


> I only wear a scarf. Does that count?


Accessories don't count imo.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> I only wear a scarf. Does that count?


Idk


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

does bi count as gay?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> does bi count as gay?



I mean, since guys are included.

* I guess so*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> does bi count as gay?


Close enough lol


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

yay


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> He's got a scarf, mask, and... does he wear boots? I forget.
> 
> Guess that's fine. Accessories aren't "clothing"


fashion


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> does bi count as gay?


Yep


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> fashion




Someone's making a visual statement there


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

this may have been said but i think gay furries are the best ones


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Someone's making a visual statement there


No I'm just s w a g


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> this may have been said but i think gay furries are the best ones


I wouldn't go that far lol

Gay isn't a personality or ethical type ;p


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> does bi count as gay?


Yes but it's diet. :V


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No I'm just s w a g




O F C O U R S E!


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> O F C O U R S E!


Looking cool, Joker Morgana!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yes but it's diet. :V


that would be incredibly accurate. except for me i think its that i dont really except my self to be gay so i say im bi haha


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Looking cool, Joker Morgana!




Hah!


----------



## Night.Claw (May 14, 2020)

makes out with @WarriorWhispers in the gayest way possible*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> makes out with @WarriorWhispers in the gayest way possible*



My gawd


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> makes out with @WarriorWhispers in the gayest way possible*


*gets tissues* :V


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> that would be incredibly accurate. except for me i think its that i dont really except my self to be gay so i say im bi haha


I dont do labels because to really dive into what i like is a novel.
So i just say gay. its easiest and hits the most points


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gets tissues* :V


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

w


Toby_Morpheus said:


> I dont do labels because to really dive into what i like is a novel.
> So i just say gay. its easiest and hits the most points


wonderful ima start doing that too


----------



## Night.Claw (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gets tissues* :V


Have fun.


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Have fun.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


>


have fun indeed.


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> have fun indeed.


ew.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> ew.


Yum :V


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yum :V


Ew.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

haha!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ew.


Yum. >:3


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Yum. >:3


fluids


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> fluids


UwU


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> UwU


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

it has become apperent that @Niedlich the Wolf might like fluids.....


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> it has become apperent that @Niedlich the Wolf might like fluids.....


who doesn't? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> who doesn't? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Yes.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

a good question indeed...


VeeStars said:


> who doesn't? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) oh yeah ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> who doesn't? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Straight people


----------



## Night.Claw (May 14, 2020)

Maybe... just maybe, don't get this thread locked


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Straight people


haha


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Straight people


who said fluids are an exclusively gay thing haha



Night.Claw said:


> Maybe... just maybe, don't get this thread locked


Ok maybe I'll stop. Maybe...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Maybe... just maybe, don't get this thread locked


----------



## Night.Claw (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> who said fluids are an exclusively gay thing haha
> 
> 
> Ok maybe I'll stop. Maybe...


It got locked before. So that maybe better be a strong maybe.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> who said fluids are an exclusively gay thing haha
> 
> 
> Ok maybe I'll stop. Maybe...


yes


----------



## Jkitty (May 14, 2020)

I'm not gay, but I know some gay people...
Kirby is pink, and does alot of suckin' so I'm pretty sure he's gay. ÒwÓ


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

Jkitty said:


> I'm not gay, but I know some gay people...
> Kirby is pink, and does alot of suckin' so I'm pretty sure he's gay. ÒwÓ


OH .. MY .. GOD !!!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

@Jkitty  this man is a genius


----------



## Jkitty (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> @Jkitty  this man is a genius


Thanks. That's why I'm always assigned the role of hacker.


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Jkitty said:


> I'm not gay, but I know some gay people...
> Kirby is pink, and does alot of suckin' so I'm pretty sure he's gay. ÒwÓ


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Kirby is pan though since he sucks everyone. Everyone can be sucked by kirby!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2020)

Foxehzzzz


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 14, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> View attachment 86704


Wonderful!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

AWOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

AWOOOO


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

no
*sprays water*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> no
> *sprays water*


Gay canine dominance!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Gay canine dominance!


a good thing...


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 14, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Gay canine dominance!


I request avian representation too pls


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2020)

Hey, darlings. :3


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I request avian representation too pls


fine...


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hey, darlings. :3


hallo


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2020)

How fabulous is everybody tonight? uwu


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

quite fabulous! nothing like being bored and talking to other gay furries uwu


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> quite fabulous! nothing like being bored and talking to other gay furries uwu


What's your type? owo


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What's your type? owo


im actually stupid wdym


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

forgive me lol


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What's your type? owo


i literally need awnsers


----------



## VeeStars (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> i literally need awnsers


what kind of guy you are into


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> what kind of guy you are into


thanks


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What's your type? owo


someone similar to me, not someone shorter, someone primarily dominant. also it would be neat if they was a furry too


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 14, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> someone similar to me, not someone shorter, someone primarily dominant. also it would be neat if they was a furry too


Ah....
Heh, uh, I should've been more specific at first, lol.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 14, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ah....
> Heh, uh, I should've been more specific at first, lol.


no im just an idiot somtimes


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 14, 2020)

My hair smells so good right now. This new conditioner is amazing. I'm going to blow out my hair in the morning.


----------



## Night.Claw (May 15, 2020)

Hoy peeps. 
How goes the day for you all?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 15, 2020)

*gays*


----------



## Night.Claw (May 15, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gays*


*gays you up more*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 15, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *gays you up more*


*stands behind menacingly*
You do your squats?


----------



## Night.Claw (May 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> *stands behind menacingly*
> You do your squats?


Yes. I did. More than that.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 15, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Yes. I did. More than that.


Good.
*pats head approvingly*


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

* looks curiously at @Toby_Morpheus and @Night.Claw *


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 15, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> * looks curiously at @Toby_Morpheus and @Night.Claw *


What?
I just like encouraging people to do better is all.
He wanted to exercise and made excuses so I push a little ;P


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> What?
> I just like encouraging people to do better is all.
> He wanted to exercise and made excuses so I push a little ;P


Fair enough


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 15, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *gays you up more*


OwO


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> OwO


yass


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 15, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Hoy peeps.
> How goes the day for you all?


Been a lazy day for me. Went to the doctor about my asthma, walked home while enjoying a nice falafel, played some Valorant and I am now chilling in the living room! :3


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

that sounds cool, and not boring!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

(im really bored)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 15, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> (im really bored)



That's quarantine for ya


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> That's quarantine for ya


what could be more true?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 15, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> what could be more true?




The only thing more true than the truth is the truth itself.


Makes no sense?

G O O D


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

*cries*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 15, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> *cries*



O-Oh no! I didn't mean for that! I'm sorry! You want a hug??


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

why the hell not?!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 15, 2020)

*gays about*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 15, 2020)

We need to make a new poll for this thread.
Gayest species.
I'd say that we'd vote between, deer, rabbits, foxes and otters?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 15, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> We need to make a new poll for this thread.
> Gayest species.
> I'd say that we'd vote between, deer, rabbits, foxes and otters?


Wolves?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 15, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Wolves?


Wolves are a "blank slate" species for me, though. They can literally be anything you want them to be.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Wolves are a "blank slate" species for me, though. They can literally be anything you want them to be.



No way. Wolf are special.
Foxes are gayest, tho


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 15, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Wolves are a "blank slate" species for me, though. They can literally be anything you want them to be.


That sounds like the perfect boyfriend though. :V


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 15, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> No way. Wolf are special.
> Foxes are gayest, tho


Even more than the other three species?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Even more than the other three species?



Deers are pretty gay, too. Hmm. And otters. And bunnies....


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 15, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Even more than the other three species?


Yes for we are the supreme bottoms! >:V


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

are huskies gay


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 15, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> are huskies gay


@WarriorWhispers


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

You know they are


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (May 15, 2020)

What’s poppin boyzzzzz


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

not much


Nate/Satsuki said:


> What’s poppin boyzzzzz


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

*happy gay noises*


----------



## Night.Claw (May 15, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Been a lazy day for me. Went to the doctor about my asthma, walked home while enjoying a nice falafel, played some Valorant and I am now chilling in the living room! :3


Falafel, i know... 
Asthma, well that sucks(well not really, that's the issue with it).
But what is Valorant?


----------



## Night.Claw (May 15, 2020)

Sledge_Husky 04 said:


> * looks curiously at @Toby_Morpheus and @Night.Claw *


Why was i being looked at?


----------



## KimberVaile (May 15, 2020)

Stop right there! This is a no pants only zone.


----------



## Night.Claw (May 15, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> We need to make a new poll for this thread.
> Gayest species.
> I'd say that we'd vote between, deer, rabbits, foxes and otters?


I never voted on anyone on the current one either. 
Sonas just shouldn't be dressed, you know. XP


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

you heard em no pant!!


----------



## Night.Claw (May 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Stop right there! This is a no pants only zone.


Too bad i only wear a scarf.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

my sona dont got no clothes


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2020)

Live for the moment, not for the day. It's ok to be gay.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 15, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Too bad i only wear a scarf.


I've got my +5 thong equipped for maximum tightness.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Stop right there! This is a no pants only zone.



I believe that I am in cumpliance


----------



## KimberVaile (May 15, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I believe that I am in cumpliance


You may pass citizen, welcome to gaylordia.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> You may pass citizen, welcome to gaylordia.



Indeed. Thank you, kind sir.

*drags butt on the carpet*


----------



## Night.Claw (May 15, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I've got my +5 thong equipped for maximum tightness.


That sounds just as gay as i like it.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I believe that I am in cumpliance


oh boy!


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

my sona only wears a bandana


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

i should give my sona a bandana. i think its cute :3


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

woof


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

BORK


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

awoo


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 15, 2020)

OOWWOO


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

*gay dog noises*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 16, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> *gay dog noises*


*gay folf noises*


----------



## Night.Claw (May 16, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *gay folf noises*


*steals your noises*


----------



## Rouge166 (May 16, 2020)

*lurks and gays*


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 16, 2020)

*Lurks and spanks.*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 16, 2020)

Me and my boyfriend:





I just noticed that my arms are the wrong color, though.....


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 16, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> *steals your noises*


*confused*


----------



## Rouge166 (May 16, 2020)

Izzy4895 said:


> *Lurks and spanks.*


too dom for that


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 16, 2020)

Rouge166 said:


> too dom for that


*is sub enough* :V


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *is sub enough* :V


*SPANK*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 16, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> *SPANK*


UwU :V


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Night.Claw (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 16, 2020)

hahaha


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 16, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Falafel, i know...
> Asthma, well that sucks(well not really, that's the issue with it).
> But what is Valorant?


It’s a new shooter made from the League Of Legends guys, it’s like CSGO and Overwatch combined :3


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 16, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Me and my boyfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Night.Claw (May 16, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> It’s a new shooter made from the League Of Legends guys, it’s like CSGO and Overwatch combined :3


Ah... those games. 
I was never good at shooter, and doesn't watch them on Twitch, so probably that's why i didn't know.
That's for darkening me up.


----------



## Night.Claw (May 17, 2020)

*insert gay after this message*


----------



## Rouge166 (May 17, 2020)

*gay*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 17, 2020)

Gay gay gay


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (May 17, 2020)

Gay gay gay gay


----------



## Night.Claw (May 18, 2020)

*attempts to revive chat, by entering maximum gay-drive*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 18, 2020)

y r u geh


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 18, 2020)

Not enough gay


----------



## Night.Claw (May 18, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not enough gay


Make it gayer


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2020)

This thread is slowly making me unlearn English.


----------



## Night.Claw (May 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread is slowly making me unlearn English.


That's good. That means it's helpful.


----------



## Night.Claw (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> are huskies gay



Good question. Are they?


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 18, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread is slowly making me unlearn English.


Learn gaylish


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 18, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Learn gaylish



Polari, I'll have you know, ye naff goat.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 18, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Learn gaylish


*gays*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 18, 2020)

LGBToucans


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

yes


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 19, 2020)

*regays this thread*


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 19, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> This thread is slowly making me unlearn English.


That is okay you can learn Spanglish instead.........


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 19, 2020)

Is watermelon sugar (high) gay?


----------



## Night.Claw (May 20, 2020)

Without @Joni, this thread is quiet slow.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 20, 2020)

*speeds up*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2020)

Dieser Thread hat so viel Niedlichkeit und nur einen Niedlichen Wulf.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 20, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Dieser Thread hat so viel Niedlichkeit und nur einen Niedlichen Wulf.


OwO


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 20, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> OwO


*pets*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 20, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> *pets*


UwU


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 20, 2020)

Not feelin very gay today. i dunno


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 20, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Not feelin very gay today. i dunno


*gays*


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 20, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Not feelin very gay today. i dunno


I didn't realize gay was an active thing.
Beyond. You know.
Sex.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 20, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I didn't realize gay was an active thing.
> Beyond. You know.
> Sex.



What about mah feels


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 20, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> What about mah feels


You feel how you feel, I guess.
*shrug*


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 21, 2020)

*gay awoos*


----------



## Throwaway (May 21, 2020)

Sure I’m GAY

G-Help
A-Me
Y-Please


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 21, 2020)

Throwaway said:


> Sure I’m GAY
> 
> G-Help
> A-Me
> Y-Please


Uhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> OwO



Nicht _du_. 

Mich, naturlich. :3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Nicht _du_.
> 
> Mich, naturlich. :3


*pumps shotgun*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 21, 2020)

Oooh, are we speaking different languages now? That's always fun!


----------



## Raever (May 21, 2020)

I've been forced to choose between two friends...
I'm sorry K, Conor has a better suit.


----------



## Night.Claw (May 21, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Oooh, are we speaking different languages now? That's always fun!


That would be chaotic. But people tend to like that.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> That would be chaotic. But people tend to like that.



I dunno, I might go there. It's fun to speak Zulu and nobody has a clue what you are saying. Or German.....


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 21, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I dunno, I might go there. It's fun to speak Zulu and nobody has a clue what you are saying. Or German.....


I know how to sing a zulu song.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Oooh, are we speaking different languages now? That's always fun!



German is just gay english. :}


----------



## Night.Claw (May 21, 2020)

Imagine speaking Germ


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 21, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> I know how to sing a zulu song.



Oh cool!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 21, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> German is just gay english. :}




I'll pretend I didn't hear that....maybe...hah, joking. Maybe.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Imagine speaking Germ




But I speak a little. I think when I took that one ancestry test, it said about 3 or 9 percent German in there. I dunno, it's been a long time.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 21, 2020)

Night.Claw said:


> Imagine speaking Germ


*asexual reproduces*


----------



## BayoDino (May 22, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> German is just gay english. :}


lol


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 23, 2020)

This thread's pretty gay. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (May 23, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> This thread's pretty gay. :V



_You're _a pretty gay.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> _You're _a pretty gay.


Dang straight. :V


----------



## redhusky (May 23, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Dang *straight*. :V


I see what you did there....


----------



## Throwaway (May 25, 2020)

According to a Thesarus:

Happy People = Gay Homo


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Throwaway said:


> According to a Thesarus:
> 
> Happy People = Gay Homo


And the opposite is an unhappy animal!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> And the opposite is an unhappy animal!



I be hapy amninal


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> And the opposite is an unhappy animal!



More like 'Unhappy Feral'


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 1, 2020)

First pride month reply! >:3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 1, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> First pride month reply! >:3



Seconded


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 2, 2020)

oh boy, it's the gayest month of the yeeeaaaarrr


----------



## Joni (Jun 2, 2020)

The thread is still going?! Good.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Seconded



Threesomed.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes I'm GAY

Going
After
Yoshikage Kira


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2020)

I go after Yorkshire Puddings.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 3, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I go after Yorkshire Puddings.


That too


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 3, 2020)

Guys I only have 5 votes feed me more


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 3, 2020)

+1 vote for the best fursona


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 3, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yes I'm GAY
> 
> Going
> After
> Yoshikage Kira


That's gay. >:V


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 3, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's gay. >:V


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 4, 2020)

Happy pride month I guess


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Happy pride month I guess



Lock-down pride <3

....totally doesn't sound like a bondage thing. :3


----------



## Rouge166 (Jun 6, 2020)

*floofs*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2020)

Gib mir die Hand, ich bau dir ein Schloss aus Sand.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 6, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Gib mir die Hand, ich bau dir ein Schloss aus Sand.


Why? Going to beaches these days is asking to get sick. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Why? Going to beaches these days is asking to get sick. :V



Gib mir die Hand, und deine Corona-Viren, Mann.

Irgenwie, Irgendwo, Irg-Achoo


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 6, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Gib mir die Hand, und deine Corona-Viren, Mann.
> 
> Irgenwie, Irgendwo, Irg-Achoo


*lysols*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> *lysols*


----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## JustAlex1997 (Jun 24, 2020)

This thread is kind of gay.

*G*reat
*A*nd
*Y*ou'll hopefully all have a good time discussing gay topics as that's a cool thing to discuss


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 24, 2020)

Gfurries
Alike to
Yiff


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

More people need to change their votes to me. 7 people is NOT ENOUGH. I DEMAND MOARR! >:3


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> More people need to change their votes to me. 7 people is NOT ENOUGH. I DEMAND MOARR! >:3


*creates fake accounts to vote for you*


----------



## Anthrius (Jun 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> More people need to change their votes to me. 7 people is NOT ENOUGH. I DEMAND MOARR! >:3


Je n'ai pas compris la question en fait 
----
I did not understand the question in fact: p


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 26, 2020)

Anthrius said:


> Je n'ai pas compris la question en fait
> ----
> I did not understand the question in fact: p


Qui est la personne la mieux habillée


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2020)

such gaiety :3


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2020)

Is anyone else going to the virtual pride parade? I hope there are fire trucks, and that the sexy firefighters throw candy.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 27, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Is anyone else going to the virtual pride parade? I hope there are fire trucks, and that the sexy firefighters throw candy.


And their underwear. :V


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> And their underwear. :V



Isn't that what they always wear?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 27, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Isn't that what they always wear?


Not always...  :V


----------



## Pseudo Stupidity (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey homos. I've now been dating my BF for...5 months? That seems long.

Anyways, my parents stopped talking to me about my dating life the moment I mentioned I was dating a guy. Please kill me.

Note: I don't mean actually kill me, I'm trying to express how weird it is to be isolated after being the good kid for 30 years.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 30, 2020)

Pseudo Stupidity said:


> Hey homos. I've now been dating my BF for...5 months? That seems long.
> 
> Anyways, my parents stopped talking to me about my dating life the moment I mentioned I was dating a guy. Please kill me.
> 
> Note: I don't mean actually kill me, I'm trying to express how weird it is to be isolated after being the good kid for 30 years.


I've always been the weird kid


----------

